# It's started: Robot Uprising Begins as China Turns to Machines to Fill in Gaps in the Workforce



## TaiShang

*China sees exploding growth in robot industry*
June 09, 2015






(Photo/Xinhua)
Beijing is set to hold the World Robot Conference 2015 from Nov. 23 to 25, focusing on collaborative innovation and the building of an intelligent society. China has been the biggest market in the global robot trade for two years.

According to Xu Xiaolan, Secretary General of China Association for Science and Technology (CAST), this conference will include a forum in which experts will deliver key-note reports. Xu added that CAST will unveil a plan to promote innovations in the robot technology and industry and give a launching ceremony for a platform aiming to transform technological innovations into commercial products.

China has seen exploding growth in the robot industry, according to a press briefing for the conference. *The sales of industrial robots in China hit 57,000 last year, as Vice Minister ofthe Ministry of Industry and Information Technology Mao Weiming revealed, which marksa growth of 55 percent on a year-on-year basis and a quarter of global trade.*

However, China’s self-owned brands are far from satisfying the needs of various fields, Mao noted. *For instance, in 2014, China mainly relies on importation of high-end robots inspite of the fact that the sales of self-owned brands robots reached 16,000.*

Mao added China has stepped up efforts to make the robot industry development plan forthe period from 2016 to 2020 (the period of the 13th Five-Year Plan). China also supportspolicies to promote robot research, development and application in key manufacturingfields and build a standardized system for the robot industry and products.

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Now that China is the largest annual market for robots, more Chinese companies will emerge to grab marketshare from foreign brands.

As with all industries, Chinese brands will eventually replace foreign brands in robotics too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Beidou2020 said:


> Now that China is the largest annual market for robots, more Chinese companies will emerge to grab marketshare from foreign brands.
> 
> As with all industries, Chinese brands will eventually replace foreign brands in robotics too.



Exactly. Robotics is one of the key ten industries that China is focusing on in the next five-year plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Per capita too low! 
We definitely need more robots for further industrialisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Per capita too low!
> We definitely need more robots for further industrialisation.
> View attachment 228545





TaiShang said:


> Exactly. Robotics is one of the key ten industries that China is focusing on in the next five-year plan.


The density of robots per 10,000 workers still lags significantly behind SK, Japan and Germany. The positive trend is that at current speed of adding robots, China is fast closing the gap with these advanced industrial powers.

Also, the demand is so huge so that China officially makes robotics manufacturing one of top 10 focus in the next 5-year-plan, a visionary move.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Huan

Why not make pretty female robots like in Japan too? Or create more and more of them. LOL


----------



## Jlaw

Shotgunner51 said:


> The density of robots per 10,000 workers still lags significantly behind SK, Japan and Germany. The positive trend is that at current speed of adding robots, China is fast closing the gap with these advanced industrial powers.
> 
> Also, the demand is so huge so that China officially makes robotics manufacturing one of top 10 focus in the next 5-year-plan, a visionary move.



At the same time China must provide more vocational training in the robotics field to work hand in hand with going more robotic in the near future.



Huan said:


> Why not make pretty female robots like in Japan too? Or create more and more of them. LOL


Because we are not 變態 like japs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huan

Jlaw said:


> At the same time China must provide more vocational training in the robotics field to work hand in hand with going more robotic in the near future.


Can the next generation of youth kiss their low-wage factory jobs goodbye?



Jlaw said:


> Because we are not 變態 like japs.


But it will help increase sales.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Huan said:


> Why not make pretty female robots like in Japan too? Or create more and more of them. LOL



What extra things she is capable of doing ?


----------



## Jlaw

Huan said:


> Can the next generation of youth kiss their low-wage factory jobs goodbye?
> 
> 
> But it will help increase sales.



low wage factory workers can become robot technicians. Technology and automation will always make certain jobs obsolete. In 1905 US would you rather make stage coach or work in this new automobile industry?

the next generation of Chinese youth won't want to work in low wage factory jobs which will most likely use robots to mass produce.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huan

fallstuff said:


> What extra things she is capable of doing ?


LOL  I am not sure. Maybe just a spokesperson for now. Her info could be in Japanese, but I can't read it. @Nihonjin1051 , can you look it up since you are a Japanese expert?


----------



## AndrewJin

Huan said:


> Why not make pretty female robots like in Japan too? Or create more and more of them. LOL


Uncanny valley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Huan

AndrewJin said:


> Uncanny valley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> View attachment 228642


So how would you interpret that chart for the female robot above?


----------



## AndrewJin

Huan said:


> So how would you interpret that chart for the female robot above?


I feel uncomfortable...


----------



## Huan

AndrewJin said:


> I feel uncomfortable...


Oh don't worry, she won't kill you. LOL


----------



## AndrewJin

Huan said:


> Oh don't worry, she won't kill you. LOL


Doraemon will be 100 times popular than these humanoid robots which to me are like dead human body.


----------



## Huan

AndrewJin said:


> Doraemon will be 100 times popular than these humanoid robots which to me are like dead human body.
> View attachment 228646



But I prefer this one below over Doraemon.


----------



## Kyle Sun

Our servo motor, especially micro motor is not good enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

Growing interest in the robotics industry was clearly evident at the China International RobotShow which opened in Shanghai on Wednesday. 
The fourth annual event saw the number of participating companies rise to nearly 300 from 216 last year. The exhibition area has also been expanded to 26,000 square meters from 16,000.

*Industry leaders such as Yaskawa Electric, Comau, Nachi and Staubli showed confidence in the Chinese market by sending their latest models and machines. Domestic manufacturers represented by Guangzhou-based GSK CNC Equipment Co Ltd and Shenyang Siasun Robot & Automation Co Ltd have been catching up in recent years.*

With four operation centers and 1,200 employees in China, Italian-originated manufacturer Comau began a localized program last year. The company will continue to invest in China with the hope of reaching an annual capacity of 3,000 machines and 1 billion yuan in annual revenue, said Stefan Sack, CEO of Comau China.

Smaller machines, now widely used in the electronics industry, feature in the display by Japanese manufacturer Nachi. While the automotive industry saw the earliest application of robots, more Chinese electronics manufacturers are using robots on assembly lines to reduce costs and enhance quality, said Hu Xiyun, sales supervisor of Nachi (Shanghai) Co Ltd.

*Statistics provided by the International Federation of Robotics show that 57,000 industrial robots were sold in China last year, outnumbering all other world markets. About 40,000 were imported, up 47 percent year-on-year while the remainder were made by domestic manufacturers, up 77 percent year-on-year.*

*"The three key components of industrial robots are controller, servo motor and precisiondecelerating motor, which make up 50 to 60 percent of the cost. Even though there is still some gap between Chinese manufacturers and those from the developed markets, hug ebreakthroughs will be made in the next three to five years,"* said Song Xiaogang, executive director of the China Robot Industry Alliance, adding that companies such as Nantong Zhenkang Welding Electromechanic Co Ltd and Suzhou Leader Harmonious Drive Systema Co Ltd have performed well in the past few years.

"We have contributed to the robotics part of the ‘Made in China 2025’ strategy. For further development of the Chinese robotics industry industrialization ability should be improved to meet market demand and the new generation of robots should come out more quickly in order to meet the demands of industry upgrading," said Song.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Economic superpower said:


> *Statistics provided by the International Federation of Robotics show that 57,000 industrial robots were sold in China last year, outnumbering all other world markets. About 40,000 were imported, up 47 percent year-on-year while the remainder were made by domestic manufacturers, up 77 percent year-on-year.*


Awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Long way to go。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Awesome!



Over half is made domestically. That's a good start and I am sure the ratio will further tilt toward domestic producers as they gather expertise.

*****
*Ctrl-Alt-Delete: Microsoft writes off Nokia, cuts 7,800 jobs*
Published time: July 08, 2015 22:13

Microsoft is rebooting its phone business, writing off $7.6 billion from last year’s acquisition of Nokia and laying off thousands of workers in US and Finland. The company will also spend up to $850 million on restructuring.

CEO Satya Nadella announced the layoffs on Wednesday in an email to employees, calling the move a_“fundamental restructuring of our phone business.”_ Assets associated with 2014’s acquisition of Nokia Devices and Services will be written off as an _“impairment charge,”_ an accounting term for a worthless goodwill expense.

_“I am committed to our first-party devices including phones,”_ Nadella wrote in the memo. “_However, we need to focus our phone efforts in the near term while driving reinvention. We are moving from a strategy to grow a standalone phone business to a strategy to grow and create a vibrant Windows ecosystem that includes our first-party device family."_

*Microsoft announced the $7.2 billion takeover of Nokia in September 2013, finalizing the acquisition in April. According to some estimates, the venture may have lost the company as much as $9.7 billion since.*

Nadella, who took over as CEO in February 2014, has been trying to salvage the company’s fortunes. Over the past year, Microsoft has laid off 18,000 workers, cutting operations deemed insufficiently profitable. The company has around 118,000 employees worldwide.

Some 2,300 of the 7,800 layoffs announced in the memo will be in Finland, where Nokia is based. In a statement, the Finnish government said it was _“disappointed with Microsoft's decision”_ and will consider offering assistance to the workers affected.

_“The loss of so many jobs is very sad for the whole society and for the individuals affected,”_ the government in Helsinki said, according to the BBC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> Over half is made domestically. That's a good start and I am sure the ratio will further tilt toward domestic producers as they gather expertise.
> 
> *****
> *Ctrl-Alt-Delete: Microsoft writes off Nokia, cuts 7,800 jobs*
> Published time: July 08, 2015 22:13
> 
> Microsoft is rebooting its phone business, writing off $7.6 billion from last year’s acquisition of Nokia and laying off thousands of workers in US and Finland. The company will also spend up to $850 million on restructuring.
> 
> CEO Satya Nadella announced the layoffs on Wednesday in an email to employees, calling the move a_“fundamental restructuring of our phone business.”_ Assets associated with 2014’s acquisition of Nokia Devices and Services will be written off as an _“impairment charge,”_ an accounting term for a worthless goodwill expense.
> 
> _“I am committed to our first-party devices including phones,”_ Nadella wrote in the memo. “_However, we need to focus our phone efforts in the near term while driving reinvention. We are moving from a strategy to grow a standalone phone business to a strategy to grow and create a vibrant Windows ecosystem that includes our first-party device family."_
> 
> *Microsoft announced the $7.2 billion takeover of Nokia in September 2013, finalizing the acquisition in April. According to some estimates, the venture may have lost the company as much as $9.7 billion since.*
> 
> Nadella, who took over as CEO in February 2014, has been trying to salvage the company’s fortunes. Over the past year, Microsoft has laid off 18,000 workers, cutting operations deemed insufficiently profitable. The company has around 118,000 employees worldwide.
> 
> Some 2,300 of the 7,800 layoffs announced in the memo will be in Finland, where Nokia is based. In a statement, the Finnish government said it was _“disappointed with Microsoft's decision”_ and will consider offering assistance to the workers affected.
> 
> _“The loss of so many jobs is very sad for the whole society and for the individuals affected,”_ the government in Helsinki said, according to the BBC.



Not really. Even the ones produced locally have tonnes of imported parts.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Not really. Even the ones produced locally have tonnes of imported parts.



Not every country is India man.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Not every country is India man.


Pricey Imported Robot Components Hinders China's Automation Progress - World Industrial Reporter : World Industrial Reporter

The Fight for China's Robots - Economic Observer Online - In-depth and Independent


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Pricey Imported Robot Components Hinders China's Automation Progress - World Industrial Reporter : World Industrial Reporter
> 
> The Fight for China's Robots - Economic Observer Online - In-depth and Independent


Do Indians reject new things like robots?
Introducing robots= people lose jobs?
Introducing modern agriculture=famers lose jobs?

The world has changed.
Every major industrial country is embracing new tech, or they will be lost in the ongoing industrial revolution.
Think about things in a larger prospective!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Technology is the latest fashion in garment city*

*Updated: 2015-07-08 23:37
*
*By Zhong Nan and Qiu Quanlin(China Daily)*

Cutthroat competition is forcing China's garment industry to invest in robots to raise the bottom line.

Clothing factories have installed high-tech machines from Germany, Italy, the U.S. and Japan, along with domestic products, in an attempt to keep up with cheaper rivals in Asia.

Dongguang, in southern Guangdong province, is known as the capital of China's garment industry. Last year, the city's 520 manufacturers exported $7.5 billion worth of apparel products and fashion accessories, according to Huangpu Customs.

The figure represents a 3.8 percent rise compared with 2013, but it is a far cry from 2008 when the city shipped goods worth $113 billion.

To retain global market share, companies have increased investment and trimmed the fat.

"High-end garment machines are becoming popular with factory owners because they reduce spending on training skilled workers," said Chen Yaohua, chairman of the Dongguan Textile and Garment Industry Association.

"Most factories have installed large-scale machines imported from Germany, Italy, the U.S. and Japan along with homegrown robotic technology."

Even so, the sector still has more than 13,600 vacancies for unskilled workers, according to Li Ganqiu, a spokesman for the city's economic development department.

"Although nearly all the garment factories in the city are equipped with different types of machines and levels of technology, many are still short of hands," he said.

Salaries have become a problem. The average monthly income of a garment factory worker soared to about 3,200 yuan ($520) in March, up 12 percent compared with the same period last year. This has come at a time when cheaper products are rolling off production lines in India, Pakistan, Vietnam, Cambodia and Bangladesh.

To remain competitive, the labor-intensive industry has turned to technology. Garment-making machines mean fewer workers, cutting costs by 40 percent and boosting productivity by 40 percent.

"By introducing robots in workshops, a medium-sized factory can bring down its labor force from 1,200 to 800," he said. "It can also help prevent waste and improve manufacturing accuracy."

In the past two years, factories have gradually upgraded their technology as salaries have climbed, creating business opportunities for enterprises such as Dongguan Humen International Garment Machinery Market, which since 2010 has invested almost 110 million yuan in the sector.

"Although still in the early stages, this shift could indicate a deeper economic motivation, as it comes at a critical time when garment factory owners are depending on machines to boost production," said Yu Changyan, managing director of Huifeng Industry, the parent company.

*Sixteen companies including Sanflag Fashion, Joneaa Jeans and Hong Kong Sky Max Garment are involved in the high-tech automation of the clothing industry in Dongguan.*

Each sells a comprehensive range of equipment, from high-speed sewing machines and printing and laser-cutting technology to advanced production lines. Almost 80 percent deal with Chinese brands, while the rest have expanded their reach to foreign companies. Most not only sell machines, but also lease them out.

The customer base has also expanded to include firms from India, Pakistan, Vietnam and Cambodia. Last year, Dongguan Humen International sold 102 million yuan worth of machines to domestic and foreign clients.

Technology is the latest fashion in garment city|Industries|chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

China's Made in China 2015 is all about the fusion of China's industrial and information technology infrastructure to create the next generation of information technology, including high-end digitally controlled machinery and robots, avionics and aeronautical equipment, oceanic engineering facilities and high-tech ships, as well as an advanced public transport infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Do Indians reject new things like robots?
> Introducing robots= people lose jobs?
> Introducing modern agriculture=famers lose jobs?
> 
> The world has changed.
> Every major industrial country is embracing new tech, or they will be lost in the ongoing industrial revolution.
> Think about things in a larger prospective!



Who said Indians reject robots?


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Who said Indians reject robots?


You give me that impression...


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> You give me that impression...



How?

I am the most pro technology person there can be.


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> Do Indians reject new things like robots?
> Introducing robots= people lose jobs?
> Introducing modern agriculture=famers lose jobs?
> 
> The world has changed.
> Every major industrial country is embracing new tech, or they will be lost in the ongoing industrial revolution.
> Think about things in a larger prospective!


I think in India those things you mentioned does mean loss of jobs for millions of Indians. B Ramjet is assuming India is the world standard for everything.

Great news. Less errors in production=fewer scrap. More Precision, Efficiency, Workmanship=the new Made in China 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Economic superpower

AndrewJin said:


> Do Indians reject new things like robots?
> Introducing robots= people lose jobs?
> Introducing modern agriculture=famers lose jobs?
> 
> The world has changed.
> Every major industrial country is embracing new tech, or they will be lost in the ongoing industrial revolution.
> Think about things in a larger prospective!



India has a very outdated mindset for everything from caste systems, treatment of women, sanitation, etc.
It's their Hindu culture which is an extremely backward culture which results in backward people and a backward country.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Economic superpower said:


> India has a very outdated mindset for everything from caste systems, treatment of women, sanitation, etc.
> It's their Hindu culture which is an extremely backward culture which results in backward people and a backward country.



Umm... Caste System has been banned in India far back, and it is a crime to discriminate. There is proportional representation in legislative bodies, which unlike China, actually are involved in framing laws. 
Treatment of women is getting better. 
Sanitation has nothing to do with culture, but economic standards. 

You must know that Buddhism derives heavily from Hinduism, don't you? 

Also, for much larger part of history, India has had a very good robust economy, barring the last centuries. India is also growing, with a bit of lag compared to China. 

Do the phrase "Yellow Peril," "Sick men of Asia" ring to your head? These are exact phrases implying Chinese inferiority invoked by others when referring to China of the 19th and 20th century. China didn't like it then. Every country has its moment.


----------



## Jlaw

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Umm... Caste System has been banned in India far back, and it is a crime to discriminate. There is proportional representation in legislative bodies, which unlike China, actually are involved in framing laws.
> Treatment of women is getting better.
> Sanitation has nothing to do with culture, but economic standards.
> 
> You must know that Buddhism derives heavily from Hinduism, don't you?
> 
> Also, for much larger part of history, India has had a very good robust economy, barring the last centuries. India is also growing, with a bit of lag compared to China.
> 
> Do the phrase "Yellow Peril," "Sick men of Asia" ring to your head? These are exact phrases implying Chinese inferiority invoked by others when referring to China of the 19th and 20th century. China didn't like it then. Every country has its moment.



You can call us sick men of Asia, but that doesn't mean India does not practice caste discriminiation.

Untouchable @ National Geographic Magazine

How does India’s caste system work? | Prospect Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Jlaw said:


> You can call us sick men of Asia, but that doesn't mean India does not practice caste discriminiation.
> 
> Untouchable @ National Geographic Magazine
> 
> How does India’s caste system work? | Prospect Magazine



I said, that caste discrimination has been banned, and there is major reservation and affirmative action going on in public sector for the weak. 

I for once, will not claim, that it is totally abolished on ground. There are still incidents, mostly rural, that happen. But, the caste discrimination thing is far less of an issue today.


----------



## j20blackdragon

China became the largest market for industrial robots in 2013.







China will have the largest operational stock of industrial robots by the end of 2016.






All tables are from the IFR.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

j20blackdragon said:


> China became the largest market for industrial robots in 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China will have the largest operational stock of industrial robots by the end of 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tables are from the IFR.



That's called Chinese dominance!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I said, that caste discrimination has been banned, and there is major reservation and affirmative action going on in public sector for the weak.
> 
> I for once, will not claim, that it is totally abolished on ground. There are still incidents, mostly rural, that happen. But, the caste discrimination thing is far less of an issue today.


Caste system makes Indian society stable, you cannot deny the fact.
Brahmin marry Brahmin, lower caste are willing to be servants to higher caste.
Under the caste system, general lower caste people lack a spirit of change, there is no such question like a Chinese saying 2000 years ago,

*王侯将相宁有种乎， 
(王侯將相寧有種乎）

from The Hereditary House of Chen She, Records of the Grand Historian, 109BC*
_(Are the powerful and noble people born with their standing?)_

This saying was repeated time after time by peasants ever since Chen She's peasant uprising towards Qin.

To the subcontinent, this is good. You don't have to go through so many peasant rebellions and huge life losses. During colonial era, Indian people tended to obey, as opposed to the case in China's weakest time when land was forced to be ceded, uprisings and revolutions happened everywhere. My city was dubbed the first city of revolution of 1911, we even named a metro station by this name.

In modern society, this is reflected in a lack of liquidity of human power. There is no big difference a person can do, just obey the destiny in accordance to Hinduism.

In industrial sectors, there is no strong desire to change or improve. If Modi has successfully changed, that will be new to human society, the first example of a huge industrial country with a static social structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*'Workshop of the World' China Bets on a Robot Revolution*
by ED FLANAGAN

BEIJING — China will soon be home to more than one-third of the world's latest robots as the automation revolution takes root in the manufacturing powerhouse.

Global brands have long relied on China's large, cheap labor force to sew, weld and solder products exported abroad. But humans are now increasingly making way for robots on factory floors across the country.

Demand for robots in China has quadrupled in the last four years, making it home to nearly a quarter of the world's industrial robots, according to the International Federation of Robotics (IFR). Demand for such machines doubled during the same period in the U.S.

In recent years, the average Chinese factory worker's salary has risen noticeably, squeezing profits from manufacturers. Some factories have moved into western China or Southeast Asia in search of lower wages, while others have attempted to pass the cost on to buyers with mixed success.

Increased government support including financial incentives said to be worth billions have also convinced factory owners to invest.

'Workshop of the World' China Bets on a Robot Revolution - NBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Jlaw

It's a good bet. Robots are the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Jlaw said:


> It's a good bet. Robots are the future.




And have been since a long time. 

The real issue is that any technology just pushes the efficiency of individual human beings, but doesn't replace them. 

So, once the technology is mature, everyone will have access to it, and the playing field will be level, ultimately number of human beings will count.


----------



## Zsari

Bussard Ramjet said:


> And have been since a long time.
> 
> The real issue is that any technology just pushes the efficiency of individual human beings, but doesn't replace them.
> 
> So, once the technology is mature, everyone will have access to it, and the playing field will be level, ultimately number of human beings will count.



Sure it does. A factory that need to hire 100 workers before now only needs 15 to keep the production line running. With overcapacity being a major concern today, while you can have the same 100 workers cranking out 10 times as much products as before with robots, you won't be able to find a market for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hirobo2

Well, it's a good idea. Robots can handle dangerous/hazardous situations in the manufacturing process.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

Good for China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oprih

By getting robots, China's factories are starting to become a preview of the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Zsari said:


> Sure it does. A factory that need to hire 100 workers before now only needs 15 to keep the production line running. With overcapacity being a major concern today, while you can have the same 100 workers cranking out 10 times as much products as before with robots, you won't be able to find a market for them.



Yes, that's exactly what I have said. Where do the displaced workers go? They chose things with higher added value, like becoming scientists, engineers etc. 

There will be in general more production than today.


----------



## Zsari

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I have said. Where do the displaced workers go? They chose things with higher added value, like becoming scientists, engineers etc.
> 
> There will be in general more production than today.



More like unemployed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Zsari said:


> More like unemployed.



Absolutely not. 

For example look at agriculture. In 1500, around 80% or more of the population was engaged in agriculture, and related activities. With the industrial revolution, the mechanization of agriculture, production of fertilizers, pesticides, seed technology etc. Today, less than 5% of the population is engaged in agriculture in advanced economies, which are capable of producing enough for the rest 95%. Rather, the yields of crops have actually increased, and gross production of all crops has exploded compared to say 1500. 

Humans in the long run will always migrate to stuff that they can do and is good. Technology doesn't kill jobs, it creates them.



Zsari said:


> More like unemployed.



Also, your analysis will be correct if there was a sudden change. But there is never a sudden change. If today, by some magic, robots were capable of handling a lot of manufacturing, then yes, a there will be unemployment problems. But these things never happen like this, even the ones that are revolutionary. 

Robot evolution will be clearly visible, and humans of the next generation will take requisite training to do jobs that are created.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

oprih said:


> By getting robots, China's factories are starting to become a preview of the future.


By investing in robots, dreamers like Vietnam and India hoping to be the next manufacturing powerhouse can keep dreaming.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Viny

When ever I hear about China and Robot, the first thing that comes to mind is this amazing farmer from china






Sooner or later EAST will be hub of innovations and China will lead it, automation and robotics have been flavour of the day, sooner or latter humanoids will catch up too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zsari

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> For example look at agriculture. In 1500, around 80% or more of the population was engaged in agriculture, and related activities. With the industrial revolution, the mechanization of agriculture, production of fertilizers, pesticides, seed technology etc. Today, less than 5% of the population is engaged in agriculture in advanced economies, which are capable of producing enough for the rest 95%. Rather, the yields of crops have actually increased, and gross production of all crops has exploded compared to say 1500.
> 
> Humans in the long run will always migrate to stuff that they can do and is good. Technology doesn't kill jobs, it creates them.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, your analysis will be correct if there was a sudden change. But there is never a sudden change. If today, by some magic, robots were capable of handling a lot of manufacturing, then yes, a there will be unemployment problems. But these things never happen like this, even the ones that are revolutionary.
> 
> Robot evolution will be clearly visible, and humans of the next generation will take requisite training to do jobs that are created.


 
It took 400 years of gradual transition to reach such industrial level. Even today, there are hundreds of millions of Chinese farmers that are plowing the field not because they are needed, but because the country's industrial level still is not there yet to absorb them. Looking at the unemployment rate in Europe, even these industrialized nations have great difficulties in coping with their excess labor. And looking back at China, the higher one's education, the higher the unemployment rate is. Its a pyramid that you are hopping to turn it up side down.

More importantly, if there is not a job for you, a farmer can still tilt his field and be able to feed himself at the very least. But if a worker is out of job today, you are out on a limb. That's two fundamentally different situations.

And yes the robotic revolution will come very swiftly as profit is all that matters in capitalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Robots Transforming China, Causing Heartburn at World Economic Forum*

Monday, 25 January 2016

Robots Transforming China, Causing Heartburn at World Economic Forum
Shenzhen Evenwin Precision Technology Company, located in China’s Pearl River Delta (dubbed “The World’s Workshop”),* has nearly completed the first stage of turning its plant that produces mobile phone components into one of the world’s first nearly 100-percent robot-operated factories.* According to the company’s chairman, Chen Xingai, "The use of industrial robots will help the company to reduce the number of frontline workers by at least 90 percent. When all 1,000 industrial robots are put into operation … we will only need to recruit fewer than 200 software technicians and management personnel."

The finished product is being produced with far fewer defects and vastly greater output per unit of energy, not to mention lower pollution.

Evenwin is just one of dozens of companies operating in the Dongguan manufacturing hub in south China that are making such a change, but such “robotization” of factories traditionally staffed by humans is causing heartburn in Davos, Switzerland, where the 2016 World Economic Forum’s annual meeting just ended. As noted in his article in Project Syndicate the week before it opened, Klaus Schwab, the founder and chairman of the forum, wrung his hands over the prospect of the whole world following China’s example:

The Fourth Industrial Revolution builds on the Third Industrial Revolution, also known as the Digital Revolution … but it differs … in key ways: First, innovations can be developed and diffused faster than ever. Second, falling marginal production costs … augment returns to scale. Third, this global revolution will affect … all countries.

He admitted that while the Fourth Revolution “has the potential to empower individuals … it could also lead to marginalization of some groups, exacerbate inequality, create new security risks, and undermine human relationships.”

So Schwab, educated at Harvard and a former member of the steering committee of the Bilderberg Group, has just the answer to those problems: more government, preferably on a global scale. He writes that technology “is not an exogenous force over which humans have no control” but instead must be “shaped … in a way that advances our common objectives and upholds our values.”

What values does Schwab have in mind, exactly? Part of the answer is provided by a look behind Project Syndicate, which published his concerns. Dubbed “the world’s smartest op-ed page," Project Syndicate is funded by George Soros through his Open Society Foundation along with similar types such as Kofi Annan, former secretary-general of the United Nations, and Mikhail Gorbachev, former general secretary of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union.

Schwab says that the alleged problems that follow a wholesale adoption of robotics factories can only be solved by exploring just “how the Fourth Industrial Revolution should develop," adding, "We must move to restructure our economic, social and political systems. It is clear that our current governance structures and dominant models of wealth creation are not equipped to meet current or, more important, future needs.… What is needed is … comprehensive … systemic transformation."

He finally reaches his end point, i.e., global government with himself and his Davos cronies in charge: "I firmly believe that the new technology age, if shaped in a responsive and responsible way [by us] … could create the sense that we are part of something much larger than ourselves — a true global civilization."

All of which is just so much blather, according to those who see the free market as in charge of the robotic revolution and politicians such as Schwab trying (and failing) to play catch-up. In response to competition from factories going robotic such as those in China’s “world's workshop," American companies are already moving toward increased use of robots, providing numerous additional advantages beyond just lower costs and defect rates.

The Social Security and Medicare taxes companies have to pay will be reduced by 90 percent. Surveillance by the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission (EEOC) will be almost completely eliminated. Minimum wage laws won’t apply. There will be no more reports to be filed with OSHA (the Occupational Safety and Health Administration). The factories won’t have to be retrofitted for handicapped workers.

Union organizers will no longer be able to recruit new members or call strikes. There will be no intervention by the National Labor Relations Board (NLRB). There will be no pension plans, no healthcare plans, no family time off for pregnancies. Prayer breakrooms will be irrelevant and ObamaCare will not apply.

The revolution is going on without the “assistance” of government bureaucrats such as Schwab. It will continue to lower costs, translating into higher standards of living across the globe. It will free up workers to investigate other opportunities where their skills can be better used. Schools are already creating inexpensive (and sometimes free) educational programs to prepare them for these new opportunities.

This is part of the “creative destruction” inherent in market economies spelled out years ago by Austrian economist Joseph Schumpeter. Alternatively called “Schumpeter’s Gale," the winds of change blowing across the globe now known as the Fourth Industrial Revolution will leave statists and government employees with precious little to do. They will have few options left but to find real work in the real world, rather than hoping to ride the weakening wave of internationalism and collectivism. In a word, robots 
are making Davos and Schwab increasingly irrelevant. 

http://www.thenewamerican.com/econo...ina-causing-heartburn-at-world-economic-forum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

beijingwalker said:


> So Schwab, educated at Harvard and a former member of the steering committee of the *Bilderberg* Group



Beware of this guy. Am I correct @Götterdämmerung


----------



## kbd-raaf

Widespread use of robotics is going to make for a very interesting future.

A very good video.


----------



## somebozo

Adoption of Robotic manufacturing means faster turn around times and the quality of made in China will vastly improve.


----------



## cirr

*Chinese manufacturing hub on front lines of robot revolution*

plantautomation-technology

Posted: 03 Mar 2016, 09:17

In Dongguan City, a dark, cobweb-filled workshop shows no signs of the activity it saw a year ago, when 650 workers polished mobile phone cases moving along 10 conveyor belts.

Today, the tasks are performed in the room next door by 60 robot arms. The mechanical limbs produce fewer duds and never get bored. Only 30 employees are needed to supervise the machines.

It was the first step for Everwin Precision Technology, which owns the plant, in replacing workers with machines, said company chairman Chen Qixing. The company aims to use 1,000 robotic arms to automate 80 percent of its manufacturing by 2017.

Everwin is among more than 1,000 manufacturers that have adopted automated helpers to reduce their heavy reliance on labor in Dongguan, a leading production base for garments and gadgets. The southern Chinese city in Guangdong province has been called the "world's factory" and is a barometer for the country's economic changes.

China is the world's largest market for industrial robots, accounting for a quarter of global sales, according to the International Federation of Robotics.

The move toward automation has seen a major government push. Intelligent manufacturing is the core of the country's "Made in China 2025" plan to upgrade industry, and robotics is also mentioned in the country's new five-year plan, which will guide national economic development for 2016-2020.

*Cheaper, better*

A government work report delivered to local legislators in late February said Dongguan aims to become a trailblazer of China's robotics industry and an advanced manufacturing base with global clout.

Since the 1980s, the city has become a center for contract manufacturing, churning out toys, clothing and electronics for overseas brands. However, it bore the brunt of the 2008 global financial crisis due to weakening competitiveness resulting from dependence on cheap labor and a lack of research and development.

In September 2014, pressured by a persistent labor crunch and surging wage bills, Dongguan started its push into automation, providing subsidies for manufacturers' "machine for man" programs.

Manufacturers are facing a shortage of 200,000 workers, even though the city's minimum salary doubled between 2010 and 2015.

Nationwide, the labor pool is shrinking. The working-age population between ages 16 and 59 was 4.87 million less in 2015 than the previous year, marking a drop for the fourth straight year, according to the National Bureau of Statistics. Former head of the bureau Ma Jiantang said the declining trend will continue until 2030.

In addition to saving on costs, automation is also crucial to boosting accuracy and quality, Chen said. The "new hands" have brought down the proportion of substandard products to 5 percent from 25 percent and more than doubled productivity, he said.

As of January, 1,032 Dongguan companies applied for government subsidies for industrial automation, while shouldering more than 10 billion yuan ($1.53 billion) for their automation programs, according to the city's economic and information technology bureau.

The manufacturers saw productivity up by 65 percent and costs down by about 10 percent on average, and their work force is expected to be trimmed by more than 71,000, said Liu Yuqing, the bureau's chief economist.

Increased automation helps relieve workers of repetitive, dangerous and onerous tasks, said the city's Party chief, Xu Jianhua.

The drive has buoyed the robotics industry in Dongguan. Last year, about 400 companies producing robots, with more than 55,000 employees, achieved output of 26 billion yuan. The number is expected to quadruple by 2020, a goal set in a directive issued by the local government to bolster the industry in January.

The document also announced measures to fund automation of cost-sensitive small and medium-sized manufacturers. The city wants 80 percent of its manufacturers to automate factory work by the end of 2018.

*Job killers?*

As workshops fill with robots, concerns have mounted about a shortage or jobs for humans. But in Dongguan, workers are safe for now.

A survey of manufacturers that have switched to automation showed that only about 20 percent of them resorted to layoffs, while some of the remaining have even hired more workers, said vice mayor He Yu.

Laid-off workers can easily find new jobs in other factories or the service sector, as job seekers in Dongguan get 1.2 offers on average, He said.

However, a sense of insecurity has grown among workers. In the past, many were spoiled by increasingly generous pay due to the labor shortage, and workers neglected to update their skills.

Chen Haibo, 28, is grateful that he secured a spot at an automation training program in early 2014. "I had three rounds of interviews. If I had not made it, I'm afraid I would be transporting bricks at a construction site right now," said the automation specialist at a Taiwan-invested plant.

The robot rivals have brought other changes to Dongguan's work force. Statistics from the city's employment authorities showed that the number of young and middle-aged workers last year saw an increase of 2.3 percent from 2014.

Among them, the number of those with a high school or higher education diploma was up 2 percent year-on-year, and the number of those with a vocational certificate was up nearly 10 percent.

Some manufacturers hope that industrial automation will help improve workers' abilities. "We're not talking about driving workers away. Our goal is to enable our staff to achieve higher efficiency with the assistance of robots," said Yuan Xiongbin, deputy general manager of Dongguan CAIC Winnerway Automobile Company.

The automaker has automated its production lines to support a 3.5-billion-yuan new energy vehicle program. It required the equipment supplier to offer training for all its employees.

Economics professor Luo Mingzhong said although automated manufacturing seems a distant worry for workers, given the labor shortage, training of workers deserves more attention because it can help maintain a stable job market and accelerate China's economic restructuring.

*Creating a universal robot controller for Industrie 4.0*

By: Aileen Jin | controleng | Posted: 03 Mar 2016, 08:51

China's robotics industry has gone through a major period of growth and prosperity thanks to the approval and implementation of policies such as "Intelligent manufacturing" and "Made in China 2025." In 2014, the Chinese industrial robot market became the largest in the world with more than 56,000 robots being sold and an overall industry growth of 54%.







Robots continue to become more sophisticated as intelligent controls, or the central nervous system, develop. The accuracy and stability of the robot's controller are key factors in influencing the robot's performance.

Li Guozhong (Vincent Li), the business development director for Advantech (China), discussed with Control Engineering China how the company is developing a robot controller designed to operate like an industrial PC (IPC).

"Some users who used the low-cost controller at the very start would find the accuracy and stability of such controller can't meet the requirements half a year later," Li said. Currently, robot controllers are mainly manufactured by nonChinese manufacturers, however, the "four biggest manufacturers" who dominate about half of the world sell their high-quality controllers with their robot systems rather than separately. Although more enterprises are starting to become engaged in robot manufacturing, they have to rely on others due to the lack of a universal controller.

*Independent robot controller*

Aimed at the demands of independent development of users, a robot controller is being designed for independent developers. It integrates a traditional robot controller into one PCI control card, which can be inserted into any IPC with a PCI interface; development runs in Microsoft Windows. This is designed to make the hardware layer function an open and extensible architecture. It can control industrial robots such as Delta, selective compliance assembly robot arms (SCARA), and 6-axis robots. The open hardware architecture and plug-and-play rapid development are designed to improve the working efficiency of users who need secondary development platforms and special flexible customizing functions.

Li said that when control functions are designed for a 6-axis robot, IPC with the robot controller will suffice. If the user wants to add a data collection function, data collection cards can be added.

If the user wants to add machine vision, one machine vision card can be added to the robot controller. The media board processor can control vision without consuming CPU capacity.

Li said that control system efficiency is improved substantially with a strong hardware design.

*Help with integration*

Knowledge about integration of the Internet of Things (IoT) and Industrie 4.0 helps in designing a robot controller, Li said.

Advantech acquired LNC in 2013, gaining expertise in control technology and precision machining. Applying that knowledge to robot control may make it easier for Advantech to integrate robots into factories.

"When robots appear in factories or the production line, it will not become an isolated island. We can integrate robots with the Internet of Things and Industrie 4.0 with a more complete plan from the very start," Li said. Advantech's IoT plans are reflected in controller integration and in vertical industries such as metalworking. Advantech also has entered into Industrie 4.0 memorandum of cooperation with Goodway Machine Corp., the largest machine tool plant in Taiwan.

Li said that by preassembling in new equipment or adding certain modules or software in the old equipment, Advantech upgraded Goodway equipment for end users to an Industrie 4.0 or Industrial Internet of Things (IIoT) architecture, including uniform management and system monitoring. The experience with Goodway is helping Advantech launch an Industrie 4.0 solution to meet the needs of users in the field of metalworking.

Creating a universal robot controller for Industrie 4.0 - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Robots?! 



cirr said:


> *A survey of manufacturers that have switched to automation showed that only about 20 percent of them resorted to layoffs, while some of the remaining have even hired more workers, said vice mayor He Yu.
> 
> Laid-off workers can easily find new jobs in other factories or the service sector, as job seekers in Dongguan get 1.2 offers on average, He said.*



This is important. The robotics sector doesn't just replace jobs, it also creates new jobs. Higher skilled and higher paid jobs in fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abacin

In the era of robots, uneducated population will just like animals. If they are lucky in countries with good benefits, they will be treated as pets; if they are unlucky in poor countries, they will be treated as wild animals. Robots mean disasters to countries who do not actively pursuing the education of their citizens. 

You will also see more and more fences between countries. The fences for uneducated population.

A country's labor force will only be measured by the educated people. For those countries with large population but low education to become world manufacturing powers, it will be a forever dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

Chinese technology giant Huawei is preparing for a world where people live forever, dead relatives linger on in computers and robots try to kill humans.

Huawei is best known as one of the world's largest producers of broadband network equipment and smartphones. But Kevin Ho, president of its handset product line, told the CES Asia conference in Shanghai on Wednesday the company used science fiction movies like "The Matrix" to envision future trends and new business ideas.

“Hunger, poverty, disease or even death may not be a problem by 2035, or 25 years from now,” he said. “In the future you may be able to purchase computing capacity to serve as a surrogate, to pass the baton from the physical world to the digital world.”


He described a future where children could use apps like WeChat to interact with dead grandparents, thanks to the ability to download human consciousness into computers. All of these technologies would require huge amounts of data storage, which in turn could generate business for Huawei, he added.

Ho also referred to a scene in "The Matrix" where a character downloads the ability to fly a helicopter.

“That kind of data download volume exceeds current levels,” he said. “In the future storage will need to exceed 15,000 Zettabytes so this is a huge increase.”

*Post-Human Society*
In Silicon Valley, high-tech companies like Google have discussed long-term planning for a post-human society, while Calico and venture capitalist Peter Thiel have both raised the prospect of immortality. SpaceX founder Elon Musk has long held the goal of transporting humanity to colonies on other planets.


But it is rare for established Chinese technology firms like Huawei to make business preparations based on the intangible possibilities facing the species. Ho said science fiction films helped spur his team to consider new product lines.

“A lot of science fiction has prompted me to have this type of thinking – in science fiction we’ve seen some terrible worlds where technology destroys human society,” he said. Ho described a film in which a character — apparently an AI persona — absorbs ideas from books then launches an attack on humanity. “There’s a very interesting film where Mr Wong has a task of downloading books, he also has a task of printing books and later he kills human beings. Therefore we need better safety technology.

“We need authentication, better tech protection and remote defense – we are developing all of these now.”

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...bot-overlords-and-communication-with-the-dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

-


*Huawei Prepares for Robot Overlords and Communication with the Dead*
May 11, 2016 — 4:11 PM AEST

Chinese technology giant Huawei is preparing for a world where people live forever, dead relatives linger on in computers and robots try to kill humans.

Huawei is best known as one of the world's largest producers of broadband network equipment and smartphones. But Kevin Ho, president of its handset product line, told the CES Asia conference in Shanghai on Wednesday the company used science fiction movies like "The Matrix" to envision future trends and new business ideas.

“Hunger, poverty, disease or even death may not be a problem by 2035, or 25 years from now,” he said. “In the future you may be able to purchase computing capacity to serve as a surrogate, to pass the baton from the physical world to the digital world.”

He described a future where children could use apps like WeChat to interact with dead grandparents, thanks to the ability to download human consciousness into computers. All of these technologies would require huge amounts of data storage, which in turn could generate business for Huawei, he added.

Ho also referred to a scene in "The Matrix" where a character downloads the ability to fly a helicopter.

“That kind of data download volume exceeds current levels,” he said. “In the future storage will need to exceed 15,000 Zettabytes so this is a huge increase.”

*Post-Human Society*
In Silicon Valley, high-tech companies like Google have discussed long-term planning for a post-human society, while Calico and venture capitalist Peter Thiel have both raised the prospect of immortality. SpaceX founder Elon Musk has long held the goal of transporting humanity to colonies on other planets.

But it is rare for established Chinese technology firms like Huawei to make business preparations based on the intangible possibilities facing the species. Ho said science fiction films helped spur his team to consider new product lines.

“A lot of science fiction has prompted me to have this type of thinking – in science fiction we’ve seen some terrible worlds where technology destroys human society,” he said. Ho described a film in which a character — apparently an AI persona — absorbs ideas from books then launches an attack on humanity. “There’s a very interesting film where Mr Wong has a task of downloading books, he also has a task of printing books and later he kills human beings. Therefore we need better safety technology.

“We need authentication, better tech protection and remote defense – we are developing all of these now.”



Code:


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-11/huawei-prepares-for-robot-overlords-and-communication-with-the-dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese Tech Giant Readies for Robot Overlords and Cloud Zombies*

00:22 12.05.2016

*Huawei representatives suggest uploading your grandparents to the cloud while plotting the defense of humanity against swarms of killer robots.*

Representatives of leading Chinese tech company Huawei claim they are studying science fiction narratives to envision future trends in which evil robots kill humans, dead relatives linger on computers, and people live forever.

This is according to Kevin Ho, president of the company’s handset product line, speaking at the CES Asia conference in Shanghai on Wednesday.

"Hunger, poverty, disease or even death may not be a problem by 2035, or 25 years from now," he said, "In the future you may be able to purchase computing capacity to serve as a surrogate, to pass the baton from the physical world to the digital world."

In statements that range from wild-eyed to wall-eyed, Ho advocated for a world in which children could use phone apps to speak with dead grandparents whose personalities would be uploaded into the cloud. Huawei sees this form of futuristic, data intensive business as a key opportunity.

Ho mentioned a scene in "The Matrix" where a character downloaded a program directly into his brain to enable him to fly a helicopter. He suggested that mainlining knowledge straight to our brains is only hampered by data capacity. "That kind of data download volume exceeds current levels and, in the future, storage will need to exceed 15,000 Zettabytes, so this is a huge increase," he asserted.

"A lot of science fiction has prompted me to have this type of thinking – in science fiction we’ve seen some terrible worlds where technology destroys human society," said Ho before postulating on how we can advance technology more rapidly toward this dystopian demise of human civilization.

"There’s a very interesting film where Mr. Wong, an AI persona, has the task of downloading books, he also has a task of printing books and later, he kills human beings, so we need better safety technology," suggested Ho.

Nonetheless, the businessman joins a growing chorus of people around the world who perceive a growing danger as we move toward increasingly sophisticated and autonomous technology, and the need for safety measures that cannot be overridden by a sentient machine.


Read more: http://sputniknews.com/news/20160512/1039468887/china-tech-zombies-robots-huawei.html#ixzz48Qniltf4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

TaiShang said:


> may not be a problem by 2035, or 25 years from now," he said,



Sputnik old article ?


----------



## TaiShang

BoQ77 said:


> Sputnik old article ?



You are hurt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China robot challenges human players in badminton*

CNTV, May 21, 2016

Video: http://www.china.org.cn/video/2016-05/21/content_38504198.htm

The development of artificial intelligence in recent years has left many of us looking forward to a fully automated future. From robots that wait tables to those that play chess, their skillsets are never ending. In Southwest China, we met a machine that's got some pretty impressive sporting skills.



Meet Robomintoner. This is the world's first fully automated badminton robot. It can play as well as any amateur badminton enthusiast.

I'm about to take on a rising star in China's badminton scene. Among its racquet partners -- former world champion Dong Jiong, and Chinese premier Li Keqiang.

Meet Robomintoner. This is the world's first fully automated badminton robot. It can play as well as any amateur badminton enthusiast.

Its creators -- a group of college students and teachers in southwest China's Chengdu City. It won a special award at last year's Asia-Pacific Robot Contest.

"We were required to create a robot that could play a doubles badminton match. We were the only team who made this robot fully automated. We are in the business of making clever devices. We might as well make it fully intelligent," said Huang Xi, student from *University of Electromic Science and Technology of China.*

Here's how it works. Through an HD camera and a binocular vision system, the device "sees" the shuttlecock and predicts its movements.

The data is sent via bluetooth to a mobile platform, directing it swiftly to the target location. The racquet holder turns and voila. While all this may very well sound impressive, scientists say the holy grail is the robot's navigation system.

"The accuracy rate must be within millimetres. Currently there's no perfect system in the world for a robot to locate itself indoors. The technology used in the Robomintoner is actually very advanced. No matter how it moves on the court, as long as it's got battery, it will know its exact location. It won't lose its direction. It won't lose ITSELF," said Luo Deyuan, mechatronics professor from University of Electromic Science and Technology of China.

The machine is expected to hit the market next month.

Now, its creators are already taking it on tour, to schools and gyms, bridging complicated science with your everyday life.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*'Robot goddesses' unveiled in China*

Yahoo7 Finance – Thu, May 19, 2016 2:05 PM AEST

Video: https://au.finance.yahoo.com/news/-robot-goddesses--unveiled-in-china-040557296.html

Two new interactive robots, both named Jia Jia, were developed at the *University of Science and Technology of China.*

The robots are said to be capable of human-like facial expressions, along with talking and interacting with people nearby.

Its creators describe it as looking similar to a "real woman."

Among the details the researchers have incorporated into Jia Jia are the way its eyes will glance around a room in a natural way, as well as mouth movements that align with its speaking.

Not only can it respond to humans, but it can recognize when someone is taking a picture and make appropriate comments, such as warning not to stand too close for fear of making her face "look fat."

The researchers hope to keep developing the robot, with goals of giving it deep learning capabilities and the ability to recognize facial expressions on humans.

At this point Jia Jia is just a robotics research project, as there's no plans for mass production.

_Source: CNBC_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* From badminton robot to driverless car, accuracy in key *
CCTV News
Published on May 21, 2016

While a tireless, vigorous and cold-hearted programmed robotic badminton partner for training sounds like a huge boon to China’s national team to reclaim glory in Rio Olympics, it’s a technology that thrives on accuracy. 

Through an HD camera and a binocular vision system, the badminton robot can “see” the shuttlecock and predict its movements. Data, sent via Bluetooth to and processed in a mobile platform, directs it swiftly to the target location.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## touela

cirr said:


> *China robot challenges human players in badminton*
> 
> CNTV, May 21, 2016
> 
> Video: http://www.china.org.cn/video/2016-05/21/content_38504198.htm
> 
> The development of artificial intelligence in recent years has left many of us looking forward to a fully automated future. From robots that wait tables to those that play chess, their skillsets are never ending. In Southwest China, we met a machine that's got some pretty impressive sporting skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Robomintoner. This is the world's first fully automated badminton robot. It can play as well as any amateur badminton enthusiast.
> 
> I'm about to take on a rising star in China's badminton scene. Among its racquet partners -- former world champion Dong Jiong, and Chinese premier Li Keqiang.
> 
> Meet Robomintoner. This is the world's first fully automated badminton robot. It can play as well as any amateur badminton enthusiast.
> 
> Its creators -- a group of college students and teachers in southwest China's Chengdu City. It won a special award at last year's Asia-Pacific Robot Contest.
> 
> "We were required to create a robot that could play a doubles badminton match. We were the only team who made this robot fully automated. We are in the business of making clever devices. We might as well make it fully intelligent," said Huang Xi, student from *University of Electromic Science and Technology of China.*
> 
> Here's how it works. Through an HD camera and a binocular vision system, the device "sees" the shuttlecock and predicts its movements.
> 
> The data is sent via bluetooth to a mobile platform, directing it swiftly to the target location. The racquet holder turns and voila. While all this may very well sound impressive, scientists say the holy grail is the robot's navigation system.
> 
> "The accuracy rate must be within millimetres. Currently there's no perfect system in the world for a robot to locate itself indoors. The technology used in the Robomintoner is actually very advanced. No matter how it moves on the court, as long as it's got battery, it will know its exact location. It won't lose its direction. It won't lose ITSELF," said Luo Deyuan, mechatronics professor from University of Electromic Science and Technology of China.
> 
> The machine is expected to hit the market next month.
> 
> Now, its creators are already taking it on tour, to schools and gyms, bridging complicated science with your everyday life.


I am a huge badminton fan... played 4 years. Had to stop, cuz I got to much addicted !!!!


----------



## untitled

Not fair for the human player until the robot can do all that with only one racket


----------



## cirr

*Temple's chatty robot monk dispenses Buddhist wisdom in China*

By Shen Lu and Justin Robertson, CNN

Updated 0354 GMT (1154 HKT) May 31, 2016

http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/30/travel/china-buddhism-robot-monk/
*Temple's chatty robot monk dispenses Buddhist wisdom00:51*






Beijing (CNN)This funny-looking, chubby robot might well be the most popular Buddhist monk in China.

Standing two-feet (60 centimeters) tall, Xian'er is based on a cartoon character created by a Buddhist master at Beijing's Longquan Temple.

He's already attracted a steady stream of admirers to the 1,700-year-old place of worship after first shooting to fame on Chinese social media.





Master Xianfan carries Xian'er the robot monk at the 1,700-year-old entrance gate of the Longquan Temple in Beijing.

Master Xianfan says the robot is intelligent enough to chant Buddhist mantras and even interact with people.

He can answer up to 100 questions and a CNN team put him through his paces on a recent visit to the temple.

At first, he didn't seem very co-operative. His head kept spinning around and, like a child, he kept saying: "Leave me alone; stop bothering me."

But when he was in the mood, his Buddhist wisdom shined through:

"Where are you from?" we asked.

"How would I answer a question that you human beings have no answer to?" he quipped.

"Xian'er, who are your parents?" we countered.

"Do the designers count?" was his pithy reply.

*Temple mascot?*

Longquan Temple introduced the robot in 2015 in hopes of using cutting edge technology tospread Buddhism. Companies volunteered their expertise for the unusual project.

"Developing Xian'er wasn't for promotional or commercial purposes," said Xianfan, the head of the temple's animation studio.

"We only wanted to explore how to better fuse Buddhism with science, to convey the message that Buddhism and science aren't contradictory."

And the tactic works well with China's younger, digitally savvy generation.

"It's super cute...I feel it is like a temple mascot, making Buddhism much more accessible," said Liu Jiyue, a college student who went to the temple to meet the robot.






The light clay version of Xian'er.

Liu isn't a Buddhist, but that doesn't stop her from posing gleefully for pictures and cooing over the robot's "cuteness."

Xianxun, another master at the temple, says Xian'er isn't a mascot but it's natural that people are attracted to novelty.

"It takes time for people to get connected to Buddhism from a white sheet of paper," he said.

"They need to get interested in the first place."

Some have come from as far away as Shanghai to catch a glimpse of the robot.

Xianfan, a graduate of the Chinese Central Art Academy, first conceived Xian'er (Xian stands for virtuous. Er means dumb in Beijing dialect but is a term of endearment) in 2013as a cartoon character.






Longquan Temple's animation studio created these models of the temple and monks with light clay. The temple gives monk dolls to tourists as souvenirs.

The temple set up an animation studio the same year, staffed and managed by monks and volunteers with backgrounds in animation.

The temple's cartoons have attracted hundreds of millions of viewers on Chinese social media platform Weibo and the monks have produced comic books that dispense Xian'er's brand of Buddhist wisdom.

*High-tech temple*

Xianxun said Longquan didn't set out to be a high-tech temple but many of the monks are highly educated with backgrounds in technology, aerospace, engineering, mathematics, medical science and finance.






Xian Xun graduated from a prestigous university with a degree in economics before becoming a monk.

Himself a graduate of the prestigious Peking University, Xianxun said the main reason is that the temple is in an area close to Beijing's -- and arguably China's -- top universities.

China officially remains an atheist country.

In the temple's library, which houses tens of thousands of Buddhist books, a full array of ideological works by and about Chinese President Xi Jinping can hardly be missed.

Yet Xian'er doesn't seem care too much about Communist ideology（as if Xian'er cares much about Capitalist ideology ）.

When asked about his Chinese dream -- a term President Xi Jinping promotes -- he says he wants to open an ice cream stand.（Western journalism again shows its utter stupidity）

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

http://www.businessinsider.com/r-kukas-robotics-boss-welcomes-prospect-of-chinese-ownership-2016-6




A robot arm of German industrial robot maker Kuka is pictured at the company's stand in Hanover Thomson Reuters


By Georgina Prodhan and Irene Preisinger

MUNICH, Germany (Reuters) - Chinese ownership should benefit Germany's Kuka, the German firm's robotics chief said, as the company and its shareholders mull a 4.5 billion-euro ($5.1 billion) offer from home appliances maker Midea.

Kuka already sells 25 to 30 percent of its robots in China, Stefan Lampa said on Wednesday, adding it was essential to have research and development centers there for the local market, as the German firm has had for the past year-and-a-half.

China, whose government has made the automation of manufacturing a top priority, is the world's biggest industrial robot market, although growth in robot demand there slowed to 17 percent last year from 56 percent a year earlier.

"China is a super-important market in robotics. Having an owner that comes from that market most probably will be beneficial for us or for whoever has a Chinese owner," Lampa told Reuters in an interview.



Kuka's chief executive Till Reuter has welcomed Midea's bid, the largest yet by a Chinese buyer for a German company, but has yet to make an official recommendation to shareholders.

Meanwhile, Kuka's supervisory board has given him a free hand in negotiating with Midea, sources told Reuters on Tuesday, over potential points of contention such as guarantees to protect jobs and intellectual property.

Robots are increasingly being used in factories and also for tasks such as personal care or surgery. Kuka's robotics sales last year totaled 910 million euros, and Lampa said Chinese growth was in a different league to other markets.

Kuka is expanding into electronics and other sectors but still makes the lion's share of its revenues in automotive.

"The speed of deployment is completely different. Here we talk about installing 100 robots in a factory in a year, there we talk about 1,000," he said at the Automatica robotics fair.

"If you try to do it far away you don't have time," Lampa said, adding that robots for the Chinese market had to be simpler than for other markets because there was a layer of technical expertise missing in factories.

"All of those people will disappear in China because everyone who can afford it wants their kids to be engineers or get high university degrees," he said, whereas in Germany skilled workers would welcome a complicated robot.

"In China, you have to think different," he said. "We need to utilize the blue-collar workforce to interact with the robot, and that development work has to be done in China."

Lampa said Chinese demand growth should be sustainable, partly because electronics assembly was still offshored to manual workers in lower-cost countries such as Vietnam or Bangladesh, and would become automated as wages there rose too.

Fears about the impact of robots on employment prompted a draft motion to the European Parliament last month saying robots' growing intelligence, pervasiveness and autonomy requires a rethink of everything from taxation to legal liability.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*THE GREAT UNDERWATER WALL OF ROBOTS: CHINESE EXHIBIT SHOWS OFF SEA DRONES*


CHINESE ROBOT SUBMARINES BLANKETING THE OCEAN FLOOR SOON

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Posted Yesterday at 7:00pm




www.top81.cn

Underwater Great Wall of China

The Underwater Great Wall may be centered around stationary sensors on the ocean bed, but autonomous unmanned underwater vehicles will be a critical enabler in not just tracking enemy submarines, but finding them. Also note the large AUV's reflection on the display glass.

The Chinese Navy, the PLAN, appears to be following in the footsteps of its sister service, the People's Liberation Army Air Force, in making growing investments in unmanned surface and underwater systems, aka "drones." A new Chinese exhibit shows the scale of the potential future.





www.top81.cn

A Wide Range of UUVs

China is experimenting in building autonomous UUVs of all shapes and sizes, looking to make them work together with each other, and Chinese warships too.

One area where unmanned underwater vehicles (UUV) and unmanned surface vehicles (USV) would make a splash is in Chinese anti-submarine warfare (ASW) efforts. ASW capabilities have been a longstanding weak spot for the PLAN, leaving it at a disadvantage to American and Japanese attack submarines. As a response, the China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC), which builds virtually all PLAN warships, has proposed an "Underwater Great Wall" of sensors, positioned on the seabed floor, to listen for enemy submarines. (The US had a similar system on the Atlantic Ocean floor to listen for Soviet submarines.) Such underwater listening posts may already have been installed near the giant PLAN base at Sanya, Hainan Island in the South China Sea. On a more optimistic note, CSSC suggested that an Underwater Great Wall would be useful for warning against natural disasters like tsunami, and could be used to collect research data on marine life and geology.





www.top81.cn

System of Systems

Future Chinese anti-submarine warfare systems will rely on a wide arsenal of autonomous and surface unmanned vehicles, in addition to acoustic (and other types of) sensors installed on the ocean floor.

In addition to active and passive sensors located up to 3,000 meters underwater, the Underwater Great Wall will be supported by a wide range of USVs. Chinese researchers intend that these autonomous USVs will be able to work in conjunction with the seabed sensor picket line, and autonomously locate and track enemy submarines.





www.top81.cn

SARV

The Semi-Autonomous Robotic Vehicle can be launched from torpedo tubes and racks on submarines, surface ships, missiles and aircraft, which would extend the situational awareness of Chinese submarines, while reducing risk from hostile ASW forces.

For example, one USV is the torpedo shaped Semi-Autonomous Robotic Vehicle (SARV). It has ports on its front for sensor installation, and a dorsal (top) side detachable sensor pod (possibly passive sonar). It can be launched out of a submarine's torpedo tube, enabling it to act as a force multiplier for Chinese submarines, in addition to its underwater great wall duties.





www.top81.cn

Double Bodied UUV

This innovative double bodied unmanned underwater vehicle allows for more sensitive sensors (especially passive sonar to listen for other submarines) in the smaller upper body, and a lighter mass compared to a larger UUV with similar performance.

Another type of USV are dual bodied USVs. The main propulsion hull has another, smaller hull attached to its top, which can carry a wide range of sensitive ASW equipment (the smaller hull can even come with its own sensor pods). Additionally, there are more conventional underwater gliders which manipulate their buoyancy and wings in order to glide between seawater layers of different temperature and densities.





www.top81.cn

Large AUV

This large AUV, similar to the USN's LDUUV, is used for long term autonomous missions; its size allows for it to carry modular payloads of sensors, mine warfare and ASW.

The 5-10 ton Autonomous Robotic Vehicle (ARV), which is similar to USN's LDUUV in size and shape, is intended for long endurance missions and hauling larger payloads than your average torpedo-like UUV. The ARV can be deployed submarines and surface ships, and likely has a modular payload capacity for surveillance, intelligence collection, mine countermeasure and anti-submarine warfare missions.





www.top81.cn

Unmanned Underwater Vehicles

Just as Chinese drones have filled the skies in Asia, Chinese UUVs will likely make their market around the world, both in Chinese and foreign service.

To fully unlock the potential of UUVs, Chinese scientists will have to master autonomous intelligence for these underwater robots, not just individually but also to teach them to 'swarm', in working together with one another with little or no human oversight, as well as with other naval platforms. Other technologies would include new forms of underwater communication and datalink technologies, as well as precise navigation systems and multiple sensor payloads.

http://www.popsci.com/great-underwater-wall-robots-chinese-exhibit-shows-off-sea-drones

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Kuka's chief sure Chinese ownership beneficial*

Shanghai Daily, June 23, 2016

Chinese ownership should benefit Germany's Kuka, the German firm's robotics chief said, as the company and its shareholders mull a 4.5 billion-euro (US$5.1 billion) offer from home appliances maker Midea.

Kuka already sells 25 to 30 percent of its robots in China, Stefan Lampa said yesterday, adding it was essential to have research and development centers there for the local market, as the German robotics firm has had for the past year-and-a-half.

China, whose government has made the automation of manufacturing a top priority, is the world's biggest industrial robot market, although growth in robot demand there slowed to 17 percent last year from 56 percent a year earlier.

"China is a super-important market in robotics. Having an owner that comes from that market most probably will be beneficial for us or for whoever has a Chinese owner," Lampa told Reuters in an interview.

Kuka’s chief executive Till Reuter has welcomed Midea’s bid, the largest yet by a Chinese buyer for a German company, but has yet to make an official recommendation to shareholders.

Meanwhile, Kuka’s supervisory board has given him a free hand in negotiating with Midea, sources told Reuters on Tuesday, over potential points of contention such as guarantees to protect jobs and intellectual property.

Robots are increasingly being used in factories and also for tasks such as personal care or surgery. Kuka's robotics sales last year totaled 910 million euros, and Lampa said Chinese growth was in a different league to other markets.

Kuka is expanding into electronics and other sectors but still makes the lion’s share of its revenues in automotive.

"The speed of deployment is completely different. Here we talk about installing 100 robots in a factory in a year, there we talk about 1,000," he said at the Automatica robotics fair.

***
_
This acquisition must be materialized. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

*Industry continues to be dominated by foreign manufacturers, but locals boost level to 31%*

China's industrial robot manufacturers have significantly increased their local market share, as the country is keen on automating its production base, industry experts said.

Although China's robotics market is still dominated by foreign companies, domestic robot makers had expanded their market share to 31 percent in 2015, while in 2013 it was only about 25 percent, according to a report issued on Wednesday by the International Federationof Robotics.

Sales of industrial robots grew 17 percent year-on-year in 2015 in China, with 68,000 industrial robots sold, the report said.

Due to the economic slowdown and China's reforms in the manufacturing sector, the growth rate slackened last year. Robot sales in 2014 were up 56 percent on the previous year. Nonetheless, *China surpassed the total market volume for Europe, whose total sales forindustrial robots in 2015 was 50,000 units, the report said.*

Ding Zhilei, assistant president of Ninebot Inc, a Beijing-based short-distance personal electric-vehicle and robot maker, said China's robotics industry had gained a lot from thegovernment and the capital markets over the past few years.

*"Many Chinese robot makers are investing a lot in research and development to improve the performance of their products," he said.*

*"We invest about 8 percent to 10 percent of our revenue in R&D, so I think the quality disparity between the products of Chinese makers and overseas companies is narrowing. In some areas, Chinese makers have the potential to lead technology innovation,"* he added.

Chinese producers are keen to develop their capabilities and move up the value chain through M&As. Midea Group, China's biggest maker of home appliances based in Foshan, Guangdong province, on June 16 launched an offer for all the shares above its current 13.5 percent stake in Kuka AG, a German technology leader in robotics and automation.

China is in the process of transforming from a labor-intensive manufacturing hub into a manufacturing power with high-tech and innovations, and developing the robotics sector is seen as an important part of this.

In April, a robotics industry development plan was issued by three ministries to stimulate healthy growth in the industry for the coming five years. The plan envisages that by 2020, the number of industrial robots made by Chinese companies with self-owned brands will reach 100,000 units.

The worldwide sales of industrial robots reached a record high of 248,000 units in 2015, which represented a rise of 12 percent on the previous year. The report said it expected that by 2018, some 2.3 million units would be deployed on factory floors.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

Beidou2020 said:


> *Industry continues to be dominated by foreign manufacturers, but locals boost level to 31%*
> 
> China's industrial robot manufacturers have significantly increased their local market share, as the country is keen on automating its production base, industry experts said.
> 
> Although China's robotics market is still dominated by foreign companies, domestic robot makers had expanded their market share to 31 percent in 2015, while in 2013 it was only about 25 percent, according to a report issued on Wednesday by the International Federationof Robotics.
> 
> Sales of industrial robots grew 17 percent year-on-year in 2015 in China, with 68,000 industrial robots sold, the report said.
> 
> Due to the economic slowdown and China's reforms in the manufacturing sector, the growth rate slackened last year. Robot sales in 2014 were up 56 percent on the previous year. Nonetheless, *China surpassed the total market volume for Europe, whose total sales forindustrial robots in 2015 was 50,000 units, the report said.*
> 
> Ding Zhilei, assistant president of Ninebot Inc, a Beijing-based short-distance personal electric-vehicle and robot maker, said China's robotics industry had gained a lot from thegovernment and the capital markets over the past few years.
> 
> *"Many Chinese robot makers are investing a lot in research and development to improve the performance of their products," he said.*
> 
> *"We invest about 8 percent to 10 percent of our revenue in R&D, so I think the quality disparity between the products of Chinese makers and overseas companies is narrowing. In some areas, Chinese makers have the potential to lead technology innovation,"* he added.
> 
> Chinese producers are keen to develop their capabilities and move up the value chain through M&As. Midea Group, China's biggest maker of home appliances based in Foshan, Guangdong province, on June 16 launched an offer for all the shares above its current 13.5 percent stake in Kuka AG, a German technology leader in robotics and automation.
> 
> China is in the process of transforming from a labor-intensive manufacturing hub into a manufacturing power with high-tech and innovations, and developing the robotics sector is seen as an important part of this.
> 
> In April, a robotics industry development plan was issued by three ministries to stimulate healthy growth in the industry for the coming five years. The plan envisages that by 2020, the number of industrial robots made by Chinese companies with self-owned brands will reach 100,000 units.
> 
> The worldwide sales of industrial robots reached a record high of 248,000 units in 2015, which represented a rise of 12 percent on the previous year. The report said it expected that by 2018, some 2.3 million units would be deployed on factory floors.



Very good news. The 13th 5-Year plan has specific focus on indigenous automation of manufacturing. I believe that byt the end of the decade, the domestic content will reach 50%.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

TaiShang said:


> Very good news. The 13th 5-Year plan has specific focus on indigenous automation of manufacturing. I believe that byt the end of the decade, the domestic content will reach 50%.



Chinese companies taking majority marketshare in Industrial robots and 3D printing industries are key.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*DAVOS - WORLD ECONOMIC FORUM*

*On the ground at the Summer Davos: The best of WEF Tianjin*

Nyshka Chandran | @nyshkac

5 Hours Ago

*Monday, June 27: WEF says hello to Jia Jia*

China is the world's largest market for industrial robots so it's no surprise that the man-made machines are one of the major highlights at this year's Tianjin event.

On the second floor of the massive convention center hosting this year's World Economic Forum (WEF) conference, participants came face-to-face with a well-groomed, white-robed Chinese lady by the name of Jia Jia.

*When addressed in Mandarin, Jia Jia is able to converse, seen by lip movements, and show "micro" facial expressions. She can also decipher your age and gender, earning her the nickname "Robot Goddess," a nod to her good looks and apparent intelligence.*






VCG | VCG | Getty Images
Jia Jia is examined by a journalist after her unveiling in April 2016 at the University of Science and Technology of China in Hefei.

Created in 2014 by scientists at the University of Science and Technology of China (UST), she's the third-generation of humanoid robots produced by the university.

Jia Jia is connected to the university's cloud computing platform so her ability to process human emotions and interact are enhanced every time the team uploads fresh data, explained a UST spokesperson.

Aside from being a WEF attraction, Jia Jia has previously been a museum guide, a shopping mall salesperson and a talk show host.





VCG | Getty Images
Jia Jia is able to make basic conversation in Mandarin, as well as some small facial expressions.

Sales of industrial robots rose 17 percent in China last year, according to the International Federation of Robotics, but that was significantly lower than 2014's 56 percent increase. Despite the slowdown, the nation still accounted for more than a quarter of the 248,000 industrial robots sold globally.

"We hope Jia Jia will become part of the world soon," said the UST spokesperson. "In the future, once we create more robots, she will be able to share knowledge with others, creating a robot social network. Eventually, these robots will be able to talk to each other."

Also on display at WEF was the 'Socially Aware Robot Assistant,' or SARA, developed by Carnegie Mellon University.

SARA is designed to collaborate with human users and personalize the human-machine interaction experience through an analysis of the user's social behavior thanks to a unique version of socially-aware artificial intelligence.

At WEF, SARA acted as a personal assistant for conference attendees but she's also used for educational purposes. She interacts with autistic children as a way for them to acquire and practice social skills while also acting as a resource for students in under-developed schools.

This April, Beijing announced it intended to triple industrial robot production to 100,000 per year by 2020, from fewer than 33,000 in 2015, citing booming demand in health care, scientific research and domestic service sectors.

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/06/27/on-the-ground-at-the-summer-davos-the-best-of-wef-tianjin.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Jia Jia, who was on display at the Summer Davos Forum, is the third generation humanoid robot created by the University of Science and Technology of China. (Photo: China News Service)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## greenwood

lovely, can she walk?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chanikya

Its looks awesome, keep up the work China


----------



## livingdead

greenwood said:


> lovely, can she walk?


more importantly can she cook?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## greenwood

hinduguy said:


> more importantly can she cook?


 good question.

@cirr hey, sir, have her greeting videos?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

greenwood said:


> lovely, can she walk?



Can she do more than walking..?


----------



## Oldman1

hinduguy said:


> more importantly can she cook?



Looks like she could escape like the Russian robot did.


----------



## cirr

Oldman1 said:


> Looks like she could escape like the Russian robot did.



Viets like you should be seen not heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

cirr said:


> Viets like you should be seen not heard.



http://www.livescience.com/55164-russian-robot-escapes-lab-again.html

*Artificially Intelligent Russian Robot Makes a Run for It … Again*

The Russians just developed a better AI than yours.


----------



## RoadRunner401

Well if she is not a back street driver plus doesn't nag, gets ready in minutes not hours, I will take two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

JiaJia:






Another humanoid developed by Nanyang Technological University (NTU) in Singapore:






Obviously JiaJia looks much more attractive. NTU should make Nadine younger to compete with JiaJia in the marriage market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mista

http://qz.com/727102/robots-are-set...illions-of-asian-workers-in-the-coming-years/

In the next few decades, about 56% of all salaried workers in Cambodia, Indonesia, the Philippines, Thailand, and Vietnam could be displaced by automation and advanced technologies, such as 3D printing. That’s the conclusion of an extensive series of new studies by the International Labour Organization (ILO).

Mass-scale displacement won’t happen overnight, but it’s already in the works. Robots, for instance, are increasingly handling the labor previously done by low-skilled workers in industries such as automotive and electronics manufacturing. For governments and employers willing to educate and train workers for new, high-tech jobs, the shift could benefit all as it raises productivity and wages. But employers and countries that continue to rely on low-cost manual labor as their chief competitive advantage risk being left behind in the global economy, the ILO said.

Of the five industries examined by the studies, workers in textiles, clothing, and footwear were the most at risk. The sector encompasses 9 million jobs across the ASEAN member states the report covers, the majority held by women. These jobs often entail simple manual tasks that are becoming easily automated, such as cutting fabric.

In Vietnam, the ILO report documents, one clothing manufacturer that invested in automated cutting machines last year was able to replace 15 workers for each machine. In 18 months, it will prove more cost-effective than continuing to employ the workers. Fewer workers are needed, and those employed each manage three to four machines.


Automation won’t necessarily proliferate across the ASEAN countries, according to the ILO. The spread of robotic sewing machines, or “sewbots,” will likely happen in Europe and the US, as companies seek to bring manufacturing and production closer to their main consumer markets. Adidas recently unveiled a new robot “Speedfactory” in Germany, and plans to shift production from China.






The robots are coming…to make your sneakers.(Adidas)

Though China, too, is putting money into machines to remain competitive with its lower-cost neighbors. Take Esquel Group, a Hong Kong-based firm that produces more than 100 million shirts a year, which has invested in automation to boost productivity as Chinese wages rise.
It’s Southeast Asian workers who are most at risk of losing their jobs, according to the report. Some 64% of textile, clothing, and footwear workers in Indonesia could be replaced by robots. Those numbers rise to 86% in Vietnam, and 88% in Cambodia.

“Countries that compete on low-wage labour need to reposition themselves,” Deborah France-Massin, director of the ILO’s Bureau for Employers’ Activities, said in a statement. “Policymakers need to create a more conducive environment that leads to greater human capital investment, research and development, and high-value production.”

The report doesn’t cover Bangladesh as it’s not in ASEAN, but there’s probably no country more dependent on cheap manual labor. The garment industry, which employs 4 million workers, accounts for about 82% of the country’s total exports.


Such a situation is problematic, says Sabina Dewan, president of the JustJobs Network, a think-tank focused on global employment and development. “If I perceive low-cost labor to be my competitive advantage, why would I want to upgrade the skills of my workers when they’re just going to ask for higher wages?” she says. Bangladesh’s dependence on one sector also means workers have few other industries to absorb them if they lose jobs to automation.

“In the long-run, such a model that relies on exploiting cheap labor is unsustainable,” she says.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Laozi

Don't worry, Trust Humans to create as many New Jobs as one can think of to remain busy and productive.

BTW You will be surprised to know how few jobs are actually needed for human race to survive on this planet.


----------



## LOGICAL BOSSS

With every day passing Machines (Robots) getting cheaper and cheaper on the other hand labour getting pricer and pricer with so many demands and strikes blackmails if not met, this is bound to happen. With passing time even more speed.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Laozi said:


> Don't worry, Trust Humans to create as many New Jobs as one can think of to remain busy and productive.
> 
> BTW You will be surprised to know how few jobs are actually needed for human race to survive on this planet.



Very valid observation! The question, however, is what the humans are going to do? You insight is most welcome.


----------



## Laozi

Sinopakfriend said:


> Very valid observation! The question, however, is what the humans are going to do? You insight is most welcome.


Humans have already accumulated Nuclear Weapons to wipe this planet off many times over.

All actions of our present world leaders are taking us and our future generation to the worst possible end, sooner that later.

Therefore humans will in the meanwhile keep themselves busy one way or the other to keep their mind away from realizing and acknowledging this impending outcome.


----------



## Mista

http://www.todayonline.com/singapore/robots-put-several-skilled-jobs-spore-risk-study



> *Robots put several skilled jobs in S’pore at risk: Study*
> 
> SINGAPORE — In Scotland, companies are trying out robots that can read the financial market to dispense advice to investors, as automation in the services sector takes off.
> 
> Such technological advancements might bring about more opportunities for Singaporeans, but some jobs here, even ones perceived to be higher-skilled, may not survive into the future, said researchers behind a new International Labour Organisation (ILO) study on Association of South-east Asian Nations (Asean) members.
> 
> 
> Looking at the impact of technology on five key sectors in the region — automotive and auto parts, electrical and electronics, textiles and footwear, business process outsourcing and retail — the study estimated that about 56 per cent of all salaried jobs in Cambodia, Indonesia, the Philippines, Thailand and Vietnam is at “high risk of displacement” due to technology, in the next two decades. Although the risk of this happening in Singapore is lower as it has a smaller proportion of low-skilled labour, there are technologies that can displace even highly skilled labour, said researchers.
> 
> “The financial industry in Singapore, a lot of that can be done by robots that are much more accurate in terms of assessing financial markets. It’s not based on personal judgments, but mathematical equations that these robots use to assess if the stock market is going to rise,” said Ms Jae-Hee Chang, regional project coordinator of the Bureau for Employers’ Activities at the ILO. She added: “A lot of the European countries, like Scotland, have incorporated robotic financial advisers. So globally, there are technologies that can come in and challenge these Singapore workers.”
> 
> The study surveyed over 4,000 companies across Asean, including 507 companies in Singapore. Among its findings was that companies found labour with the right Stem skills — science, technology, engineering and mathematics — to be lacking here.
> 
> About 40 per cent of respondents here pointed to a lack of high-skill workers when asked what they perceived to be the biggest threats facing their company, up to 2025. This is higher than the Asean average of about 20 per cent. Ms Chang, however, noted that this could be because the demand for such skilled workers is higher in Singapore than in the rest of Asean.
> 
> Mr Stephen Yee, assistant executive director of the training group at Singapore National Employers Federation, said that the shortage may be exacerbated by the fact that graduates might not necessarily enter the fields that they studied.
> 
> Industries with a shortage of skilled labour include bioscience and aerospace, which need engineers, and e-commerce, which needs programmers, he said. There is also a demand for computer and robotic engineers.
> 
> Companies here are ready to adopt robotic technologies, but they find it challenging to do so. “They are asking, ‘where can we find these robot providers, and are they able to customise solutions for my business?’ Also, ‘can we find the skilled labour to operate the robots?’ We are trying to help them connect, but we find that this automation industry is so vast,” said Mr Yee.
> 
> On the whole, Asean also faces a shortage of female workers with Stem skills. Only 17 per cent of female students surveyed indicated they were enrolled in such courses, out of a survey of 2,700 students done as part of the study.
> 
> It is not all doom and gloom, however, as technology will still bring about opportunities for Singapore, especially in the electrical and electronics sector, leading to increasing exports. The Internet of Things — spanning technologies that connect everyday gadgets — would likely drive growth in this sector, via demand for sensors, connectivity and memory devices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anees

Not Good at all..


----------



## AndrewJin

It is happening.
Any country which has not realised such trend will fail, i.e. nearly all developing countries and a lot of developed countries. In the new technological revolution, excessive low-skilled labor is becoming a bomb!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China int'l robot show highlights service and industrial robots*
(CRI Online) 09:42, July 10, 2016

This year's China International Robotics Show has come to an end in Shanghai.

Hundreds of companies took part in the 3-day exhibition that began on Thursday, highlighting mostly service and industrial robots.

The service robots on display mostly focused on early childhood education and entertainment.

Equipped with voice and facial recognition capabilities, the robots are able to respond to people by language, emotional features and dance.

* "Chinese household intelligent robots are now in a leading position in the world. They can perform through verbal communication and can be integrated into the internet of things, sometimes via a connection to a cellphone. We've now been able to realize the development of such capabilities."*

This year's International Robotics Show in Shanghai drew around 26-thousand visitors.


----------



## 艹艹艹

*http://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-factories-count-on-robots-as-workforce-shrinks-1471339805*

*China’s Factories Count on Robots as Workforce Shrinks*
*Rising wages, cultural changes push automation drive; demand for 150,000 robots projected for 2018*






ENLARGE
Robots are assembled in the production hall of robot manufacturer Kuka in Augsburg, Germany. PHOTO: KARL-JOSEF HILDENBRAND/DPA/ZUMA PRESS
By
ROBBIE WHELAN in Stockholm and

ESTHER FUNG in Suzhou, China
Aug. 16, 2016 5:30 a.m. ET
98 COMMENTS

A Chinese factory near Shanghai is relying on a new breed of workers to maintain its competitive advantage in assembling electronics devices: small robots designed in Germany.

Suzhou Victory Precision Manufacture Co.’s chairman, Yugen Gao, said the days when the company drew its strength from China’s cheap and hardworking employees are gone.

“We’ve been losing that edge in the past three years,” said Mr. Gao in his office, overlooking rows of buildings where a battalion of robots was cranking out computer keyboards. “It’s one of the effects of the one-child policy.”

China’s appetite for European-made industrial robots is rapidly growing, as rising wages, a shrinking workforce and cultural changes drive more Chinese businesses to automation. The types of robots favored by Chinese manufacturers are also changing, as automation spreads from heavy industries such as auto manufacturing to those that require more precise, flexible robots capable of handling and assembling smaller products, including consumer electronics and apparel.

At stake is whether China can retain its dominance in manufacturing.


“China is saying, ‘we have to roboticize our industry in order to keep it,’” said Stefan Lampa, chairman of the robotics division of Kuka AG, a German automation firm and a supplier to Suzhou Victory.




ENLARGE
The rush to buy robots comes in part because China’s population of workers aged 15 to 59 is starting to shrink, forcing manufacturers to turn to automation. The United Nations estimates the number of the country’s workers peaked in 2010 at more than 900 million and will fall below 800 million by 2050.

In addition, the average hourly labor cost—defined as wages plus benefits—of $14.60 in China’s coastal manufacturing heartland has more than doubled as a percentage of U.S. manufacturing wages, from roughly 30% in 2000 to 64% in 2015, according to Boston Consulting Group, making the country less competitive as a destination for manufacturers.

China, in 2013, became the world’s largest market for industrial robots, surpassing all of Western Europe, according to the International Federation of Robotics. In 2015, Chinese manufacturers bought roughly 67,000 robots, about a quarter of global sales, and demand is projected to more than double to 150,000 robots annually by 2018.

Chinese firms also are investing in industrial technology, with an eye toward building more of their own robots. Chinese home-appliance maker Midea Group Co. launched a bid to buy Kuka for more than $5 billion in May and now owns about 86% of the robots company. Some German politicians criticized the deal, saying Kuka is a strategic asset that should have remained German or European-owned.

At a robotics-research conference in Stockholm in May, companies including Kuka and Switzerland’s ABB Ltd. displayed lightweight robots with agile arms capable of manipulating items as small as bottle caps.

Last year, ABB, introduced a two-armed version of its YuMi robot, a lightweight robot that was designed specifically for the Chinese market. It can put together car-dashboard electronics, wristwatches and eyewear.

YuMi, which is manufactured both in Sweden and in a sister factory in Shanghai that opened a decade ago, was designed as a “collaborative” robot, meaning it is small and safe enough that it can share the manufacturing line with humans and doesn’t require a protective cage, as many large industrial robots do.

Over the past five years, China has become ABB’s largest market for robotics customers, according to Steven Wyatt, ABB’s head of marketing and sales.

Mr. Wyatt said China originally started adopting automation en masse in response to concerns over the quality of goods manufactured in the country. Now, however, Chinese factories—including those that make consumer goods—are buying robots to fill positions that would otherwise sit empty because of high job turnover rates.

“Hard as it may be to believe, despite having 1.3 billion inhabitants, China doesn't find enough people to do the work generated in its factories,” Mr. Wyatt said.

Another factor is cost. Robotics technologies that were once prohibitively expensive are now cheap enough that they are feasible for Chinese factories.

Budapest-based OptoForce Ltd. manufactures €2,500 ($2,796) sensors that can be attached to robotic arms and used to polish metal parts that go into car transmissions and other products. Its head of sales, Szabi Fekete, said such sensors have become significantly cheaper to produce in recent years.

“Ten years ago when a force sensor cost €20,000, no one wanted to automate polishing, because it was cheaper to hire 100 workers,” Mr. Fekete said.

Suzhou Victory, which assembles laptops for Dell Inc. and Lenovo Group Ltd. and smartwatches for Fitbit Inc., started increasing its investment in robots two years ago, driven by shorter product cycles, rising wages and high worker turnover, especially after the annual vacation around Lunar New Year. This year, the manufacturer signed an agreement to buy 160 jointed-arm robots made by Kuka.

“We have to consider investing in robots so that the company can survive longer,” Mr. Gao said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*





An employee positions an automotive part as a Yaskawa Electric Corp. robotic arm operates inside the research and development department at ThyssenKrupp AG’s steel plant in Duisburg, Germany, on Wednesday, July 20, 2016. Chief Executive Officer Heinrich Hiesinger has been moving to change Thyssenkrupp, known for its focus on steelmaking, into an industrial group specializing in everything from elevators to auto parts and submarine building. Photographer: Krisztian Bocsi/Bloomberg

This week, The Wall Street Journal featured a well-researched article on China’s push to shift its factory culture away from labor and toward robots. Reasons include a rise in labor costs, the flattening and impending decrease in worker population and falling costs of advanced robotics technology.

Left unsaid was whether this is part of a wider acceleration in the digital takeover of work worldwide. It is.

Exponential Technologies

Supply chain professionals are fully aware of Moore’s Law, which predicts exponential performance improvements in semiconductors. Similar “laws” underlie networks, 3D printing and other digital technology.


For a long time, industrial robots were left out of this dynamic, experiencing instead relatively unexciting progress in a limited set of applications, most notably in automotive assembly plants. Starting in 2009, however, growth cranked up. It’s still early – SCM World data ranks robotics behind data analytics, cloud and several other disruptive technologies – but things are accelerating.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

Digitization Is Moving Faster Than Business

Last month at our Leaders Forum in Dublin, the theme was all about strategy. Presenters from Amazon, Nike, HP and Stanley Black & Decker offered strategic views on how supply chain contributes to competitive advantage. All addressed such essential ideas as visibility, innovation, customer centricity and flexibility.
In recapping the key takeaways from the event, however, it was the pervasiveness of digital disruption that really stood out. Supply chain strategists are adopting and mixing digital technologies to make business faster, more responsive and more agile. New data available from smart manufacturing systems is being crunched with new tools for simulation and matched to new sources of demand insight in ever faster iterations.

The constraint is no longer technical but commercial as business practices fail to keep up with supply chain possibility.

Robots Replacing People

China’s move to robotics should raise alarm bells for any executives still doubting the speed of the transition now underway. With a workforce of around 900 million people and the still fresh memory of an economic miracle built on low-cost labor, China might seem an unlikely place for robotics to explode.

In fact, companies like Foxconn have spent several years developing and installing thousands of industrial robots. In 2015, China bought more industrial robots than all of Europe. Even faster growth was seen in Mexico, which nearly doubled units bought compared to 2014.


The robotics revolution was long thought to be mainly about Europe, Japan and the US. No longer. The whole world is on board and things are speeding up.

The move to robotics is speeding up for three main reasons:


Costs are dropping – through the early 2000s, industrial robots often cost several hundred thousand dollars apiece and required extensive programming and installation effort. Today, prices are as little as 10% of that, with sponsored ads appearing in Google searches from companies like Universal Robotics for a $34,199 unit. Considering how cost curves typically evolve in new technologies, we should expect this trend to continue.

Applications are getting easier – one of the essential shifts in robotics is toward smaller, safer and more readily programmable“collaborative robots”. These units cost less, but more important, are easily installed alongside people and generally programmed by learned movement rather than traditional coding. This greatly widens the scope for where it makes sense to install a robot. Packing lines, for instance at Johnson & Johnson, handle finicky tasks picking and packing boxes of medical supplies. Robots need not require a total retooling when incrementalism is realistic and worthwhile.
Supply chains are localizing – research we conducted in 2013pointed not only to the fast rise of robotics and automation, but also to a shift from global to regional supply chains. Benefits of producing closer to customers include faster, more responsive supply, easier localization of products, leaner working capital requirements and lower risk. Recent television advertisements from Wal-Mart promising big “made in America” commitments show that merchants believe it will also drive revenue. Robotics makes this easier.
The arrival of digital is now behind us. Its impact is just starting to be evident. Robotics is going to be huge, and soon.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kevinom...-coming-faster-than-you-think/2/#5a7a70576695

*China’s Factories Count on Robots as Workforce Shrinks*
*Rising wages, cultural changes push automation drive; demand for 150,000 robots projected for 2018*
By 
ROBBIE WHELAN in Stockholm and
ESTHER FUNG in Suzhou, China
Aug. 16, 2016 5:30 a.m. ET


A Chinese factory near Shanghai is relying on a new breed of workers to maintain its competitive advantage in assembling electronics devices: small robots designed in Germany.
http://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-factories-count-on-robots-as-workforce-shrinks-1471339805

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

We must accelerate our own efforts in transforming the economy during this technological revolution.
If we fail, we will once again suffer from another century of humiliation.
Most developing countries in the second half of 21st century will be in an abysmal mode when the technological revolution matures.
Our civilisation is too strong to die, but we deserve prosperous centuries not just simply survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Yes China Mainland is installing industrial robots at break-neck speed, I believe by this year end *total operational stock* will exceed 300,000 units (excluding the 55,000 units in Taiwan), overtaking Japan to become #1 largest in the world.

I expect such momentum to continue, since on * per capita terms (density)* China is still has huge room to grow. The most automated markets are the Republic of Korea, Japan and Germany. In 2014, the Republic of Korea had again the highest robot density in the world by far due to continued installation of a large volume of robots in recent years. 478 industrial robots were in operation in 2014 per 10,000 employees. The robot density in Japan was 314 units, in Germany it was 292 units. Robot density in China, the biggest robot market since 2013, reached 36 units in 2014 unveiling the huge potential for robot installations in this market.

On the supply side, top four vendors are FANUC, Yaskawa Electric, Kuka AG and ABB, others include Yamaha, Denso Wave, Mitsubishi, etc. China is actively building her own *robotics industr*y, while at the same time acquire foreign firms, for example China's MIDEA is in the process of acquiring Germany's largest robotics firm Kuka AG which is valued at US$5 billion.

Robotics will increasingly become one pillar industry for "Made in China 2025".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Five-Year Plan Of China: 工业强国 & Robot-theme Wedding*


This is one episode of a series of documentaries of 13th 5-year-plan.
Episode 2 is themed *工业强国 (Manufacturing powers a nation)*

Since this documentary is in Chinese, I have written some simple introduction of each part of the video.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Start-7:22* 1950s-2020s transformation of the steel industry in China, the foundation of all the industries

*7:22-10:00 * Numerous research institutes of bearing and the bearing industry, one of the most important components
*10:00-12:10* Academy of High-speed Railway Bearing, ending the monopoly of western brands

*12:10-16:05* blades, another key component, for nuclear generators, engines. etc

*16:05- 20:50* Air industry

*20:50-25:00 *China's first tractor plant dating back to the 1st 5-year plan in 1950s
Mechanisation of Chinese agriculture

*25:00-29:45* Electric bus, super-capacitor (12,000F-30,000F-80,000F), graphene

*29:50-33:10* China South Railway Zhuzhou subsidiary, 0.02mm matters

*33:15- 37:10* Crankshaft industry for ships

*37:10 -38:50* Wind turbine blades exported to India

*39:00-43:40 *Robotics and automation
30 workers in charge of a robot-make-robot factory with annual production of 5000 robots
*43:50- 45:00* chip maker robots
*45:00- end * Robot-theme wedding for robot engineers who make the robots 







@Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @Taygibay @Spectre @Species @litefire @danger007 @simple Brain @Rajaraja Chola @Mista @Tiqiu @grey boy 2 @Bussard Ramjet @PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Echo_419 @proud_indian @ito @Ankit Kumar 002 @Fattyacids @terranMarine @Maira La @UKBengali @PaklovesTurkiye @Danish saleem @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @Beast @CAPRICORN-88 @Nan Yang @Local_Legend @AViet @waz @Srinivas @itachii @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Local_Legend @Jguo @jkroo @bolo @zeronet @mike2000 is back @somsak @CAPRICORN-88 @kuge @Hu Songshan @Aero @Fattyacids @grey boy 2 @Rusty @SrNair @Daniel808 @Three_Kingdoms @Dungeness @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @Keel @Raphael @AViet @onebyone @yusheng @Star Wars @Kaptaan @XenoEnsi-14 @Ryuzaki @Nilgiri @DESERT FIGHTER @AugenBlick @Areesh @Tipu7 @Devil Soul @Spring Onion @hussain0216 @bolo @TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics @yusheng @Mista @Spring Onion @LegitimateIdiot @Mirza Jatt @BDforever @Laozi @Odysseus @AsianUnion @kahonapyarhai @T-Rex @english_man @Muhammad Omar @Pulsar @faithfulguy @PakSword @endyashainin @waz @rashid.sarwar @danger007 @ito @unbiasedopinion @Arsalan @Basel @Djinn @Darmashkian @Shravan#22580 @Taygibay @bolo @Lure @PaklovesTurkiye @Deino @Economic superpower et al

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## waz

AndrewJin said:


> This is one episode of a series of documentaries of 13th 5-year-plan.
> Episode 2 is themed *工业强国 (Manufacturing powers a nation)*
> 
> Since this documentary is in Chinese, I have written some simple introduction of each part of the video.
> 
> *Start-7:22* 1950s-2020s transformation of the steel industry in China, the foundation of all the industries
> 
> *7:22-10:00 * Numerous academies of Bearing and the bearing industry, the most important component
> *10:00-12:10* Academy of High-speed Railway Bearing, breaking the monopoly of western brands
> 
> *12:10-16:05* blades, another key component, for nuclear generators, engines. etc
> 
> *16:05- 20:50* Air industry
> 
> *20:50-25:00* China's first tractor plant dating back to the 1st 5-year plan in 1950s
> Mechanisation of Chinese agriculture
> 
> *25:00-29:45* Electric bus, super-capacitor (12,000F-30,000F-80,000F), graphene
> 
> *29:50-33:10* China South Railway Zhuzhou subsidiary, 0.02mm matters
> 
> *33:15- 37:10* Crankshaft industry for ships
> 
> *37:10 -38:50* Wind turbine blades exported to India
> 
> *39:00-43:40 *Robotics and automation
> 30 workers in charge of a robot-make-robot factory with annual production of 5000 robots
> *43:50- 45:00* chip maker robots
> *45:00- end * Robot-theme wedding for robot engineers who make the robots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USER=134916]@Götterdämmerung[/USER] @Gibbs @Godman @Taygibay @Spectre @Species @litefire @danger007 @simple Brain @Lure @Mista @Tiqiu @grey boy 2 @Bussard Ramjet @PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Echo_419 @proud_indian @ito @Ankit Kumar 002 @Fattyacids @terranMarine @Maira La @UKBengali @PaklovesTurkiye @Danish saleem @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @Beast @CAPRICORN-88 @Nan Yang @Local_Legend @AViet @waz @Srinivas @itachii @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Local_Legend @Jguo @jkroo @bolo @zeronet @mike2000 is back @somsak @CAPRICORN-88 @kuge @Hu Songshan @Daniel808 @Three_Kingdoms @Dungeness @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @Keel @Raphael @AViet @onebyone @yusheng @Star Wars @Kaptaan @XenoEnsi-14 @Ryuzaki @Nilgiri @Areesh @Tipu7 @Devil Soul @Spring Onion @hussain0216 @bolo @TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics @yusheng @Mista @LegitimateIdiot @Mirza Jatt @Taygibay @T-Rex @english_man @faithfulguy @PakSword @endyashainin @waz @Basel @Djinn et al



English subtitles bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

waz said:


> English subtitles bro?


Sorry, bro....I can't find any English subtitled one.
That's why I have written some simple introduction of each section.
Just watch the wedding part from 45:00 if u don't have much time!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> This is one episode of a series of documentaries of 13th 5-year-plan.
> Episode 2 is themed *工业强国 (Manufacturing powers a nation)*
> 
> Since this documentary is in Chinese, I have written some simple introduction of each part of the video.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Start-7:22* 1950s-2020s transformation of the steel industry in China, the foundation of all the industries
> 
> *7:22-10:00 * Numerous academies of bearing and the bearing industry, the most important component
> *10:00-12:10* Academy of High-speed Railway Bearing, ending the monopoly of western brands
> 
> *12:10-16:05* blades, another key component, for nuclear generators, engines. etc
> 
> *16:05- 20:50* Air industry
> 
> *20:50-25:00* China's first tractor plant dating back to the 1st 5-year plan in 1950s
> Mechanisation of Chinese agriculture
> 
> *25:00-29:45* Electric bus, super-capacitor (12,000F-30,000F-80,000F), graphene
> 
> *29:50-33:10* China South Railway Zhuzhou subsidiary, 0.02mm matters
> 
> *33:15- 37:10* Crankshaft industry for ships
> 
> *37:10 -38:50* Wind turbine blades exported to India
> 
> *39:00-43:40 *Robotics and automation
> 30 workers in charge of a robot-make-robot factory with annual production of 5000 robots
> *43:50- 45:00* chip maker robots
> *45:00- end * Robot-theme wedding for robot engineers who make the robots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @Taygibay @Spectre @Species @litefire @danger007 @simple Brain @Rajaraja Chola @Mista @Tiqiu @grey boy 2 @Bussard Ramjet @PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Echo_419 @proud_indian @ito @Ankit Kumar 002 @Fattyacids @terranMarine @Maira La @UKBengali @PaklovesTurkiye @Danish saleem @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @Beast @CAPRICORN-88 @Nan Yang @Local_Legend @AViet @waz @Srinivas @itachii @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Local_Legend @Jguo @jkroo @bolo @zeronet @mike2000 is back @somsak @CAPRICORN-88 @kuge @Hu Songshan @Aero @Fattyacids @grey boy 2 @Rusty @SrNair @Daniel808 @Three_Kingdoms @Dungeness @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @Keel @Raphael @AViet @onebyone @yusheng @Star Wars @Kaptaan @XenoEnsi-14 @Ryuzaki @Nilgiri @DESERT FIGHTER @AugenBlick @Areesh @Tipu7 @Devil Soul @Spring Onion @hussain0216 @bolo @TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics @yusheng @Mista @Spring Onion @LegitimateIdiot @Mirza Jatt @BDforever @Laozi @Odysseus @AsianUnion @kahonapyarhai @T-Rex @english_man @Muhammad Omar @Pulsar @faithfulguy @PakSword @endyashainin @waz @rashid.sarwar @danger007 @ito @unbiasedopinion @Arsalan @Basel @Djinn @Darmashkian @Shravan#22580 @Taygibay @bolo @Lure @PaklovesTurkiye @Economic superpower et al




Quite comprehensive covering from steel which is foundation of industry, to robotics which is one priority sector of "Made in China 2025", good video!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Quite comprehensive covering from steel which is foundation of industry, to robotics which is one priority sector of "Made in China 2025", good video!


Yes, from small components like bearing and blade to automation and robotics....

Gree in Zhuhai





Midea in Shunde





Siasun in Shenyang,





Estun in Nanjing





@Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @Taygibay @Spectre @Species @litefire @danger007 @simple Brain @Rajaraja Chola @Mista @Tiqiu @grey boy 2 @Bussard Ramjet@PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Echo_419 @proud_indian @ito @Ankit Kumar 002 @Fattyacids @terranMarine @Maira La @UKBengali @PaklovesTurkiye @Danish saleem @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @Beast @CAPRICORN-88 @Nan Yang @Local_Legend @AViet @waz @Srinivas @itachii @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Local_Legend @Jguo @jkroo @bolo @zeronet@somsak @CAPRICORN-88 @kuge @Hu Songshan @Aero @Fattyacids @grey boy 2 @Rusty @SrNair @Daniel808 @Three_Kingdoms @Dungeness @Horus @WebMaster @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @Keel @Raphael @AViet @onebyone @yusheng @Star Wars @Kaptaan @XenoEnsi-14 @Ryuzaki @Nilgiri @DESERT FIGHTER @AugenBlick @Areesh @Tipu7 @Devil Soul @Spring Onion @hussain0216 @bolo @TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics @yusheng @Mista @Spring Onion @LegitimateIdiot @Mirza Jatt @BDforever @Laozi @Odysseus @AsianUnion @Arsalan @Joe Shearer @Nilgiri @liall @kahonapyarhai @T-Rex @english_man @Muhammad Omar @Pulsar @faithfulguy @PakSword @endyashainin @waz @rashid.sarwar @danger007 @ito @unbiasedopinion @Arsalan @Basel @Djinn @Darmashkian @Shravan#22580 @Taygibay @bolo @Lure @PaklovesTurkiye @Deino @Economic superpower @endyashainin et al

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, from small components like bearing and blade to automation and robotics....
> 
> Gree in Zhuhai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midea in Shunde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siasun in Shenyang,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estun in Nanjing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @Taygibay @Spectre @Species @litefire @danger007 @simple Brain @Rajaraja Chola @Mista @Tiqiu @grey boy 2 @Bussard Ramjet@PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Echo_419 @proud_indian @ito @Ankit Kumar 002 @Fattyacids @terranMarine @Maira La @UKBengali @PaklovesTurkiye @Danish saleem @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @Beast @CAPRICORN-88 @Nan Yang @Local_Legend @AViet @waz @Srinivas @itachii @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Local_Legend @Jguo @jkroo @bolo @zeronet@somsak @CAPRICORN-88 @kuge @Hu Songshan @Aero @Fattyacids @grey boy 2 @Rusty @SrNair @Daniel808 @Three_Kingdoms @Dungeness @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @Keel @Raphael @AViet @onebyone @yusheng @Star Wars @Kaptaan @XenoEnsi-14 @Ryuzaki @Nilgiri @DESERT FIGHTER @AugenBlick @Areesh @Tipu7 @Devil Soul @Spring Onion @hussain0216 @bolo @TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics @yusheng @Mista @Spring Onion @LegitimateIdiot @Mirza Jatt @BDforever @Laozi @Odysseus @AsianUnion @Nilgiri @liall @kahonapyarhai @T-Rex @english_man @Muhammad Omar @Pulsar @faithfulguy @PakSword @endyashainin @waz @rashid.sarwar @danger007 @ito @unbiasedopinion @Arsalan @Basel @Djinn @Darmashkian @Shravan#22580 @Taygibay @bolo @Lure @PaklovesTurkiye @Deino @Economic superpower @endyashainin et al



I verfied the QC of some robotic fabricators for blisk forging/machining in the chengdu plant that Pratt has couple years back. It is becoming very prevalent in the industries these days for sure. Thanks for the tag!


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> I verfied the QC of some robotic fabricators for blisk forging/machining in the chengdu plant that Pratt has couple years back. It is becoming very prevalent in the industries these days for sure. Thanks for the tag!


What's Pratt?


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> What's Pratt?



Short for Pratt and Whitney


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, from small components like bearing and blade to automation and robotics....
> 
> Gree in Zhuhai
> 
> Midea in Shunde
> 
> Siasun in Shenyang,
> 
> Estun in Nanjing




On the demand side, we have seen China Mainland installing industrial robots at break-neck speed, in 2015 total 67,000 units were added to stock, followed by South Korea (37,000 units) and Japan (35,000 units). The top five markets (China Mainland, South Korea, Japan, US, Germany) account for three quarters of global sales. From 2015 to *2020*, China plans to quadruple reaching 150 units per 10,000 workers, *housing half of world's total stock of industrial robots*.

On the supply side, Chinese robotics firms are increasingly prominent:

They accounted for 25% of domestic market in 2013, market share increase to 31% in 2015, it's expected to reach 50% by 2020 as per national "Made in China 2025" initiative.

Competition will get fierce, current global leaders are the "Big Four" of FANUC, Yaskawa, Kuka AG and ABB, other prominent manufacturers include Nachi-Fujikoshi, Yamaha Robotics, Denso Wave, Kawasaki Heavy Industries, all are very advanced. I am glad to see Chinese robotics firms like *Siasun* and *Estun* making huge progress! Other than in-house development, *Midea* acquiring Kuka AG (which has overtaken ABB, now world 3rd largest, behind FANUC and Yaskawa) is a very big boost.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

This is another documentary, 8 episodes about China's industries, air in 2013.
Unfortunately, there are no English subtitles. So I also add some introduction of each part.

*6+2 episodes documentaries on Chinese heavy industries (2013)
Jewels of Industrial Empire
Episode 2 国之砝码 The weights of the nation 
*






*(Start- 2:40)* an industry museum where a lot of "first" are displayed

*2:40-16:20 Compressors *
*(2:40－5:40) *compressors of the West-East natural gas transmission project
Expert: there is no reason China has to import such compressors from abroad!

*(5:40-15:00)* Ethylene industry, equivalent to steel in petrochemical industry.
The foundation of ethylene industry is compressors.
The most important part of compressors is impeller, previously monopolised by GE.
With breakthroughs achieved by several high-skill workers, China has manufactured 800 big compressors by 2013, and saved 600 million dollars.

*Expert*: we have no way turning back. If we have to import these key components for ever, our industries are very dangerous during the wars.

*(15:00-16:20)* Apprenticeship in welding for compressors
*Mr. Yang*: I love my 12 students! They will be much stronger than me after I transfer my 40 years of expertise on welding to every one of them. I've sacrificed all my life to this company, it's hard to say goodbye

*(16:20－20:20) *the test day of new impellers, ending the monopoly of the west


*20:30-30:00 Machine tools: from traditional to numerical-controlled*
The lack of high-end machine tools was the pain of Chinese industry.
China has just exported the first high-end machine tool with indigenous numerical control system to Germany (2013).

*Expert:* It's the lifetime motivation for me and my mentor to develop our indigenous numerical control system. My mentor failed in his lifetime, but I will never give up.


*30:20-47:40 Construction machinery industry 
(XCMG, Xuzhou Construction Machinery Group)
History*: German engineers in 1980s: you can take photos and videos of all sections in our factory, you can't manufacture anyway no matter how you learn and what you see.
*Now*: We find the real competitor in China. (2006)
2012 Shanghai heavy construction machinery expo: XCMG signed the biggest deal of the expo, exporting 2000 units to South America.

*Before*: 100+ ton cranes relied on import before 2000.
*39:30 Now* 4500 tons crawler crane, biggest in the world, designed by a female engineer!

*41:00* competition of construction machinery drivers
*46:00* The biggest crawled crane designed by Ms Sun Li is used for the first time for a propylene tower, saving time from 3 months into 5 hours.

@Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @Taygibay @Spectre @Species @litefire @danger007 @simple Brain @Rajaraja Chola @Mista @Tiqiu @grey boy 2 @Bussard Ramjet@PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Echo_419 @proud_indian @ito @Ankit Kumar 002 @Fattyacids @terranMarine @Maira La @UKBengali @PaklovesTurkiye @Danish saleem @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @Beast @CAPRICORN-88 @Nan Yang @Local_Legend @AViet @waz @Srinivas @itachii @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Local_Legend @Jguo @jkroo @bolo @zeronet@somsak @CAPRICORN-88 @kuge @Hu Songshan @Aero @Arsalan @Fattyacids @grey boy 2 @Rusty @SrNair @Daniel808 @Three_Kingdoms @Dungeness @Horus @WebMaster @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @Keel @Raphael @AViet @onebyone @yusheng @Star Wars @Kaptaan @XenoEnsi-14 @Ryuzaki @Nilgiri @DESERT FIGHTER @AugenBlick @Areesh @Tipu7 @Devil Soul @Spring Onion @hussain0216 @bolo @TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics @yusheng @Mista @Spring Onion @LegitimateIdiot @Mirza Jatt @BDforever @Laozi @Odysseus @AsianUnion @Arsalan @Joe Shearer @Nilgiri @liall @kahonapyarhai @T-Rex @english_man @Muhammad Omar @Pulsar @faithfulguy @PakSword @endyashainin @waz @rashid.sarwar @danger007 @ito @unbiasedopinion @Arsalan @Basel @Djinn @Darmashkian @Shravan#22580 @Taygibay @bolo @Lure @PaklovesTurkiye @Deino @Economic superpower @endyashainin et al


*XCMG Group 4000-ton-level crawler crane*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Place Of Space

Can't watch it. Do you have youku version?


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Can't watch it. Do you have youku version?


http://www.soku.com/detail/show/XMTEyOTcyMA==?spm=0.0.0.0.NSQ0wf


----------



## AndrewJin

*SANY from Changsha City vs XCMG from Xuzhou City
China's leading construction machinery manufacturers

XCMG 徐工*








@Chinese Bamboo @endyashainin @Bussard Ramjet @cnleio @grey boy 2 @Mista @cirr 

*SANY 三一








*



@Götterdämmerung @jkroo @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @bolo @Echo_419 @TaiShang @Bussard Ramjet @endyashainin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> http://www.soku.com/detail/show/XMTEyOTcyMA==?spm=0.0.0.0.NSQ0wf



Its's the second time I watch this episode, I once watched it on TV.


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Its's the second time I watch this episode, I once watched it on TV.


This series of documentaries have comprehensively introduced the history and outlook of China's equipment industry, which is the foundation of China 2025 or China 2050. Millions of Chinese have watched these CCTV2 documentaries. Many people only know Haier, BYD, Lenovo and likes, but they have no idea of how Chinese workers and technicians are doing behind the scene. They are not producing a smart phone, an electric bus or an A/C, but what they are achieving lays the foundation of China's manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bolo

Shotgunner51 said:


> On the demand side, we have seen China Mainland installing industrial robots at break-neck speed, in 2015 total 67,000 units were added to stock, followed by South Korea (37,000 units) and Japan (35,000 units). The top five markets (China Mainland, South Korea, Japan, US, Germany) account for three quarters of global sales. From 2015 to *2020*, China plans to quadruple reaching 150 units per 10,000 workers, *housing* *more than half of world's total stock of industrial robots*.
> 
> On the supply side, Chinese robotics firms are increasingly prominent:
> 
> They accounted for 25% of domestic market in 2013, market share increase to 31% in 2015, it's expected to reach 50% by 2020 as per national "Made in China 2025" initiative.
> 
> Competition will get fierce, current global leaders are the "Big Four" of FANUC, Yaskawa, Kuka AG and ABB, other prominent manufacturers include Nachi-Fujikoshi, Yamaha Robotics, Denso Wave, Kawasaki Heavy Industries, all are very advanced. I am glad to see Chinese robotics firms like *Siasun* and *Estun* making huge progress! Other than in-house development, *Midea* acquiring Kuka AG (which has overtaken ABB, now world 3rd largest, behind FANUC and Yaskawa) is a very big boost.


This is good progress by China. China is relatively new in the robotics field but they are still in the mix battling it out with the big boys from Germany, korea and Japan. I'm impressed. I don't think any other Asian countries even come close. Still a lot of work to do, but congrats anyways!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

bolo said:


> This is good progress by China. China is relatively new in the robotics field but they are still in the mix battling it out with the big boys from Germany, korea and Japan. I'm impressed. I don't think any other Asian countries even come close. Still a lot of work to do, but congrats anyways!


Hope we can do it quicker.


----------



## AndrewJin




----------



## Godman

AndrewJin said:


> *45:00- end * Robot-theme wedding for robot engineers who make the robots


A factory is not the best place for a wedding...........if not for the robots.
Why not export wedding robots? Pretty sure someone is going to buy them and soon it becomes a trend


----------



## Economic superpower

*New center to build up robot parts capabilities*



A technician installs programs into a robot at an industry expo in Xiamen, Fujian province.[Photo/Xinhua]

*Broader plan seeks to construct 40 such facilities to tackle technology bottlenecks in major industries*

China plans to set up a State-level innovation center by the year-end to boost homegrown companies' production capability in key robot components, the minister of industry and information technology, Miao Wei, said on Friday.

The move is part of China's broad plan to tackle technological bottlenecks in key industries. The aim is to build about 40 State-level innovation centers by 2025, to make the country's manufacturing industry smarter, safer and more flexible.

Miao said the center would focus on developing speed reducers, drive and control devices, as well as other key robot components that China currently needs to import from other countries.

"The center will be established by leading robotics firms and research institutes and it is designed to reduce repetitive investments by pooling best resources together," Miao said.

A source at the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology told China Daily that the center would be co-funded by companies and governments.

"But the investment size has not been decided yet," he said.

The move came shortly after China set up its first innovation center in June to advance research and development in batteries used in electric vehicles.

The center has so far attracted first-phase capital of more than 1.2 billion yuan ($179 million) from automakers and local governments. It aims to help China catch up with Japan and South Korea in battery technology by 2020.

Vice-Premier Ma Kai said on Friday that when cranking up the automation of factories, "it is important to ensure that homegrown firms master core technologies."

China is targeting an annual output of 100,000 industrial robots by 2020. Fueled by rising labor costs and a thriving labor pool, the country became the world's biggest buyer of industrial robots in 2013, data from the International Federation of Robotics shows.

Wang Bin, product director at Beijing-based robot start-up Cloud Minds, said a robot arm can be worth several million yuan and most of that cost came from foreign components such as speed reducers and servomotors.

"The State-level innovation center will lower the entry barrier for startups and inspire mass innovation in the cash-intensive robot industry," Wang said.

He Dongdong, senior vice-president at Sanyi Group Co Ltd, a leading machinery maker in China, said the government's 40-innovation-center plan values the role of enterprises in driving innovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

China's first intelligent security robot, starts work at Shenzhen airport 
(People's Daily Online) 14:09, September 22, 2016





_AnBot, China's first intelligent security robot, starts work at Shenzhen airport. (Photo/IC)_

AnBot, the first intelligent robot in China trained to carry out security checks, recently started work at the Shenzhen airport. The robot will conduct around-the-clock independent patrol in the departure hall of Terminal 3.
*

Four high-definition digital cameras help the robot to effectively uphold civil aviation security and take advantage of its mobile face recognition. Images will be passed along to behind-the-scenes security stations, where they will be analyzed. The robot is designed with four major capabilities: independent patrol, face recognition, intelligent service and emergency response.
*















http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/0922/c90000-9118480-4.html

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Shotgunner51

Robot patrol can definitely save alot of police manpower!

P.S.: I suggest we archive this interesting news to sticky thread https://defence.pk/threads/china-science-technology-news-and-discussion.249386/page-73#post-8695234

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheNoob

Oh my god, that is so F***ing cute.

I would have expected the japanese to come up with this.
But man oh man.

You guys remember the small robots from Ghosts in the Shell?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

TheNoob said:


> Oh my god, that is so *F***ing cute.*


Instead say awesome...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

Shotgunner51 said:


> Robot patrol can definitely save alot of police manpower!
> 
> P.S.: I suggest we archive this interesting news to sticky thread https://defence.pk/threads/china-science-technology-news-and-discussion.249386/page-73#post-8695234


@Shotgunner51 , @grey boy 2 

Good idea, I have archived a copy as suggested in the China Science Technology thread.

_The intelligent security robot made its debut at the Chongqing Hi-Tech Fair in April this year.
Now it's already in service. Talking about China speed, everything is fast in China.
Don't blink or you will miss it! While others talk, China do. _

--------
*China's first intelligent security robot debuts in Chongqing*
By Liang Jun (People's Daily Online) 07:27, April 26, 2016





_*
China's first intelligent security robot.(CNS Photo)*_​
China’s first robot boasting both security capabilities and intelligence skills, debuted at the 12th Chongqing Hi-Tech Fair on April 21. 

Developed by the National Defense University, AnBot represents a series of breakthroughs in key technologies including low-cost autonomous navigation and intelligent video analysis, which will play an important role in enhancing the country's anti-terrorism and anti-riot measures.

AnBot's shape is similar to that of a Russian nesting doll. The robot is 1.49 meters in height, 78 kilograms in weight and 0.8 meters in diameter. Its maximum speed is 18 kilometers per hour, and its standard patrol speed is 1 kilometer per hour. It has sensors that mimic the human brain, eyes and ears. Capable of eight hours of continuous work, AnBot is able to patrol autonomously and protect against violence or unrest. 

When people around AnBot face security threats, the robot’s control personnel can remotely deploy AnBot’s electrically charged riot control tool. Within AnBot’s patrol area, people can also call for help or press the SOS button on the robot’s body to notify police of a problem.


_*




Staff demonstrates AnBot’s functions through remote control.(CNS Photo)*_​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ekhindustani




----------



## LadyFinger

This is the attitude! Love China. 


ahojunk said:


> _The intelligent security robot made its debut at the Chongqing Hi-Tech Fair in April this year.
> Now it's already in service. Talking about China speed, everything is fast in China.
> Don't blink or you will miss it! While others talk, China do. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

_Besides in Shenzhen airport, now there are 10 robots in Zhuhai and Zhongshan ports.
These robot designs are different to that at Shenzhen or Chongqing._

========
Robot customs officers debut in south China ports
2016-10-01 23:50:41 Xinhua Web Editor: Meng Xue

_*




An intelligent robot works as customs officer at a port in Zhuhai, south China's 
Guangdong Province on October 1, 2016. [Photo: ycwb.com]*_​
Ten intelligent robots have started to work as customs officers at three ports in the cities of Zhuhai and Zhongshan, southern China's Guangdong Province on Saturday, according to the local customs office.

They are the first batch of intelligent robots, to be used by Chinese customs at the ports of Gongbei, Hengqin and Zhongshan. The robots, named Xiao Hai, have state-of-the-art perception technology and are able to listen, speak, learn, see and walk.

Based on a specialized customs database, the robots can answer questions in 28 languages and dialects, including Cantonese, Mandarin, English and Japanese.

There are some particular problems they cannot solve, and customs officials said they will link the robots to their customer service hotline in the future.

With face recognition technology, the robots can detect suspicious people and raise an alarm, according to Zhao Min, director of Gongbei customs.

_*




An intelligent robot works as customs officer at a port in Zhuhai,
south China's Guangdong Province on October 1, 2016. [Photo: ycwb.com]

*_​Edit: a copy is archived here ---> https://defence.pk/threads/china-science-technology-news-and-discussion.249386/page-74#post-8760091

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Ten robots are employed as customs officers in China*

October 3, 2016  Avinash A






Ten super robots just appointed as customs officers in China.

Coming soon a world built by robots. Artificial Intelligence and Robotics is going to conquer the world in future years. Studies already suggest that half of all jobs could be replaced by robots or artificial-intelligence programs within the next 10 to 20 years.

Interestingly China has employed ten robots as customs officers at three ports in southern Guangdong Province. The robots are the first batch of intelligent robots, being used by Chinese customs at the ports of Gongbei, Hengqin in Zhuhai city and Zhongshan.

The super robots named Xiao Hai, have most sophisticated level of technology and are able to listen, speak, learn, see and walk. Also using face recognition technology they can detect suspicious people and raise an alarm. Based on a specialised customs database, the robots can answer questions in 28 languages and dialects, including Cantonese, Mandarin, English and Japanese.

This is not the first time China is using robots for complicated human jobs. Last month China for the first time deployed a *robot to maintain security* at one of its busiest airports in Guangdong Province. Earlier a surgical robot in China’s Guangdong province successfully carried out a kidney surgery on a six-year-old boy.


http://techlog360.com/2016/10/ten-robots-employed-customs-officers-china/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

Looks like the time for overpopulation and cheap labor advantage is coming to an end fast. I do not think populist developing country regimes (except those in Sino-sphere) will be able to adapt to the changes that will be huge in the coming two decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*CHINA'S ARMY HOSTS AN AUTONOMOUS ROBOT CONTEST*

*CALLED "OVERCOMING OBSTACLE 2016"*

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Hu Yu and Qian Xiaohu

Yesterday at 10:31pm

While much attention has been paid to China's growing armed airborne drones program, the PLA is also investing in a major effort to develop a future generation of increasingly autonomous unmanned ground vehicles. "Overcoming Obstacle 2016" is a competition supported by China's military, akin to the U.S. military's DARPA Grand Challenges. The month-long contest ended on October 18th in Beijing, with several finalists in each of the five categories.





Hu Yu, Qian Xiaohu via Weibo

*Teli*
Teli, an autonomous, self-navigating vehicle system on a Toyota Land Cruiser body, was built by the Beijing Institute of Technology and is optimized for off-road travel, compared to the Google Car's urban and highways mission.

The first group, Category A, involved highly autonomous cars. The finalists included modified from civilian SUVs, alongside a tracked vehicle, "SMART 1", from the Military Institute of Transportation.





Hu Yu, Qian Xiaohu via Weibo

*SMART 1 UGV*
The SMART 1 unmanned ground vehicle, built by the Military Institute of Transport, may have its basis in earlier Chinese autonomous robot experiments that used old armored vehicles. This chassis appears to be from an airborne fighting vehicle.





Hu Yu, Qian Xiaohu via Weibo

*Desert Wolf*
Desert Wolf, using a 4x4 chassis from the QL-550, an armored recon vehicle, is another 2016 finalist for the all-terrain category.

Category B was all-terrain autonomous vehicles. The finalists included two 4x4 robots built from military recon vehicles (by the China Academy of Sciences, and the National University of Defense Technology's Desert Wolf).





China News

*Category C*
Category C, small, personal, and urban task robots, included several entries from civilian entities.

Category C involved small, tracked robots, designed for tasks like urban reconnaissance and bomb disposal. Beijing Motors and Qingdao Hi Tech Corporation were among the five finalists.





Hu Yu, Qian Xiaohu via Weibo

*Run 1*
Norinco, China's top defense manufacturer of armored vehicles and munitions, entered the Run 1 quadruped robot into the legged robot category.






Hu Yu, Qian Xiaohu via Weibo

*Iron Horse*
Team Siyuan, from Beijing Jiaotong University, provided this multi-legged robot with Klann linkage-style legs (each of its four feet is made of two pairs of interconnected legs), offering exceptional stability on rough mountainous terrain.

Category D's legged robots provided some of the most interesting Overcoming Obstacle 2016 entries. The three finalists included two "Da Gou" quadruped robots from Shandong University and NORINCO, and the Iron Horse, a 'crab walker' from Beijing Jiaotong University, which had pivot-jointed Klann linkage legs to provide greater stability and simplicity. It bears some resemblance to Chinese research on a many-legged, auto-cannon-armed design disclosed in 2014.





China News

*Sino MULE*
The "Sino MULE", developed by the 5th Department of Armored Engineering Institute, has six independently articulated wheels to roll across difficult terrain while carrying heavy loads.





Hu Yu, Qian Xiaohu via Weibo

*Robot train*
These modular robots can be attached as a convoy, and can be programmed and order on autonomous tasks, like following designated persons and vehicles,

Category E was robot cargo trucks. One finalist was a 6x6 truck from 5th Department of Armored Engineering Institute with independently articulated wheels, like similar to the MULE robot. Another 6x6 robot truck built by the Beijing Institute of Mechanical Research was seen carrying a simulated load. Sunward Equipment provided another finalist, consisting of two four-wheeled robots attached to each other, as a sort of robotic road-bound train.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Hu Yu, Qian Xiaohu via Weibo

*North Spirit*
Beijing Institute of Mechanic's North Spirit 6x6 robot is built for carrying large payloads (relative to its size) quickly over rough terrain.


The vivid display at "Overcoming Obstacle 2016" is a good reminder that China's research in military robotics continues to grow, and in a widening range of fields. Other areas to watch include bringing in advanced intelligence (another field in which China is becoming a world leader), swarming unmanned systems, and unmanned-manned pairings.

http://www.popsci.com/chinas-army-hosts-an-autonomous-robots-contest#page-2

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Automatic bakery


----------



## beijingwalker

Chinese robot firefighters

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Just One Word.. AMAZING


----------



## GeraltofRivia

They are just amazing. can image that drones would be used for firefighting soon.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Muhammad Omar said:


> Just One Word.. AMAZING



There are actually a bunch or robotic firefighters...here are just a few.


















GeraltofRivia said:


> They are just amazing. can image that drones would be used for firefighting soon.



It would need to be very large to handle the weight of water


----------



## AndrewJin

Hamartia Antidote said:


> There are actually a bunch or robotic firefighters...here are just a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would need to be very large to handle the weight of water


Americans have bought a lot of DJI industrial drones to oversee fire disasters.
It will be great to combine drones and robots, saving money and lives.
I think riot police can also use drones and robots for anti-trump revolution.











Agriculture drones can be used by american riot police!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

GeraltofRivia said:


> They are just amazing. can image that drones would be used for firefighting soon.



Instead of using a weak quadcopter I think we could leverage Flyboard type jet technology as it seems to be strong enough to carry water/or a hose to fight fires.







AndrewJin said:


> Americans have bought a lot of DJI industrial drones to oversee fire disasters.
> It will be great to combine drones and robots, saving money and lives.
> I think riot police can also use drones and robots for anti-trump revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 351216
> 
> 
> Agriculture drones can be used by american riot police!



A little quad copter is simply not strong enough to carry water or a hose. You'd have to build a really huge one. The above jet powered flyboard is just slightly bigger than a quad drone and can carry a man with no problems.


----------



## pikkuboss

A Chinese robot named 'Fatty' recently went haywire, then smashed a booth and injured a visitor at a trade fair in Shenzen, sparking fears of a robot 'invasion' , reported People's Daily, the mouthpiece of China's Communist Party. 

'Fatty' - also referred to as 'Little Chubby' - went out of control at the China Hi-Tech Fair 2016 on Thursday, smashing a glass window of an exhibition booth. The exploding glass from the trade booth injured a visitor, but not seriously. 

"This is the first time in China that a robot has injured a human being," People's Daily wrote. 

Robot goes haywire, bashing glass wall at the 18th China High-Tech Fair in S. China's Shenzhen, injuring one man.

'Fatty' is designed for educational purposes for children in the 4-12 age category. It's produced by a Beijing-based tech company and costs about $1,500, according to WhatsOnWeibo.com. 

Chinese netizens on social networking site Weibo wondered if the attack was the first salvo in a war between robots and humans, WhatsOnWeibo.com said. 

"This robot is a pioneer in his struggle against humanity," one commenter wrote. "The invasion of the robots has started", another wrote. "The Terminator is out there!" said yet another, according WhatsOnWeibo.com. 

The takeover is happening. Report says toy robot ran amok in Shenzhen, injuring a human being.

There was no cause for alarm, though, as event orgnazisers told People's Daily that human error was responsible for the mishap. The operator of the robot hit the 'forward' button instead of the 'reverse' one, causing 'Little Fatty'to head in the direction of a neighbouring exhibition booth made from glass, according to one of the fair's organizers. 

Chinese robot 'Little Chubby' has 'attacked' & injured visitor at China Hi-Tech Fair. He looks really sad about it.

Still, this isn't the first such 'attack' by a robot. 

In July, a 16-month-old boy in California got knocked down and run over by a security robot in a shopping centre in Stanford. His parents said the machine is dangerous and that they feared another child will get hurt, abc7news.com reported. 

That robot was 5 feet tall and weighed 300 pounds. 

"The robot hit my son's head and he fell down facing down on the floor and the robot did not stop and it kept moving forward," the boy's mom Tiffany Teng said. 

She added that the robot ran over his right foot, causing it to swell, but luckily the child didn't suffer any broken bones.

fatty


----------



## TheNoob

THE ROBOTS ARE TAKING OVER!


----------



## SBUS-CXK

pikkuboss said:


> A Chinese robot named 'Fatty' recently went haywire, then smashed a booth and injured a visitor at a trade fair in Shenzen, sparking fears of a robot 'invasion' , reported People's Daily, the mouthpiece of China's Communist Party.
> 
> 'Fatty' - also referred to as 'Little Chubby' - went out of control at the China Hi-Tech Fair 2016 on Thursday, smashing a glass window of an exhibition booth. The exploding glass from the trade booth injured a visitor, but not seriously.
> 
> "This is the first time in China that a robot has injured a human being," People's Daily wrote.
> 
> Robot goes haywire, bashing glass wall at the 18th China High-Tech Fair in S. China's Shenzhen, injuring one man.
> 
> 'Fatty' is designed for educational purposes for children in the 4-12 age category. It's produced by a Beijing-based tech company and costs about $1,500, according to WhatsOnWeibo.com.
> 
> Chinese netizens on social networking site Weibo wondered if the attack was the first salvo in a war between robots and humans, WhatsOnWeibo.com said.
> 
> "This robot is a pioneer in his struggle against humanity," one commenter wrote. "The invasion of the robots has started", another wrote. "The Terminator is out there!" said yet another, according WhatsOnWeibo.com.
> 
> The takeover is happening. Report says toy robot ran amok in Shenzhen, injuring a human being.
> 
> There was no cause for alarm, though, as event orgnazisers told People's Daily that human error was responsible for the mishap. The operator of the robot hit the 'forward' button instead of the 'reverse' one, causing 'Little Fatty'to head in the direction of a neighbouring exhibition booth made from glass, according to one of the fair's organizers.
> 
> Chinese robot 'Little Chubby' has 'attacked' & injured visitor at China Hi-Tech Fair. He looks really sad about it.
> 
> Still, this isn't the first such 'attack' by a robot.
> 
> In July, a 16-month-old boy in California got knocked down and run over by a security robot in a shopping centre in Stanford. His parents said the machine is dangerous and that they feared another child will get hurt, abc7news.com reported.
> 
> That robot was 5 feet tall and weighed 300 pounds.
> 
> "The robot hit my son's head and he fell down facing down on the floor and the robot did not stop and it kept moving forward," the boy's mom Tiffany Teng said.
> 
> She added that the robot ran over his right foot, causing it to swell, but luckily the child didn't suffer any broken bones.
> 
> fatty


Has no one told you that this news has been discussed for a long time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I guess still too early for inviting a robot to my parties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

no one likes to be called fatty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

Did the robot have a previous record or was it mentally ill?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## somsak

probably the incident happened after the injured person called its name.


----------



## sixth

"reported People's Daily, the mouthpiece of China's Communist Party."

in a same manner, this article is a blow-out from the mouthpiece of a bla-bla-bla special interest party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

sixth said:


> "reported People's Daily, the mouthpiece of China's Communist Party."
> 
> in a same manner, this article is a blow-out from the mouthpiece of a bla-bla-bla special interest party.


_ However, the cause seems to be human error, rather than the opening salvo in an apocalyptic robot uprising - the exhibitor controlling Xiao Pang hit the 'forward' button instead of 'reverse'._

Blow out by OP...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

Panda

Watch: Panda prison break! Cubs make adorable attempt to escape

Let's take a look at how a dozen panda cubs made a cute and relentless effort to escape from their pen at a breeding center in southwestern China's Sichuan Province. Although their attempts were repeatedly foiled by the keeper, they never gave up, as they longed for the freedom of the outside world!


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese catering robots to test waters in Japan*
(People's Daily Online) December 14, 2016






Pangolin-Robot, the largest catering robot manufacturer in China, will soon spread to Japan by cooperating with the University of Electro-Communications, Japan’s Nihon Keizai Shimbun reported.

Kunshan-based Pangolin-Robot will set up an agency in Japan for marketing and sales as early as this month. In April 2017, the company will establish a research and development center at the university. CampusCreate, an institute affiliated with the University of Electro-Communications, will provide technological assistance for the project.

*Huis Ten Bosch, a theme park in Nagasaki, Japan, is considering introducing such food service robots in the park, according to the report. The park's dining area has previously introduced greeting and cooking robots. The food service robot will be sold for 500,000 Japanese yen (about 30,000 RMB).*

Pangolin-Robot accounts for roughly 70 percent of the catering robot market share, thanks to its sales network around China. It has also signed a cooperation memorandum with Hikuchi, which specializes in model-making and the robot business.

China emphasized the development of its robotics industry in a mid-term plan to upgrade manufacturing in 2015. As China has gradually put more effort into its robotics industry, Chinese enterprises are becoming more competent and competitive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Intelligent robots offer information services in east China*
2016-12-30 15:57 | Xinhua | Editor:Xu Shanshan





A staff shows ways to talk with an intelligent robot at Jinan West Railway Station in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 29, 2016. Three intelligent robots offered information services to passengers in the railway station. (Xinhua/Zhao Xiaoming)






A passenger asks for help from an intelligent robot at Jinan West Railway Station in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 29, 2016. Three intelligent robots offered information services to passengers in the railway station. (Xinhua/Zhao Xiaoming)






Photo taken on Dec. 29, 2016 shows an intelligent robot at Jinan West Railway Station in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province. Three intelligent robots offered information services to passengers in the railway station. (Xinhua/Zhao Xiaoming)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Baidu puts a Chinese spin on family robots *
China Daily, January 7, 2017




A family robot at the World Internet Conference in Wuzhen, Zhejiang in November. [Photo/China Daily] 


Chinese internet colossus Baidu is out to make a splash with "Little Fish", a family robot that is a voice-controlled virtual valet akin to Amazon Echo or Google Home.

Baidu showed off "Little Fish", a translation of its Chinese name Xiaoyu Zaijia, on Thursday at the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas ahead of its release in China later this year.

*"I think 2017 will be the year of conversational computing,"* Baidu chief scientist Andrew Ng said while demonstrating the robot. "We see a clear path of it changing everything."

Using the human voice to interact with computers that are able to essentially learn from experience was among the hot trends at the show. Arrays of device makers added digital aide capabilities with the help of Amazon's Alexa or Google Assistant technology.

*Unlike "faceless" Amazon Alexa or Google Home devices that rely on people asking for information or controlling devices by speaking, Little Fish also features a touch-screen on top of its orb-shaped base.*

A camera on top tracks faces, and the screen swivels to keep facing a speaker.

*"Speech is the fastest way for you to communicate with a computer, but a screen is a very fast way for a machine to communicate with you,"* Ng said.

For example, it would be quicker to glance at a requested list of top restaurants from Yelp than it would be to listen to the computer read all the names and descriptions, he said.

"Little Fish" uses *Baidu's operating system DuerOS*, which is already employed by other devices in China, such as set-top TV boxes that can switch channels by voice command or figure out names of actors on screen when asked.

"It will transform how you use devices in your home. There are plenty of business models," Ng said.

Baidu partnered with hardware firm Ainemo to build the second-generation device.

*"We believe family robots will be the next big category that will be a member of everybody's home," Ainemo CEO Chenfeng Song said.*

Artificial intelligence, or AI, is getting a foothold in homes, with developers feverishly adding "skills" to Amazon Echo speakers infused with Alexa.

Google, meanwhile, is using its AI prowess in Android smartphones, messaging software, and a vase-sized Home digital assistant.

The home hubs, sometimes referred to as smart speakers, fetch content or answers from the internet, and can act as remote controls for other devices in houses.

*Chinese tech giant Huawei said at the trade show that it is adding Amazon's Alexa to its flagship smartphone for its US launch.* Lenovo announced it was launching a smart home assistant powered by Alexa, joining the growing roster of contenders in voice-activated devices.

Experts expect voice technology to quickly improve, within years perhaps even being able to recognize speakers so accurately it could be used for biometric security.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Godman

TaiShang said:


>



damn thats cute

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PïXëL

It looks like LG hub


----------



## Godman

PïXëL said:


> It looks like LG hub



I think this looks cuter, this much more human like

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Horgos: The First New City Of The New Silk Road Becomes A Hub For Robots*

Wade Shepard , 
CONTRIBUTOR
I travel to emerging markets around Asia and report on what I find. 
Opinions expressed by Forbes Contributors are their own.
JAN 9, 2017 @ 12:24 PM

In the spring of 2015 I found myself walking through the streets of Horgos, a place on the Chinese side of the China/ Kazakhstan border that has recently reemerged as the first new city of the New Silk Road. Although its history extends back to the Sui Dynasty (AD 581-618) and it was once a stop on the ancient Silk Road, the modern city of Horgos at that point wasn’t even a year old. The initial wave of construction was just getting going there, and the only thing the place really had was a struggling cross-border duty free zone, the full support of Beijing, and little else.

The big dream is for Horgos, a place that is being built up from a small village and some lavender fields, to become a major trade junction that would link together east and west, north and south along the New Silk Road — the emerging network of trade corridors, pipelines, logistics zones, and new cities stretching from East Asia to Europe. It took a couple of years to build the basic infrastructural framework of this place, but in 2017 companies are starting to notice and move in.





The road to the Kazakh border in Horgos. This is a part of the Western Europe-Western China Expressway, which goes from Lianyungang on the coast of China to St. Petersburg, Russia, and is a vital road corridor of the New Silk Road. Image: Wade Shepard.

Horgos is now being positioned to become a prime robot manufacturing and export hub. A company called Boshihao Electronics has moved a portion of their production from the high-tech empire of Shenzhen on China’s east coast all the way out to the country’s farthest western fringe.


Boshihao manufactures service robots — i.e. robots that can replace humans in professions such as cooking, nursing, banking, and education -- in addition to more standard ones that have industrial capabilities. Chinese President Xi Jinping called for a robot revolution in 2014, one year after he announced the Belt and Road initiative, which was to become the policy framework guiding China's participation along the New Silk Road. Boshihao manufacturing robots in Horgos combines both of the president’s ambitions.

The initial goal is to produce 10,000 robots per year in Horgos, which will be destined for export to Silk Road countries in Central Asia, Russia, and the Middle East. Production is to commence in May.


Why would a sophisticated Shenzhen tech company would move all the way out to the far side of Xinjiang — a place that could serve as the defacto definition of remote — to make robots?

It is Horgos’s unique geographic position that is the main draw here — the place really doesn’t have much else (if you don’t count the massive tax breaks and other government incentives to encourage companies to move here).

Horgos is a new city in the middle of nowhere — almost literally. The place sits a tick from the Eurasian Pole of Inaccessibility, the farthest point on earth from an ocean, near the fabled region which Herodotus claimed to be inhabited by creatures that had the bodies of lions and the heads and wings of eagles, where the North Wind originated from a cave. Sitting right on the border of China and Kazakhstan, Horgos is out there, but it is precisely this remote location that’s now of essence about the place: the middle of nowhere is being turned into the center of the world.


----------



## onebyone

Directly on the other side of the border from Horgos is a place called Khorgos. It has essentially the same name, and, national sovereignty aside, is basically the same place. Both sides of the border are being built up in tandem to serve the same purpose: to become a major international trade hub linking China with the CIS, the Middle East, and Europe beyond. Trains would stop here from all sides of the Eurasian theater, exchange cargo, and deliver goods to anywhere on the continent in under two weeks.

However, being a great transshipment hub wasn’t the sole ambition of Horgos/ Khorgos. Growing manufacturing and warehousing industries were also in the plans. On the Kazakh side of the border is a 5,740 hectare special economic zone that is modeled off of the Jebel Ali Free Trade Zone in Dubai, and on the Chinese side is a vast amount of space earmarked for industrial use.

Although landlocked, this region is aiming to become China’s “west coast.” The vision is to grow Horgos into an industrial counterweight to balance out the booming cities of the east. If Shanghai, Tianjin, and Guangzhou could become catalysts of commerce largely due to being major sea ports then why couldn’t the land ports of the west experience a similar, albeit more diminutive, growth pattern? As production in China continues moving ever westward, it is making less and less sense to move products thousands of kilometers overland east just to load them onto ships to ultimately go west. So cities like Horgos and Kashgar are being transitioned into major logistical hubs, ports for trains and trucks rather than ships.

The dry port on the Horgos side of the border just opened last year, which enables local manufacturers to ship their products directly to Europe by train in roughly ten days at a fraction of the cost of air. Boshihao’s robots are precisely the type of cargo that these new trans-Eurasian rail routes are meant to carry. With a cost between $700 and $150,000 each, these robots are high-value merchandise which need to be shipped fast. Beyond that, their sheer weight can make air shipping cost prohibitive.


Boshihao also claims to be building a high-tech industrial park in Horgos in an effort to attract other companies involved in electronics R&D and production to China's western borderlands.

While it’s ultimately the modern incarnation of ancient trade routes, the New Silk Road is nothing if not high-tech. This is paradoxically in keeping with the trade network’s historic theme, as it was always high-value, highly-sought, luxury items that were being shipped overland between China and Europe along the Silk Road.

_I'm the author of Ghost Cities of China. I'm currently traveling the New Silk Road doing research for a new book. Follow by RSS.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/wadeshe...k-road-becomes-a-hub-for-robots/#517b8fca6022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

onebyone said:


> I'm the author of Ghost Cities of China. I'm currently traveling the New Silk Road doing research for a new book.



****, just wasted two minutes of my life on this. what's his new book going to be? Less People in Northwest China?
A White Ghost in Remote China?


----------



## Shotgunner51

*It's started: Robot uprising begins as China turns to machines to fill in gaps in the workforce *

*China is already the world's largest market for mechanical helpers*
*The working age in the nation has continued to decline since 2012*
*Its estimated China will account for 40 per cent of the robot market by 2019*
By Sophie Williams For Mailonline
Published: 15:43 GMT, 12 January 2017 | Updated: 15:55 GMT, 12 January 2017 

China is increasingly turning to machines to fill in gaps in its workforce. The country is already the world's largest market for mechanical helpers and is set to get bigger with estimations suggesting that by 2019, China will account for 40 percent of the global industrial robot market.

In 2012, the working age population in China fell for the first time and has been declining ever since.






People watch a robotic unit of the parking system developed by Hikvision work​





A robot arm belonging to Kuka is on display at the Hannover Fair in Germany​
One example where robots are being introduced in factories is at the *Hikvision* factory in Wuzhen.

Hikvision has been testing its *robotic parking system* as it struggles to recruit a large workforce as the number of cars on Chinese roads continues to rise. Wu Yonghai, the company's head of robotics said: 'The technolody and scale of the industry is still at a very early stage.'

'This is about finding a solution to the car parking problem.'

In the factory, the robots glide under stationary cars and ferry them to empty Chinese parking bays using space more efficiently and reducing driver stress.

Most firms in the sector focus on *industrial robots* rather than *service robots*, the kind which might sweep an apartment floor or act as a companion for elderly people.

The working age population which is defined as those from 15 to 59 fell for the first time in decades in 2012 and have declined ever since.

According to the International Federation of Robots which estimates China will account for 40 per cent of the global industrial robot market by 2019. Wang Hesheng, a professor of robotics at Shanghai Jiaotong University said: 'The country is facing lots of problems, one of which is an increase in labour costs.'

'At the entire state level, China takes the robotics strategy very seriously.'






President Xi Jinping has called on the nation's robot makes
to take a larger chunk of the market​
He also said that the government is heavily investing in robotics research. While Chinese President Xi Jinping has called on the nation's robot makers to take a larger chunk of the domestic market currently dominated by foreign players.

Despite China allowing couples to have a second child, the looming labour shortage will take decades to address.

On January 9, a Chinese *humanoid robot* held conversations with members of the press in Shanghai.

The realistic AI humanoid, which was unveiled last April, also made specific facial expressions when asked various questions, including whether or not she had a boyfriend. Her inventor predicted that within a decade or so,* artificially intelligent (AI) robots* like Jia Jia would begin performing a range of menial tasks in Chinese restaurants, nursing homes, hospitals and households.






Meet Jia Jia:
The humanoid robot was created by a team of engineers from the
University of Science and Technology of China.

Workforce of tomorrow:
Her inventor believes that artificially intelligent robots like Jia Jia herald a future of cyborg labour.​

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...egins-China-turns-machine-gaps-workforce.html

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## ahojunk

*Robot Wars looks set to make a smash in China market*
2017-01-13 09:11 | Xinhua | _Editor: Gu Liping_

Amateur robot enthusiasts in China will soon have a chance to send their creations into battle, as Robot Wars, the British TV show, looks set to come to China this year.

"We are looking to Chinese partners to exchange expertise and experience and explore the possibility of bringing our content to China and Chinese content abroad -- Robot Wars is definitely on top of that list," said Ron Jones, executive chairman of Tinopolis, a Britain-based production company.

In the show, "combat" robots, created by teams of engineers, university students, school teachers and hobbyists, are sent into an arena where they must avoid fire, spikes, pits, and the House Robots to be crowned the champion.

Robot Wars has been exported to over 90 countries across Europe, Africa and Asia, according to Ron Jones.

"[It has] great potential in the China market. This is why we are keen to work with local partners, who have a much clearer understanding of the market and can advise us on cultural and regulatory issues."

"We've met quite a few potential local partners here in China over the past week, and watched many Chinese reality shows," said Arwel Rees, chief executive of Tinopolis. "Though the language is hard to penetrate, the techniques are impressive."

Tinopolis produces more than 2,500 hours of factual, entertainment, sport, drama and digital media content for broadcast television. Many productions are already available in China, including Worst Driver with SMG New Media's online video platform and Extreme Sailing on LeTV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

If this trend spreads worldwide and robots replace the human labourer in all but managerial positions in a few decades we will have massive inequality,social and civil strife,mass unemployment and unrest and possible revolution on a global scale.This is actually scary.


----------



## GS Zhou

AUSTERLITZ said:


> If this trend spreads worldwide and robots replace the human labourer in all but managerial positions in a few decades we will have massive inequality,social and civil strife,mass unemployment and unrest and possible revolution on a global scale.This is actually scary.


machine replaces human. this has been happened for hundreds of years. Instead of complaining, I think we should better be prepared for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## pzfz

AUSTERLITZ said:


> If this trend spreads worldwide and robots replace the human labourer in all but managerial positions in a few decades we will have massive inequality,social and civil strife,mass unemployment and unrest and possible revolution on a global scale.This is actually scary.



exactly why the chinese 1 child policy is pure genius. and why the euros have nothing to worry about aside from a few accounting reforms. the morons blabbering about "demographic divident" are heading towards a 'huge market' full of unemployed, illiterate, stunted, and malnutritioned zombies. same with the mullah brigade that thinks having more children is serving Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scherz

pzfz said:


> exactly why the chinese 1 child policy is pure genius. and why the euros have nothing to worry about aside from a few accounting reforms. the morons blabbering about "demographic divident" are heading towards a 'huge market' full of unemployed, illiterate, stunted, and malnutritioned zombies. same with the mullah brigade that thinks having more children is serving Islam.



If chancellor Angela Merkel witness what you are talking she will give you a hell of s smack xD


----------



## Shotgunner51

AUSTERLITZ said:


> If this trend spreads worldwide




The trend is not going worldwide. The top five markets (China, South Korea, Japan, US, Germany) of industrial robots accounts for 75% of world market in 2015, further increase from 70% in previous year. Note the world's 6th largest market is Taiwan. According the IFR forecast, China alone (not including Taiwan) will account for 40% of world total in 2019-2020.





Despite already being largest in aggregate robotics numbers, China also has a gigantic industrial base and hence yet to grow in terms of robotics density (49 robots installed per 10,000 workers by end 2015). South Korea (531) far exceed any nation in automation, followed by Singapore (398) in 2nd spot, Japan (305), Germany (301). China will have to close the gap with these smaller but advanced industrial powers.




​Concentration of robotics and automation is confined to very few regions, highest concentration in NE Asia and is expected to continue further increase.

http://www.ifr.org/fileadmin/user_u...ecutive_Summary_WR_Industrial_Robots_2016.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cybernetics

AUSTERLITZ said:


> If this trend spreads worldwide and robots replace the human labourer in all but managerial positions in a few decades we will have massive inequality,social and civil strife,mass unemployment and unrest and possible revolution on a global scale.This is actually scary.



In the foreseeable future things might seem scary because we will be entering into a new and uncertain world. On the other hand the progress of human society had been underpinned by increase in productivity. Productivity goes up, welfare of the aggregate society goes up and produces surplus allowing humans to diversify the economy and peruse their own niche. The new question would be who will own and benefit from the factors of production. In the short run I think unemployment will go up in most countries but ultimately depends on how each country reacts to this change. The transition from agrarian society to industrialization first required surplus in agriculture to avoid Malthusian collapse because of decreased input of labor in the agricultural sector. If managed right the new economy will have an explosion in innovation and creativity.

Solutions:
1. Socialism - The state owns most factors of production (automated by robots and AI) and has a social duty to provide the fruits of production to its citizens.
2. Mass entrepreneurship - In an automated economy labor is freed as a unit of production. This shift in labor would mean people would have to own or utilize their own factors of production and sell products and services. We are seeing the beginning of this in eCommerce, one can now start a successful business that have very low vertical integration. Humans become producers of ideas rather than a production input. 

We will definitely face new challenges but overall I think humanity can manage the transition.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

*First Ever Robotic Parking Garage Opens in Nanjing*
22 hrs ago






Video at http://www.msn.com/en-za/news/watch/first-ever-robotic-parking-garage-opens-in-nanjing/vp-AAlZTan

*Nanjing subway station* revealed its automated guided vehicle (AGV) robotic parking garage, which significantly reduces the time and space needed to park a car. Drivers simply need to book a space using a mobile phone application, leave their vehicle at the entrance of the garage, where a lifter delivers the car underground and a robotic roller transports the car to the parking space. Parking time is between two to three minutes and the design uses up to 40 percent less space than the average lot. The recently completed system, which is currently in its final test phase, is expected to be put into operation following the Chinese New Year.
______________________________________________________________________________________

*First ever robotic parking garage opens in China*
Wed Jan 18, 2017 2:25PM

Video at http://presstv.ir/Detail/2017/01/18/506743/China-robotic-parking-garage

A smart garage featuring what’s claimed to be the world’s first fully robotic parking has opened in China. Nanjing subway station has revealed a robotic garage that promises to make car parking way more efficient. The garage makes use of an automated guided vehicle that takes care of the whole process of valet parking. Drivers leave their vehicle at the garage’s entrance where a lift will take their cars underground and transport them to the parking spots. The pick-up time is also completely automated and is done in two to three minutes, using up to 40 percent less space than the average parking lot. The finished system is currently under trial and is expected to become operational following the Chinese New Year.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hyde

Amazing technology

Thanks for the video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Rubuts? 



AUSTERLITZ said:


> If this trend spreads worldwide and robots replace the human labourer in all but managerial positions in a few decades we will have massive inequality,social and civil strife,mass unemployment and unrest and possible revolution on a global scale.This is actually scary.



This kind of thing has been the trend throughout history. Just look at the current developed countries, they have extremely small working-age populations, yet they produce vastly more per annum than most developing countries which have 10x their population. See Britain for example which has a working age population of only 20 million or so, yet their annual GDP is higher than that of India.

Higher productivity per capita is the goal here. Industrial machinery (including robotics) is the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

GS Zhou said:


> machine replaces human. this has been happened for hundreds of years. Instead of complaining, I think we should better be prepared for it.



Exactly. 

This has been going on forever. Humans will just adapt. Some professions may disappear. 

But again, humans will not become redundant. 

Human Resources would continue to be the single biggest determinant of a nation's destiny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Robot reporter in China gets its first news article published*

*A robot journalist made its debut in a Chinese daily today with a 300 characters-long article written in just a second, scientists say.*

PTI | Beijing | Published:January 19, 2017 1:53 pm





robots will be able to act as a supplement, helping newspapers and related media, as well as editors and reporters. (Picture used for representation, Source: Reuters)

A robot journalist made its debut in a Chinese daily today with a 300 characters-long article written in just a second, scientists say. The article, published in the Guangzhou-based Southern Metropolis Daily, focused on the Spring Festival travel rush.

Its author, Xiao Nan, took only a second to finish writing the piece and is able to write both short stories and longer reports, according to Wan Xiaojun, a professor at Peking University who leads the team studying and developing such robots.

“When compared with the staff reporters, Xiao Nan has a stronger data analysis capacity and is quicker at writing stories,” he said. “But it does not mean intelligent robots will soon be able to completely replace reporters,” Xiaojun was quoted as saying by ‘China Daily’.

*Such experiments were creating unease among the staff of the state-run media outlets as they might lose their jobs in the long run*.

At present, robots are unable to conduct face-to-face interviews, cannot respond intuitively with follow-up questions and do not have the ability to select the news angle from an interview or conversation, Xiaojun said.

“But robots will be able to act as a supplement, helping newspapers and related media, as well as editors and reporters,” he said.

http://indianexpress.com/article/te...ets-its-first-news-article-published-4481510/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Robot reporter in China gets its first news article published*
> 
> *A robot journalist made its debut in a Chinese daily today with a 300 characters-long article written in just a second, scientists say.*
> 
> PTI | Beijing | Published:January 19, 2017 1:53 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robots will be able to act as a supplement, helping newspapers and related media, as well as editors and reporters. (Picture used for representation, Source: Reuters)
> 
> A robot journalist made its debut in a Chinese daily today with a 300 characters-long article written in just a second, scientists say. The article, published in the Guangzhou-based Southern Metropolis Daily, focused on the Spring Festival travel rush.
> 
> Its author, Xiao Nan, took only a second to finish writing the piece and is able to write both short stories and longer reports, according to Wan Xiaojun, a professor at Peking University who leads the team studying and developing such robots.
> 
> “When compared with the staff reporters, Xiao Nan has a stronger data analysis capacity and is quicker at writing stories,” he said. “But it does not mean intelligent robots will soon be able to completely replace reporters,” Xiaojun was quoted as saying by ‘China Daily’.
> 
> *Such experiments were creating unease among the staff of the state-run media outlets as they might lose their jobs in the long run*.
> 
> At present, robots are unable to conduct face-to-face interviews, cannot respond intuitively with follow-up questions and do not have the ability to select the news angle from an interview or conversation, Xiaojun said.
> 
> “But robots will be able to act as a supplement, helping newspapers and related media, as well as editors and reporters,” he said.
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/te...ets-its-first-news-article-published-4481510/



Trump definitely needs one for his Twitter feeds. This way he would not make "unpresidented" mistakes and gaffes, and, in fact, look smarter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Terminator will be created by advance Chinese and not American as predicted.


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> *First Ever Robotic Parking Garage Opens in Nanjing*
> 22 hrs ago
> 
> View attachment 369875
> 
> 
> Video at http://www.msn.com/en-za/news/watch/first-ever-robotic-parking-garage-opens-in-nanjing/vp-AAlZTan
> 
> *Nanjing subway station* revealed its automated guided vehicle (AGV) robotic parking garage, which significantly reduces the time and space needed to park a car. Drivers simply need to book a space using a mobile phone application, leave their vehicle at the entrance of the garage, where a lifter delivers the car underground and a robotic roller transports the car to the parking space. Parking time is between two to three minutes and the design uses up to 40 percent less space than the average lot. The recently completed system, which is currently in its final test phase, is expected to be put into operation following the Chinese New Year.
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *First ever robotic parking garage opens in China*
> Wed Jan 18, 2017 2:25PM
> 
> Video at http://presstv.ir/Detail/2017/01/18/506743/China-robotic-parking-garage
> 
> A smart garage featuring what’s claimed to be the world’s first fully robotic parking has opened in China. Nanjing subway station has revealed a robotic garage that promises to make car parking way more efficient. The garage makes use of an automated guided vehicle that takes care of the whole process of valet parking. Drivers leave their vehicle at the garage’s entrance where a lift will take their cars underground and transport them to the parking spots. The pick-up time is also completely automated and is done in two to three minutes, using up to 40 percent less space than the average parking lot. The finished system is currently under trial and is expected to become operational following the Chinese New Year.
> 
> View attachment 369879
> View attachment 369877


Awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China-made mobile robot to begin mass production*
China Daily, January 21, 2017




Loomo, the first consumer robot produced by Segway, is on display during a press conference held in January 19, 2017 in Beijing. [Liu Zheng/chinadaily.com.cn]

A China-made mobile robot is set to begin mass production for consumers later this year.

Ninebot (Beijing) Tech Co Ltd, backed by Smartphone maker Xiaomi, unveiled its self-balancing two-wheeled robot on Thursday in Beijing.

Named "Loomo", the robot was transformed from the Ninebot Mini series scooter, which was first launched in October 2015, months after the company made an announcement to acquire the 12-year-old US-based balancing-scooter pioneer Segway Inc, and became one of the largest patent holders in the industry.

The acquisition followed an $80 million investment in Ninebot by Xiaomi, Sequoia Capital and other investors.




Loomo, Segway's self-balancing two-wheeled robot, presents as a parking pilot assistant for a BMW car at the CES 2017 in Las Vegas. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]




Pu Li (left) , vice president of Ninebot Inc, and Sarah Zhang, senior director and head of Robotics Business Operations of Ninebot, speak to media during a press conference held in January 19, 2017 in Beijing. [Liu Zheng/chinadaily.com.cn]



Sarah Zhang, senior director and head of Robotics Business Operations of Ninebot, told China Daily that the company is looking forward to working with more auto manufacturers to implement the service for drivers and also is willing to create customized service for high-end parking lots, similar to the charging piles that set up for Tesla drivers.

Pu Li, vice president of Ninebot Inc, mentioned that Ninebot provides an open platform and has unveiled a software developer kit (SDK) for developers to write their own applications for the new robot.

According to the company, the developers' project started in 2016 and has received thousands of applications from around the world for applying the authorization of development for Segway Robots.

Short-listed candidates chosen by the company will be qualified to purchase the developer version of the robot and receive technology support from Ninebot.

Pu noted that currently 70 percent of the registrations that come from developers, who are aiming to implement robot services, focus on industries such as general public services, medical care for elders, remote collaboration, games and entertainment, education and R&D on artificial intelligence.

"Speaking of business models, we want to accomplish a win-win beneficial success with third-party developers through application R&D and business cooperation," according to a written statement of the Ninebot Inc.

From February 10 to 12, the company will be a robotic platform sponsor of a healthcare robotics hackathon in Singapore.

The event will be hosted by MIT Hacking Medicine, originally a Massachusetts Institute of Technology student-run group that brings together innovative thinkers to solve healthcare's most pervasive problems.

Segway Robot will provide 5 Alpha robots for the teams who participate to the event.

Zhuang Yongjun, chief technology officer at Qihan Technology Co Ltd, a Shenzhen-based company focused on robotics innovation, artificial intelligence and video analysis technologies, said: "Medical assistant robots, elderly-care robots and education assistant robots will be some of the core segment markets in the future."





The original prototype of the robot was debuted at the international Consumer Electronics Show (CES) early last year in Las Vegas.

The core business of the startup has then expanded to two main categories: Segway PT (Personal Transportation) and Segway Robotics.

An artificial intelligence system was installed in the robot to establish look, listening and speaking skills by Intel's computing unit and a variety of sensors, such as RealSense depth perception sensor and microphone array sensor.

On the hardware side, Segway Robot provides a hardware extension bay that connects to additional accessories.

During this year's CES, the company collaborated with BMW to deploy a customized parking assistant service for the latter's vehicles.

According to Xinhua News Agency, China's service robotics has been leading the world in firefighting, disaster relief, health care and catering.

In April last year, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology unveiled an ambitious plan to sell more than 30 billion yuan ($4.6 billion) worth of domestic service robots by 2020, to meet the demand from healthcare, education, entertainment, medical and defense industries.

Latest statistics from the International Federation of Robotics show that an estimated 94,800 professional service robots will be installed between 2013 and 2018 across the world, with total sales of $17.1 billion. Medical and military robots accounted for 55 percent of the total sales.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

*The Rise of China’s Medical Robotics Sector*
by Siao Tin Soh
 Health & Medicine December 22, 2016







*An emerging need*

China’s once abundant labor force has contributed to the country’s astonishing economic success in recent decades. But in the _coming_ decades, the percentage of retirees relative to workers is likely to increase substantially. According the People’s Daily, by 2050 China’s senior citizen population (over 60s) will grow to more than 30% of the total population, up from about 12% today. To meet the growing healthcare needs of the increasingly aging population, a number of medical robotics firms in China were recently founded and are starting to bring their products to the market.

According to a report by GCiS in 2016, the Chinese medical robots market is valued at RMB 791million, up 34.4% from 2015. By 2021, the medical robot sector is projected to grow to at least RMB 2.2billion. From surgical to rehabilitation and homecare, robots look set to transform parts of the nation’s healthcare industry. Robots will reshape secondary care, tertiary care, even primary, home and community care. Already, surgical robots are assisting the nation’s surgeons in some high-end hospitals, and accomplishing _more_ precise, _less_ invasive procedures. And the sales of rehabilitation robots have boomed as hospitals improve their rehabilitation units (in keeping with government policy). But the medical robots industry in China is still emerging, with many domestic players still in the product development and clinical testing stage.




*Distinct applications*

Medical robots are used by Chinese hospitals and healthcare providers in a variety of specialized fields such as surgery, rehabilitation and drug delivery.

_*Surgery:*_ In operating theaters, robotic systems are used in both soft and hard tissue surgeries. These robots, while not yet autonomous, greatly enhance the capabilities of surgeons, allowing the surgery to be done with greater precision, using smaller incisions resulting in less blood loss and quicker healing time. They also enable remote surgeries.

_*Rehabilitation:*_ Rehabilitation robots assist in therapeutic training and assessing the sensorimotor performance of the patient. Therapy based robots are used to increase the efficacy of the therapist’s work given that exact measurements are now possible through sensor technology. This will allow the therapist to better gauge the improvements or decline of a patient’s progress, saving time in the process.

_*Drug delivery:*_ In terms of drug delivery, IV robots are used to automatically prepare IV syringes and bags, minimizing pharmacy errors. IV robots can also help reduce employee exposure to hazardous materials (e.g. chemotherapy) and enhance safety.

Overall, applications of medical robots across all 3 areas are on the rise. Specifically, rehabilitation is likely to experience significant growth over the next 5 years. This is due to both social and policy driven factors; emphasis on building physical therapy units in China’s community hospitals; and expanding medical insurance to cover rehabilitative care, etc. On the other hand, for surgical robots, demand is likely to come mainly from the niche group of wealthier Chinese patients who can afford the pricey procedures. This is because robotic surgery is not only costly, but is not covered by insurance. Even though the launch of domestic versions of surgical robots could bring down the price somewhat, it is still unlikely that the use of surgical robots will become widespread in the next 3-5 years.

*Up and Coming Chinese Firms*

According to GCiS’ research, there are fewer than 20 active manufacturers of medical robots in China currently. But there are, at minimum, half a dozen emerging companies still at the product development or clinical testing stage, and many with a clinically tested products pending China’s Food and Drug Administration’s (CFDA) approval. I have identified 5 of these firms that deserve particular attention:

*Chongqing Jinshan Science and Technology (*金山科技(集团)有限公司*)* is a private Chinese company founded in 1998, with manufacturing capabilities in a range of gastrointestinal medical devices. Based in Chongqing, the company is traditionally a manufacturer of capsule endoscopes. Capsule endoscopes are pill sized cameras that records images of the digestive tract, particularly in hard to reach areas like the small intestines. In 2004, Chongqing Jinshan launched its first capsule endoscope product and, later in 2008, the capsule received US FDA approval and the CE mark.

n recent years, the company has started various R&D projects, developing medical robots including the OMOM minimally invasive surgical robot system which will go into clinical testing stage soon. They have also made the OMOM capsule robot, which is an enhanced version of the previous capsule endoscope. Unlike its previous model, this new capsule robot is said to have the potential to achieve active propulsion. This would mean that doctors can now control the motion and direction of the capsule, to enable better views of the affected areas and greatly improve diagnostic capabilities. Apart from motion control, the capsule will also come with silicon micro pumps (for drug delivery and simple biopsy) technology. These new functions will be built on existing capabilities like MEMS, and imported technologies like IBM’s DB2 database server.

_*Beijing Tinavi *_*(*北京天智航医疗科技股份有限公司*)* is a company listed on China’s National Equities Exchange Quotation (NEEQ). Backed by China’s Ministry of Science, the Beijing Government and the Chinese Academy of Science, Tinavi is a manufacturer of robotic guided systems designed for orthopedic surgeries. In 2010, it was the first Chinese company to be awarded the CFDA permit to manufacture its first generation orthopedic robot. Tinavi’s orthopedic robots have been installed in more than 10 Chinese hospitals, and have completed around 2000 surgeries since 2010. Tinavi’s GD-2000 model is now selling at RMB 5.4 Mn. According to GCiS, the company is growing at a rate of 150%. Its newest medical robot, Phecda (designed for minimally invasive spinal surgeries) is still pending CFDA’s approval in 2016.




_*Beijing Bohuiweikang Technology*_ (北京柏惠维康科技有限公司) was founded in August 2010 by Professor Liu Da to commercialize the Remebot system. Remebot is a stereotactic neurosurgery robot system comprising of a six axis robotic arms, and a CT/MRI compatible visual imaging system which will enable surgeons to perform more accurate and less invasive neurosurgical procedures. Remebot was developed by Professor Wang Tianmiao and his team at Beihang University in 1998. Even though Remebot completed its clinical testing and the first telesurgery in early 2000s, the technology did not reach the commercialization stage earlier due to a lack of funding and disputed IP issues. In 2015, CFDA received its application for a manufacturing permit to allow the company to manufacture and issue the 6th generation Remebot system, which is estimated to be completed by end 2016 or early 2017.

*Midea-Yaskawa (*广东美的安川服务机器人有限公司*)*, is a joint venture company by Midea (one of China’s leading appliance companies) and Yaskawa (Japanese industrial robot company). In August 2015, these two companies announced that they will be setting up a joint venture in China to produce a range of nursing care and rehabilitation robots for the domestic market. In March 2016, this joint venture was officially set up in Guangdong Shunde. This JV will oversee the product development, manufacturing and sales of Midea/Yaskawa’s robots in China. In the initial stages, it is likely that this company will front the sale of Yaskawa’s existing product lines like the LR2 Lower Limb Physical Therapy robot launched by Yaskawa earlier in 2014. Other possible products could also include Yaskawa’s Rewalk exoskeleton suit and ankle walking assistive device. Depending on the approval of China’s FDA, some reports estimate that these products might be available sometime in 2017.




With Midea’s strong distribution and sales networks in China, it would not be surprising to see such rehabilitation robots in the consumer markets soon. Midea’s move into the rehabilitation robots industry may signal the impending growth in homecare robots, like robotic prosthesis and home telepresence robots for the growing elderly population.

*Shenzhen Sanggu (*深圳市桑谷医疗机器人有限公司*)* is a subsidiary of the Chinese company Silver Star Group. Founded in 2003, Sanggu develops and supplies intravenous infusion monitoring systems and intravenous robots. Its IV robots were launched in China in mid 2016 and, within just 6 months, around 50 units were sold. Sanggu’s IV robots are used by pharmacy nurses in the preparation of medication meant for intravenous infusion, including the medication for oncology and chemotherapy. With such IV robots, medical staff no longer have to be exposed to the dangerous concoction of chemotherapy medications. They can now operate this IV robot system remotely and work outcomes can be completed with better efficiency and less wastage. The company is now rapidly ramping up its plant capacity to deal with the growing demand.

Read the full article at http://robohub.org/the-rise-of-chinas-medical-robotics-sector/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Chinese Factory Replaces 90% Of Human Workers With Robots, Sees 250% Production Increase*
News · Sci & Tech By Brianna Acuesta
Posted on January 20, 2017

What does it mean for human workers?





Image Credit: China Daily

One of China’s first unmanned factories in the city of Dongguan recently replaced 590 of its workers with robots and the results were astounding. While the factory used to be run by 650 employees, only 60 of those people still work at the factory and their primary job is to make sure the machines are running properly, not working on manufacturing.

The Changying Precision Technology Company focuses on the production of mobile phones and uses automated production lines. The robotic arms produce certain parts of the mobile phones at each station and the factory even makes use of autonomous transport trucks.

Though 60 is a shocking amount of people to be running and monitoring a whole factory, the trial for the robots is going so well that the general manager, Luo Weiqiang, said that the number of human employees may even drop to 20 someday.

Since the shift to robots, pieces per person per month has risen from 8,000 to 21,000—a whopping 250% increase. While some may argue that quality of the product will decrease with the use of robots, this doesn’t appear to be the case either. The number of product defects has decreased from 25% to just 5%.





Credit: Imaginechina/Corbis

This company isn’t the only one to make the change from humans to robots, especially not in China where the Made In China 2025 initiative aims to apply technological advances to production, which includes using robotics. 

It’s unclear what this shift means for factory workers in the nation, but it’s not looking positive for those demanding fair working conditions and wages. The change to robotics comes at a time when the climate around factory workers is becoming volatile, even inciting strikes in several different areas. While quality and production are great for those purchasing the products, humans need jobs and they deserve to work in a humane environment. As more robots take the place of human factory workers, one can only hope that those workers turn to a more stable job where they can’t be replaced and they aren’t mistreated.

http://www.trueactivist.com/chinese...ers-with-robots-sees-250-production-increase/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TruthHurtz

Humans are obsolete, we should just submit to our new robo-masters and become slaves for their entertainment.


----------



## Huan

TruthHurtz said:


> Humans are obsolete, we should just submit to our new robo-masters and become slaves for their entertainment.


Let's make all of us human beings play online games/watch movies the whole day while the robots are working.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

Huan said:


> Let's make all of us human beings play online games/watch movies the whole day while the robots are working.



No I want to live out my weird fantasies as a slave for an android Anime character.


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.manmonthly.com.au/features/dawn-new-industrial-era-smart-factory/
*The dawn of the new industrial era with the smart factory*
January 30, 2017Features





Over the past few decades, the manufacturing industry has undergone numerous major upheavals.

Right now, we are witnessing the dawning of the next era with Industry 4.0, boosted in Asia by China’s recently announced China 2020 vision, in which they outlined plans to adopt new technologies and industries, marking a shift away from traditional manufacturing, writes Brian S. Brickhouse, President, Electrical Sector – Asia-Pacific Region, Eaton.

According to Eaton research on the machinery OEM segment, the global market for industrial automation is expected to grow at 5.5 per cent CAGR to reach US$210 billion by 2017.

This phenomenon is fast gaining traction, and it would be foolish not to carefully observe its development and re-assess existing strategies to fully capitalise on this new phase of manufacturing.

*The importance of Industry 4.0*

The way we do business has transformed. Disruptive business models and technology now have the power to make or break a company. In a way, constant change is now forcing businesses to “disrupt or be disrupted”.

Like what the smartphone did to Nokia, and what Uber is doing to the taxi industry, Industry 4.0 can similarly render obsolete the company that doesn’t innovate and keep pace. Industry 4.0 looks set to completely revolutionise the manufacturing industry through digitisation and automation.

Global consulting firm McKinsey & Company identified four drivers of this revolution: a rise in data volumes and connectivity, the emergence of analytics and business-intelligence capabilities, new forms of human-machine interaction such as touch interfaces, and improvements in transferring digital information to the physical world through technology like 3D printing and information modelling.

Big data and analytics can significantly increase productivity and quality in manufacturing, while the digitisation of the physical world can drive collaboration and interoperability.

Automation not only increases efficiency, but also serves to reduce the risk of human error and eliminate mundane tasks, ultimately driving the up-skilling of the manufacturing workforce.

In the past, elements in the industrial value chain such as design, planning and engineering were each implemented separately.

In the age of Industry 4.0, new technology is bringing these elements together to work more seamlessly than ever.

*Big data in manufacturing*

The hype behind the Internet of Things (IoT) is massive, and for good reason. IoT gives a digital voice to machines, enabling them to communicate with each other about their position, condition, temperature, etc.

By leveraging these systems and optimising data flow between elements, companies can increase productivity, make operations transparent and minimise risk by making dynamic environments more predictable.

Digitising manufacturing processes through IoT technology gives us access to information and data about our operations that we never before had.

From this data, we can mine meaningful insights about our processes, identify issues such degradation or component wear, and gain greater transparency.

By bridging the gaps between our physical world and the digital one, we can engage and interact with our manufacturing operations more seamlessly and intuitively.

The data can be translated to optimise factory processes and eliminate any areas of wastage or inefficiency, ultimately resulting in tangible businesses benefits. Energy efficiency in the smart factory

For instance, energy efficiency is one of machine owners’ greatest challenges today, given rising energy bills and increasingly stringent regulatory requirements.

Solutions that enable our customers to save energy, both in their machines as well as in their manufacturing facilities, will take center stage.

Energy efficiency can be achieved through energy measurement in manufacturing, which can help in identifying areas where energy could be saved.

Technology such as Eaton’s Lean Power solution can deliver data in real time from the controller to the actuator/sensor, making all data related to electricity and energy consumption available to the entire machine and individual actuators.

This information can be used on plants and machinery to optimise energy consumption, carry out preventative diagnostics and optimize processes.

New challenges of the smart factory In the smart factory of today, many processes in manufacturing have been automated to reduce the level of human participation, and thereby error.

Future machines will be smarter, so we need to have more intelligent devices within these machines, making decisions on their own.

One of Eaton’s top three solutions in the manufacturing segment, the SmartWire devices, enables businesses to adapt.

*The factory of today*

With the cost of labor rising in China today, manufacturers are seeking for more efficient way to improve their productivity and efficiency.

Revolutionary products like Eaton’s SmartWire-DT can cut wiring efforts by 70 per cent to achieve greater transparency and minimise downtime and manpower.

This solution was adopted by in China Zoomlion, one of the largest manufacturers of construction solutions. Smart devices are the key to powering a Smart Factory.

This is especially relevant in Asian markets, which focus on high-end machinery OEM customers with complex machinery.

To fully reap the benefits of automation in manufacturing, the industry must use smart technology and equipment strategically to reduce the complications arising from the implementation of such complex machinery, and the issues associated with these new systems.

New energy companies such as solar and wind power providers, which are gaining traction fast in energy-hungry China, rely on such high-end machinery.

A device like Eaton’s solar inverter solution can reduce the maintenance cost associated with such equipment.

By improving the overall reliability and efficiency of these machines, smart devices have positioned themselves as an integral part of the manufacturing industry’s evolution.

Harnessing the potential of Industry 4.0 So what are the next steps for manufacturers to take?

First and foremost, it is to advocate a digital mindset shift in the organisation. Industry 4.0 is not a particular technology, or system, but rather an approach to doing business.

The next is to fully integrate automation into business strategies in order to realise its maximum potential.

Automation cannot merely be an afterthought, but must be recognised as a legitimate business model that will help your organisation stay relevant with the advent of Industry 4.0.

Lastly, acknowledge the importance of acquiring talent in this field, who can be the ambassadors of Industry 4.0 and lead the charge within the organisation.

Empowering employees with smart infrastructure and access to data will drive them embrace an enduring culture of productivity and innovation.

In taking a proactive stance to the evolution of the manufacturing industry, manufacturers can lead rather than follow the Industry 4.0 phenomenon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese AI robot stumps human competitor on quiz show*

(People's Daily Online) February 07, 2017




1

_[File photo]_

A Chinese AI robot has emerged the victor in a popular quiz show, in which contestants’ knowledge of a wide range of fields is put to the test.

The robot, Wangzai, comes in an appealing package, which offers simulated facial expressions and a wide scope of knowledge. Wangzai was designed by China’s search engine giant Sogou, and defeated a Harvard graduate in Yi Zhan Dao Di, "Who’s Still Standing?" The robot demonstrated its quasi-human intelligence, including its ability to comprehend and respond to questions both swiftly and accurately.

*Using Sogou’s powerful search engine, Wangzai can retrieve information and conduct independent analysis. Its deduction capability allows it to find the right answer within milliseconds, media reported.*

This is not the first time that Chinese AI robots have bested their human counterparts. In January, Xiaodu, Baidu’s AI robot, defeated human competitors in a series of complex trials involving facial and voice recognition.

Chinese tech companies have shifted their focus to AI in recent years, becoming a leading power in the field. According to a report released by the World Internet Conference in 2016, AI has attracted $2.6 billion of investment in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Huan said:


> Let's make all of us human beings play online games/watch movies the whole day while the robots are working.


Awesome! Now we can play dota 2, with way more people!

but there should be an alternate source of income for , the labor that just lost their jobs. May be they can join services sector , I hear that's the next best thing in chinese economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://nextshark.com/kunshun-factory-robots-replace-humans/
*Chinese Factory Replaces 90% Of Its Workers With Robots, Productivity Increases 250%*

ByCarl Samson
Posted onFebruary 6, 2017







*A factory in Dongguan, China, does not regret laying off almost all of its people in favor of artificial intelligence.*

Changying Precision Technology Company replaced 590 human workers, or 90% of its workforce, with robots. What used to be manned by 650 people is now run by a dismal 60, primarily tasked to oversee that the machines perform in optimum conditions.

Following the move, the company, which focuses on mobile phone production, saw pieces per person per month skyrocket from 8,000 to 21,000, Monetary Watch said. That’s a productivity increase of 250%. There’s also the added fact that the robots were still on trial.

Interestingly, defects were also down from 25% to 5%, suggesting that artificial intelligence is less prone to committing errors.

Impressed by the robots’ performance, General Manager Luo Weiqiang predicted that their human employees could be trimmed further to 20.

News on robots taking jobs in China isn’t entirely new. Last year, iPhone maker Foxconn fired 60,000 employees to make way for AI. In total, some 600 companies in Kunshan — the heart of China’s electronics industry — alone expressed plans to eliminate thousands of human workers to conserve labor costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jugger

I predict that if this trend continues then we will all be more or less jobless in the next few decades.
But then again we will have much time to pursue creative activities as state will provide for our existence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Jugger said:


> I predict that if this trend continues then we will all be more or less jobless in the next few decades.
> But then again we will have much time to pursue creative activities as state will provide for our existence.


During every transition of technological revolution, old jobs are gone, new jobs will be created!
The critical issue is getting fully prepared for it and for the incoming surge of new jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

long_ said:


> http://nextshark.com/kunshun-factory-robots-replace-humans/
> *Chinese Factory Replaces 90% Of Its Workers With Robots, Productivity Increases 250%*
> 
> ByCarl Samson
> Posted onFebruary 6, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A factory in Dongguan, China, does not regret laying off almost all of its people in favor of artificial intelligence.*
> 
> Changying Precision Technology Company replaced 590 human workers, or 90% of its workforce, with robots. What used to be manned by 650 people is now run by a dismal 60, primarily tasked to oversee that the machines perform in optimum conditions.
> 
> Following the move, the company, which focuses on mobile phone production, saw pieces per person per month skyrocket from 8,000 to 21,000, Monetary Watch said. That’s a productivity increase of 250%. There’s also the added fact that the robots were still on trial.
> 
> Interestingly, defects were also down from 25% to 5%, suggesting that artificial intelligence is less prone to committing errors.
> 
> Impressed by the robots’ performance, General Manager Luo Weiqiang predicted that their human employees could be trimmed further to 20.
> 
> News on robots taking jobs in China isn’t entirely new. Last year, iPhone maker Foxconn fired 60,000 employees to make way for AI. In total, some 600 companies in Kunshan — the heart of China’s electronics industry — alone expressed plans to eliminate thousands of human workers to conserve labor costs.



Good development. This is all part of industrialization.


----------



## TaiShang

*China's medical robots take on foreign rivals*
(China Daily) 08:25, February 13, 2017





_A doctor uses Phecda, a surgical robot developed by Tinavi, to do orthopedic surgery in Beijing Jishuitan Hospital in 2016. PROVIDED TO CHINADAILY_

*Domestic entries are competing on precision, price*

Surgeon Tian Wei came across one of the most challenging orthopedic surgeries in his 30-year career in 2015. A 43-year-old patient had complained of progressive numbness in the limbs on his right side for 14 months, caused by a deformity in his upper cervical vertebrae.

The patient was in dire need of surgery to implant a screw to help support his neck bone, but the operation was risky. Any minor mistake could lead to paralysis or a life-threatening hemorrhage. Many hospitals were unwilling to treat him.

But Tian, who also is president of Beijing Jishuitan Hospital, decided to do the surgery — with a little help from another "surgeon".

The operation was completed in an hour with help from Phecda, a surgery robot with a 3-D high-definition visual system that can "see" the internal orthopedic structure and a "hand" that can guide medical tools to the proper location within 0.8 millimeters.

*Developed by Beijing Tinavi Medical Technology Co with the help of Jishuitan Hospital, Phecda is part of the broad effort by Chinese companies to outcompete foreign rivals just as the country's use of medical robots is set to take off, thanks in part to an aging population.*

Medical robots are highlighted in the country's *Made in China 2025 strategy*, which was designed to promote high-end manufacturing.

"That was the world's first robot-assisted surgery on upper cervical vertebrae," Tian said, describing the 2015 clinical trial. *"Phecda is more precise than foreign products and its cost is lower."*

Phecda, which is the third-generation surgery robot developed by* Tinavi, is ready to be commercialized this year after obtaining approval from the China Food and Drug Administration in July.*

Chinese medical robot-makers like* Tinavi are working hard to outshine foreign companies in both price and quality as they benefit from ample demand, strong policy support and manufacturing prowess*, company executives and experts said.

By 2050, more than 400 million Chinese will be over 60 years old, accounting for more than 30 percent of the population, up from about 11 percent now, official data show.

"The growing number of senior citizens will offer a sizable quantity of clinical cases, and enterprises can leverage a huge database to accelerate research and development," said Zhang Songgen, chairman of Tinavi.

*In April, China unveiled its plan to sell more than 30 billion yuan ($4.4 billion) worth of domestic service robots by 2020.* Medical robots are an important part of the ambitious goal, Zhang said.






_A patient walks with the help of a rehabilitation robot in a hospitalin Xiangyang, Hubei province, in 2016. YANG DONG / FOR CHINA DAILY_

In 2016, China's medical robotics market was valued at 791 million yuan, up 34.4 percent from 2015, according to a report by the Beijing-based research company GCiS.

"From surgery, rehabilitation, drug delivery to home care, robots are set to transform China's healthcare industry, " GCiS predicted.

In addition to Tinavi, whose robots have completed around 2,000 surgeries since 2010, there are many new players.

*One of them is Chongqing Jinshan Science and Technology. The company started as a maker of capsule endoscopes, or pill-sized cameras that record images of the digestive tract. Its products, approved by US medical authorities in 2008, are available in over 60 countries.*

Jinshan has become partners with the well-regarded Harbin Institute of Technology on the country's first minimally invasive surgical robot for thoracic and celiac diseases. It is scheduled to go into clinical testing soon.

* "China's medical robot sector is still in its infancy. But homegrown enterprises and universities are more united than ever in the R&D of core technologies. They are narrowing the gap with foreign leaders such as US company Intuitive Surgical's da Vinci surgery robot,"* said Guo Xuan, deputy director of Beijing-based Yizhuang Smart Robotics Industry Research Institute. Strong policy support has helped, Guo said.

Yu Shaoyu, a government official in charge of attracting high-tech enterprises to Wuxi, Jiangsu province, said, "We have set up an industry fund to encourage medical robot- makers, and will offer them a slate of preferential policies, including rent rebates and help in intellectual property applications."

Public hospitals are also encouraged to play an active part. *China PLA Navy General Hospital has developed the neurosurgical robot Remebot through a partnership with Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics.*

"It is very important to win support from hospitals because they are the buyers of most medical robots and know exactly what is needed," said Luo Jun, CEO of the International Robotics and Intelligent Equipment Industry Alliance.

The field is so promising that Midea Group, a major Chinese home appliances maker, also has joined in. It set up a joint venture in 2015 with Yaskawa Electric Corp, a Japanese robot maker, to develop nursing care and rehabilitation robots.

***
_
In medical robotics, Japan is the present gold standard. No wonder another Confucius-sphere peer, China, catches up fast. _

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China's medical robots take on foreign rivals*
> (China Daily) 08:25, February 13, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A doctor uses Phecda, a surgical robot developed by Tinavi, to do orthopedic surgery in Beijing Jishuitan Hospital in 2016. PROVIDED TO CHINADAILY_
> 
> *Domestic entries are competing on precision, price*
> 
> Surgeon Tian Wei came across one of the most challenging orthopedic surgeries in his 30-year career in 2015. A 43-year-old patient had complained of progressive numbness in the limbs on his right side for 14 months, caused by a deformity in his upper cervical vertebrae.
> 
> The patient was in dire need of surgery to implant a screw to help support his neck bone, but the operation was risky. Any minor mistake could lead to paralysis or a life-threatening hemorrhage. Many hospitals were unwilling to treat him.
> 
> But Tian, who also is president of Beijing Jishuitan Hospital, decided to do the surgery — with a little help from another "surgeon".
> 
> The operation was completed in an hour with help from Phecda, a surgery robot with a 3-D high-definition visual system that can "see" the internal orthopedic structure and a "hand" that can guide medical tools to the proper location within 0.8 millimeters.
> 
> *Developed by Beijing Tinavi Medical Technology Co with the help of Jishuitan Hospital, Phecda is part of the broad effort by Chinese companies to outcompete foreign rivals just as the country's use of medical robots is set to take off, thanks in part to an aging population.*
> 
> Medical robots are highlighted in the country's *Made in China 2025 strategy*, which was designed to promote high-end manufacturing.
> 
> "That was the world's first robot-assisted surgery on upper cervical vertebrae," Tian said, describing the 2015 clinical trial. *"Phecda is more precise than foreign products and its cost is lower."*
> 
> Phecda, which is the third-generation surgery robot developed by* Tinavi, is ready to be commercialized this year after obtaining approval from the China Food and Drug Administration in July.*
> 
> Chinese medical robot-makers like* Tinavi are working hard to outshine foreign companies in both price and quality as they benefit from ample demand, strong policy support and manufacturing prowess*, company executives and experts said.
> 
> By 2050, more than 400 million Chinese will be over 60 years old, accounting for more than 30 percent of the population, up from about 11 percent now, official data show.
> 
> "The growing number of senior citizens will offer a sizable quantity of clinical cases, and enterprises can leverage a huge database to accelerate research and development," said Zhang Songgen, chairman of Tinavi.
> 
> *In April, China unveiled its plan to sell more than 30 billion yuan ($4.4 billion) worth of domestic service robots by 2020.* Medical robots are an important part of the ambitious goal, Zhang said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A patient walks with the help of a rehabilitation robot in a hospitalin Xiangyang, Hubei province, in 2016. YANG DONG / FOR CHINA DAILY_
> 
> In 2016, China's medical robotics market was valued at 791 million yuan, up 34.4 percent from 2015, according to a report by the Beijing-based research company GCiS.
> 
> "From surgery, rehabilitation, drug delivery to home care, robots are set to transform China's healthcare industry, " GCiS predicted.
> 
> In addition to Tinavi, whose robots have completed around 2,000 surgeries since 2010, there are many new players.
> 
> *One of them is Chongqing Jinshan Science and Technology. The company started as a maker of capsule endoscopes, or pill-sized cameras that record images of the digestive tract. Its products, approved by US medical authorities in 2008, are available in over 60 countries.*
> 
> Jinshan has become partners with the well-regarded Harbin Institute of Technology on the country's first minimally invasive surgical robot for thoracic and celiac diseases. It is scheduled to go into clinical testing soon.
> 
> * "China's medical robot sector is still in its infancy. But homegrown enterprises and universities are more united than ever in the R&D of core technologies. They are narrowing the gap with foreign leaders such as US company Intuitive Surgical's da Vinci surgery robot,"* said Guo Xuan, deputy director of Beijing-based Yizhuang Smart Robotics Industry Research Institute. Strong policy support has helped, Guo said.
> 
> Yu Shaoyu, a government official in charge of attracting high-tech enterprises to Wuxi, Jiangsu province, said, "We have set up an industry fund to encourage medical robot- makers, and will offer them a slate of preferential policies, including rent rebates and help in intellectual property applications."
> 
> Public hospitals are also encouraged to play an active part. *China PLA Navy General Hospital has developed the neurosurgical robot Remebot through a partnership with Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics.*
> 
> "It is very important to win support from hospitals because they are the buyers of most medical robots and know exactly what is needed," said Luo Jun, CEO of the International Robotics and Intelligent Equipment Industry Alliance.
> 
> The field is so promising that Midea Group, a major Chinese home appliances maker, also has joined in. It set up a joint venture in 2015 with Yaskawa Electric Corp, a Japanese robot maker, to develop nursing care and rehabilitation robots.
> 
> ***
> _
> In medical robotics, Japan is the present gold standard. No wonder another Confucius-sphere peer, China, catches up fast. _


This is what we'd like to hear in the ongoing technological revolution. Instead of bitching about how dangerous robots are to a nation's employment, we should be fully focused on how to keep the trend at our side and let the new techs stand in our national interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## egodoc222

This is awesome news....!! Da Vinci costs a fortune....with Chinese coming into this field it's good for surgeons from developing countries as they have a chance to use cutting edge technology at a reasonable prices!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> This is what we'd like to hear in the ongoing technological revolution. Instead of bitching about how dangerous robots are to a nation's employment, we should be fully focused on how to keep the trend at our side and let the new techs stand in our national interests.



If we miss out on robotic revolution on phony grounds, others won't. And we will be mere customers and consumers without achieving any value added.

China cannot be on that side of the equation anymore. Hence, robotics and automation is the way to go. Associated social problems? We will have to solve them on the go.



egodoc222 said:


> This is awesome news....!! Da Vinci costs a fortune....with Chinese coming into this field it's good for surgeons from developing countries as they have a chance to use cutting edge technology at a reasonable prices!!



Mass marketization and availability of advanced technological products is important for developing countries to qualitatively improve domestic conditions. Otherwise, the vicious cycle of developed-undeveloped will continue much longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## egodoc222

TaiShang said:


> If we miss out on robotic revolution on phony grounds, others won't. And we will be mere customers and consumers without achieving any value added.
> 
> China cannot be on that side of the equation anymore. Hence, robotics and automation is the way to go. Associated social problems? We will have to solve them on the go.
> 
> 
> 
> Mass marketization and availability of advanced technological products is important for developing countries to qualitatively improve domestic conditions. Otherwise, the vicious cycle of developed-undeveloped will continue much longer.


Yeah....the price of western medical equipment it's preposterous....they sure have exceptional quality and reliability...but with those exoberant prices...the developing countries struggle to provide highest quality healthcare!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> If we miss out on robotic revolution on phony grounds, others won't. And we will be mere customers and consumers without achieving any value added.
> 
> China cannot be on that side of the equation anymore. Hence, robotics and automation is the way to go. Associated social problems? We will have to solve them on the go.
> 
> 
> 
> Mass marketization and availability of advanced technological products is important for developing countries to qualitatively improve domestic conditions. Otherwise, the vicious cycle of developed-undeveloped will continue much longer.



CT machines are now manufactured in China's poorest province Guizhou.
Much higher accuracy and shorter scanning time required than traditional CT






Gui'an industrial area, Guizhou Province












https://defence.pk/threads/chinas-p...-on-the-rapid-rise.449157/page-8#post-8737046

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## egodoc222

AndrewJin said:


> CT machines are now manufactured in China's poorest province Guizhou.
> Much higher accuracy and shorter scanning time required than traditional CT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gui'an industrial area, Guizhou Province
> View attachment 376754
> View attachment 376752
> View attachment 376753


Could you find me any online seller of surgical equipment who can ship em to India....pm me a link if possible!! Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

egodoc222 said:


> Could you find me any online seller of surgical equipment who can ship em to India....pm me a link if possible!! Thanks!



Sorry, I am not familiar with this area, but you might try via Alibaba's international sourcing platform.
Such huge equipment generally requires a very complicated vetting process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## egodoc222

AndrewJin said:


> Sorry, I am not familiar with this area, but you might try via Alibaba's international sourcing platform.
> Such huge equipment generally requires a very complicated vetting process.


I'm interested only in the surgical equipment...anyways thanks....if you get any info...pm me!!


----------



## AndrewJin

egodoc222 said:


> I'm interested only in the surgical equipment...anyways thanks....if you get any info...pm me!!


I will keep an eye on it....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> China cannot be on that side of the equation anymore. Hence, robotics and automation is the way to go. Associated social problems? We will have to solve them on the go.



There are no associated problems. All can be solved with right education and training of the workforce.



AndrewJin said:


> CT machines are now manufactured in China's poorest province Guizhou.
> Much higher accuracy and shorter scanning time required than traditional CT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gui'an industrial area, Guizhou Province
> View attachment 376754
> View attachment 376752
> View attachment 376753
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/chinas-p...-on-the-rapid-rise.449157/page-8#post-8737046



What is the market share of this CT machine in China?


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> The associated social problems caused by the new technological revolution put the values of excessive low-quality labor meaningless. Most countries will have terrible strokes.



Very well said.

That's definitely a nastier world for under-developed and under-prepared countries. Technological breakthroughs are hardly solitary incidents. They require a system-wide change, including social structures, roles, and make-up.

If a country is inherently inefficient and unprepared, it Is bound to experience more negative impacts of such leaps.

Consider the Middle East that was unprepared for internet age. Scientific social engineering must accompany radical technological advancements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

egodoc222 said:


> This is awesome news....!! Da Vinci costs a fortune



I'm sure it used to be far more expensive 15 years ago when it first came out. Since then they have sold over 3800+ systems around the world (2500+ in the US). They will recoup their R&D costs and the prices will come down as robotic surgery becomes mainstream.


----------



## egodoc222

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I'm sure it used to be far more expensive 15 years ago when it first came out. Since then they have sold over 3800+ systems around the world (2500+ in the US). They will recoup their R&D costs and the prices will come down as robotic surgery becomes mainstream.


Basic model cost effing 6 million dollars? WTF still way too expensive!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

egodoc222 said:


> Basic model cost effing 6 million dollars? WTF still way too expensive!



It was $2M in 2014 
http://www.modernhealthcare.com/article/20140419/MAGAZINE/304199985


----------



## egodoc222

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It was $2M in 2014
> http://www.modernhealthcare.com/article/20140419/MAGAZINE/304199985


I'm giving you the figure on reaching to India!!


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *China's medical robots take on foreign rivals*
> (China Daily) 08:25, February 13, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A doctor uses Phecda, a surgical robot developed by Tinavi, to do orthopedic surgery in Beijing Jishuitan Hospital in 2016. PROVIDED TO CHINADAILY_
> 
> *Domestic entries are competing on precision, price*
> 
> Surgeon Tian Wei came across one of the most challenging orthopedic surgeries in his 30-year career in 2015. A 43-year-old patient had complained of progressive numbness in the limbs on his right side for 14 months, caused by a deformity in his upper cervical vertebrae.
> 
> The patient was in dire need of surgery to implant a screw to help support his neck bone, but the operation was risky. Any minor mistake could lead to paralysis or a life-threatening hemorrhage. Many hospitals were unwilling to treat him.
> 
> But Tian, who also is president of Beijing Jishuitan Hospital, decided to do the surgery — with a little help from another "surgeon".
> 
> The operation was completed in an hour with help from Phecda, a surgery robot with a 3-D high-definition visual system that can "see" the internal orthopedic structure and a "hand" that can guide medical tools to the proper location within 0.8 millimeters.
> 
> *Developed by Beijing Tinavi Medical Technology Co with the help of Jishuitan Hospital, Phecda is part of the broad effort by Chinese companies to outcompete foreign rivals just as the country's use of medical robots is set to take off, thanks in part to an aging population.*
> 
> Medical robots are highlighted in the country's *Made in China 2025 strategy*, which was designed to promote high-end manufacturing.
> 
> "That was the world's first robot-assisted surgery on upper cervical vertebrae," Tian said, describing the 2015 clinical trial. *"Phecda is more precise than foreign products and its cost is lower."*
> 
> Phecda, which is the third-generation surgery robot developed by* Tinavi, is ready to be commercialized this year after obtaining approval from the China Food and Drug Administration in July.*
> 
> Chinese medical robot-makers like* Tinavi are working hard to outshine foreign companies in both price and quality as they benefit from ample demand, strong policy support and manufacturing prowess*, company executives and experts said.
> 
> By 2050, more than 400 million Chinese will be over 60 years old, accounting for more than 30 percent of the population, up from about 11 percent now, official data show.
> 
> "The growing number of senior citizens will offer a sizable quantity of clinical cases, and enterprises can leverage a huge database to accelerate research and development," said Zhang Songgen, chairman of Tinavi.
> 
> *In April, China unveiled its plan to sell more than 30 billion yuan ($4.4 billion) worth of domestic service robots by 2020.* Medical robots are an important part of the ambitious goal, Zhang said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A patient walks with the help of a rehabilitation robot in a hospitalin Xiangyang, Hubei province, in 2016. YANG DONG / FOR CHINA DAILY_
> 
> In 2016, China's medical robotics market was valued at 791 million yuan, up 34.4 percent from 2015, according to a report by the Beijing-based research company GCiS.
> 
> "From surgery, rehabilitation, drug delivery to home care, robots are set to transform China's healthcare industry, " GCiS predicted.
> 
> In addition to Tinavi, whose robots have completed around 2,000 surgeries since 2010, there are many new players.
> 
> *One of them is Chongqing Jinshan Science and Technology. The company started as a maker of capsule endoscopes, or pill-sized cameras that record images of the digestive tract. Its products, approved by US medical authorities in 2008, are available in over 60 countries.*
> 
> Jinshan has become partners with the well-regarded Harbin Institute of Technology on the country's first minimally invasive surgical robot for thoracic and celiac diseases. It is scheduled to go into clinical testing soon.
> 
> * "China's medical robot sector is still in its infancy. But homegrown enterprises and universities are more united than ever in the R&D of core technologies. They are narrowing the gap with foreign leaders such as US company Intuitive Surgical's da Vinci surgery robot,"* said Guo Xuan, deputy director of Beijing-based Yizhuang Smart Robotics Industry Research Institute. Strong policy support has helped, Guo said.
> 
> Yu Shaoyu, a government official in charge of attracting high-tech enterprises to Wuxi, Jiangsu province, said, "We have set up an industry fund to encourage medical robot- makers, and will offer them a slate of preferential policies, including rent rebates and help in intellectual property applications."
> 
> Public hospitals are also encouraged to play an active part. *China PLA Navy General Hospital has developed the neurosurgical robot Remebot through a partnership with Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics.*
> 
> "It is very important to win support from hospitals because they are the buyers of most medical robots and know exactly what is needed," said Luo Jun, CEO of the International Robotics and Intelligent Equipment Industry Alliance.
> 
> The field is so promising that Midea Group, a major Chinese home appliances maker, also has joined in. It set up a joint venture in 2015 with Yaskawa Electric Corp, a Japanese robot maker, to develop nursing care and rehabilitation robots.
> 
> ***
> _
> In medical robotics, Japan is the present gold standard. No wonder another Confucius-sphere peer, China, catches up fast. _


China will overtake Japan in this category in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

egodoc222 said:


> Basic model cost effing 6 million dollars? WTF still way too expensive!





Hamartia Antidote said:


> It was $2M in 2014
> http://www.modernhealthcare.com/article/20140419/MAGAZINE/304199985





egodoc222 said:


> I'm giving you the figure on reaching to India!!



If the instrument costs $2M in US and costs $6M in India, then some middlemen is making a killing.
I don't believe the taxes and shipping costs add up to $4M, even if it is air freighted.
A big chunk of the $4M goes to the middlemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

ahojunk said:


> If the instrument costs $2M in US and costs $6M in India, then some middlemen is making a killing.
> I don't believe the taxes and shipping costs add up to $4M, even if it is air freighted.
> A big chunk of the $4M goes to the middlemen.


May be, and these middle men pay back to the manufacturer... I'd you leave that aside 2m$ is still helluva lot money...!!


----------



## ahojunk

*Robot patrols at Zhengzhou railway station*
2017-02-18 12:02 | Xinhua | Editor: Wang Fan

A patrol robot is set at Zhengzhou East Railway Station recently, which can monitor air quality, temperature and humidity all day long, discover fire emergency and also help keep clear of the station at night. 






A robot patrols at the Zhengzhou East Railway Station in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, Feb. 15, 2017. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)





A robot attracts the attention of a child at the Zhengzhou East Railway Station in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, Feb. 15, 2017. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)





A robot patrols at the Zhengzhou East Railway Station in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, Feb. 15, 2017. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)





Passengers look at a patrol robot at the Zhengzhou East Railway Station in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, Feb. 15, 2017. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)





Passengers look at a patrol robot at the Zhengzhou East Railway Station in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, Feb. 15, 2017. A patrol robot is set at Zhengzhou East Railway Station recently, which can monitor air quality, temperature and humidity all day long, discover fire emergency and also help keep clear of the station at night. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)


----------



## TaiShang

*China starts developing 256-slice CT scanner*
Xinhua, February 19, 2017

China on Saturday launched a program to develop its own 256-slice Computerized Tomography (CT) scanner to gain a footing in the manufacturing of advanced medical imaging equipment.

The program is led by MinFound Medical Systems Co. Ltd (MinFound), based in Zhejiang Province, and joined by nine other entities including research institutes and hospitals. The program also receives a funding support of 50 million yuan (7.35 million U.S. dollars) from the state.

MinFound's CEO Jiang Haochuan said the latest scanner, compared with its older generation products, is faster and smarter, produces better images, and emits less radiation.

*With a single rotation of its gantry, the device can produce clear images of any human organ, he said. It can, for example, help cardiologists make better diagnosis with high quality images of the heart and its arteries.*

China's current 256-slice CT scanners are all pricy imports. Industry insiders say once the home-made equivalent hits the market, it will become more available to patients in need and cut their medical bills.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China starts developing 256-slice CT scanner*
> Xinhua, February 19, 2017
> 
> China on Saturday launched a program to develop its own 256-slice Computerized Tomography (CT) scanner to gain a footing in the manufacturing of advanced medical imaging equipment.
> 
> The program is led by MinFound Medical Systems Co. Ltd (MinFound), based in Zhejiang Province, and joined by nine other entities including research institutes and hospitals. The program also receives a funding support of 50 million yuan (7.35 million U.S. dollars) from the state.
> 
> MinFound's CEO Jiang Haochuan said the latest scanner, compared with its older generation products, is faster and smarter, produces better images, and emits less radiation.
> 
> *With a single rotation of its gantry, the device can produce clear images of any human organ, he said. It can, for example, help cardiologists make better diagnosis with high quality images of the heart and its arteries.*
> 
> China's current 256-slice CT scanners are all pricy imports. Industry insiders say once the home-made equivalent hits the market, it will become more available to patients in need and cut their medical bills.


China's top 10 medical centres are all switching to the domestically-designed new-generation CTs and MRIs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://asia.nikkei.com/Features/FT-...turing-jobs-vanish-as-robots-take-over?page=2
March 3, 2017 9:30 am JST

FT Confidential Research
*Chinese manufacturing jobs vanish as robots take over*
Migrant workers vulnerable to companies chasing productivity gains through automation





Robots covered in plastic sheets are seen at a plant of Kuka Robotics in Shanghai.© Reuters

Rapidly growing appetite for industrial robots in China is set to hasten the decline in manufacturing jobs, according to the findings of an FTCR survey.

As part of a top-down push, local governments are subsidising companies to produce and purchase robots, while most companies reported productivity gains and forecast a reduced need for frontline workers.

This is not a zero-sum game: companies also cited a growing need for more skilled workers. This is creating demand for vocational skills and the robot revolution will be able to absorb only a minority of such workers.

The increasingly rapid adoption of industrial robots on Chinese production lines is set to hasten the fall in manufacturing employment. Among companies that intend to purchase robots in the coming 12 months, 72.7 per cent said this would mean job losses, according to an FT Confidential Research survey conducted across manufacturing centres in Guangdong in the south and Zhejiang on the east coast.

Industrial automation is seen as both an answer to China's falling working age population and a path to the kind of innovative, efficient economy that the leadership is trying to nurture. The government is aiming for a "robot density" of 150 units per 10,000 workers by 2020, up from 49 in 2015.

Predictably, this has triggered a funding frenzy among local governments, which may be keen to follow the leadership's line on industrial policy but also need little excuse to funnel state funds to companies in their region. But China's robot revolution is about more than unaccountable bureaucrats throwing subsidies at state firms.

By 2019, the International Federation of Robotics believes China will account for 40 per cent of the global market for industrial robots, from just over 12 per cent in 2010 (see chart).







Of the 30 companies surveyed by FTCR, 77.4 per cent said the costs associated with installing robots on production lines were recouped within three years. Among respondents, 41.9 per cent estimated they had spent more than Rmb10m ($1.5m) on robots for their factories, while 38.7 per cent said their purchases were subsidised by the government. In Zhejiang, for example, the provincial government offers subsidies of up to Rmb2.5m for companies to purchase robots.

The installation of robots helps companies address the pressures of rising wages. FTCR's survey of labour demand has found manufacturing wages increasing every month since it began in June 2012, although wage pressures are clearly easing (see chart).







But most companies surveyed also reported clear operational improvements following the installation of robots, with 96.8 per cent saying productivity increased - and by an average 27 per cent - while 77.4 per cent reported a drop in unit production costs.

Henghui Furniture in Dongguan, a manufacturing hub in Guangdong province, cut 40 of its 200 positions over the past two years after installing four robotic arms. Henghui general manager Lu Binxin says the robots have created payroll savings of Rmb1.9m a year, equivalent to the cost of the equipment. Profits rose more than 10 per cent last year, up from annual increases of 5-10 per cent before the robots were installed, Lu estimates.

*Robots squeezing out frontline workers*

Among companies surveyed, 74.2 per cent said the number of workers employed fell after robots were installed. Unskilled positions were hit hardest, with 80.6 per cent reporting a drop in the number of frontline workers employed (see chart).







The Guangdong branch of the Development Research Center, a State Council-level think-tank, estimates that robots reduced labour demand by 40,000 positions a year in Dongguan between 2014 and 2016.

Local governments are encouraging downsizing, at the expense of migrant workers, as part of the centre's push for a more efficient economy. In Zhejiang, the government plans to cut 500,000 manufacturing jobs per year, partly through industrial automation. A provincial government official acknowledged that its robot subsidy programme is partly intended to encourage unskilled migrant workers to return home.

Workers at Xinwei Plastic in the eastern city of Tiantai went on strike at the end of 2015 in response to plans to cut a third of the workforce after introducing five handling robots. Desperate to end the dispute and restart production, management negotiated early retirement packages for eight of the workers slated for redundancy, referred 20 to a neighbouring factory and bought out another 10.

"We underestimated the difficulties involved in replacing labour with robots," said Zhang Feng, Xinwei's general manager.

Central and local governments also see robots as an answer to China's demographic constraints. The country's working age population has already begun falling and is expected to continue dropping until 2050 (see chart). Manufacturing is still the biggest employer by sector in China, although the numbers employed in this sector have fallen by 0.79 per cent per year on average over the past three years.







The threat of robot deployment will continue to fuel labour disputes on the shop floor, although 60 per cent of companies surveyed said workers lost through automation were redeployed or retrained.

Wuhan-based Jointown Pharmaceutical Group, one of China's largest drug distributors, has cut the number of workers at its central warehouse from over 100 to just 13 since automating operations in 2012. Redundant staff have been sent to work for new Jointown branches across Hubei province.

"Robots have allowed us to store and deliver the same amount of goods with fewer people," said Zhang Qingsong, Jointown vice-president. "But business is growing so fast that we need more workers to perform those duties that robots can't."

A dozen workers lost their jobs in 2015 after Hubei-based Tianrui Electronic automated potting, which makes electronics resistant to shock or vibration. Instead of laying them off, Tianrui enrolled unemployed workers in a training programme and made them quality inspectors.

*No zero-sum game*

Such new demand in the labour market may help to absorb a minority of positions lost on production lines. Zhitong, a labour exchange in Dongguan, reported a threefold jump in robot-related job postings in 2016 from the previous year. Our survey found 80.6 per cent of companies reporting a drop in the number of frontline workers employed following the deployment of robots on production lines, but the same proportion said the number of technical staff either stayed the same or increased.

Robot-related positions require specialised knowledge of machinery and programming and this has resulted in a shortage of skilled labour. Zhitong routinely advertises positions ranging from maintenance worker to programmer, paying between Rmb10,000 and Rmb15,000 a month compared with Rmb4,000 for unskilled workers.

This has led to a training boom across China's factory towns as migrant workers scramble to try to master robotics. Chuancai Securities, a Chinese broker, estimates the vocational market for training in robotics could grow to Rmb28bn by 2021, from Rmb7.5bn in 2016. In Dongguan, a 400-place training course offered by Yucai Vocational and Technology School sold out in a week. Pan Qingxiu, Yucai's principal, said many of his students were from factory production lines.

Lu Zide, a 29-year-old electrician, left an Rmb8,000 a month position for a course at Yucai. "I want to become a robotics engineer. This is where the future lies," he said.

But not everyone succeeds. Zhang Jiawei, a 25-year-old migrant worker from Sichuan, left a production line to enrol on a Rmb5,800 Yucai coding course but failed the English and mathematics components required to pass.

He is back on the production line but knows the higher salaries are with the robots.



This article was first published on Feb. 24 byFT Confidential Research.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Interesting trend.

The time of capitalising on demographic dividend may never come in this world again.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


>



This is important. If domestic supply does not meet the domestic demand, China will continue to rely on imports. Along with demand, domestic supply needs to grow, too.



long_ said:


>



Naturally, automation in manufacturing will chase out unskilled workforce while more R&D and engineering specialists are employed.

The chasing out will not be instant, hence, these years are critical to train the new generation specialists and canalize the unskilled via training into services as well as entrepreneurship.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Interesting trend.
> 
> The time of capitalising on demographic dividend may never come in this world again.



That has been said a thousand times in the past history.

If you want, I can search and find for you, exact same kind of articles published in 1970s, even in 1800s.

There was a whole movement in england in 1800s, to stop mechanization of agriculture and textile industry, called the luddite movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

long_ said:


> http://asia.nikkei.com/Features/FT-...turing-jobs-vanish-as-robots-take-over?page=2
> March 3, 2017 9:30 am JST
> 
> FT Confidential Research
> *Chinese manufacturing jobs vanish as robots take over*
> Migrant workers vulnerable to companies chasing productivity gains through automation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robots covered in plastic sheets are seen at a plant of Kuka Robotics in Shanghai.© Reuters
> 
> Rapidly growing appetite for industrial robots in China is set to hasten the decline in manufacturing jobs, according to the findings of an FTCR survey.
> 
> As part of a top-down push, local governments are subsidising companies to produce and purchase robots, while most companies reported productivity gains and forecast a reduced need for frontline workers.
> 
> This is not a zero-sum game: companies also cited a growing need for more skilled workers. This is creating demand for vocational skills and the robot revolution will be able to absorb only a minority of such workers.
> 
> The increasingly rapid adoption of industrial robots on Chinese production lines is set to hasten the fall in manufacturing employment. Among companies that intend to purchase robots in the coming 12 months, 72.7 per cent said this would mean job losses, according to an FT Confidential Research survey conducted across manufacturing centres in Guangdong in the south and Zhejiang on the east coast.
> 
> Industrial automation is seen as both an answer to China's falling working age population and a path to the kind of innovative, efficient economy that the leadership is trying to nurture. The government is aiming for a "robot density" of 150 units per 10,000 workers by 2020, up from 49 in 2015.
> 
> Predictably, this has triggered a funding frenzy among local governments, which may be keen to follow the leadership's line on industrial policy but also need little excuse to funnel state funds to companies in their region. But China's robot revolution is about more than unaccountable bureaucrats throwing subsidies at state firms.
> 
> By 2019, the International Federation of Robotics believes China will account for 40 per cent of the global market for industrial robots, from just over 12 per cent in 2010 (see chart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the 30 companies surveyed by FTCR, 77.4 per cent said the costs associated with installing robots on production lines were recouped within three years. Among respondents, 41.9 per cent estimated they had spent more than Rmb10m ($1.5m) on robots for their factories, while 38.7 per cent said their purchases were subsidised by the government. In Zhejiang, for example, the provincial government offers subsidies of up to Rmb2.5m for companies to purchase robots.
> 
> The installation of robots helps companies address the pressures of rising wages. FTCR's survey of labour demand has found manufacturing wages increasing every month since it began in June 2012, although wage pressures are clearly easing (see chart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But most companies surveyed also reported clear operational improvements following the installation of robots, with 96.8 per cent saying productivity increased - and by an average 27 per cent - while 77.4 per cent reported a drop in unit production costs.
> 
> Henghui Furniture in Dongguan, a manufacturing hub in Guangdong province, cut 40 of its 200 positions over the past two years after installing four robotic arms. Henghui general manager Lu Binxin says the robots have created payroll savings of Rmb1.9m a year, equivalent to the cost of the equipment. Profits rose more than 10 per cent last year, up from annual increases of 5-10 per cent before the robots were installed, Lu estimates.
> 
> *Robots squeezing out frontline workers*
> 
> Among companies surveyed, 74.2 per cent said the number of workers employed fell after robots were installed. Unskilled positions were hit hardest, with 80.6 per cent reporting a drop in the number of frontline workers employed (see chart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Guangdong branch of the Development Research Center, a State Council-level think-tank, estimates that robots reduced labour demand by 40,000 positions a year in Dongguan between 2014 and 2016.
> 
> Local governments are encouraging downsizing, at the expense of migrant workers, as part of the centre's push for a more efficient economy. In Zhejiang, the government plans to cut 500,000 manufacturing jobs per year, partly through industrial automation. A provincial government official acknowledged that its robot subsidy programme is partly intended to encourage unskilled migrant workers to return home.
> 
> Workers at Xinwei Plastic in the eastern city of Tiantai went on strike at the end of 2015 in response to plans to cut a third of the workforce after introducing five handling robots. Desperate to end the dispute and restart production, management negotiated early retirement packages for eight of the workers slated for redundancy, referred 20 to a neighbouring factory and bought out another 10.
> 
> "We underestimated the difficulties involved in replacing labour with robots," said Zhang Feng, Xinwei's general manager.
> 
> Central and local governments also see robots as an answer to China's demographic constraints. The country's working age population has already begun falling and is expected to continue dropping until 2050 (see chart). Manufacturing is still the biggest employer by sector in China, although the numbers employed in this sector have fallen by 0.79 per cent per year on average over the past three years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The threat of robot deployment will continue to fuel labour disputes on the shop floor, although 60 per cent of companies surveyed said workers lost through automation were redeployed or retrained.
> 
> Wuhan-based Jointown Pharmaceutical Group, one of China's largest drug distributors, has cut the number of workers at its central warehouse from over 100 to just 13 since automating operations in 2012. Redundant staff have been sent to work for new Jointown branches across Hubei province.
> 
> "Robots have allowed us to store and deliver the same amount of goods with fewer people," said Zhang Qingsong, Jointown vice-president. "But business is growing so fast that we need more workers to perform those duties that robots can't."
> 
> A dozen workers lost their jobs in 2015 after Hubei-based Tianrui Electronic automated potting, which makes electronics resistant to shock or vibration. Instead of laying them off, Tianrui enrolled unemployed workers in a training programme and made them quality inspectors.
> 
> *No zero-sum game*
> 
> Such new demand in the labour market may help to absorb a minority of positions lost on production lines. Zhitong, a labour exchange in Dongguan, reported a threefold jump in robot-related job postings in 2016 from the previous year. Our survey found 80.6 per cent of companies reporting a drop in the number of frontline workers employed following the deployment of robots on production lines, but the same proportion said the number of technical staff either stayed the same or increased.
> 
> Robot-related positions require specialised knowledge of machinery and programming and this has resulted in a shortage of skilled labour. Zhitong routinely advertises positions ranging from maintenance worker to programmer, paying between Rmb10,000 and Rmb15,000 a month compared with Rmb4,000 for unskilled workers.
> 
> This has led to a training boom across China's factory towns as migrant workers scramble to try to master robotics. Chuancai Securities, a Chinese broker, estimates the vocational market for training in robotics could grow to Rmb28bn by 2021, from Rmb7.5bn in 2016. In Dongguan, a 400-place training course offered by Yucai Vocational and Technology School sold out in a week. Pan Qingxiu, Yucai's principal, said many of his students were from factory production lines.
> 
> Lu Zide, a 29-year-old electrician, left an Rmb8,000 a month position for a course at Yucai. "I want to become a robotics engineer. This is where the future lies," he said.
> 
> But not everyone succeeds. Zhang Jiawei, a 25-year-old migrant worker from Sichuan, left a production line to enrol on a Rmb5,800 Yucai coding course but failed the English and mathematics components required to pass.
> 
> He is back on the production line but knows the higher salaries are with the robots.
> 
> 
> 
> This article was first published on Feb. 24 byFT Confidential Research.


well if robots can take over, then people can do more productive activities and jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> This is important. If domestic supply does not meet the domestic demand, China will continue to rely on imports. Along with demand, domestic supply needs to grow, too.



More important is to have indigenous technology.

All those domestic robotic suppliers that you see, import critical parts from Japan.



TaiShang said:


> Naturally, automation in manufacturing will chase out unskilled workforce while more R&D and engineering specialists are employed.
> 
> The chasing out will not be instant, hence, these years are critical to train the new generation specialists and canalize the unskilled via training into services as well as entrepreneurship.



China should not do the mistake of loosing the bottom.

Because once you start loosing the bottom, the whole supply chain begins shifting.

Take electronics industry for example.

China right now manufacturers and assembles a majority of everything.

But if this low end assembly and manufacturing shifts to South East Asia, then:

1. slowly critical and ancilliary components makers will also shift to that region
2. China will loose the bargaining power due to its size of demand.



Iqbal Ali said:


> well if robots can take over, then people can do more productive activities and jobs.



Exactly.

That's the way it has been since ever.

Almost all jobs that were done in 1000 AD, have already vanished. But new fields have emerged.



AndrewJin said:


> Rat style breeding is no longer needed.
> The time of capitalising on demographic dividend may never come in this world again.




With this statement:

1. It is offensive. Rat style breeding is being used to insult other people.
2. It is incorrect. Most people don't do "rat style breeding". In India the TFR has already dropped to 2.2. That is 2.2 children per woman, not really many children per woman.

3. You can see the result of your advice in Japan: a stagnant, no-longer-extremely-innovative economy; with basically a globally decreasing profile.

4. Try to understand demographic dividend, not comment on what your definition of it is. Demographic Dividend is a phase in demographics, that boosts GDP, and has largely nothing to do with productivity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Pls do not drag a failed example like india into such serious discussions on the future.



1. Failed is never permanent. China was internationally considered a huge failure until 1970s. Look where it is now. 
2. Too much arrogance and deceit is always dangerous. 
3. Your attitude towards India today, is very similar to the attitude that Japan had towards China for most of the time in the past century. 



long_ said:


> You on the history of Britain is very understanding, is worthy of the British Empire heir



I know actually a lot of history of lots of places of the world. 



long_ said:


> In your opinion, China is a failed state.
> Take a look at your India, so far the toilet problem is not solved.



When did I say China is a "failed state"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

friendly_troll96 said:


>



I have never quite understood why Pakistanis cheer and like derogatory comments made by Chinese regarding India's back wardness. 


In all honesty, Pakistan is actually far behind India in almost all measures of human development. 

India is higher in the HDI rankings. 

India even has a higher life expectancy compared to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

Congratulations to China!


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> That has been said a thousand times in the past history.
> 
> If you want, I can search and find for you, exact same kind of articles published in 1970s, even in 1800s.
> 
> There was a whole movement in england in 1800s, to stop mechanization of agriculture and textile industry, called the luddite movement.



Trying to use 1800s articles and 1970s article to talk about robot revolution is a joke!

Autonomous driving will be the decisive move to really usher into robotic age and mass horde of human intensive labour is over. 

I know some country is doomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Robot industry key in China's manufacturing sector*
By Qiang Wei (People's Daily) March 05, 2017

Microsoft founder Bill Gates’ recent calls for income tax on robots triggered a public debate on whether the workers will be threatened by robots or artificial intelligence. Realizing the dilemma years earlier, China has given its prescription by prioritizing the robot industry in manufacturing sector.

“Right now, the human worker who does, say, 50,000 dollars worth of work in a factory, that income is taxed . . . If a robot comes in to do the same thing, you’d think that we’d tax the robot at a similar level,” Gates said in a recent interview.

The world's wealthiest man suggested that tax be used as a way to fund other types of employment, such as retraining of workers replaced by robots.

Expert believed that the billionaire’s “odd idea” was, in essence, seeking for a balance between rising efficiency brought by automation and the care for human interests, especially for the vulnerable groups.

Li Xiaohua, a research fellow with the Institute of Industrial Economics under Chinese Academy of Social Sciences (CASS), at the same time pointed out that* if a certain country imposes tax on robots, its manufacturing industry’s competence will be impeded because of slower rise of efficiency.*

The export will then be affected by lower manufacturing efficiency, and more jobs will be slashed as a result, he added.

A new round of technological revolution and industrial transformation is emerging, so it’s not a wise move to tax on robots and artificial intelligence since such decision will slow down the intellectualization process, Li explained.

*Both robots and artificial intelligence are core of new economy represented by smart manufacturing, he added.*

The stagnancy of China's manufacturing industry, if persists, will cause loss to factories with low efficiency or financial deficit. Therefore, the industry, pressed with the waning demographic dividend and rising labor cost, is in urgent need to be transformed and upgraded.

*The farsighted Chinese government has realized the challenges earlier. In the "Made in China 2025" plan rolled out by State Council in 2015, industry robot was defined as a key player to shift the country away from low-end manufacturing.*

It also listed robot industry a direction of future development, in a hope to upgrade the manufacturing sector into a digitized, intelligent industry with large sizes and completed system.

In addition to the efforts, *China introduced more policies to guarantee employment.* The government is tasked with creating at least 50 million new urban jobs, and capping unemployment rate at 5 percent by 2020, in the guidelines on promoting employment during the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-2020) issued by the State Council at the end of January.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Deployment of robots soars 70 percent in Asia*

Frankfurt, February 1st, 2017 - *Asian industry´s uptake of industrial robots is accelerating: in just five years its operational stock rose 70 percent to 887,400 units, (2010-2015). In 2015 alone, annual sales of robots jumped 19 percent to 160,600 units, setting a new record for the fourth consecutive year. These are results of the World Robotics Report 2016, published by the International Federation of Robotics (IFR). *

China is the biggest market for industrial robots in the world and takes 43 percent of all sales to Asia including Australia and New Zealand. It is followed by the Republic of Korea, with a share of 24 percent of regional sales, and Japan with 22 percent. That means 89 percent of robots sold in Asia and Australia went to these three countries in 2015.

China will remain the main driver of growth in the region and will expand its dominance.
By 2019, almost 40 percent of the global supply will be installed in China. Continued growth in robot installations is predicted for all major Asian robot markets: Korea, Japan, Taiwan and other Southeast Asian countries.

*Electrical and electronics industry overtakes automotive sector*

The main driver of the latest growth in Asia was the electrical and electronics industry. Sales for this segment jumped 41 percent in 2015 to 56,200 units. This compares to 54,500 units in the automotive industry which is just a 4 percent rise. Within only a five year period, shipments of industrial robots to the electrical and electronics industry have more than doubled.





The manufacturing industry - still by far the number one by volume - recorded an annual growth of 25 percent to 149,500 units in 2015.

*With regards to robotics density, the current leader is South Korea, with 531 robot units per 10,000 employees, followed by Singapore (398 units) and Japan (305 units). These Asian countries rank in the top 10 most advanced industries*. Worldwide, the average robot density is 69 robot units per 10,000 employees.
_
"China will continue to be a strong future market for the robotics industry. Part of this trend is driven by the Chinese government´s 2025 initiative to support automation. The country aims to become a leader in automation globally,"_

says Joe Gemma, President of the International Federation of Robotics.​
*Media contact*
econNEWSnetwork
Carsten Heer
Tel. +49 (0) 40 822 44 284
email: redaktion@econ-news.de
http://www.ifr.org/news/ifr-press-release/deployment-of-robots-soars-70-percent-in-asia-846/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> This is important. If domestic supply does not meet the domestic demand, China will continue to rely on imports. Along with demand, domestic supply needs to grow, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, automation in manufacturing will chase out unskilled workforce while more R&D and engineering specialists are employed.
> 
> The chasing out will not be instant, hence, these years are critical to train the new generation specialists and canalize the unskilled via training into services as well as entrepreneurship.


Yes, the demand is still huge, though China Mainland now has the largest base, by density smaller nations are still far ahead in automation, see below. Note Taiwan is also way ahead than Mainland, already reached 190 units per ten-thousand workers in 2015, driven by electronics/semiconductor, ranked #6 globally. China Mainland must narrow the gap with Taiwan/SK/JP/Germany asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Beast said:


> Trying to use 1800s articles and 1970s article to talk about robot revolution is a joke!
> 
> Autonomous driving will be the decisive move to really usher into robotic age and mass horde of human intensive labour is over.
> 
> I know some country is doomed.


Yes, a country will fail is if it not prepared for the incoming challenges.



Shotgunner51 said:


> Yes, the demand is still huge, though China Mainland now has the largest base, by density smaller nations are still far ahead in automation, see below. Note Taiwan is also way ahead than Mainland, already reached 190 units per ten-thousand workers in 2015, driven by electronics/semiconductor, ranked #6 globally. China Mainland must narrow the gap asap.
> 
> View attachment 382086



Deploy more robots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Deploy more robots!


It's happening as we speak. Though density can't match smaller nations yet, in overall scale China is already the largest by now, and accelerating. China's (Mainland only) share is expected to reach 40% of global supply, see below.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Gree wants homegrown tech for manufacturing robots *
China Daily, March 7, 2017



Dong Mingzhu, president of Gree [File photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]

Gree Electric Appliances Inc, a leading Chinese home appliance maker is stepping up its efforts in intelligent manufacturing by using industrial robots－*covered by the company's own intellectual property rights*－for a variety of industrial production process.

Dong Mingzhu, president of Gree said: *"The supply-side reforms mean we should create and improve technological innovative capabilities. We must stick to independent innovation."*

She said: *"At present, most of the robots are assembled with imported core components. But it is important that we develop our own technology and create our own brands."*

Gree is focusing on intelligent manufacturing at present, with its industrial robots being applied to *welding, spraying and transportation*, which should greatly enhance productivity and reduce labor costs.

Dong added the trend in realizing automated and unmanned manufacturing was increasing.

She said: *"We will concentrate on robots and precision machine tools in upgrading and transformation our manufacturing, as well as providing a batch of completely self-developed high-end equipment for the Made in China 2025 strategy."*

Xu Lin, head of the National Development and Reform Commission's planning division, said some core technologies of the manufacturing industry could not meet the demands in an increasingly fierce market.

Xu said the manufacturing industry should improve innovation constantly, enhancing the intelligent manufacturing level.

Song Xiaogang, executive president and secretary-general of China Robot Industry Alliance, said: "From 2009 to 2015, the whole robotics industry entered a period of rapid development, with an average annual growth rate of 15 percent. In 2015, the world's industrial robot sales reached 254,000 units."

China has significantly expanded its leading position as the biggest market with a share of 27 percent of the total supply of industry robots in 2015, according to the statistics from the International Federation of Robotics.

In 2015, Gree produced 23,000 industrial robot units, accounting for 7 percent of the total sales in China. The transformation and upgrading of China's manufacturing sector contributed to the development of the Chinese robot market, Song said, adding that Gree has done good work focusing on the Chinese market.

Song said: "We should grasp the opportunity brought about by the transformation and upgrading of the manufacturing sector and intelligent manufacturing to develop robot products and systems, which can be applied to various fields."

***
_
She looks like my IPE professor. _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> It's happening as we speak. Though density can't match smaller nations yet, in overall scale China is already the largest by now, and accelerating. China's (Mainland only) share is expected to reach 40% of global supply, see below.
> 
> View attachment 382124


I don't think density is that important considering the population of China.
But yes, we must accelerate the trend......
Make it 50+% in the coming decade pls!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

* China’s Robo Revolution *

*Big data and robo-patrols are paving the way for smart and secure cities in the Chinese mainland. *
02 March 2017, HKTC





A JD.com best-seller: YI Technology's upgraded Dome Camera

Recent developments in artificial intelligence (AI) and Internet technology have unleashed various revolutionary smart-security products in the Chinese mainland, leading to rapid expansion of the sector and offering several lucrative opportunities for tech-savvy businesses.

In recent years, *intelligent remote surveillance has become a fact of life in millions of mainland households.* *The dawn of the two-child era has also resulted in a boost for the smart-home security market, with high-tech products embraced as a key element in monitoring the safety and security of babies and young children.*

One company looking to capitalise on this application is *YI Technology*, the dedicated smart-camera subsidiary of *Xiaomi*, the Beijing-headquartered electronics giant. Last December, the company released an upgrade to its YI Dome Camera 1080P, the first generation of which sold more than three million units in the domestic and export markets in the past two years. *It was also listed among the best-selling items during Amazon's 2016 Black Friday sale in the United States.*

As of mid-January, sales of the new camera ranked first among similar products on the JD.com e-commerce platform. Overall, the Rmb169 (US$24.56) camera enjoyed an average positive approval rating of 96 per cent, based on a total of 22,000 user reviews.

According to a member of the company's marketing team, one of the product's key benefits is its use of recognition sensors, a feature that can distinguish the actual sound of a baby crying, reducing the incidence of false alarms. Camera footage can be accessed either via a smartphone or a PC, while the system also includes a two-way intercom facility.





Home security: 360's smart camera
Overall, remotely monitoring children and pets, while keeping an eye out in case of fire or theft has boosted demand in smart security.* It has also been fuelled by a number of Central Government initiatives, notably the Smart City and Safe City strategies*, as well as the expansion of the Internet Plus digital commercial programme.

Apart from the YI suite of digital products, other market leaders in the mainland's smart-security sector include* ZTE Corporation, 360 and Xiongmai.* While all of their ranges have a number of individual features, several technical attributes are common to all of them – high-end motion detection algorithms (delivering considerable sensitivity), compatibility with remote smart devices, a 360-degree panoramic option, and an infrared night-vision function.

*Automated Security*
Recent technical advancements have also ushered in the age of robot plus security, whereby human monitoring/enforcement can be complemented by digital intervention. In line with this, the AnBot – billed as China's first intelligent security robot – debuted at last year's Chongqing High-Tech Fair.

*A little shorter than the height of an average woman, the AnBot weighs about 77 kilogrammes and features an array of smart systems and sensor devices analogous to the human brain and visual/auditory senses. Its features are said to include a smart-learning function, intelligent video analysis, an autonomous patrol capability, intelligent monitoring and detection, remote aggression intervention and an auditory/visual alarm system.* It has a maximum speed of 18 kilometres per hour, patrols at an average of one kilometer per hour, and is capable of 18 hours of continuous operation.

Apart from the AnBot, *other mainland companies have developed intelligent security robots.* Robots created by *Shenzhen's Smart IOT Technology Group (CIOT),* for instance, are already used at a number of industrial parks across the country.

The CIOT robot features an audio and video intercom system, indoor wireless navigation, human-computer interaction, face recognition, autonomous obstacle avoidance, self-charging and an autonomous patrol facility. It is said to be particularly suitable for use in industrial parks and premises where hazardous chemicals are stored.

The success of such systems are said to be down to several factors, most notably shortcomings from the use of human security personnel. First, there are certain areas that are inaccessible to human security guards, making them difficult to monitor. Similarly, the harsh environments and adverse conditions in some facilities make them unsuitable for human patrol.

There are also a growing number of cost issues. Wages for security staff continue to rise every year, with the problem exacerbated by rapid employee turnover and compromised reliability. Automated systems, by comparison, can be relatively cheap to operate, while retaining a high level of scrutiny and continuity of service.

According to the manager of a security firm, one intelligent security robot can manage the workload of up to four staff.* As the required technology matures, applications for such systems are expected to open up in the banking, business premises, community, exhibition halls and government building sectors.* Many local branches of the China Construction Bank, as well as the Foshan Administrative Services Centre in Guangdong, already rely on robotic security solutions.





Big data: key to public planning
At present, *the security sector is seeing traditional patrol protocols gradually being replaced by online high-definition intelligent surveillance systems. *This has created soaring volume of video data, all of which has boosted demand for storage and high-end analytical systems.

In terms of storage, the challenge is to deliver continuous, stable and reliable operation, while facilitating the management of a vast volume of data. One of the most popular solutions has been the adoption of a cloud-storage system, which has the dual advantages of freeing-up a user's storage space while offering a convenient cross-region video search facility.

*ZTE, for instance, offers up to 30 days of cloud storage for video data, along with several back-up security options.* Not to be outdone, YI is looking to introduce an intelligent hard disk video recorder complete with a multiple encryption option and P2P remote connection technology. The latter facility is said to enable users to access a multi-screen viewing and replay option.

In the case of business users, the existing cloud monitoring protocol adopted by Hikvision, Huawei and other well-known companies in the sector is compatible with the services of the majority of hosting service providers and data analysis companies. This allows for access to a variety of intelligent video data analysis options.

Overall, the adoption of big-data technology is considered essential for maximising internal data acquisition, ensuring comprehensive structural analysis, optimising all processing, reducing costs and improving efficiency. Ultimately, integrating information sources from the security sector with data from other industries is an inevitable next step.

In terms of the application of such data, a number of European railway stations already track the flow of millions of their passengers via an array of visual sensors mounted in shared public spaces. Subsequent data analysis has allowed transport staff to optimise passenger flow and integrate such findings into departure scheduling.

In line with this, analysis of smart-security data is expected to be more widely used than just for monitoring premises and providing intruder alerts. Instead, it will provide unparalleled insights into many urban developments and commercial issues, allowing for greater than ever informed decision-making.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*6th China Int'l Industry Robot Exhibition opens
Ecns.cn, March 10, 2017*




A robot is on display at the 6th China (Tianjin) International Industry Robot Exhibition in Tianjin, March 9, 2017. Nearly 400 manufacturers from more than 20 countries and regions brought their latest robots to the exhibition, the biggest of its kind in China in terms of dimensions and influence. (Photo: China News Service/Tong Yu)




A robot is on display at the 6th China (Tianjin) International Industry Robot Exhibition in Tianjin, March 9, 2017. Nearly 400 manufacturers from more than 20 countries and regions brought their latest robots to the exhibition, the biggest of its kind in China in terms of dimensions and influence. (Photo: China News Service/Tong Yu)




A robot is on display at the 6th China (Tianjin) International Industry Robot Exhibition in Tianjin, March 9, 2017. Nearly 400 manufacturers from more than 20 countries and regions brought their latest robots to the exhibition, the biggest of its kind in China in terms of dimensions and influence. (Photo: China News Service/Tong Yu)




The “duAro” dual-arm robot from Kawasaki Robotics on display at the 6th China (Tianjin) International Industry Robot Exhibition in Tianjin. Nearly 400 manufacturers from more than 20 countries and regions brought their latest robots to the exhibition, the biggest of its kind in China in terms of dimensions and influence. (Photo: China News Service/Tong Yu)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Makeblock raises $30 million for education robots*

DEAN TAKAHASHI@DEANTAK

MARCH 16, 2017 7:30 AM





Above: Makeblock's Airblock robot/drone.

Image Credit: Makeblock

Makeblock has raised $30 million in a second round of funding for robotics with an educational twist.

Evolution Media China and Shenzhen Capital Group led the financing for Shenzhen, China-based Makeblock, which has created a variety of robots — from aerial drones to manufacturing robots to toy robots.

The funds support Makeblock’s expansion into new markets, as well as further product development and diversification of science, technology, engineering, math (STEM) education hardware and software, and curriculum resources for educators, children, and hobbyists. Makeblock’s total funding to date is $36 million.

Currently, Makeblock is available in more than 140 countries, with 1,600 channel partners and 20,000 schools and educational organizations implementing Makeblock’s products into their educational curriculum.





Above: Makeblock’s mBot robot for kids.

Image Credit: Makeblock

“We’re excited to support Makeblock at this pivotal point in their growth as they continue to elevate STEM education to a new level” said Jason Ding, president at Evolution Media China, in a statement. “STEM education is the next industry to experience deep disruption, following in the footsteps of the mobile, IoT, and virtual reality industries. Over the past few years, Makeblock has been leading the charge in creating practical products for STEM education in the classroom and at home, and we believe this is just the beginning of their path to transforming education.”

Makeblock has seen rapid growth in the past year, expanding its workforce to over 300 employees worldwide. In addition to furthering STEM/STEAM education distribution, this latest round of funding will be used for the development of new initiatives built upon the company’s most recent work with Microsoft, Intel, and beyond. The infusion of capital will also allow Makeblock to expand its global offices in Beijing, Hong Kong, North America, Japan, and the Netherlands.

The company will be expanding its retail reach in the coming months, deepening its partnership with Barnes & Noble and SoftBank to put Makeblock products in more stores across the globe.





Above: Makeblock’s Airblock drones debuts this spring.

Image Credit: Makeblock

“Creation is happening everywhere at an explosive rate. From schools using Makeblock to teaching STEM concepts, to tech giants like Microsoft, Intel, Apple Education tapping Makeblock to unleash creativity in the classroom, down to parents at home trying to aid in their child’s education, the true power of Makeblock as a platform is to inspire creation,” said Makeblock CEO Jasen Wang, in a statement. “Our goal is to get Makeblock in every school, every home, every creative space to give anyone, at any age the ability to be a creator or inventor.”

The funding will support the launch of Makeblock’s first annual robotics competition later in 2017, which will encourage students to compete with their creative projects using Makeblock’s construction platform. This competition is in support of Chinese Premier Li Keqiang’s “Thirteenth Five Year Plan” on education, which was announced in 2016.

Makeblock’s latest product, Airblock, a modular STEM drone that raised $830,000 on Kickstarter in December 2016, will be available for purchase in retail stores starting May 2017. And on March 8, Makeblock took to Kickstarter to announce a new product — Neuron, a programmable electronic blocks platform for open-ended gadget building.

The company was started in 2011.

http://venturebeat.com/2017/03/16/makeblock-raises-30-million-for-education-robots/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

I am shocked to hear many Chinese kids now have robot interest classes after school. China is well prepared for future tech challenges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

First time I hear about this company. Impressive.




*mBot V1.1*

• Entry level - Great for Grades 1-7
• Graphical programming
• Compatible with Arduino & App Inventor
• Free online courses



*mBot Ranger*

• 3 building forms – Great for Grades 5-11
• Program & control via any smart devices
• Endless ways to play with mBot Ranger
• Free online courses

http://www.makeblock.com/en

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> First time I hear about this company. Impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mBot V1.1*
> 
> • Entry level - Great for Grades 1-7
> • Graphical programming
> • Compatible with Arduino & App Inventor
> • Free online courses
> 
> 
> 
> *mBot Ranger*
> 
> • 3 building forms – Great for Grades 5-11
> • Program & control via any smart devices
> • Endless ways to play with mBot Ranger
> • Free online courses
> 
> http://www.makeblock.com/en


These toys are what kids are now playing in kindergarten and primary school. In middle school, they will start seriously playing at the professional level. Once in the college, they can secure them a job in companies like DJI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Abacin said:


> You will also see more and more fences between countries. The fences for uneducated population.



A recently read a report that the number of foreigners of Africa origin in Guangdong has been at record lows due to lack of demand for low-end labor. In this case, IOT made most of those former traders redundant.

This will be the trend and it corresponds well with China's new high-end talent push.

It is becoming a cross-border natural selection; those who fall behind will be left behind because a sovereign nation has no responsibility for the national of another sovereign nation. It is a little bit tough, but, in the end, progress is through promotion of the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 武成王

so I would suggest huo ji men living in say rural areas of Yun Nan, Gui Zhou, Si Chuan, He Nan, Shan Dong etc by ALL means (learn from fujian) to enter Australia, which is a strategic country we should compete with esp indians.


----------



## TaiShang

*Bionic soft-bodied robot developed successfully*
By Zhang Huan (People's Daily Online) March 31, 2017






A team at Beihang University, together with a foreign company, has successfully developed a soft-bodied octopus tentacle robot, which will be used in industrial and medical contexts, among others, Xinhuanet.com reported on March 30.

*The bionic soft-bodied tentacle is composed of materials similar to the soft tissues in living organisms.* Inspiration for the robot was derived from the physiological structure of mollusks.

Unlike traditional rigid robots, which are often inefficient, insecure and prone to damaging their targets, *the bionic soft-bodied robot can move quickly and is able to safely and securely grasp objects, thanks to the sucking function of a built-in disc.*

The design, manufacturing process, mechanical analysis and control system of the robot were all developed by postgraduate students at the university in collaboration with Associate Professor Wen Li from the Mechanical Engineering and Automation College.

Research done in the process of creating the robot will not only help to advance scientists' understanding of materials, mechanics and kinematics found in nature, it will also promote the research and development of new materials and robots, according to Yu Junzhi, a researcher at the Institute of Automation under the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

We should export such robots to Japan. Our trade balance will shift from a deficit to a surplus right away.


----------



## shadows888

ChineseToTheBone said:


> We should export such robots to Japan. Our trade balance will shift from a deficit to a surplus right away.



yes, plus there are so many creative ways you can use this for and not just industrial work applications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

China is becoming an innovative country. Another sign

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.festo.com/group/de/cms/12745.htm






It's a pretty big arm.


----------



## TaiShang

*China to upgrade robot industry in next few years *
Xinhua, April 6, 2017

China is poised to elevate the domestic robotics industry, according to a senior official.

More than 800 enterprises that provide products and services spanning electronics, machinery, chemicals and medical services have already laid sound foundations for the upgrade, said Xin Guobin, deputy head with the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

China produced 72,400 industrial robots in 2016, up 34.3 percent year on year. Sales are expected to exceed 50 billion yuan (about US$7.26 billion) in 2020, according to industry insiders.

Xin said the ministry will further integrate new technology, support the recruitment of talent, increase the quality and credibility of key machine components, and support the use of robots in emerging industries.

The ministry will expedite related regulations and industry organizations will offer guidance to local authorities, all in accordance with the "Made in China 2025" plan.

The ministry will also set the criteria for market entry and consummate the evaluation system for robotics, to boost industrial development, according to the vice minister.

The "Made in China 2025" blueprint was announced in May 2015 as a way to move manufacturing up in the value chain, promoting development in 10 key sectors including robotics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dingyibvs

shadows888 said:


> yes, plus there are so many creative ways you can use this for and not just industrial work applications.



Particularly the Japanese, they're known to find creative ways of using tentacles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

TaiShang said:


> The "Made in China 2025" blueprint was announced in May 2015 as a way to move manufacturing up in the value chain, promoting development in 10 key sectors including robotics.



Found the list of key sectors.

New advanced information technology.
Automated machine tools and robotics.
Aerospace and aeronautical equipment.
Maritime equipment and high-tech shipping.
Modern rail transport equipment.
New-energy vehicles and equipment.
Power equipment.
Agricultural equipment.
New materials.
Biopharma and advanced medical products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Robots to go fishing in Dalian*
By ZHANG XIAOMIN in Dalian, Liaoning | China Daily | Updated: 2017-04-07





Workers of Zoneco Group Co Ltd sort and pack sea cucumbers in Dalian, Liaoning province. NANGONG AOQING / FOR CHINA DAILY

A leading Chinese fishery company and the Dalian University of Technology have established a laboratory *to develop underwater robots, which are expected to take the place of divers to catch precious seafood.*

The robots will also likely perform seabed monitoring tasks at fishing grounds in Dalian, Liaoning province.

"We're dedicated to developing robots that can work as flexibly and efficiently as experienced divers in the complicated circumstances under the sea," said Wu Hougang, president of Zoneco Group Co Ltd, which is listed on the Shenzhen bourse.

The company employs dozens of divers to pick up precious seafood such as trepang (a type of rare sea cucumber), sea urchins and abalone from the sea floor about 20 to 30 meters from the surface. They work about three to four hours per day.

"The robots will help reduce risks and costs," said Wu.

According to the agreement between the two parties, the lab will carry out innovation of underwater robots focusing on tasks such as environmental perception, underwater observation and ecological monitoring.

The company and the university will also work together to solve technological problems, develop products, and promote the application of technological results.

The lab is expected to be a model for the integration of technology with finance, as well as the collaborative research and development between research institutions and big companies.

Zoneco will provide 300,000 yuan ($43,480) annually to the lab.

The National Natural Science Foundation of China will support the construction of the lab, said Deng Fang, a project director with the foundation.

*"Currently, industrial robots and aerial robots are enjoying rapid development in China while the research and development of underwater robots is relatively slow," said Deng.*

Some other universities and research institutes, including Peking University, Harbin Engineering University and Beijing-based Beihang University, will provide technical support to the lab.

Guo Dongming, president of the Dalian University of Technology, said the cooperation will promote industrial upgrading through new technology, make progress in the areas of underwater robots and maritime information, and help boost the maritime economy in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

_The following highlights the impact of automation/robots on employment and pay.

========_
*Robots Are Slashing U.S. Wages and Worsening Pay Inequality*

Robots have a real impact on jobs and wages, new research shows

by Jeanna Smialek, Bloomberg
March 29, 2017, 12:30 AM GMT+11

Robots have long been maligned for job-snatching. Now you can add depressing wages and promoting inequality to your list of automation-related grievances.

Industrial robots cut into employment and pay for workers, based on an new analysis of local data stretching from 1990 and 2007. The change had the biggest impact on the lower half of the wage distribution, so it probably worsened America's wage gap.

Today's economic research wrap also looks at labor market slack, student loan defaults in times of crisis, and where rates might be headed in coming years. Check this column every week for new and interesting studies from around the world.

*The pessimists's guide to the robot invasion*

Industrial robots have had a "large" and negative effect on U.S. employment and wages in local labor markets, according to new research by Massachusetts Institute of Technology's Daron Acemoglu and Boston University's Pascual Restrepo.

*One additional robot per thousand workers reduces the employment-to-population ratio by 0.18 percentage points to 0.34 percentage points and slashes wages by 0.25 percent to 0.5 percent,* based on their analysis. To put that in context, the U.S. saw an increase of about one new industrial robot for every thousand workers between 1993 and 2007, based on the study.

"*The employment effects of robots are most pronounced in manufacturing*, and in particular, in industries most exposed to robots; in routine manual, blue collar, assembly and related occupations; and for workers with less than college education," the authors write. "Interestingly, and perhaps surprisingly, we do not find positive and offsetting employment gains in any occupation or education groups."

Worth noting: the authors estimate that robots may have increased the wage gap between the top 90th and bottom 10 percent by as much as 1 percentage point between 1990 and 2007. There's also room for much broader robot adoption, which would make all of these effects much bigger.

_Robots and Jobs: Evidence from U.S. Labor Markets
Published March 2017
Available on the NBER website_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

*申通快递 sto-express*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Man versus machine: Evidence that robots are winning the race for jobs*
Claire Cain Miller
MARCH 29 2017

Who is winning the race for jobs between robots and humans?

Last year, two leading economists described a future in which humans come out ahead. But now they've declared a different winner: the robots.

The industry most affected by automation is manufacturing. For every robot per thousand workers in US factories, up to six workers lost their jobs and wages fell by as much as three-fourths of a per cent, according to a new paper by the economists, Daron Acemoglu of MIT and Pascual Restrepo of Boston University. It appears to be the first study to quantify large, direct, negative effects of robots.

The paper is all the more significant because the researchers, whose work is highly regarded in their field, had been more sanguine about the effect of technology on jobs.

In a paper last year, they said it was likely that increased automation would create new, better jobs, so employment and wages would eventually return to their previous levels. Just as cranes replaced dockworkers but created related jobs for engineers and financiers, the theory goes, new technology has created new jobs for software developers and data analysts.

But that paper was a conceptual exercise. The new one uses real-world data - and suggests a more pessimistic future. The researchers said they were *surprised to see very little employment increase in other occupations to offset the job losses in manufacturing*.

That increase could still happen, they said, but for now there are large numbers of people out of work, with no clear path forward - *especially blue-collar men without college degrees*.

"The conclusion is that even if overall employment and wages recover, there will be losers in the process, and it's going to take a very long time for these communities to recover," Acemoglu said.





_Man versus machine in the job market: There's evidence now that machines could be winning. Photo: Bloomberg_

"If you've worked in Detroit [making cars] for 10 years, you don't have the skills to go into health care," he said. "The market economy is not going to create the jobs by itself for these workers who are bearing the brunt of the change."

The paper also helps explain a mystery that has been puzzling economists: why, if machines are replacing human workers, productivity hasn't been increasing. In manufacturing, productivity has been increasing more than elsewhere - and now we see evidence of it in the employment data too.





_Robots are to blame for up to 670,000 lost US manufacturing jobs between 1990 and 2007, it concluded, and that number will rise as industrial robots are expected to quadruple. _Photo: The Age

The study analysed the effect of industrial robots in local labour markets in the United States. *Robots are to blame for up to 670,000 lost manufacturing jobs between 1990 and 2007*, it concluded, and that number will rise because industrial robots are expected to quadruple.

The paper adds to the evidence that automation, more than other factors like trade and offshoring that President Donald Trump had waged his campaign on, has been the bigger long-term threat to blue-collar jobs.

The researchers said the findings - "large and robust negative effects of robots on employment and wages" - remained strong even after controlling for imports, offshoring, software that displaces jobs, worker demographics and the type of industry.

Robots affected both men's and women's jobs, the researchers found, but the effect on male employment was up to twice as big.

The data doesn't explain why, but Acemoglu had a guess: Women are more willing than men to take a pay cut to work in a lower-status field.

The economists looked at the effect of robots on local economies and also more broadly. In an isolated area, each robot per thousand workers decreased employment by 6.2 workers and wages by 0.7 per cent. But across the United States, the effects were smaller, because jobs were created in other places.

Take Detroit, home to automakers, the biggest users of industrial robots. Employment was greatly affected. If automakers can charge less for cars because they employ fewer people, employment might increase elsewhere in the country, like at steel-makers or taxi operators.

Meanwhile, the people in Detroit will probably spend less at stores. Including these factors, each robot per thousand workers decreased employment by three workers and wages by 0.25 per cent.

*The findings fuel the debate about whether technology will help people do their jobs more efficiently and create new ones, as it has in the past, or eventually displace humans*.

David Autor, a collaborator of Acemoglu's at MIT, has argued that machines will complement instead of replace humans, and cannot replicate human traits like common sense and empathy.

"I don't think that this paper is the last word on its subject, but it's an exceedingly carefully constructed and thought-provoking first word," he said.

Restrepo said the problem might be that *the new jobs created by technology are not in the places that are losing jobs*.

"I still believe there will be jobs in the years to come, though probably not as many as we have today," he said. "But the data have made me worried about the communities directly exposed to robots."

The next question is whether the coming wave of technologies, like machine learning, drones and driverless cars, will have similar effects - but on many more people.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

Not all is pessimistic. 

*Panasonic moves global HQ for unit to Singapore*

*Refrigeration compressor manufacturing plant will be 'smart factory' using big data, robots*

http://www.straitstimes.com/busines...nasonic-moves-global-hq-for-unit-to-singapore

In a first for Japanese electronics giant Panasonic, the company has moved the global headquarters for its refrigeration compressor business to Singapore.

Minister for Manpower Lim Swee Say announced the company's first such relocation outside of Japan in recent decades yesterday at the official opening of Panasonic's refrigeration compressor business unit (RCBU) in Singapore.

*The manufacturing plant here, which makes refrigeration compressors, will also be transformed from a traditional manufacturing plant into a "smart factory", which will make use of big data and make processes more automated.

Although workers could be worried about being replaced by robots, Mr Lim said Panasonic "shows us that while technology may replace some jobs, it can also create new and better ones".

Even as Panasonic's operation has become more manpower lean, it did not retrench local workers, but instead retrained them to work alongside robots, noted Mr Lim.

Retraining benefits workers, he said, adding that Panasonic's retraining of its local staff has resulted in a 35 per cent jump in the median salary over the last five years.*

However, Mr Lim said companies may still need specific expertise which they cannot find in Singapore. In the case of Panasonic, they had to hire foreign workers with skills in advanced element design and process innovation.

Citing "the complementarity of our local and foreign manpower", Mr Lim said the foreign experts "helped to train and strengthen our locals to master these skills", improving the local workforce.

At a press conference yesterday, the company's top management pledged to keep the jobs of its 650-strong Singapore workforce, even as it turns its operations in Bedok South into a smart factory.

Panasonic Appliances Refrigeration Devices Singapore's manufacturing centre director Leong Mun Chong said: "When we talk about automation, the understanding is to reduce the number of jobs. This is true because, currently, we are relying on foreign workers... If we transform into a smart set-up, the reliance on foreign workers will be reduced and we can employ locals to manage advanced technology."

Mr Leong said that, overall, the transfer of the headquarters to Singapore from Kusatsu city, Shiga Prefecture, will result in an increase in staff numbers in the RCBU unit.

*It could double the size of its research and development team to about 120 engineers in five years. "As a whole, it's an increase of staff. On the other hand, while implementing projects, we will be reducing the number of manual, operating jobs,"* said Mr Leong.

The company's phasing out of manual jobs will mainly affect its foreign workforce of about 350 workers, mostly from China.

Panasonic wants to cut this workforce by 200 workers in the next three to five years, said Mr Leong.

Panasonic Appliances Refrigeration Devices Singapore's managing director Atsunao Terasaki said: "We believe we can strengthen product competitiveness to gain better profit from customers.

"We can also increase our volume after moving our headquarters from Japan to Singapore."

He expects the move to double the company's profit ratio.


----------



## onebyone

*Robots sorting system in Chinese express company*







http://www.hikrobotics.com/en/robot_solution_info.aspx?k1=2&k2=10&k3=45&id=106

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mo12

That is amazing.

Poor people for those who will be losing their jobs and I fear for mine.


----------



## TaiShang

*Robot revolution taking place in Changsha*
(chinadaily.com.cn)
Updated: 2017-04-06

Changsha National Economic and Technical Development Zone is *honing its intelligent manufacturing industry by using robots in most plants.*

The automobile industry has become the most intelligent manufacturing sector with almost fully-automated production lines for all assembly processes. *Only two or three workers are needed in a workshop to produce a whole car.*






Fewer workers are needed in the assembling workshops at GAC Mitsubishi Motors in Changsha. [Photo/csxnews.com]

"Robots operating on the machines can not only reduce labor costs, but also make the assembly process quicker and more accurate," said Wang Fei, Labor Union chairman at Changsha branch of Shanghai Volkswagen.

The human interaction system used in the Changsha arm of German tool manufacturer Bosch is also noted in the Changsha National Economic and Technical Development Zone.

The intelligent production line is equipped with cameras that collect operating data to a storage cloud to share information among the whole Bosch Group.

"Manufacturing efficiency and quality has increased by 30 percent thanks to the robotic production line," said Zhang Bisheng, production technical director of Bosch in Changsha.

Apart from using robots in manufacturing, Changsha National Economic and Technical Development Zone *encourages businesses to innovate in producing intelligent robots to develop itself into an intelligent manufacturing center.*





Robotic wielding systems with 3D visual senses are developed at Bluesky Robot, a robotics company based in Changsha National Economic and Technical Development Zone. [Photo/csxnews.com]

*Bluesky Robot has developed the first robotic welding system with a 3D visual sense that makes the robots "see" gaps and locate them automatically, which greatly reduces the programming time of the robot operators.*

Systems integrator Hunan Yuhuan Intelligent Equipment can customize intelligent manufacturing production lines and workshops for different companies in the fields of mobile phone manufacturing, medical care, food and other industries.





An engineer debugs an intelligent manufacturing device in a workshop of Hunan Yuhuan Intelligent Equipment. [Photo/csxnews.com]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*WATCH: Cute Robots Sort 200,000 Packages a Day in Chinese Warehouse*

By Matthew Bossons, April 12, 2017







If you have spent any amount of time in China, you have likely engaged in an online shopping spree or two and experienced firsthand the speed and efficiency of the country’s delivery system.

But now, thanks to a captivating video circulating online, you can witness what’s going on behind the scenes while you are eagerly awaiting that new gadget you ordered off Taobao.

The footage profiles a Chinese delivery company that uses self-charging robots to sort through a staggering 200,000 packages per day in their warehouse. 

The robots run 24 hours a day and use a code-scanning system to ensure packages are moved to the right location. These codes, according to a _People’s Daily _Facebook post, virtually eliminate sorting errors. 

Watch the shipping robots in action below_ (VPN off)_:

https://www.thatsmags.com/china/pos...t-200-000-packages-a-day-in-chinese-warehouse

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


> WATCH: Cute Robots Sort 200,000 Packages a Day in Chinese Warehouse


the robots are developed and supplied by the Chinese company Hikvision (海康威视). Hikvision is a global leading player of video surveillance solution. The company is now leveraging its expertise on image recognition to expand to the robotics area. What we see now is just a tiny example of its robotics portfolio.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> *WATCH: Cute Robots Sort 200,000 Packages a Day in Chinese Warehouse*


I always pay attention to rising robotics and automation in industrial sector, not aware of such trend also develops so fast in services sector like logistics, good news!



TaiShang said:


> *Robots to go fishing in Dalian*


Robotics in agricultural/fisheries sector, interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

Shotgunner51 said:


> I always pay attention to rising robotics and automation in industrial sector, not aware of such trend also develops so fast in services sector like logistics, good news!


Robotics nowadays not only work in such "small" warehouses, but also work in huge ports.

Check the following video, start from 43min30sec. China's ZPMC (振华港机) is developing and producing AGVs (Automatic Guided Vehicles) for key ports in China!

We know ZPMC is already the king of harbor cranes; its next target is to become king of harbor AGVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

GS Zhou said:


> Robotics nowadays not only work in such "small" warehouses, but also work in huge ports.
> 
> Check the following video, start from 43min30sec. China's ZPMC (振华港机) is developing and producing AGVs (Automatic Guided Vehicles) for key ports in China!
> 
> We know ZPMC is already the king of harbor cranes; its next target is to become king of harbor AGVs.


Exactly, ZPMC has overwhelming lead globally, Shanghai power!
http://ez.zpmc.com/products/automation_en.aspx

ZPMC now is building the 1st Fully Automated Port in Qingdao (青岛). Other than Chinese ports, propects for *SINGA (Sustainable Integrated Next Generation Advanced)* port concept include Busan (SK), Dubai, Singapore and hopefully Colombo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Chinese scientists build soft robotic fish*

Xinhua, April 12, 2017

Chinese scientists from eastern China's Zhejiang Province have created a soft robotic fish with no motor and a fast speed.

"The robot is expected to be used underwater to record the temperature and salinity of the sea and detect pollutants," said Li Tiefeng, an associate professor at Zhejiang University.

The 9.3-centimeter-long fish weighs 90 grams and has an electric controller at the core, fins made of silicone, and a silicone body and tail. All components are transparent except for a small battery pack and two electromagnets.

"The soft and transparent body will make it easy for the robot to sneak through narrow reefs without being damaged or detected by other sea creatures," he said.

Instead of being powered by traditional rigid motors, the fish is built with artificial muscle, stimuli-responsive polymers that can bend or stretch under a cyclic voltage provided by the embedded lithium battery.

"Soft artificial muscle can respond quickly to electricity, meaning faster fin flapping and greater speed," Li said.

At top speed, the robot can swim six centimeters per second, beating the previous record for soft untethered underwater robots by three centimeters per second.

With a tethered exterior power supply, the fish can swim up to 14 centimeters per second, about the same speed as similar-sized fish.

"The materials used in the robot are common, cheap and environment friendly, with the potential to be produced on a large scale in China," Li said. "Our next step is to improve the efficiency of the artificial muscle and develop key techniques for mass production."

The findings were published in the academic journal Scientific Advances earlier this month.

http://china.org.cn/china/2017-04/12/content_40607155.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese firm halves worker costs by hiring army of robots to sort out 200,000 packages a day*

The machines are cheaper than human workers and are also more efficient and accurate in sorting out parcels, spokesman says
PUBLISHED : Tuesday, 11 April, 2017, 12:10pm





A viral video showing an army of little orange robots sorting out packages in a warehouse in eastern China is the latest example of how machines are increasingly taking over menial factory work on the mainland.

The behind-the-scenes footage of the self-charging robot army in a sorting centre of Chinese delivery powerhouse Shentong (STO) Express was shared on _People’s Daily_’s social media accounts on Sunday.

The video showed dozens of round orange Hikvision robots – each the size of a seat cushion – swivelling across the floor of the large warehouse in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province.

A worker was seen feeding each robot with a package before the machines carried the parcels away to different areas around the sorting centre, then flipping their lids to deposit them into chutes beneath the floor.

The robots identified the destination of each package by scanning a code on the parcel, thus minimising sorting mistakes, according to the video.

The machines can sort up to 200,000 packages a day and are self-charging, meaning they can operate around the clock.

An STO Express spokesman told the _South China Morning Post_ on Monday that the robots had helped the company save half the costs it typically required to use human workers.

They also improved efficiency by around 30 per cent and maximised sorting accuracy, he said.

“We use these robots in two of our centres in Hangzhou right now,” the spokesman said. “We want to start using these across the country, especially in our bigger centres.”

Although the machines could run around the clock, they were presently used only for about six or seven hours each time from 6pm, he said.

Manufacturers across China have been increasingly replacing human workers with machines.

The output of industrial robots in the country grew 30.4 per cent last year.

In the country’s latest five-year plan, the central government set a target aiming for annual production of these robots to reach 100,000 by 2020.

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/soci...cuts-costs-hiring-army-robots-sort-out-200000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

Brilliant!


----------



## ahojunk

*China's first combat robot competition wins many fans*
2017-04-17 10:38 Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_





Enthusiasts try their hand at robot combat. (Photos: Li Hao/GT)





A boy imitates a robot. (Photo: Li Hao/GT)

"Come on! Come on! Yes!" shouted the audience.

Eyes glued to the stage, they were watching Major League FMB (Fighting My Bots), the first ever combat robot competition in China. Held in Beijing on the weekend of April 8 and 9, the competition saw 12 clubs competing for top honors. To win, their robots needed to either knock out their opponent's robot or get a higher performance score than their opponent in a three-minute, one-on-one fight.

Although some Chinese are fans of Western combat robot shows, such as Britain's Robot Wars and the US' BattleBots, this was the first time that they got to see the combat firsthand, and they seemed really engrossed in the battles.

*Getting into the game*

Fresh off their win on the morning of April 9, the five members of Shanghai club Sixth Universe Speed crowded around a screen that showed a live feed from the fighting area where a game between their soon-to-be opponent and another team was taking place.

They wanted to check out what their opponent's robot could do before their robot The Railgun went up against it in the afternoon.

At the end of the event, The Railgun had won four matches in a row and nabbed first place.

The five members behind the robot are all from the Shanghai Manufacturing and Robotics Laboratory at Shanghai University.

They started to make robots at the end of last year, and it took them about two months to prepare for the competition, including designing and assembling the robot.

Tong Zhaodong, one of the five members and the designer in the team, conceded that there were a few challenges while he was designing the robot.

The biggest one, he said, was a lack of parts and equipment to build with, as the competition was the first of its kind in China, which meant that it was hard to find professional equipment.

He added that the robot was so heavy that it took three of them to lift it.

"It has great destructive force, unlike some of the robots in other previous showcases that could be lifted by one person and were not very powerful," he said.

According to the team leader Huang Zhihui, he and his teammates decided to participate in the competition because they wanted to stand out from other laboratories and institutions that mostly use robots as a gimmick to get the public's attention.

"What we are trying to do is to combine learning with production and research," he said.

Yang Shouchen, another team member, agreed. He said the team is attempting to put theory into practice.

Besides combat robots, they have also worked hard to build other kinds of robots, such as service robots, flexible robots and medical robots, hoping to make a contribution to society.

Lu Jingjing, the CEO of Shanghai club Guanghuan, founded the club at the beginning of 2017 out of her interest in and great passion for robots.

It took her and her team members around three months to prepare their robot Azure Dragon for the competition.

She enjoyed the event a lot and thinks that it could attract young people.

"It is very interesting," she said. "It is a brilliant opportunity not only for excitement but also for brainstorming, as entrants study both their own robots and those of the other teams while competing."

As the only female participant, Lu said she hopes to expand the perceptions of what women can do in society.

"There is more to being a woman other than being a daddy's girl," she said. "Also, if more women participate in the competition, there will be more for the audience."

*Growing awareness*

Zhang Hongfei, the CEO of FMB, the Shanghai-based sports company that both founded and organized the Major League FMB, said that the fights between robots could be more hard-hitting and interesting than those between men as there is more to explore in the former, like the shapes of robots and the strategies being employed.

"The kind of competition my team and I are trying to hold is not one that can only be understood by experts, but one that the general public can enjoy," he said.

To attract public interest, Zhang held some competitions for amateurs and fans and provided small robots weighing two to three kilograms that could be controlled via phone to make it easier for new players to get started.

He also put on a robot camp where zero-based participants could make a 15-kilogram robot in eight weekends.

"There are events centers in Shanghai and Chongqing which are used to train, hold and promote competitions," he said.

"We will soon build one in Beijing."

The main motivation that drove him to focus on combat robots was his belief that robots and artificial intelligence will represent the most advanced level of the tech industry in the next 100 years.

He said his company plans to host more robot competitions in the near future, for example, the FMB World Cup in Shanghai in October where more than 20 teams from 16 countries and regions are expected to participate and three warm-up games in Nanchang, Jiangxi Province; Qinhuangdao, Hebei Province; and Hainan Province respectively.

Zhang said that the number of participants has been growing and expects the numbers to continue edging upward as more Chinese become aware of the competitions.

"It tripled this year compared with last year, and it doubled last year compared with the year before that," he said.

*Passion knows no age*

The event also attracted young kids and their parents. One little boy apparently got so excited by the robots that he sparked an interest in the adult friend of one of his parents.

Ma Feifei, a white-collar worker in Beijing, was amazed at her friend's 10-year-old son's response to the robots at the event. The child was so enthusiastic about the robots that he stayed inside the venue the whole day on April 8.

"He started to design robot models on a piece of paper after he went home that night," she said.

Inspired, Ma took her two-year-old son to the event the next day, but he was a little put out by all the flashing lights and loud sounds of metal hitting metal.

Leo, a 7-year-old boy who had been a fan of robots since his father bought him his first robot-related toy blocks as a child, was also thrilled by the robot showcase.

His father Zhang Chun, who works for a telecommunications company in Beijing, brought him to the game on April 9.

"We would have come yesterday if he had been available," Zhang said. "Robots with strange shapes fighting caught his attention. If we have time, I would be happy to bring him to more similar games."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Internet-connected intelligent robot vendors to smarten industry up*
2017-04-17 10:11 | China Daily | _Editor: Wang Fan_





_A woman interacts with a smart Magic Wand vendor in Guangzhou. (Photo by Zhu Yuanbin/China Daily)_

Robot hawkers and smart automated vendors, anyone?

They can approach passersby, scan them for potential buyers, and make a customized sales pitch.

Such scenes may no longer belong to the realm of fantasy but become a reality sooner than later, say experts driving innovative internet-based technologies in China.

Unlike traditional vending machines found at public areas, an intelligent vending robot can interact with consumers and understand what each of them really needs.

"The vending robot can help companies better adjust their product mix and build a more market-oriented business by mining data on consumer habits," said Dai Jiabao, founder and chief executive officer of Guangdong Magic Wand Technology Co Ltd.

Magic Wand has developed an intelligent vending machine that will be tested at major public areas in Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong province, this month, according to Dai.

"Traditional retail companies need to introduce more internet-based technologies to upgrade their businesses. As a company engaged in research and development of intelligent facilities, we are willing to use the booming internet-based technologies to help traditional manufacturers to boost their sales."

According to Dai, Magic Wand will provide customized services for retailers, aiming to expand use of smart robots at major industrial areas.

The company has already signed purchasing agreements with a number of domestic companies in the fast moving consumer goods or FMCG industry, according to Dai.

"Internet-based technologies, which are used by intelligent vending machines, will help revitalize the manufacturing and retail sectors," said Dai.

A growing number of traditional manufacturing businesses in the Pearl River Delta have already harnessed internet-based technologies to upgrade themselves, especially their sales operations.

Stephen Tai, founder and chairman of Four Seas Group, a Hong Kong-based food company, said internet-based technologies have opened up new opportunities for the traditional manufacturing sector, driving the industry from low-end processing to advanced and intelligent manufacturing.

"We opened online trading services last year, which were well combined with our traditional business," said Tai.

Four Seas has 20 production plants in Hong Kong and the Chinese mainland, which distribute over 5,000 food products sourced from over 30 countries and regions.

In Guangzhou alone, Four Seas has opened 10 food processing plants, including a subsidiary dedicated to international trade and e-commerce.

"The booming internet-based technologies have helped expand our sales and product varieties. As a traditional food company, we are bracing for new challenges and opportunities in the internet era," said Tai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

Some 800 robot makers seek scale as Chinese industry automates
JD.com, E-Deodar and Midea lead China’s charge for domination
Scenes from China’s quest to dominate the robotic future: At startup E-Deodar, a human-looking droid serves coffee to employees who are building $15,000 industrial bots that are about a third cheaper than foreign brands and are being used to automate assembly lines across the Pearl River Delta manufacturing hub.

Some 1,900 kilometers (1,200 miles) to the north, inside a lab at Beijing-based e-commerce giant JD.com Inc., a spider-like robot plunges down from its frame, seizes a book on a conveyor belt with its suctioned claws and hurls it into a crate. The machine can sort 3,600 objects an hour, four times as many as a person -- just one piece of the robotic technology the company’s developing to automate warehouses.

_




Inside JD.com’s logistics base in Shanghai.

Photographer: Qilai Shen/Bloomberg
China is embracing robotics with the same full-on intensity that’s made it a force in high-speed rail and renewable energy. Beijing economic planners view it as a stepping stone to a broader strategic goal: dominating emerging markets for artificial intelligence, driver-less vehicles and digitally-connected appliances and homes. “China has a great history of being an effective fast follower,” said Colin Angle, chief executive officer of Bedford, Massachusetts-based vacuum and defense robot maker iRobot Corp. “The question will be “‘Can they innovate?’”

Standing in the way are established robotics superpowers like Japan, South Korea, Germany and the U.S. Yet China has three big advantages--scale, growth momentum and money. It’s home to the world’s fastest-growing robotics market and vast manufacturing sector where companies are under pressure to automate. China overtook Japan in 2013 in unit sales domestically. Guangdong province, for example, announced in 2015 plans to offer 943 billion yuan ($137 billion) in subsidies to about 2,000 local companies, including both robot makers and those making autos, home appliances, and construction materials, that are looking to automate their plants.






That creates a big opening for Chinese start-ups. “The mantle of leadership is wide open,” said Justin Rose, a partner and manufacturing expert with Boston Consulting Group in Chicago. “China has the ability to rise to prominence.”

To get there, China has a two-pronged strategy. President Xi Jinping’s government wants local industrial robotics makers like E-Deodar Robot Equipment Co., Anhui Efort Intelligent Equipment Co., and Siasun Robot & Automation Co. to take on foreign players including Japan’s Fanuc Corp. or California-based Adept Technology Inc. for leadership in the $11 billion market. Chinese corporate demand is expected to power double-digit demand for factory bots, according to Gudrun Litzenberger, General Secretary of the International Federation of Robotics. In 2016, China installed 90,000 new robots. That’s one-third of the world total and 30 percent more than the year before.






A technician controls an E-Deodar industrial robot fitted with a mannequin hand on the testing line.

Photographer: Qilai Shen/Bloomberg
Yet China’s ambitions go beyond factory robots that bolt and weld. Earlier this year, officials deployed a pollution-monitoring robot in the Zhengzhou East Railway Station, one of China’s busiest, and a Chinese deep-sea robot broke a new record, descending to 6,329 meters (21,000 feet) in the Mariana Trench in March. Xi, who in 2014 called for a “robot revolution,” was greeted by a droid when he visited a top science academy in Anhui province last year. “I’m very happy to see you, dear President. I wish you happiness every day,” said Jia Jia, who is also known as "robot goddess" for her good looks, the China Daily reported.

Right now, China lags rival nations when it comes to robot adoption. China had only 49 robots per 10,000 workers in 2015, versus 176 for the U.S., Germany’s 301 and South Korea’s world-leading 531. Yet if China’s robot build-out succeeds, it may be able to stanch the flow of factories moving overseas.








Under a sweeping proposal called “Made in China 2025,” as well as a five-year robot plan launched last April, Beijing plans to focus on automating key sectors of the economy including car manufacturing, electronics, home appliances, logistics, and food production. At the same time, the government wants to increase the share of indigenous-branded robots in China to more than 50 percent of total sales volume by 2020 from 31 percent last year.

Robot makers and the companies that automate will be eligible for subsidies, low-interest loans, tax waivers, and rent-free land. “Fair or unfair, you can expect Chinese companies will get a lot of preferential treatment and funding,” said Rose with Boston Consulting. “They actually have a comprehensive plan to get there. And their track record isn’t terrible either.”






An exhibitor dusts off a robot at the Mobile World Congress Shanghai in 2016.

Photographer: Qilai Shen/Bloomberg
Industrial automation is crucial for China, home to an aging population and shrinking labor force. Manufacturing wages have more than doubled in the last decade. Also, younger Chinese workers, “don’t want to do repetitive work,” said James Li, President of ABB Robotics China, the local unit of Switzerland’s ABB Ltd. and one of the first robot companies to set up in China. It supplies machines that spray paint cars and man electronics assembly lines. “Robotics is hot,” said Li, who notes that local governments are investing heavily in industrial parks to develop the technology.

The Chinese productivity push is being watched with trepidation by global competitors. “They’re putting a lot of money and a lot of effort into automation and robotics in China. There’s nothing keeping them from coming after our market,” said John Roemisch, vice-president of sales and marketing for Fanuc America Corp.

Demand for robots in China is clear enough. Less certain is whether Chinese robotics companies have the tech savvy to compete globally. Lured by tax breaks and cheap land, some 800 Chinese robotics companies have set up shop. Trouble is, some startups buy key components from Siemens or Fanuc, put them in a robot shell with an arm, and then slap on a Chinese brand name, says Chai Yueting, director of the National Engineering Laboratory for E-Commerce Technologies at Tsinghua University.

“China has lots of robot companies. But their technology often is from the Japan or U.S.,” said Chai. “China’s own specific robot technology is still very limited.”

*Overcrowded Field*
Chai predicts that at least half of China’s robot makers will eventually shut their operations. An overcrowded field is a challenge the government has also acknowledged. China risks being inundated with low-end robotics, Xin Guobin, the vice minister of industry and information technology, was quoted as saying in state media in March.

Still, with China’s huge demand, its financial heft, and the government’s clear desire to develop, Chai predicts a handful of globally competitive Chinese robot makers are likely to emerge.






Max Chu

Photographer: Qilai Shen/Bloomberg
E-Deodar aims to become one of them. Launched in 2015 by Ningbo Techmation Co., the startup has lured Chinese engineers and software developers by recreating a Silicon Valley-style work climate.

“I want employees to feel like they are coming to Starbucks, not an office,” said Max Chu, the general manager who sports short-cropped hair and a casual sweater vest.

The two-year-old Foshan-based company in southern Guangdong province has already mastered the three basic building blocks of sophisticated automated machines: servomotors, drivers and control panels. Most Chinese companies acquire these components from foreign rivals. 

*Landmark Deal*
Having its own proprietary technology brings down costs and drives sales of about 40 robots a month. This year’s revenues are expected to reach 50 million yuan ($7.27 million), five times that of 2016, he said. “People ask me, how long can you make robots? I say, it’s simple, we will make robots until there’s no more people in factories,” said Chu.

Chinese home appliance-maker Midea Group Co. has opted to buy its way into the robotics game. In early 2017, it closed its 3.7 billion euro ($4 billion) acquisition of Augsburg, Germany-based Kuka AG, a specialist in transport and automotive robots. The deal, which faced political opposition in Germany, allows Midea to automate and boost productivity in its white goods business, while “grabbing the opportunity” in the robotics industry that’s expanding exponentially, said Andy Gu.






A Kuka industrial robotic arm pours a glass of beer during the Automatica trade fair in Munich in 2016.

Photographer: Martin Leissl/Bloomberg
“We need to leverage each other’s strengths to expand our business with each other,” said Gu, the Cornell-educated vice president who led the acquisition.

The Foshan company has started to build a research center in Louisville, Kentucky, and hopes to leverage the expertise of engineers at Kuka’s Robotics Research and Development Center in Austin, Texas, said Gu. 

Meanwhile, Midea’s huge sales and distribution network can help Kuka, already one of the top three robot brands globally and in the Chinese market, move into new businesses. “We are going to expand into more industries to be more diversified,” said its German CEO Till Reuter in a March interview. “Midea will help us to open the doors.”

Jointly-developed robotic vacuum cleaners will be an early priority, followed by robots to meet the healthcare needs of China’s rapidly aging population, according to Midea’s Gu, who sees a big future market for machines designed for home use. Sales of domestic service robots in 2015 increased 16 percent to 5.4 million units, propelling a $2.2 billion market, according to the International Federation of Robotics. “If the base is big enough, and the costs really come down, then there is an opportunity to really move these products,” said Gu.






Technicians adjust an E-Deodar industrial robot on the production line of a furniture company in Foshan.

Photographer: Qilai Shen/Bloomberg
The biggest robotics market of them all in China may be logistics. While Amazon took the lead with its purchase of robot maker Kiva in 2012, JD.com is now rushing to automate its business, which is still reliant on tens of thousands of warehouse workers and deliverymen on trucks and motorcycles. It is using its own self-developed test drones to deliver packages in remote, rural regions of China and is experimenting with robots that deliver packages on college campuses.

The goal is near human-less warehouses. Eventually packages will be delivered via drones or driver-less vehicles, and facial recognition software will be used to prevent delivery errors, according to JD.com Chief Technology Officer Chen Zhang. “For the new wave in intelligent robots who can learn, who can get better faster,” the developments are just beginning, said Chen. “We are all just starting out really.”

The technology gap that must be overcome by Chinese robot-makers is still substantial, and it’s hard to imagine so many startup companies surviving long-term. However, foreign executives see China producing some globally competitive robotic companies eventually.

“As they learn how to compete, they’ll be a force to be reckoned with,” said Stuart Shepherd, CEO of Gudel Inc., the U.S. unit of the eponymous Swiss robot manufacturer.

— With assistance by Dexter Roberts, and Rachel Chang
https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/...tile-china-s-conquest-plan-for-robot-industry

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

onebyone said:


>




This is a promising trend, @Shotgunner51 . It is incredible that in merely three years the share of domestic content in industrial robots in China has reached 1/3 of the total.

Impressive development but never near to be enough.

The ratio should at least reverse in three-four years to 2/3 of the total being domestically made.

Besides, China still lags behind other developed nations in robot adaptation. But, as @Shotgunner51 said before, given the size of China, it is perhaps not quite right to compare with smaller scale countries/regions like SK or Taiwan Province.

The best benchmark is now to beat the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*It can fight on all fours and wields a staff*
By Rob Thubron on May 1, 2017, 7:00 AM


It been a long time coming, but the giant robot battle between Boston-based Megabots’ Mark III and Japan’s Kuratas takes place this August. Now, China has decided it wants to join in on the fighting. Its Monkey King machine could enter the sport and may become the Mark III’s second opponent.

Megabots is still deciding whether to allow the Monkey King, which comes from Beijing’s Gunmetal, to compete. It was unveiled over the weekend at the capital city's national stadium, and as you can see in the promo video, it can fight on all fours or stand on hind legs when using its staff.






Over 8000 backers raised almost $555,000 to help Magabots’ Mark II take on Suidobashi Heavy Industry’s Kuratas. That amount was some way short of the $1.5 million goal, but the bigger problem was that tests showed the machine’s operator was likely to be seriously injured during the battle, leading to the construction of a Mark III robot with “a safer cockpit, improved controls, and modular arms.”

The Mark III weighs 12 tons and is powered by a 430-horspower V8 engine. With Suidobashi Heavy Industry insisting on the fight being a hand-to-hand match, the Megabots team needed to make some changes to its original design. The 16-foot tall robot's new Heavy Lifting Arms can pick up a total of 2500 pounds.

China’s entry is seen as good news for all involved. It could result in more nations entering their own robot gladiators, and help achieve the ultimate goal: the creation of a robot fighting league

*Related Reads*

Burger King launches ad designed to trigger your Google Home, doesn't go as planned
This 11,840-square-foot mansion in China was 3D printed
China's new robot soldier can zap rioters with electricity
http://www.techspot.com/news/69140-...-machine-join-giant-robot.html#commentsOffset

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cgy

The progress of science and technology is very good, and now the robot may be just a toy, the future of robots can do dangerous work instead of people.


----------



## onebyone

Makeblock’s do-it-yourself kits have made it a major player in the world of robotics – and are helping China reposition itself as a global powerhouse for the industry

BY COCO LIU

1 MAY 2017






Makeblock’s Jasen Wang. File photo


Growing up in a farming village in central China, Jasen Wang’s childhood was far removed from the worlds of Lego, RoboSapiens and other toys designed to introduce young minds to the world of robotics. It was not until the age of 20 that Wang first put his hands on a robot, as part of a college competition.

“I was amazed by how smart a machine could be,” he recalled.

That epiphany sparked an obsession with robotics that put Wang on the road to creating Makeblock, a five-year-old start up near Hong Kong that now sells millions of dollars worth of do-it-yourself robotics kits and related products.




mBot, one of Makeblock’s most popular products, allows students to learn engineering and computing by building robots. Photo: Coco Liu

“I always want to make the process of creation easier, so people can turn their ideas into reality without much hassle,” Wang said. “We are now on the way to realising that goal.”

Inside a brand new office tower on the outskirts of Shenzhen, Makeblock’s 1,000-sq-metre R&D centre might be considered a fantasyland for geeks.

Young men and women fix their eyes on computer screens filled with code. Engineers, sitting on the floor and facing the wall, are surrounded by hundreds of mechanical pieces. No one looks up; they are busy putting together robots.

Last year, three new products were born here, including Makeblock’s Airblock, a DIY drone which raised nearly US$900,000 in a Kickstarter crowd-funding campaign in November and earned an internationally recognised Red Dot Design Award.




A 3D printer made of Lego at the World Robot Olympiad in New Delhi, India. Photo: AP

Wang’s business started as a way for hobbyists to find parts, but has become a construction platform that offers more than 500 pieces, compatible software and building kits. His company claims to have more than 1 million users worldwide and generated a revenue of US$17.5 million last year, a 400 per cent increase from 2013, when Makeblock began production.

Once a one-man company, it now employs some 400 people, with engineers from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology and other top universities.

But Wang’s success goes beyond the company itself – it has also brought his motherland closer to a bigger goal: once the world’s factory floor for low-end products, China is now repositioning itself as a global powerhouse for robotics.

In 2013, China surpassed Japan to become the world’s top market for industrial robots, according to the International Federation of Robotics, an industry group based in Germany.

Will China also become a global leader in robotic innovation and production? “Yes, it is working towards that direction,” said Jan Zhang, an analyst at global market research firm IHS Markit.




A farmer looks at a drone spraying pesticide in his field in Jixian County, north China’s Shanxi Province. More than 3,000 hectares of apple trees will be protected by drones this year. Photo: Xinhua

After calls by Chinese President Xi Jinping (習近 平) for “a robot revolution”, more than 1,000 robotics firms have mushroomed across the nation, according to a 2016 report by the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology. By contrast, analysts say, the sector was virtually non-existent in China a decade ago.

The Chinese robotics industry has grown larger and more savvy. When Boston-based _Robotics Business Review_ magazine recently ranked the top 50 most influential robotics makers in the world, they selected two mainland Chinese companies – DJI and Siasun – alongside Google and ABB.

DJI is a drone maker in Shenzhen, and Shenyang-based Siasun produces a wide range of robots, from powerful arms used to build cars to an elegant machine guide that can assist shoppers.

“I think robotics is a sector in which China is going to quickly become a global leader,” said Benjamin Joffe, a partner at the Shenzhen office of HAX, a start-up accelerator that specialises in hardware businesses and has invested in several Chinese robotics companies.




An exhibitor demonstrates the Inmotion R2 vehicle in Las Vegas. Photo: AP

Joffe said Chinese personal transporter brands such as Ninebot and Inmotion were already industry leaders. While Chinese industrial-robot makers still lagged their Western peers, they were “growing fast”, he said.

Such acceleration is a boost for China’s goal to stay competitive in global manufacturing. The nation has long taken advantage of its cheap labour to compete with Western factories, but is losing its advantage as wages increase.

Under pressure from a rapidly ageing population and a shrinking pool of workers, countries worldwide are turning to robots for help. Zion Market Research estimates that the global service robot market will be worth US$24 billion by 2022. The goal for Chinese companies, President Xi said in 2014, was to grab a slice of this multibillion-dollar market.

*Business incubators look to China for tech world’s next big thing*
Other nations are keen to see such benefits, too. Japan, which has employed hundreds of thousands of robot workers in factories – it even sent a robot to space – has called the industry a key component of its future economic growth. For its part, the European Commission has launched a public-private partnership to pump more than US$3 billion into innovation in civilian robotics. Although US President Donald Trump has yet to unveil how he will “make America great again” with the help of robotics, industry leaders and government advisers have urged him to do so.

But few nations seem ready to match China’s commitments. As part of a push to transform its manufacturing sector, Beijing has armed its robotics industry with money and incentives: one programme lured back Chinese engineers working overseas; billions of dollars were poured into technology parks dedicated to robotics production and related businesses; and despite its ongoing crackdown on capital outflows, green lights have been given to Chinese companies acquiring Western robotics technologies.




German Chancellor Angela Merkel, Polish Prime Minister Beata Szydlo, Lower Saxony’s State Premier Stephan Weil and former footballer Jens Lehmann look at a KUKA robot. Photo: AFP

One case in point is Chinese appliance manufacturer Midea’s acquisition of robot maker Kuka last year. Shortly after German Chancellor Angela Merkel visited Kuka’s booth at a trade fair – asking, somewhat curiously whether its robots could squeeze lemons – its ownership changed hands. Midea, best known for producing washing machines and air conditioners, bought Kuka for nearly US$5 billion, making it the largest-ever Chinese takeover of a German company.

“With Kuka as the platform, we will work on industrial robots, commercial robots, service robots and artificial intelligence [AI],” Midea said on its website.




A Kuka robot at an industrial trade fair in Hanover, northern Germany. Photo: EPA

While Western firms such as Lego began producing robot-building kits for children as early as the 1990s, industry players say Chinese brands such as Wang’s Makeblock are catching up.

“One innovation Makeblock has made is to bring robotics into classrooms,” said Zoe He, a business development manager at Microsoft in Shenzhen. “Their products have become a showcase of how to modernise traditional education.”

For instance, teachers who struggle to teach pupils engineering and computing can now make their courses easier to understand with the help of Makeblock’s products. Their user-friendly designs let even beginners assemble robots. Students can then operate what they build via a mobile app, or add a new function using a drag-and-drop programming interface which allows them to learn the fundamentals of coding while playing.




DIY robots made by students on display in Makeblock’s offices in Shenzhen. Photo: Coco Liu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

Impressed by the company’s popularity among children, Microsoft partnered with Makeblock to make educational robots in 2015, said He.

*The Machines are Coming: China’s role in the future of artificial intelligence*
Still, Wang remains unsatisfied. Orders from abroad accounted for 70 per cent of the company’s revenue last year, but he plans to attract more by opening the company’s first sales office in the US and Europe this year, following a recent expansion to Japan. Within three years, said the 31-year-old, “we want to become the biggest educational robotics maker in the world ”. ■

http://www.scmp.com/week-asia/busin...-became-driving-force-chinas-robot-revolution

*BUSINESS INCUBATORS LOOK TO CHINA FOR TECH WORLD’S NEXT BIG THING*
No longer dismissed as the land of the copycats, China is increasingly attractive to foreign start-up accelerators hoping to nurture the technology giants of the future

BY COCO LIU

10 APR 2017

In 2013, when Zhao Chen was appointed to launch a start-up accelerator in China, his move was met with suspicion among the tech community in Silicon Valley.

“Do you have innovation in China?” was one reaction. “Isn’t China a place where people just copy what Western companies do?” was another. Even at his own company, a San Francisco-based firm whose graduates include the creators of PayPal and Dropbox, it was not rare to hear those questions, he recalled.

Three years later, the landscape is completely different. No longer the land of the copycats, China is now attracting serious attention from foreign incubators and accelerators that want to nurture the technology giants of the future.

Broadly speaking, “accelerators” or “incubators” are businesses that help start-ups quickly advance their development in whatever ways are necessary, from mentoring to finding them partners to helping them pitch their ideas to investors.

*The Machines are Coming: China’s role in the future of artificial intelligence*
The Plug and Play Tech Centre, where Zhao serves as managing partner for China, recently opened a new office in Beijing, its ninth accelerator in the nation.

Although there is no data available on how many foreign incubators and accelerators are in China, constant grand openings indicate real change.

Last year, ReadWrite Labs expanded to Hong Kong with a mix of international and Chinese start-ups focusing on wearable technologies, brainstorming with each other and getting advice from mentors on how to turn their ideas into reality. ReadWrite Labs said it would launch a similar programme this year in Shenzhen.




People attend Chinaccelerator's Batch V Demo Day in Shanghai in 2014. The company helps Chinese internet start-ups expand into or out of China. Photo: Life Broadsheets

The desire to cultivate start-ups in China has not only made existing accelerators head east but has also stirred companies to create country-specific accelerators. SOSV, a US$250 million venture capital fund that focuses on accelerating tech start-ups worldwide, established Chinaccelerator in Shanghai. As its name suggests, Chinaccelerator helps Chinese internet start-ups establish themselves in the world, and helps foreign start-ups do the same in China.

“Are there more foreign incubators and accelerators coming to China? The answer is yes,” said Cyril Ebersweiler, a Silicon Valley veteran who co-founded Chinaccelerator and founded HAX, a Shenzhen hardware accelerator that expanded to Silicon Valley.

Ebersweiler said he decided to come to China because it was a global go-to source for cheap supplies and lightning-fast manufacturers, making it an ideal playground for hardware start-ups to build prototypes and move into production.




A robot performs at the 2016 World Robot Conference in Beijing. What lures some start-ups to China is its consumer-tech potential as the world’s second-largest economy. Photo: Simon Song

Others are lured by the market potential of the world’s second-largest economy. “We want to use our China incubator as a landing pad for international start-ups who want to enter the Chinese market and do business within China,” said Kyle Ellicott, founder of ReadWrite Labs.

There is also a new-found interest in Chinese start-ups in general. After witnessing how Chinese bike-sharing companies convinced commuters in Shenzhen to find and use dockless bicycles via a smartphone app, Ellicott said he planned to add more Chinese start-ups in the mix of his programme. “Innovation is definitely out there,” he said.

That’s the same thought that brought Zhao back to China.

*Going local: how Apple got back into Indonesia’s smartphone game*
“There is a sea change in attitude toward China’s ability in innovation,” Zhao told _This Week in Asia_. “When multinational corporations wanted to find cutting-edge technologies, they used to target European and US start-ups only. But now, they are increasingly looking at China. There is a growing recognition of Chinese technologies.”

And it is not just technology advances that wow foreign accelerators. “Chinese companies are capable of quickly deploying new technologies in the market, probably quicker than anyone else,” Zhao said.




Construction debris in Zhengzhou, where buildings were demolished to make way for a new high-tech zone. Photo: Imaginechina

To grab a slice of China’s start-up boom, in 2014 Zhao and his team set up their first accelerator in China in Zhengzhou, an industrial city in the centre of the country. Right now, the company runs acceleration programmes in eight Chinese cities with some 300 start-ups, most of which are Chinese enterprises.

One is ZiFiSense, a Xiamen-based enterprise specialising in the internet of things (IoT), the inter-networking of physical objects. For an example of this, imagine sensor-embedded waste containers that send out alerts when they are full.

While the company is confident with its technology, “the biggest barrier we face is a lack of trust from corporates”, said Li Zhuoqun, ZiFiSense’s founder.

But with Plug and Play helping to craft a compelling sales pitch, Li has managed to win contracts from Chinese conglomerates such as Wanda Group. The company has also jumped into overseas markets, shipping products to Europe, Latin America and Africa.




Cyril Ebersweiler, founder of Shenzhen-based hardware accelerator HAX. Handout photo

“We could still expand to overseas markets even without the support of the accelerator, but we wouldn’t be able to move so quickly,” said Li. “Today we will sign a deal with a company from Southeast Asia – another client brought by Plug and Play.

His words are music to the ears of Chinese leaders. After exporting low-end consumer goods and raw materials for decades, Beijing is eager to sell made-in-China technology instead.

*The end of bank queues? China, Korea, India welcome the digital-only revolution*
The wave of incoming foreign incubators will also help China forge an entrepreneurship ecosystem. HAX, the hardware accelerator in Shenzhen, welcomes visitors from abroad almost every day, interacting with local firms and comparing notes. It also frequently hosts events in the city, teaching start-ups how to market their products and sell to the world.

But running a foreign entity in China has its red-tape complications, and Beijing’s policy of internet censorship doesn’t sit well with world-class tech firms.




Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg. While progressing, Chinese start-ups have yet to produce the world’s next tech giant. Photo: AFP

“Chinese start-ups still lag their Western peers in technology innovation,” said Zhao. That, combined with the difficulty of finding local mentors and competing with cash-rich Chinese venture capitalists for the most promising start-ups, keeps some accelerators away from China. And unlike Western campuses that served as a breeding ground for Google and Facebook, Chinese universities struggle to create environments that could inspire the next Larry Page or Mark Zuckerberg, he said.

RELATED ARTICLES



CHINA INNOVATORS
The Lok Ma Chau Loop is the Cyberport fiasco all over again



CHINA INNOVATORS
Shanghai district Yangpu unveils ¥12b of start-up backing to transform from ‘rust belt’ to innovation hub



CHINA INNOVATORS
Aston Villa’s owner Tony Xia to take majority stake in Hollywood Millennium Films



CHINA INNOVATORS
Why cracking the secret of the ball-point pen is such a big deal for Taiyuan Steel



CHINA INNOVATORS
The Lok Ma Chau Loop is the Cyberport fiasco all over again



CHINA INNOVATORS
Shanghai district Yangpu unveils ¥12b of start-up backing to transform from ‘rust belt’ to innovation hub
But during a recent visit to the US, his firm brought back 10 Chinese students – all now working to launch start-ups in China. “After learning from the West for so many years and educating so many engineers, we do believe that Chinese start-ups will no longer be copycats,” said Zhao. “We expect China will close its gap with Silicon Valley over the next three to five years, and then it will probably even surpass Silicon Valley.” ■

http://www.scmp.com/week-asia/busin...ubators-look-china-tech-worlds-next-big-thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Smart traffic: China introduces lane-changing robots to ease infamous gridlock*
Published time: 3 May, 2017 07:44





Shenzhen traffic police have introduced a new army of ‘lane robots’ along Shennan Road, the city’s major east-west thoroughfare, to ease rush-hour traffic by controlling a section of reversible lanes.
_“A team of officers manually directed traffic in this way in December and congestion was noticeably eased,”_ Wang Le, head of the city’s traffic police, said as quoted by The South China Morning Post.

The system removes the need to have human police officers present for long periods during the morning and evening rushes, but once again displays the threat to employment posed by robots.

The technology has already had a dramatic impact, reportedly ending the morning rush hour a full hour earlier than usual.

The mechanization of traffic control in China hasn’t been exclusively applied to cars, however. In Wuhan, the capital city of the Hubei province, authorities have installed automatic gates, similar to turnstiles at a metro station, at major pedestrian crossings to prevent jaywalking.

The gates are linked directly to the vehicle traffic light system and open and close depending on the color displayed, reports the China News service as cited by The Morning Post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

Jia Jia, an interactive robot that looks like a real Chinese young woman in traditional outfit, talks through internet with Kevin Kelly on screen, founding executive editor of Wired magazine, in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, April 24, 2017. Jia Jia was invited as a special reporter of Xinhua News Agency to conduct the man-machine dialogue with Kelly on Monday. Jia Jia was unveiled in 2016 by a robot research and development team at the University of Science and Technology of China in Hefei. It took the team three years to research and develop this new-generation interactive robot, which can speak, show micro-expressions, move its lips, and move its body. (Xinhua/Guo Chen)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

That reminds me of the humanoid robot completed last year in Hong Kong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

Code:


http://www.geekplus.com.cn/








Code:


http://www.fftai.com/index_en.php

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

qwerrty said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.geekplus.com.cn/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.fftai.com/index_en.php


Logistics robots do not make mistakes!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Gree, transitioning from a traditional A/C manufacturer to 
a key player in Made-in-China 2025 
and the global competition in the new technological revolution era*




@Shotgunner51 @Jlaw @grey boy 2 @Keel @powastick @Keel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

AndrewJin said:


> *Gree, transitioning from a traditional A/C manufacturer to
> a key player in Made-in-China 2025
> and the global competition in the new technological revolution era*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shotgunner51 @Jlaw @grey boy 2 @Keel @powastick @Keel


Amazing, just wow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> *Gree, transitioning from a traditional A/C manufacturer to
> a key player in Made-in-China 2025
> and the global competition in the new technological revolution era*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shotgunner51 @Jlaw @grey boy 2 @Keel @powastick @Keel


This is just the beginning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

* 4th China Robot Summit kicks off in E China's Zhejiang *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-16 22:39:22_|_Editor: Song Lifang_ 





A robot plays go game, also known as Weiqi in Chinese, with a visitor during the *fourth China Robot Summit* in Yuyao, east China's *Zhejiang Province, May 16, 2017*. The two-day China Robot Summit, displaying a variety of artificial intelligence technologies and service robots, kicked off here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)





Photos of a holographic intelligent robot.





A visitor experiences an intelligent nursing robot.





A staff worker demonstrating mind-controlled medical bed.





A visitor looks at an automatic trashcan.





A robot makes ice cream at a robot experience center.





Visitors experience a virtual reality game

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-05/16/c_136289606.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## That Guy

Shotgunner51 said:


> Don't worry bro, the problem is not going worldwide but highly concentrated in very few regions. The *top 5 markets* (China, South Korea, Japan, US, Germany) of industrial robots accounts for *75% of world market in 2015*, further increase from 70% from previous year. *According the IFR forecast, China (Mainland, excluding Taiwan which is world's 6th largest) alone will account for 40% of world total in 2019-2020.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though already largest in aggregate robotics numbers, China is yet to grow in terms of *robotics density* (49 robots installed per 10,000 workers by end 2015). World's highest is South Korea (531), followed by Singapore (398) in 2nd, Japan (305) in the 3rd, Germany (301) in the 4th. *China will have to close the gap with these smaller but very advanced industrial powers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ifr.org/fileadmin/user_u...ecutive_Summary_WR_Industrial_Robots_2016.pdf
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/its-...-in-the-workforce.424300/page-11#post-9104475


That's actually very interesting, thanks for posting that.

Don't you think that with China rapidly making gains, this trend may reverse?


----------



## yusheng

That Guy said:


> That's not necessarily true, and if it is, it won't be for long.
> ------This is no longer the case, as technological progress isn't slow anymore, and is only becoming faster, Simply put, humanity no longer has the luxury of time to find replacement jobs.




it is hard to make you understand what i am saying since your economics are based on "typical western books" whereas mine is based on "Chinese economics".

simply put, Chinese companies and their consumers are in the same family, while the western companies and their consumers are separated.that is the difference between socialism and capitalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

yusheng said:


> it is hard to make you understand what i am saying since your economics are based on "typical western books" whereas mine is based on "Chinese economics".
> 
> simply put, Chinese companies and their consumers are in the same family, while the western companies and their consumers are separated.that is the difference between socialism and capitalism.


Yeah, the laws of mathematics don't suddenly change, due to geographical location.


----------



## yusheng

oh, "one god" theory



That Guy said:


> Yeah, the laws of mathematics don't suddenly change, due to geographical location.



even physics is not totally mathematics, not mention the fatal western economics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

That Guy said:


> That's actually very interesting, thanks for posting that.


You're most welcome bro! I just moved the last few posts from that maritime thread to this thread, let's continue to discuss this interesting topic here.


That Guy said:


> Don't you think that with China rapidly making gains, this trend may reverse?


I don't see the trend reversing anytime soon, because firstly automation is the only direction to go, and secondly density-wise China is behind East Asian peers, so way to go.

Labor-intensive has already dropped to only 16% of Chinese exports, instead *machinery has become pillar industry*, this trend will continue. The vocational landscape has also changed, low-skill labour (doing repetitive works) replaced by hi-skill technicians, engineers, designers and services.​






http://www.tradingeconomics.com/china/exports​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

A robot writes calligraphy during the 4th China Robot Summit in Yuyao, East China's Zhejiang province, May 15, 2017. [Photo/VCG]





A man plays Weiqi, or Go, with a robot during the 4th China Robot Summit in Yuyao, East China's Zhejiang province, May 15, 2017. [Photo/VCG]]





A visitor experiences intelligent medical equipment during the 4th China Robot Summit in Yuyao, East China's Zhejiang province, May 16, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]





An industrial robot demonstrates its abilities during the 4th China Robot Summit in Yuyao, East China's Zhejiang province, May 16, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]





Visitors interact with a robot during the 4th China Robot Summit in Yuyao, East China's Zhejiang province, May 16, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]





Visitors take photos of a bionic robot during the 4th China Robot Summit in Yuyao, East China's Zhejiang province, May 16, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]





A woman controls a micro drone carrying a camera during the 4th China Robot Summit in Yuyao, East China's Zhejiang province, May 16, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017-05/17/content_29383882.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> You're most welcome bro! I just moved the last few posts from that maritime thread to this thread, let's continue to discuss this interesting topic here.
> 
> I don't see the trend reversing anytime soon, because firstly automation is the only direction to go, and secondly density-wise China is behind East Asian peers, so way to go.
> 
> Labor-intensive has already dropped to only 16% of Chinese exports, instead *machinery has become pillar industry*, this trend will continue. The vocational landscape has also changed, low-skill labour (doing repetitive works) replaced by hi-skill technicians, engineers, designers and services.​
> 
> View attachment 397360
> 
> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/china/exports​


Unstoppable trend.


----------



## Han Patriot

Shotgunner51 said:


> * 4th China Robot Summit kicks off in E China's Zhejiang *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-16 22:39:22_|_Editor: Song Lifang_
> 
> View attachment 397289
> 
> A robot plays go game, also known as Weiqi in Chinese, with a visitor during the *fourth China Robot Summit* in Yuyao, east China's *Zhejiang Province, May 16, 2017*. The two-day China Robot Summit, displaying a variety of artificial intelligence technologies and service robots, kicked off here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)
> 
> View attachment 397291
> 
> Photos of a holographic intelligent robot.
> 
> View attachment 397292
> 
> A visitor experiences an intelligent nursing robot.
> 
> View attachment 397293
> 
> A staff worker demonstrating mind-controlled medical bed.
> 
> View attachment 397294
> 
> A visitor looks at an automatic trashcan.
> 
> View attachment 397295
> 
> A robot makes ice cream at a robot experience center.
> 
> View attachment 397296
> 
> Visitors experience a virtual reality game
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-05/16/c_136289606.htm


Really amazed by that hologram technology.


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> *Gree, transitioning from a traditional A/C manufacturer to
> a key player in Made-in-China 2025
> and the global competition in the new technological revolution era*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shotgunner51 @Jlaw @grey boy 2 @Keel @powastick @Keel


The automation is stunning! It reminds me of the video you posted in #94! GREE is one of my favorite industrial corporation, alongside with Siasun, Estun, Midea, Shenyang Machine Tool, Zhenhua Heavy Industries and such.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> There is no such term as "demographic dividend" during this revolution.
> India has no future in this tech revolution, a billion burdens.
> Though people like @Bussard Ramjet brags about how immature this revolution is, like all other people during the onset of previous industrial revolutions, deep in their heart, they feel hopeless and powerless. No future, no job, just lots of useless creatures asking for food but with low productivity.
> 
> They r showing a range of defence mechanisms from the view of psychology.
> 
> 
> Logistics robots do not make mistakes!


The unemployed demographic dividends can become farmers, grow crops and sell to china. Unemployment solved

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> The unemployed demographic dividends can become farmers, grow crops and sell to china. Unemployment solved



Indeed. India can serve as a low-cost food basket of China. Of course, lots of quality check and inspections are required to ensure quality standards. 

Excess population, low wages translating inti agriculture is indeed an excellent demographic dividend.

Otherwise, Indian call centers have no future in Greater China because we do not use English in our daily lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 武成王

Jlaw said:


> The unemployed demographic dividends can become farmers, grow crops and sell to china. Unemployment solved



Impossible. Indian crops are even more expensive than Chinese domestic crops which in turn are much more expensive than imports from US, Canada or Brazil. PRC pays huge subsidies to agriculture every year, even with this policy, foreign crops are still much cheaper.


----------



## That Guy

Shotgunner51 said:


> You're most welcome bro! I just moved the last few posts from that maritime thread to this thread, let's continue to discuss this interesting topic here.
> 
> I don't see the trend reversing anytime soon, because firstly automation is the only direction to go, and secondly density-wise China is behind East Asian peers, so way to go.
> 
> Labor-intensive has already dropped to only 16% of Chinese exports, instead *machinery has become pillar industry*, this trend will continue. The vocational landscape has also changed, low-skill labour (doing repetitive works) replaced by hi-skill technicians, engineers, designers and services.​
> 
> View attachment 397360
> 
> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/china/exports​


Sure, but that to me doesn't answer the long term issue of unemployment. Is unemployment, due to automation, something the Chinese gov is looking into? Is it even something the common Chinese household is talking about, like in the developed world?



yusheng said:


> oh, "one god" theory
> 
> 
> 
> even physics is not totally mathematics, not mention the fatal western economics.


Dude, just stop.


----------



## 武成王

That Guy said:


> Sure, but that to me doesn't answer the long term issue of unemployment. Is unemployment, due to automation, something the Chinese gov is looking into? Is it even something the common Chinese household is talking about, like in the developed world?



It's unstoppable trend. There're lots of unemployment, the workers have to find other opportunity, Chinese learned to manage themselves, can not rely on government to resolve everything. There're lots of bragging Chineses (true or false whatever) in PDF, many of them are stupid just as other countries, no difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

hackerdelight said:


> It's unstoppable trend. There're lots of unemployment, the workers have to find other opportunity, Chinese learned to manage themselves, can not rely on government to resolve everything. There're lots of bragging Chineses (true or false whatever) in PDF, many of them are stupid just as other countries, no difference.


I don't necessarily think that a common citizen will be able to manage, when large scale unemployment becomes an issue. In this case, the government may have to step in, to either slow down automation (unlikely), or change how their entire economy works (would it even be affordable?).


----------



## 武成王

That Guy said:


> I don't necessarily think that a common citizen will be able to manage, when large scale unemployment becomes an issue. In this case, the government may have to step in, to either slow down automation (unlikely), or change how their entire economy works (would it even be affordable?).



No. The government understood this issue very early. robotic and automation is a strategic sector China must compete whatever the cost. it's impossible to slow down the process.
We ever experienced reform of stated own firms in the 90s, much much more painful than current situation, we're high tolerant people. Service is booming in China, which can resolve lots of such unemployment, Chinese are also good at small business.

It's not very easy to hire workers in factory of southern China today. Many of these labors flow back to their home town since government is gradually pushing the capital and facilities to middle and west China.


----------



## Shotgunner51

That Guy said:


> Sure, but that to me doesn't answer the long term issue of unemployment. Is unemployment, due to automation, something the Chinese gov is looking into? Is it even something the common Chinese household is talking about, like in the developed world?


Don't worry my friend, human have been using tools or machines to raise productivity for centuries if not millennia, say in agriculture, forestry, fishery, mining, civil construction, transportation and manufacturing. Nowadays it takes far less direct manpower to grow foods, or build a river dam, than centuries ago. Where have manpower gone? Indirectly contributing to the production, say designing and building machines, services. Jobs are still there, just more sophisticated.

Unemployment in other "developed" economies? Hard to comment, cause that is a complicated issue which may involve trade imbalance, financial imbalance, *currency exchange rate* (hence relative pricing, competitiveness). If badly indebted economies (like Greece, Spain) issue their own currency (that isn't used as reserve internationally like dollar or euro), guess they won't be "developed" any more, but then they would become competitive. I don't see problem in economies already with ultra-high robotics density like South Korea (world's 1st highest), Singapore (2nd), Japan (3rd), Germany (4th), these are also happened to be *successful economies with high surpluses, high net international assets*, China is on the same path.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 武成王

Shotgunner51 said:


> Don't worry my friend, human have been using tools or machines to raise productivity for centuries if not millennia, say in agriculture, forestry, fishery, mining, civil construction, transportation and manufacturing. Nowadays it takes far less direct manpower to grow foods, or build a river dam, than centuries ago. Where have manpower gone? Indirectly contributing to the production, say designing and building machines, services. Jobs are still there, just more sophisticated.
> 
> I have no comment on unemployment in other economies, cause that is a complicated issue which may involve trade imbalance, financial imbalance, *currency exchange rate* (hence relative pricing, competitiveness), but as automation is progressing in China I believe more jobs will be created in machine design, machine repair & maintenance, technician, machine engineering, machine sales & marketing, etc. In the broader perspective, more jobs should be created in services like education, medicare, financial, e-commerce, transport and such.



True for creating new jobs, however they're not prepared for those layoff, less educated young labors, these youth have to seek other opportunity, also the number of new jobs will be small compared with the front line workers. 

The key point is, whatever you like it or not, robotics is a must-have at any cost for China to upgrade to high end manufacture. People badly affected by this trend have to take it. The loss will be compensated in long term.


----------



## yusheng

That Guy said:


> Sure, but that to me doesn't answer the long term issue of unemployment. Is unemployment, due to automation, something the Chinese gov is looking into? Is it even something the common Chinese household is talking about, like in the developed world?
> 
> 
> Dude, just stop.


ok， i stop, enjoy it, my god


----------



## That Guy

hackerdelight said:


> No. The government understood this issue very early. robotic and automation is a strategic sector China must compete whatever the cost. it's impossible to slow down the process.
> We ever experienced reform of stated own firms in the 90s, much much more painful than current situation, we're high tolerant people. Service is booming in China, which can resolve lots of such unemployment, Chinese are also good at small business.
> 
> It's not very easy to hire workers in factory of southern China today. Many of these labors flow back to their home town since government is gradually pushing the capital and facilities to middle and west China.


Couldn't it be argued that even the service industry is under threat from automation?

With automation, wouldn't small businesses also be under threat, as they wouldn't be able to compete against larger companies, whom use machines?



Shotgunner51 said:


> Don't worry my friend, human have been using tools or machines to raise productivity for centuries if not millennia, say in agriculture, forestry, fishery, mining, civil construction, transportation and manufacturing. Nowadays it takes far less direct manpower to grow foods, or build a river dam, than centuries ago. Where have manpower gone? Indirectly contributing to the production, say designing and building machines, services. Jobs are still there, just more sophisticated.
> 
> Unemployment in other "developed" economies? Hard to comment, cause that is a complicated issue which may involve trade imbalance, financial imbalance, *currency exchange rate* (hence relative pricing, competitiveness). If badly indebted economies (like Greece, Spain) issue their own currency (that isn't used as reserve internationally), guess they won't be "developed" any more. I don't see problem in economies already with ultra-high robotics density like South Korea (world's 1st highest), Singapore (2nd), Japan (3rd), Germany (4th), these are also happened to be *successful economies with high surpluses, high net international assets*, China is on the same path.


I guess I'm a pessimist, because I can't seem to agree, especially with my background in tech.

The problem I continue to see with the points you're making is that they're based upon today's reality. I can't see the future getting brighter for employment, with tech advancing so rapidly. Eventually, I can see tech designing better tech, without minimal to no human interaction, which will put even specialized jobs at risk.

But, I guess we have no choice but to wait and see. Hopefully, I'm wrong, and you're right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 武成王

That Guy said:


> Couldn't it be argued that even the service industry is under threat from automation?
> 
> With automation, wouldn't small businesses also be under threat, as they wouldn't be able to compete against larger companies, whom use machines?
> 
> 
> I guess I'm a pessimist, because I can't seem to agree, especially with my background in tech.
> 
> The problem I continue to see with the points you're making is that they're based upon today's reality. I can't see the future getting brighter for employment, with tech advancing so rapidly. Eventually, I can see tech designing better tech, without minimal to no human interaction, which will put even specialized jobs at risk.
> 
> But, I guess we have no choice but to wait and see. Hopefully, I'm wrong, and you're right.



Robotics are primarily installed in manufacture factories. Service is very broad term, e.g. restaurant, retail, medical service etc, pretty much everything except manufacture and agriculture can be grouped into service. service automation ratio is still very low compared to manufacture. There also many cases under which robotics are simply too expensive and hard to get technical support, e.g. it's very hard to use robotics in a street shop in small city or town, especially in countryside. another case is relevant with new demand, e.g. the rising of e-commerce create huge demand of courier, logistic centers, create demand for transportation etc. Generally robotics do impact employment in some extent, however it may be applied only to some specific domain, everything has a limitation.

But higher education is mandatory for a nation to win the future competition in this knowledge economy era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

That Guy said:


> I guess I'm a pessimist, because I can't seem to agree, especially with my background in tech.
> 
> The problem I continue to see with the points you're making is that they're based upon today's reality. I can't see the future getting brighter for employment, with tech advancing so rapidly. Eventually, I can see tech designing better tech, without minimal to no human interaction, which will put even specialized jobs at risk.
> 
> But, I guess we have no choice but to wait and see. Hopefully, I'm wrong, and you're right.


You have every rights to be vigilant about impact of disruptive technologies on our lives, in fact we all should as human, on unknown techs such as cloning, DNA tech, etc. Just that automation has been persisting for many centuries, human constantly build newer and better machines to boost productivity. Instead of saying automation is a disruptive tech, let's say it's a progressive process.

If we look for proven samples, today the nation that leads in automation isn't China, but highly successful economies like SK, Japan and Germany, that's a compelling fact to drive China moving forward on the same path. Yes, these economies (plus Taiwan's semiconductor economy) are exactly the only few nowadays who still can score trade surplus vs China's industrial might, and they are exactly the benchmark targets of PRC national-level strategy "Made in China 2025".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mista

That Guy said:


> I don't necessarily think that a common citizen will be able to manage, when large scale unemployment becomes an issue. In this case, the government may have to step in, to either slow down automation (unlikely), or change how their entire economy works (would it even be affordable?).



It's an inevitable trend which we will need to embrace whether we like it or not. The solution therefore is not to hide our heads in the sand and go protectionist like many Western developed countries, but to keep on upgrading the skills of the workforce constantly to keep up with increasingly relentless technology disruptions. It's a huge benefit for us if we can ride along the waves and reap the benefits.

Singapore is trying our best to develop a culture of lifelong-learning in skills rather than qualifications, whether it's in the workforce or in the school. Because whatever you learn in the university can be obsolete in the workforce in a few years time and you need to keep learning new stuff.

Below is an article on the PM's labour day speech on jobs, automation, skills, worker's attitude,competition with other countries, and the government's role in it. It's long and is from Singapore's POV, but I think it's also relevant for other countries especially the developed countries which also faces unemployment from technology disruptions.




> While Singapore’s economy could do better this year than last year, the unemployment rate is expected to creep up further as the economy matures, said Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong in his May Day Rally speech on Labour Day yesterday. Below is an excerpt from Mr Lee’s speech, in which he outlined how the Government will be working to help businesses create new jobs, get displaced workers re-employed, and train employees to develop in their current jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With global growth looking up, I am cautiously optimistic about the Singapore economy this year.
> 
> Last year, we grew 2 per cent, better than expected.
> 
> And what is even more encouraging than the number is that our productivity was improving.
> 
> Last year, we got 1 per cent productivity growth, much better than in 2013, 2014 and 2015, when it was almost zero.
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> That means (that) with productivity, the economy can continue to grow, even though my workforce is not expanding. Even though I do not have more workers, I can produce more. I can be more prosperous. And my workers can earn more.
> 
> The challenge is to keep this up, to continue innovating, to continue raising productivity, not just for one year, but for many, many more years to come. Some sectors are already doing that; others, not yet.
> 
> For this year, the growth forecast is officially between 1 and 3 per cent. But I think there is a good chance growth this year will exceed last year’s 2 per cent. It is uneven still. Not every sector is doing well, and some sectors, like retail, are still struggling a bit. But overall, I think we are improving.
> 
> Restructuring is a continuing process — and it is not a painless one.
> 
> Last year, redundancies went up. This year, even with better growth, I expect we will see a steady trickle of redundancies.
> 
> It is inevitable: Because companies have to continue to restructure, and as they do, some workers will be displaced.
> 
> And that is why our unemployment rate has crept up a little bit and reached 2.3 per cent. Two point three per cent is a bit high for us, but it is much lower than unemployment in all the other developed countries.
> 
> In other developed countries, the unemployment rate is typically between 5 and 10 per cent, much higher. And if you look forward and ask me what I expect, I would say, honestly, I think our unemployment rate will gradually begin to creep up.
> 
> We are feeling the same pressures as the other developed countries. The industries have to continue restructuring. Our workforce is getting older, and older workers who lose jobs tend to take longer to find new jobs and get back into the workforce. So if it all adds together, I think the tendency will be that our unemployment rate will gradually go up.
> 
> We have to understand this trend, but at the same time, we have to work hard to resist it, to keep our workers in jobs. But how are workers actually feeling on the ground?
> 
> Every year, before May Day, I invite union leaders and U Associates to have lunch, to get a sense of how things are going in the different parts of the economy. This year, after talking to them, I decided what they said deserved to be heard by more people.
> 
> So I interviewed some of them and posted the video on Facebook. Most of the unionists were quite upbeat, although they were not sure how long this momentum will last.
> 
> Last year, the mood was gloomier. I still remember last year Sister Jessie Yeo from Singapore Port Workers Union telling me there was one working day, during two out of three shifts, there were no ships at all at Tanjong Pagar Terminal and all the “giraffes” — the quay cranes — their necks were up for almost the whole day. So this year, when I met Jessie and Brother Arasu, I asked them how things were doing in the port. And Jessie said things were looking a lot brighter. The port is handling more volume and she expects things to be busy for the rest of the year. I said, but when I drive past the Tanjong Pagar terminals, all the cranes are up. She said: “Yes, that’s true, but it is because we are moving from Tanjong Pagar Terminal, consolidating and shifting to Pasir Panjang.” Pasir Panjang has more capacity, is more efficient and high-tech.
> 
> For example, they are testing AGV — automated guided vehicles — which move around in the container yard by themselves without drivers.
> 
> But most importantly for workers, when they shifted to Pasir Panjang, all jobs were kept, no jobs were lost.
> 
> Workers were retrained. Quite a few of them had to take on new roles in Pasir Panjang.
> 
> So I asked: “How are the workers feeling?” She said: “Last year, workers were worried that they had nothing to do. This year, workers are worried they may have too much to do.” But what about beyond this year? They said that realistically, they are not quite certain because there is competition. There is Tanjung Pelepas, Port Klang, Malacca is building a new port, and they also have to worry about competition farther away, like Yangshan in Shanghai.
> 
> And the other ports are also automating.
> 
> So PSA and their workers have to continue to raise their productivity. But they have a plan. The long-term plan is to build a mega port in Tuas and consolidate everything in Tuas, starting in 2021. Tuas will be even more advanced, even more efficient, even more competitive.
> 
> But moving there is going to be a complicated business. The workers will have to adjust. So Jessie and Arasu asked me: Can the government help us, for example, build the MRT line to get there faster? I said I will try my best, but we will make sure we will solve the problems and make sure that Tuas port is a success because that is critical not just for PSA, but for Singapore too.
> 
> The PSA management, workers and union have the right attitude. Never take things for granted. Be alive to the competition. Prepare well in advance and stay ahead. They have been through many ups and downs together over the decades. But because they have stayed together, we still keep our position as the top maritime capital in the world.
> 
> We are there. We stay there.
> 
> But we know that we are not automatically floating down there. We have to work hard to be there.
> 
> There are always competitors looming. Someone is always trying to steal your lunch and we have to guard our lunch. So long as our unions and management maintain this drive, and work closely with one another and with the government, Singapore can stay in the game.
> 
> I talked about the port because the port is important to us, but also because what the port is doing, all the other industries in Singapore also can do and should do.
> 
> Today, I would like to explain some of what we are doing to continue to prosper.
> 
> It comes down to three things — jobs, jobs and jobs — but three different ways of thinking about jobs. One, creating new jobs by bringing in new businesses and investments, and expanding existing businesses; two, finding replacement jobs for workers who have lost their jobs, are out of work and need work; and three, jobs for future workers, training students, training workers to grow in their jobs to do something different, bigger, more productive in future.
> 
> First of all, we are helping businesses to create new jobs, which means new companies, new investments, upgrading and expansion of existing companies.
> 
> That has been our winning formula for 50 years because if we don’t have new companies, if we don’t have a business-friendly environment where people want to come, there will be no new jobs.
> 
> The EDB has been working hard at this, to get multinational corporations to come into Singapore. I will give you a sample of projects this past year. In electronics, Micron invested more than S$5 billion to expand its plant in Woodlands, creating 500 jobs.
> 
> In IT, Google opened a campus in Mapletree Business City — 1,000 Googlers there. One thousand people working there, important for our IT sector, but also training 1,000 small and medium-sized enterprise (SMEs) business leaders on how SMEs can go digital.
> 
> In chemicals, it is a mixed picture. Some plants consolidated, but others (are) expanding, investing and we are still getting new projects. For example, Evonik broke ground for a second plant in Jurong Island. They produce raw material for animal feed — an S$800 million investment, 150 jobs.
> 
> So every job we create is a few million dollars of investments.
> 
> At the same time, we have been helping SMEs upgrade themselves, go overseas, expand and get new capabilities. Not just high-tech companies but even traditional ones can reinvent and do new things.
> 
> At one National Day Rally, I talked about bak kwa in Ginza and how we helped a Singapore bak kwa maker navigate the Japanese bureaucracy and rules, so that it can import the materials and make the bak kwa and sell it in Ginza, which turned out to be very popular.
> 
> Today, let me tell you about another Singaporean company. It’s called Grandluxe. They started 75 years ago — in 1942 — as a book-binding workshop along Mohamad Sultan Road.
> 
> In the old days, we used to produce reports … papers, they come in little bits. We accumulate them and we bind them together into volumes. Like Parliamentary reports, Hansards, they come, each session one little pamphlet, and then you bind them together, neat volumes. This is the work done by companies like Grandluxe — sometimes hardbound, sometimes even leather-bound, and all done by hand. Grandluxe did well. They expanded into the printing business, set up a factory in Jurong, printing stationery and notebooks. But slowly, the world changed.
> 
> Today, the reports do not come in little pamphlets any more. They come in one link in an email. You click and the PDF file comes. You want to see one from 10 years ago, you search Parliament’s website, you can find (it). So there is nothing to bind together. You cannot take all these links together and put a volume around them.
> 
> Even diaries and notebooks — we carry a smartphone, you put everything down there … you share it on WhatsApp. You do not buy diaries any more. So Grandluxe’s old business was shrinking. But they decided to reinvent themselves and change their business model. They turned bookbinding into a premium craft. They started a new company. They gave it a new name Bynd Artisan — not just a printing and binding factory, but now it is a retail experience.
> 
> A customer goes to the shop, you pick the materials ... and the skilled bookbinders will personalise a beautiful leather-bound notebook for you.
> 
> You can watch them at work and admire their skills. So now, the company is doing well and selling to the world. This has given long-time employees like Ms Tan Buay Heng a new lease of life. Ms Tan worked with the company for 40 years. She started as a production operator, binding books. Now, she has become a craftsman, personalising leather notebooks for customers, conducting workshops and training younger craftsmen. And she is now also managing a retail branch. So even as a mature worker, you can still learn, you can still change.
> 
> What Bynd Artisan did, Spring and IE Singapore are helping many other SMEs to do. Not every SME can become a retail boutique, book-binder, but they can reinvent themselves, they can find new niches in which they can grow. Ms Tan’s story — from production operator to a retail branch manager — can become the story of many other workers.
> 
> So firstly, we need to create new jobs. But secondly, we also need to help workers who lose jobs find alternative jobs, especially the professionals, managers, executives and technicians (PMETs). Because the businesses have to restructure to survive, and technology is disrupting everything, so redundancies will continue even as our economy grows. We are particularly concerned about sectors which are not doing so well. We have expanded several schemes under Adapt and Grow — Professional Conversion Programme (PCP), Career Support Programme for PMETs, and enhanced work trial support for the rank-and-file. So many programmes, so many names — it is a whole alphabet soup. Brother (Lim) Swee Say is trying all sorts of things, different approaches and many of them will work. Let me illustrate what we are doing with actual examples, told to me by union leaders and U Associates.
> 
> Brother Mah Cheong Fatt (Executive Secretary of Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering Employees’ Union) is from the Offshore & Marine industry. The industry is experiencing tough times now. Three years ago, it was doing well.
> 
> The oil price was US$100 (S$140). I visited Keppel then, and they told me order books were full for the next five years. Workers were getting 12 months of bonuses or more. Unfortunately for the industry, the price of oil fell sharply, and now it is about US$50. So oil exploration, oil production have slowed down. Drilling has stopped. There is overcapacity. The orders for the drilling rigs have been either postponed or cancelled. For the past two years, there have been no new orders.
> 
> Since the last peak, the shipyards, offshore and marine have lost about 30,000 workers. If they were Singaporeans, we would have a big problem. But most of them were foreign workers, and so our own workers did not have to bear the brunt of the redundancies.
> 
> But some workers who are Singaporeans were also displaced.
> 
> Last year, about 1,000 were retrenched. This year, we expect a few hundred more. The foreign workers — they can go back to their home countries. But for Singaporean workers, this is home. These are our brothers and sisters. What do we do for them?
> 
> Our first priority is to help them find another job. With the Offshore & Marine industry as it is, it is very difficult to find a replacement job in another shipyard. But there are other industries which are doing well, and require the skills which the engineers and the technicians from the shipyards have. Like transport, like aviation. And if we can marry them up, take the technicians and engineers from Offshore & Marine and train them, adapt to work in transport and or in aviation, I think it is a win-win. So that is in fact what we are doing.
> 
> So Sister Sylvia Choo, who is the executive secretary of SISEU (Singapore Industrial & Services Employees’ Union), is working on this.
> 
> And Brother Edwin Khew, who is the president of the Institute of Engineers in Singapore, is working with Brother Mah Cheong Fatt to organise job fairs to help Offshore & Marine workers find new jobs in aerospace and transport.
> 
> It is a bold move for workers to go and do that. It is not so easy. You have to go outside your comfort zone but if you make the effort, you train, you can do it and some have already done that. This is not just about schemes and programmes, but also about walking with workers every step of the way. We organise job fairs, we set up stalls, we give out pamphlets. But we go beyond that.
> 
> Brother Desmond Choo told me about a recent job fair which he organised at Our Tampines Hub — very successful. At the fair, he noticed one person walking around the stalls for some time, looking lost. He went three rounds, did not stop anywhere. So Desmond went up to him and asked: “What is the matter? You have not stopped anywhere.” The man said he was lost and did not know what job will fit him. So Desmond counselled him, found out he was a shipyard material handler and matched him with a laundry operator. What Desmond did for this worker is what we want to do for every displaced worker. Each one is an individual, a Brother or a Sister, not a statistic.
> 
> And this is why the labour movement is what — as the secretary-general says — an “unusual labour movement”. It takes care of those who have jobs — helps them to keep their jobs. For those who have lost their jobs, NTUC helps them get replacement jobs. For those who are still in school, NTUC works with the Government and with businesses to keep this economy going so there will be jobs for them when they come out of school.
> 
> Unions elsewhere do not think about the jobless, and especially the young who have yet to enter the job market, because their members are the ones who are working. In many countries, after the financial crisis, youth unemployment went up and has stayed up. It is a very serious social problem. And even those who are working are often underemployed. You see this in Europe, in Spain, in Italy, even in France.
> 
> In Asia, we see it in South Korea and Taiwan. Lots of people going to universities. Graduates cannot find work, (they are) hanging around, underemployed, very unhappy. But in Singapore our youth unemployment rate is low. Once you graduate, whether from ITE, polytechnics or universities, you can find a job within not a very long time.
> 
> It did not happen by accident. It is because we make sure our schools prepare the young properly for the job market, and they emphasise on-the-job training, and work with employers to tailor the curriculum to what the market needs. And they work out internship programmes so that we prepare the workers even before they graduate.
> 
> Similarly, we are creating opportunities for all our workers, young and not-so-young. Whatever age you are, do not stop trying. But please be open, be flexible. Be willing to try something new — not just new jobs, new employers, but new careers in different industries. Take up courses, reskill.
> 
> We also need employers to come on board. Do not just recruit new graduates. Give mature workers a second chance. Older workers bring with them maturity and experience. The public sector is leading by example. We are expanding our Adapt and Grow scheme. Our agencies have been hiring mid-career PMETs, including mature workers. We have launched several PCPs to convert mid-career workers. And we will do more. So I urge employers: Work with us. Unions are doing their part; so must you.
> 
> MOM (Ministry of Manpower) can develop PCPs for both entry-level and mid-level jobs. We will support employers with reskilling programmes. The Government actually pays a good portion of the wages of the workers you take on during the trial period. So give it a try.
> 
> If the tripartite partners work together, we will transform together, adapt together and grow together.
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting our cheese
> 
> The third point is to upgrade all workers and supporting them in their existing jobs. We have to take worker upgrading very seriously. In other countries, workers know they need to keep on learning to keep their rice-bowls; they are hungry.
> 
> Brothers Hock Poh and Arasu, and Sister Jessie recently discovered how hungry the Chinese workers were when they went to Chengdu to visit smart factories. They saw highly-automated plants, not sweat shops, not lots and lots of workers slaving over machines. But one worker in a big factory with 20 machines. He’s not operating it — he’s supervising it, troubleshooting it, monitoring it. It’s Big Data, Industry 4.0, IT, organisation, management, skills and discipline.
> 
> That left a deep impression on them. The Chinese workers — what are they like, are they well educated? No, not all. But they work hard and train hard. They built a dorm for 11,000 of them, all the facilities are there. The workers live in the dorms. At night, they log on and take e-learning modules.
> 
> I am reminded of the Korean workers who used to come to work here to build structures. At night, in the dorms, nothing to do, they go and pump iron to get strong to work the next day.
> 
> And that is how Korea got strong. Now they don’t do it anymore. The Chinese are now at that phase, and their workers are hungry.
> 
> We may not be at that stage of development. But unless we are as hungry as them, and as determined as them, upgrade ourselves, and willing to put in as great an effort, I think, our cheese will be stolen.
> 
> We have to make that effort, we have to strive and we have to keep our position. That is why we have been working hard on SkillsFuture. The good news is we have a good head-start. The IMF (International Monetary Fund) has been monitoring these programmes all over the world and their assessment is that SkillsFuture is one of the most comprehensive of such programmes they have seen.
> 
> These are our plans to transform our economy and grow our jobs. At the centre of this effort are our Industry Transformation Maps (ITMs). They were a major recommendation of the CFE (Committee on the Future Economy). We are going industry by industry, working out what specific things we need to do in that industry, to upgrade, to adapt, to make it competitive and putting it all together into a plan for that industry.
> 
> Through ITMs, we can stay competitive and create the jobs. The logistics industry is one of the ITMs. It is a big contributor to our economy; together with transport, it employs 250,000 workers.
> 
> And there are good prospects because you can use technology, robotics and data analytics. We are in the right place in South-east Asia for logistics.
> 
> We hope to create another 2,000 PMET jobs in logistics in the next five years. So there’s a plan, there are resources, we will make it work.
> 
> That means everybody has to play their part. Employers, to invest in technology and train up workers. Unions, to work with employers, identify where the new jobs will be and help the workers get new skills. And the Government, to support the companies to adopt new technology and the workers to get new training.
> 
> This is tripartism in action. Logistics has an ITM. But we have 23 ITMS for all the different sectors of the economy, covering 80 per cent of the economy.
> 
> Last year we set up a tripartite council, the Council for Skills, Innovation and Productivity. It was chaired by DPM Tharman (Shanmugaratnam), who was leading the SkillsFuture effort.
> 
> Since then the CFE has completed its report. It is a comprehensive plan to take our economy the next step forward. Now we need to implement the CFE’s recommendations, to make the transformation happen.
> 
> I have asked Brother (Heng) Swee Keat to take over from DPM Tharman as chair of Council. We will rename it the Future Economy Council. It will also have other ministers, especially the younger ones. Swee Keat will work with them to implement the CFE recommendations, make sure the ITMs work, are implemented and make a difference. I am putting them in charge of this strategic effort. It is a deep transformation. It will take time. It will extend beyond this term of government. It is an opportunity for the younger ministers to work closely together as a team, strengthen their bonds with employers and unions and with each other, and show Singaporeans what they can do. It is their generation of leadership who will have to work with Singaporeans to take the country to new heights.
> 
> Our unique tripartite partnership is the secret why we have been able to transform our economy over and over again. Starting from our nation- building years when we began to industrialise, through the British withdrawal from their bases here in 1971, when we faced the prospect of tens of thousands of job losses.
> 
> Through the first major recession in 1985, when we had to cut the CPF drastically in order to reduce costs and become competitive again. Through the Asian Financial Crisis, SARS, the Global Financial Crisis. Each time, although the challenges seemed daunting, we pulled together, adjusted course, made sacrifices, helped each other, and came out ahead, stronger.
> 
> I have no doubt we will face further challenges ahead, even serious ones.
> 
> But if we strengthen the tripartite system, and remain united, if the labour movement remains strong, takes care of our workers, and makes them co-owners of our system, if all our segments of society — workers as well as employers, managers and professionals as well as foremen and the rank-and-file — sacrifice equally when sacrifice is called for, and share in the fruits of success when things go well, then I am confident we will overcome the challenges and emerge stronger.
> 
> Each one of us, with one another, for one another, for Singapore. That is the way we make sure that every May Day, we have good reason to celebrate. And that’s the way we can make good things happen and create a bright future for our children.



http://www.todayonline.com/commentary/long-we-work-together-spore-can-stay-game

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Shotgunner51 said:


> You have every rights to be vigilant about impact of disruptive technologies on our lives, in fact we all should as human, on unknown techs such as cloning, DNA tech, etc. Just that automation has been persisting for many centuries, human constantly build newer and better machines to boost productivity. Instead of saying automation is a disruptive tech, let's say it's a progressive process.
> 
> If we look for proven samples, today the nation that leads in automation isn't China, but highly successful economies like SK, Japan and Germany, that's a compelling fact to drive China moving forward on the same path. Yes, these economies (plus Taiwan's semiconductor economy) are exactly the only few nowadays who still can score trade surplus vs China's industrial might, and they are exactly the benchmark targets of PRC national-level strategy "Made in China 2025".



Appreciate your contribution to this thread my friend, I have learned a lot from it.

Also you are right, I should just report next time...my bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

TaiShang said:


> Otherwise, Indian call centers have no future in Greater China because we do not use English in our daily lives.



That's a drawback, 'cause servicing customers will be expensive for companies and practically impossible to outsource.


----------



## AndrewJin

Mista said:


> It's an inevitable trend which we will need to embrace whether we like it or not. The solution therefore is not to hide our heads in the sand and go protectionist like many Western developed countries, but to keep on upgrading the skills of the workforce constantly to keep up with increasingly relentless technology disruptions. It's a huge benefit for us if we can ride along the waves and reap the benefits.
> 
> Singapore is trying our best to develop a culture of lifelong-learning in skills rather than qualifications, whether it's in the workforce or in the school. Because whatever you learn in the university can be obsolete in the workforce in a few years time and you need to keep learning new stuff.
> 
> Below is an article on the PM's labour day speech on jobs, automation, skills, worker's attitude,competition with other countries, and the government's role in it. It's long and is from Singapore's POV, but I think it's also relevant for other countries especially the developed countries which also faces unemployment from technology disruptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.todayonline.com/commentary/long-we-work-together-spore-can-stay-game


You are absolutely right.
We should not hide our heads in the sand.
What we see in PDF is that because they come from countries where automation is not valued so that they fall in a denial mode. During the onset of every major technological revolution we will see such losers. They along with their countries are dying out.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> You are absolutely right.
> We should not hide our heads in the sand.
> What we see in PDF is that because they come from countries where automation is not valued so that they fall in a denial mode. During the onset of every major technological revolution we will see such losers. They along with their countries are dying out.



It is denial of what is practically unachievable. A psychological reaction. However, there will always be daring nations and, eventually, they will be rewarded as they will be plucking the early fruits of innovative new industries. Others will eventually catch up, but, the profitability will decrease by that time.

China needs to be and stay on the forefronts of all technologies to benefit from early-comer's advantage when the profit margins are the widest. 

It incurs risks (in the form of loss in investment and failures in tech), but, the reward is always bigger. Even a learned mistake is better than not doing any mistake at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## That Guy

hackerdelight said:


> Robotics are primarily installed in manufacture factories. Service is very broad term, e.g. restaurant, retail, medical service etc, pretty much everything except manufacture and agriculture can be grouped into service. service automation ratio* is still very low *compared to manufacture. There also many cases under which robotics are simply too expensive and hard to get technical support, e.g. it's very hard to use robotics in a street shop in small city or town, especially in countryside. another case is relevant with new demand, e.g. the rising of e-commerce create huge demand of courier, logistic centers, create demand for transportation etc. Generally robotics do impact employment in some extent, however it may be applied only to some specific domain, everything has a limitation.
> 
> But higher education is mandatory for a nation to win the future competition in this knowledge economy era.


But that's that thing, isn't it? It's still very low *today*, but what about a decade from now?

Also, as the years go on, and certain tech proliferates, the price for manufacturing gets cheaper.

I agree with what you're saying, but only to the extent of what is happening today. What about a few decades from now? Heck, what about just 10 years from now?


----------



## Shotgunner51

Mista said:


> keep on upgrading the skills of the workforce constantly to keep up with increasingly relentless technology disruptions


I know Singapore has a hi-tech industrial base, but yet I was still a bit shocked to see such immense automation, second only to SK in the world, even higher than traditional robotics powerhouses Japan and Germany, higher than semiconductor mecca Taiwan! What's more impressive is Singaporeans' general sense of urgency on future challenges, yes continuous upgrading of manpower is the key. Post #285 is a good read, thanks for sharing this: http://www.todayonline.com/commentary/long-we-work-together-spore-can-stay-game

China is still way behind Singapore in density, but is adding lots of industrial robots to work floors every year, expected to reach 40% of world total by 2019-2020, gap is closing progressively. I hope automation density in China can be on par with Singapore within a not too distant future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mista

Shotgunner51 said:


> I know Singapore has a hi-tech industrial base, but yet I was still a bit shocked to see such immense automation, second only to SK in the world, even higher than traditional robotics powerhouses Japan and Germany. What's more impressive is Singaporeans' sense of urgency on future challenges, yes continuous upgrading of manpower is the key, post #285 is a good read and thanks for sharing this: http://www.todayonline.com/commentary/long-we-work-together-spore-can-stay-game
> 
> China is still way behind Singapore in density, but is adding lots of industrial robots to work floors every year, expected to reach 40% of world total by 2019-2020, gap is closing progressively. I hope automation density in China can be on par with Singapore within a not too distant future.



Well Singapore is a small country so we don't have the luxury of taking it slow. In fact automation and the digital age is a boon for small countries like ours and it would be wise for us to take full advantage of it. 

I think sense of urgency is a key strength of Singapore and it is what set us apart from many other developed economies. Always plan ahead and save for the rainy day. When there's a challenge, admit and face it, explain it to the people of its full consequences and steps to mitigate it, don't downplay it. That's how the political establishment gain trust from the people and rally them for a common cause. I fear that the younger generation of Singaporeans might lose this sense of urgency since we grew up in this fairly comfortable environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Mista said:


> Well Singapore is a small country so we don't have the luxury of taking it slow. In fact automation and the digital age is a boon for small countries like ours and it would be wise for us to take full advantage of it.
> 
> I think sense of urgency is a key strength of Singapore and it is what set us apart from many other developed economies.


I appreciate your modesty, there are failed economies big and small so size is lesser a factor. I agree, sense of urgency is one primary force that drives Singapore on the path of continuous success, it's no less applicable to large nation like China, I'm glad that Chinese administration has courage to face harsh realities, sense the urgency and push "Made in China 2025".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Nilgiri said:


> Appreciate your contribution to this thread my friend, I have learned a lot from it.


You're welcome my friend. *Automation*, aka using robots for productivity & precision, is one key measure of industrial excellence, and China is already set on a path proven by neigbhours.

More importantly it's about the upstream - making *robotics* - it's especially urgent for China when this tech is dominated by global powerhouses like FANUC, Yaskawa, ABB, Daihen-OTC, Kawasaki, Nachi-Fujikoshi, Denso, Mitsubishi Electric and such. I believe Beijing already sensed the urgency and now pushing Chinese robotics makers to compete, in both huge domestic market as well as global arena. Siasun has made good progress, so are ESTUN and E-Deodar, Midea has acquired Kuka, wish progress continues if not accelerates.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 武成王

That Guy said:


> But that's that thing, isn't it? It's still very low *today*, but what about a decade from now?
> 
> Also, as the years go on, and certain tech proliferates, the price for manufacturing gets cheaper.
> 
> I agree with what you're saying, but only to the extent of what is happening today. What about a few decades from now? Heck, what about just 10 years from now?



You can imagine how people reacted when British started Industrial Revolution, that time is pretty similar with nowadays in some extent. People worry about machines replace labors. However, human society still evolve into such a high degree. We can't know what will happen after decades, but we have to follow the trend if we want win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Shotgunner51 said:


> You're welcome my friend. *Automation*, aka using robots for productivity & precision, is one key measure of industrial excellence, and China is already set on a path proven by neigbhours.
> 
> More importantly it's about the upstream - making *robotics* - it's especially urgent for China when this tech is dominated by global powerhouses like FANUC, Yaskawa, ABB, Daihen-OTC, Kawasaki, Nachi-Fujikoshi, Denso, Mitsubishi Electric and such. I believe Beijing already sensed the urgency and now pushing Chinese robotics makers to compete, in both huge domestic market as well as global arena. Siasun has made good progress, so are ESTUN and E-Deodar, Midea has acquired Kuka, wish progress continues if not accelerates.



Could you tell me as part of total capital goods spending in China, how much is currently as a % on robotic systems?...and if that figure is available for other countries for comparison?


----------



## That Guy

hackerdelight said:


> You can imagine how people reacted when British started Industrial Revolution, that time is pretty similar with nowadays in some extent. People worry about machines replace labors. However, human society still evolve into such a high degree. We can't know what will happen after decades, but we have to follow the trend if we want win.


I feel like that's a false equivalence. The Industrial revolution didn't mean that machines were taking over, it meant that industry was rapidly growing.

But maybe you're right, we'll see.


----------



## 武成王

That Guy said:


> I feel like that's a false equivalence. The Industrial revolution didn't mean that machines were taking over, it meant that industry was rapidly growing.
> 
> But maybe you're right, we'll see.



very similar indeed. before 1840, Chinese textile industry basically relied on artificial textile machinery (I believe India were also in similar level before British dominated, I remember Gandi had a hobby to make textile by a wooden made machine), after colonial powers opened the door of Qing Dynasty by cannon, the price and quality of local textile and silk product could't compete against those made in western world by new machines, small business rapidly bankrupted. Chinese businessmen eventually started to import western machines to adapt the change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

hackerdelight said:


> very similar indeed. before 1840, Chinese textile industry basically relied on artificial textile machinery (I believe India were also in similar level before British dominated, I remember Gandi had a hobby to make textile by a wooden made machine), after colonial powers opened the door of Qing Dynasty by cannon, the price and quality of local textile and silk product could't compete against those made in western world by new machines, small business rapidly bankrupted. Chinese businessmen eventually started to import western machines to adapt the change.



Yup this is what is known as being forced captive market. China has recovered faster, India started later (and quite slower overall). But both countries have "long march" to reclaim what they were in the past with respect to rest of the world. There is actually a lot of good cooperation going on between both in say solar power and smartphones...India is shaping up its policy after years of neglect and a credit-GDP ratio some 3 - 4 times lower than China (and about twice as low as when China was in similar growth stage). But lets hope for the best past everyone thinking its zero-sum game only:


----------



## TaiShang

*More China-made robot parts is goal*
By Ma Si | China Daily | Updated: 2017-05-23 

*High-tech devices domestically produced would save on costs*

China aims to *break foreign dominance in the manufacture of core robot components in one to two years as the world's largest industrial robot market makes progress in producing reliable speed reducers, servomotors and control panels*, one of the experts involved in drafting the Made in China 2025 strategy said.

The parts are the three basic building blocks of sophisticated automated machines and, if all are imported, they account for about 70 percent of a domestic robot's production cost.

*"We aim to increase the market share of homegrown servomotors, speed reducers and control panels in China to over 30 percent by 2018 or 2019," *said Qu Xianming, an expert with the National Manufacturing Strategy Advisory Committee, which advises the government on plans to upgrade the manufacturing sector.

By then, *these indigenous components could be of high enough quality to be exported to foreign countries,* Qu said in an exclusive interview with China Daily. He said once the target is met, it will lay down a strong foundation for Chinese parts makers to expand their presence.

Currently, most of these parts are imported from Japan, Europe and the United States, which has markedly increased domestic robot makers' production costs and weighed down their competition with foreign rivals.

"*Domestic players have to spend four times as much as their foreign counterparts to buy speed reducers and twice as much for a servomotor*," according to a white paper released in 2016 by China Center for Information Industry Development, a research agency affiliated with the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

China overtook Japan as the world's largest market for industrial robots in 2013. Last year, it installed 90,000 new industrial robots. That's one-third of the world total and 30 percent more than the year before, data from the International Federation of Robotics show.

The country plans to boost its annual production capacity of industrial robots to 100,000 in 2020 from 72,400 in 2016, signaling the growing demand for essential components.

"To mass-produce core robot parts is a flagship project of the Made in China 2025 strategy.* Domestic players are making leaps forward*," Qu said.

*Shaanxi Qinchuan Machinery Development Co Ltd, for instance, can produce 10,000 units of cycloidal pinwheel speed reducers a year. Cycloidal speed reducers allow robots to move with greater accuracy. T*he company is building a factory that will have an annual output capacity of 60,000 units when completed by the end of 2018 at the earliest.

Nantong Zhenkang Machinery Co Ltd, another cycloidal speed reducer maker, is working on production lines that can make 50,000 units a year. "Once the two projects are completed, they can meet 30 to 40 percent of the domestic demand," Qu said.

*Some Chinese players, including Siasun Robot and Automation, have independently developed control panels, which demand many tailor-made features, Qu said.*

Wang Jiegao, chief engineer of Estun Automation and general manager of subsidiary Estun Robotics Co Ltd, said the company can produce over 100,000 servomotors a year, most of which go to high-end numerical control machines, so the supply to robots is still limited.

"Numerical control machines demand higher accuracy, but robots are more sophisticated," Wang said, adding the company still needs to buy speed reducers from foreign companies.

"*It is highly likely for China to meet the 30 percent market share target, which can greatly lower the production costs*," he said.

Rodney Brooks, founder and chairman of Rethink Robotics, said in an earlier interview with China Daily that the Chinese robot market is booming. The rising labor cost and shrinking labor pool will further drive the demand for industrial robots in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*One of China’s biggest online retailers is building a delivery drone that can carry 2,000 pounds of cargo*

*It will likely be used to bring food from farms and agricultural warehouses to cities.*

BY APRIL GLASER@APRILASER MAY 22, 2017, 4:52PM EDT






JD.com

JD.com, one of the largest online retailers in China, announced that it plans to develop a drone capable of carrying one ton of cargo for deliveries to and from remote parts of the country.

The company will test its drone technology in the northwestern Chinese province of Shaanxi, where the online retailer has reached an agreement with the local government to test a low-altitude drone logistics network. Stretching over a 186-mile radius across Shaanxi, the drone logistics network will service hundreds of flight routes and air bases designed to optimize shipping online orders.

A spokesperson from JD told Recode that the company probably won’t have its one-ton capacity drone ready to fly for another two to three years. The early application for that drone will likely be to deliver food from agricultural centers in rural China into cities, rather than for last-mile delivery like the smaller drones already in use.

JD started its drone delivery program last year, sending parcels via unmanned aircraft to four provinces: Jiangsu, rural Beijing, Sichuan and Guangxi. As of January 2017, the online retailer reported having only about 20 fixed routes, but said that it plans to expand to 100 routes by the end of this year.

The Chinese e-commerce giant’s drone delivery scheme is markedly different from Amazon’s plan to use drones.

“We try to deliver with drones from cities to the countryside,” explained JD’s CEO Richard Liu in an interview with Recode late last year. “In every village, we have a delivery man who lives in the village, and he will take the parcels [delivered by drone] to different houses.”

Instead of the drone delivering directly to customers’ doorsteps, a local delivery person retrieves the cargo from the drone, which may carry between eight and 15 packages that were ordered by people in the village. The delivery person then brings the packages to people’s doors.

Amazon, on the other hand, has shown how it plans to use drones to deliver directly to people’s houses, as opposed to grouping local shipments like JD.

The Chinese online retailer says it plans to also open a research and development center with the Xi’an National Civil Aerospace Industrial Base to design and manufacture drones. The research center will include 30 acres of land to test its aircraft. The company has at least five different types of drones it currently flies for deliveries, which are used depending on the size of parcel.

For JD, drones have helped the online retailer expand into rural China without taking on massive delivery costs. Delivering by drone to rural areas can be at least 70 percent cheaper than by truck, according to JD’s CEO Richard Liu, and only takes a fraction of the time, since drones can soar over congested traffic and mountainous regions.

In the U.S., large-scale delivery by drone likely won’t happen until at least 2020, while the Federal Aviation Administration continues to craft rules and figure out a national low-altitude air traffic control system solution.

The slow U.S. regulatory timeline pushed Amazon to open its drone-testing facilities in the U.K., though that country also lacks national rules that would permit wide-scale drone delivery across the country. Amazon has so far received permission to fly in certain rural and suburban areas in the U.K.

Alibaba is the biggest e-commerce company in China, but JD is its fiercest rival, holding about 20 percent of online retail market share in China, while Alibaba claims about 44 percent, according to data collected by Bloomberg.

Here’s a video you can watch of JD’s drone delivery from last November:

https://www.recode.net/2017/5/22/15666446/jd-china-drone-delivery-two-thousand-2000-pounds

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

TaiShang said:


> Rodney Brooks, founder and chairman of Rethink Robotics, said in an earlier interview with China Daily that the Chinese robot market is booming. The rising labor cost and shrinking labor pool will further drive the demand for industrial robots in the country.


It does worry me a bit, since I believe that China has already reached peak labour supply. Hopefully even with machines replacing the declining workforce, people in manufacturing will be able to earn decent wages.


----------



## Shotgunner51

Nilgiri said:


> Could you tell me as part of total capital goods spending in China, how much is currently as a % on robotic systems?...and if that figure is available for other countries for comparison?


I can't find robotics as % of total CAPEX yet. Another way is to see which industries are heavy robotics user, and then see which nations have these industries.

Largest robotics user is automotive-car-truck industry, then electrical-electronics, metal, chemicals-rubber-plastics. Since these are China's pillar industries (labour-intensive has dropped to only 16% of total exports last year), robotics is expected to be very heavy in CAPEX now and coming years, when density is still low compared to competitor nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Robots producing robots! Speak peek of China's first robot assembly line that makes robots *
New China TV
*Published on Jun 10, 2017*





 

Simply enter a command, and the rest is left to robots. An assembly line in northeast China's Shenyang with robots as workers are churning out over 5,000 robots each year. It's the first such assembly line in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> *Robots producing robots! Speak peek of China's first robot assembly line that makes robots *
> New China TV
> *Published on Jun 10, 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply enter a command, and the rest is left to robots. An assembly line in northeast China's Shenyang with robots as workers are churning out over 5,000 robots each year. It's the first such assembly line in the country.


Chinese technology progress is scary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

*How Robots Are Helping Chinese Students Solve Real-World Problems*
Jun 7, 2017 @ 11:25 PM

Tweet This

At a time when Chinese companies are seeking to push the boundaries and innovate, STEM education is creating a buzz in the world’s most populous nation.
Today, RoboTerra is the preferred partner of more than 1,000 Chinese schools offering STEM classes, providing both the technology and guidance to teachers.





_Students build robots from the RoboTerra toolkit._

What key skills do students need to learn to find a good job? In China, the answer increasingly points to STEM – a school curriculum focused on science, technology, engineering and mathematics.

The concept, created in the U.S. and supported by prominent figures such as Apple’s Tim Cook and former U.S. President Barack Obama, is a problem-based approach to studying those core subjects. The difference between this and a conventional education system is the emphasis on the application of this scientific or technological knowledge to real-life situations. Students are essentially given practical problems to solve that they may face in reality.

At a time when Chinese companies are seeking to push the boundaries and innovate, STEM education is creating a buzz in the world’s most populous nation. Some schools want to change an education system focused on grilling examinations to one that is about problem solving and project based.

For 28-year-old Sui Shaolong, this presents a huge business opportunity.

Since 2015, Sui’s Beijing-based startup *RoboTerra* has been developing robot products and courses to teach students about computer coding and robotics. At $429, the RoboTerra toolkit comes with spare parts that can be built into dozens of different robots, along with access to a cloud-based platform where users can find courses designed for different age groups.

Today, RoboTerra is the preferred partner of more than 1,000 Chinese schools offering STEM classes, providing both the technology and guidance to teachers. The company’s success has earned Sui a place on FORBES Asia’s 2017 30 Under 30 list.

*Multi-billion investment*

And Sui’s future prospects look equally encouraging.

By 2020, Chinese schools will spend more than 10 billion yuan ($1.5 billion) on STEM-related courses, according to consultancy JMDedu. And this is being driven by eager parents like 31-year-old Elise Guo, who thinks that learning about drones and robots is *a more practical step towards getting a decent job in China’s ultra-competitive job market*, where a record 7.95 million college graduates will compete for work opportunities this year alone, according to a survey from Chinese job site Zhaopin.com.

_“STEM allows children to get better at critical thinking and other practical abilities,”_ says Guo, who has a one-year-old son. _“It would be just great if I could get him interested as a child, so he can get good jobs in the future.”_​
The trend is also being encouraged by the Chinese government. Seeking to nurture more talent in fields such as technology, Beijing instructed schools *nationwide to “actively explore” STEM in its latest policy blueprint, the 13th five-year plan published in 2015*. And earlier this year, the country’s Ministry of Education made it *mandatory for all elementary students to study STEM*, according to its website.

_“I couldn’t start my business at a better time,”_ says Sui. _“After policy support, the market here will grow even quicker than in the U.S.”_​
Sui’s startup dates back to his time working in Silicon Valley. The Stanford graduate worked as an automation engineer at both Apple and Tesla, and still remembers the shortage of technology talent even those tech stalwarts grappled with. Apple, for example, used to rely on humans to install cameras onto the iPhone 6 smartphones because machines couldn’t fit the small parts as well, he says. At that time, Sui’s job was building a system that could install the cameras automatically.

_“There is a huge gap between what students learn at school and what companies really need,”_ he adds. _“Combining technology with education is something with great prospects.”_​





Sui left Apple in 2015 to start RoboTerra with partner Zhang Yao, whom he met in the U.S. They’ve received close to $4 million in initial funding from investors including *Zhiping Capital*. Within two months of starting the company, he moved it to China where he believed there to be a bigger demand for “robot lessons.”

*Competition*

But it’s not all plain sailing, with competition ratcheting up. Hundreds of startups, such as the Shenzhen-based *Makeblock*, are also eying this lucrative business, while global players including *Sony* and *Lego* are building partnerships with Chinese schools as well, offering toolkits together with tutorials to teachers.

Yet RoboTerra’s biggest advantages are more localized courses and easier-to-use toolkits, Sui says. Compared with the global companies, it understands Chinese students better, he adds. And its products, which can be visualized in 3D mode through the company’s software, allow students to build them quicker, even without coaching from teachers, according to Sui.

_“Chinese schools are just beginning to familiarize themselves with STEM,”_ he said. _“There will be huge demand in second- and third-tier cities.”_​

Read the full article at https://www.forbes.com/sites/ywang/...dents-solve-real-world-problems/#7ffa201310a2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Chaoyue's cozy dates with Trump and Ma*

2017-06-13 10:21

China Daily _Editor: Wang Fan_





The Robot Chaoyue at the 2017 Beijing International Robot Exhibition, June 10, 2017. (Photo provided to China Daily)

*Silcone sculptures and robots mingle at the 2017 Beijing International expo*

When it comes to robots, Chaoyue is attractive. So attractive, in fact, she invited Donald Trump and Jack Ma to join her.

Not the real versions, of course, but silicone sculptures, of the United States president and the founder and chairman of Alibaba Group Holding Ltd.

The three of them did not fluff their lines, they just stood in a line at the 2017 Beijing International Robot Exhibition last week.

Looking eerily real, Trump and Ma became the stars of the show along with Chaoyue, who cost up to 300,000 yuan ($44,131) to develop by Xi'an Superman Group Corp, a privately owned company based in Xi'an, Shaanxi province.

"Oh my God, their skin is so real that I can see the pores and the blood vessels," said a visitor on Saturday at the exhibition.

It should be, as the sculptures of Trump and Ma cost 80,000 yuan each.





Models of U.S. President Donald Trump and Founder and Chairman of Alibaba Group Jack Ma at the 2017 Beijing International Robot Exhibition, June 10, 2017. (Photo provided to China Daily)

Launched in 1997, Xi'an Superman Group is the largest simulation silicone sculpture company in China.

More than 4,000 models have rolled off their assembly line with most on show at around 400 museums and memorial halls in China and overseas.

"About one-third of the models of Chinese historical and cultural figures at the National Museum were produced by our company," said Zou Renti, founder of the group.

With 80 makeup artists, craftsmen and software engineers, Xi'an Superman's revenue is between 20 million and 30 million yuan annually.

Detailed financial figures have yet to be released, but the silicone figures of Trump and Ma will be upgraded into robotic form in the near future.

"Our company is the first in China to combine silicone sculpture art with modern technology to develop human replica robots," said Zou.

By 2006, t1he group's simulated robot "Zou Renti", was selected as one of the "inventions of the year" by Time, the prestigious U.S. weekly magazine, while on show at the Chicago International Automobile and Robots Exhibition.

So far, it has made more than 40 robots for museums.

"They can make realistic facial expressions," said Zou. "But our robots are not as good in motion smoothness as Japanese models."

The computer control programs, or electrical brains, inside them allow them to perform simply tasks, recognize speech patterns and talk to people, according to Xi'an Superman.

"With their skin made of silica gel, our robots look like real people," said Zou. "Human hair is used, or inserted, for eyebrows and eyelashes."

After being in business for two decades, the group now owns dozens of patented technologies in the field of simulated robots.

In the next 10 to 20 years, Xi'an Superman plans to manufacture domestic service robots, which ordinary consumers will be able to buy with individual design features.

"We can make robots that look like children or grandchildren of the people buying them," said Zou. "They will never leave and act as a constant reminder. But first we have to look at ways to reduce the costs.

"It takes us three to five months to make a human replica robot, which costs between 200,000 yuan to 300,000 yuan," Zou added.

According to statistics, there are more than 50 countries developing service robots.

In Japan and the United States, many basic units are already in service. The Japanese government has made robotics one of its key industries for economic growth.

In June 2015, the country launched a robot, which was called Pepper and cost only just 10,000 yuan.

It could recognize facial expressions, talk with humans and act as an alarm call for elderly people, who live alone.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/06-13/261262.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

An intelligent military robot dog is on display at the 20th China Beijing International High-tech Expo in Beijing on June 10, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






An intelligent robot that can interact with children and help them develop good habits is on display at the Silk Road Expo in Xi'an, Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, on June 3, 2017. [Photo by Yang Yang / chinadaily.com.cn]






Children are curious about a smart robot display at the 20th China Beijing International High-tech Expo in Beijing on June 10, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






A boy interacts with a robot at the 20th China Beijing International High-tech Expo in Beijing on June 10, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






A boy watches a smart robot perform at the 20th China Beijing International High-tech Expo in Beijing on June 10, 2017. [Photo/VCG]


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017-06/13/content_29723972_9.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> An intelligent military robot dog is on display at the 20th China Beijing International High-tech Expo in Beijing on June 10, 2017. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An intelligent robot that can interact with children and help them develop good habits is on display at the Silk Road Expo in Xi'an, Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, on June 3, 2017. [Photo by Yang Yang / chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children are curious about a smart robot display at the 20th China Beijing International High-tech Expo in Beijing on June 10, 2017. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A boy interacts with a robot at the 20th China Beijing International High-tech Expo in Beijing on June 10, 2017. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A boy watches a smart robot perform at the 20th China Beijing International High-tech Expo in Beijing on June 10, 2017. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017-06/13/content_29723972_9.htm


Is that a real dog or a robot?


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Is that a real dog or a robot?



I think a real dog. Its equipment is special, however.


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I think a real dog. Its equipment is special, however.


Thank god, it scared me!


----------



## Shotgunner51

It's from last years but the video is good, take a look:

*China Is Building a Robot Army of Model Workers*
_Can China reboot its manufacturing industry—and the global economy—by replacing millions of workers with machines?_
Will Knight April 26, 2016






_“It is very clear in China: people will either go into automation or they will go out of the manufacturing business.”_ - *Gerald Wong*, CEO of Cambridge Industries Group

_“In the future, what I see is China being more creative [in robotics],”_ - *Kai Yu*, founder of Horizon Robotics and was previously the head of an AI-focused research lab set up by Baidu._ “Original design, original ideas, but also some of the fundamental technologies, like deep learning, neural networks, artificial intelligence.”_

https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601215/china-is-building-a-robot-army-of-model-workers/​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Parking by robot coming to Nanjing next month*

2017-06-19 11:31

China Daily _Editor: Feng Shuang_

China's parking lot of tomorrow－a multistory garage that uses robot "valets" to take vehicles to empty spaces－will open in Nanjing next month, according to the technology company behind the project.

The facility, built as part of a new shopping mall near the city's Confucius Temple, covers 2,400 square meters and has 57 parking spaces and two robots.

Drivers will park on the first floor, and the robots－flat platforms on wheels－will transport the cars to the second floor using elevators, according to Yu Lei, general manager of the Jiangsu office of Shenzhen Yeefung Automation Technology Co, which developed the smart system.

The machines are 4.8 meters long, 1.8 meters wide and 0.35 meters tall, and can carry vehicles weighing up to 2.5 metric tons.

"The first floor of the garage consists of robots, elevators and a control system, while parking spaces are situated on the second floor," Yu said. "Drivers will leave their cars on the first floor, where the control systems will examine the size and weight of each car."

Robots will follow routes calculated by the system and park the cars in specified spaces using laser alignment equipment.

When drivers return to collect their cars, they will wait on the first floor as the robots locate their vehicle, reversing the trip.

Drivers can use a smartphone app to book parking spaces and collect their cars, with the whole parking process taking about three minutes, Yu said.

"Compared with regular garages, the smart garage covers about 40 percent less space and requires fewer workers," he said. "In fact, the garage only needs one worker on the first floor to guide drivers. The second floor requires no lighting or ventilation equipment because the robots can follow the computer's orders in the dark."

Maintenance and labor costs will also be greatly reduced, Yu said.

Ji Feng, technical director of the company, said: "We spent three years researching and testing the smart garage system. A single robot can manage up to 50 parking spaces."

*"Technically, using our control system, if a garage had enough space, 100 robots could work at the same time without any collisions."*

Ji said more smart garages will be established in Chinese cities, adding that construction of the country's second smart garage will get underway soon in neighboring Zhejiang province.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-19/261994.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*First robot couriers hit the road*

2017-06-19 14:43

People's Daily Online _Editor: Gu Liping_






robot courier (People's Daily)





item delivered by robot courier (People's Daily)

*On June 18, students at six Chinese universities received items they had purchased from JD.com from robot couriers.*

Still a pilot project, the robots were dispatched to just half a dozen universities, including Renmin University, Tsinghua University and Zhejiang University. At JD.com delivery stations, items were first divided among the robots according to size. The smart robots were then able to plan their routes with the help of an automatic navigation system, which also assists them in avoiding obstacles en route.

They follow preset routes and send messages to the recipients when they are 100 meters away from their destinations. The robots can move as quickly as electric bikes, though they are set to walk at the speed of pedestrians when on campus. They also slow down in advance of speed bumps.

University students will be the first group to benefit from the new technology. Considering the openness of college students when it comes to hi-tech products, JD.com will highlight its 1,300 delivery stations at universities as the promotional campaign for robot couriers kicks off.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-19/262030.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*E-commerce giant launches robot courier*
By Ma Chi | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-06-20




A student picks up a delivery from a JD.com robot courier at Renmin University in Beijing on June 18. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

JD.com Inc, one of China's biggest online marketplaces, has launched its first robot couriers.

A robot courier delivered the first item to Renmin University, the alma mater of CEO Liu Qiangdong, in Beijing on Sunday. Other schools the robot couriers sent packages to include Tsinghua University, Zhejiang University and Chang'an University.

The vehicles follow optimal routes based on calculation, and send messages to recipients five minutes before reaching the destinations. The recipients obtain the packages with facial recognition or by inputting a code.

The robot couriers, equipped with laser radars and cameras, are capable of avoiding obstacles on routes and recognizing traffic lights. With different sizes, they move three to four km/hour and can deliver six to 20 items in one trip.

JD.com will further expand its fleet of robot couriers to more than 100 this year, mainly in universities and residential communities in Beijing, Hangzhou of Zhejiang province, and Xi'an of Shaanxi province.






A robot courier on a test operation at Renmin University, Beijing, June 14. [Photo/VCG]
















***
_
This semester might be a it late, but, next semester, this cute delivery robot will be a nice companion to take graduation pictures with. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China unveils first nuclear emergency response robots*
(People's Daily Online) 15:42, June 21, 2017




China has unveiled and deployed its first batch of nuclear emergency response robots, which are designed to guarantee the safety of nuclear power plants.

Four nuclear emergency response robots, jointly designed by China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN) and the Institute of Optics and Electronics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, have been serving at Daya Bay Nuclear Power Plant in southern China’s Guangdong province since last November.

The four robots are responsible for both land and underwater missions, including salvaging and observations.

According to Feng Chang, a leader of the research and development team for the robots, they are able to withstand temperatures of up to 65 degrees Celsius and nuclear radiation at up to 10,000 Sv per hour. They are not only built from radiation-resistant material, each robot’s structure is carefully planned to ensure that it is radiation-proof as a whole.

Each robot is equipped with the best radiation-resistant camera in the world. In a work environment with nuclear radiation of 10,000 Sv per hour, the robots can still send images at 600 lines per inch.

“Ordinary robots, built with metal or rubber covers, easily burn under strong nuclear radiation. Their digital transmission devices stop working, and even the lenses of their cameras turn black,” Feng told Science and Technology Daily.

“The heaviest robot in a set of four is about 100 kilograms. In the case of a nuclear accident, all four robots could be packed and delivered in a single container,” Feng explained, adding that the robots can also play an important role in the daily maintenance of nuclear power plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China Deploys First Nuclear Emergency Response Robots*
*Jun 23, 2017 *

*



*
Nuclear emergency response robots
*
China has unveiled its first batch of nuclear emergency response robots, which are designed to ensure the safety of nuclear power plants. 

Four nuclear emergency response robots, jointly designed by China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN) and the Institute of Optics and Electronics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, have been serving at Daya Bay Nuclear Power Plant in southern China’s Guangdong province since last November. The four robots are responsible for both land and underwater missions, including salvaging and observations. 

According to FENG Chang, a leader of the research and development team for the robots, they are able to withstand temperatures of up to 65 degrees Celsius and nuclear radiation at up to 10,000 Sv per hour. They are not only built from radiation-resistant material, each robot’s structure is carefully planned to ensure that it is radiation-proof as a whole. 

Each robot is equipped with the best radiation-resistant camera in the world. In a work environment with nuclear radiation of 10,000 Sv per hour, the robots can still send images at 600 lines per inch. 

"Ordinary robots, built with metal or rubber covers, easily burn under strong nuclear radiation. Their digital transmission devices stop working, and even the lenses of their cameras turn black," FENG told Science and Technology Daily. "The heaviest robot in a set of four is about 100 kilograms." 

http://english.cas.cn/newsroom/news/201706/t20170623_178649.shtml*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Kuka to build personal assistance robot business with Midea*

JUNE 19, 2017 SAM FRANCIS





Some of the products Midea manufactures

*Kuka, one of the world’s largest manufacturers of industrial robotic arms, is planning to expand into the area of personal assistance robotics. *

This is according to an article on FT.com, which quotes Kuka chief executive Till Reuter.

Reuter told the FT that he sees potential for using Midea’s reach into the household appliances market to develop more complex, intelligent machines which can help with household tasks.

Midea is the Chinese maker of such things as washing machines, fridge-freezers, vacuum cleaners and cookers, and it is effectively the parent company of Kuka, having bought the majority of the robot maker’s shares earlier this year.

Reuter told the FT: “Midea is not doing any robotics or automation, so Kuka is automation for Midea. And they are very well connected to the consumer industry. So together we want to do consumer robotics.”

He said the way Kuka is approaching the consumer market is through its lightweight, collaborative robots, which are safe enough for use by anyone with very little training.

In the past, and still now, the majority of industrial robots were large machines built for use inside caged-off areas on heavy manufacturing tasks and were dangerous for humans to be around.

Collaborative robots tend to be much smaller and can often be small enough to fit on a table-top, and they come with sensors which slow it down or make it stop when it detects movement, usually by a human, next to it or in contact with it.

While collaborative robots are still used mainly in business environments, the technology that they use would enable them to become more popular in households, provided they take the appropriate, marketable forms.

Midea, meanwhile, makes goods for every typical household, and is likely to look into making some of those robotic – for example, a robotic vacuum cleaner would be an obvious possibility.

Reuter did not say specifically what Kuka and Midea have got planned, if anything, but Midea’s recent partnership with Yaskawa to develop personal assistance robots may be an indication as to the direction of the development.

Among the products Midea and Yaskawa are developing are exercise bikes for the elderly, and toilets for the bed-ridden.

The ageing population of China and Japan, where Yaskawa is headquartered, make the partnership and the general move into personal assistance robots a logical commercial choice.

The companies may opt for a device such as Amazon’s Alexa-enabled Echo, or Google Home, or Apple HomePod as a central point of contact between human and the household machines, although this is just speculation.

http://roboticsandautomationnews.co...l-assistance-robot-business-with-midea/13015/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> Kuka to build personal assistance robot business with Midea


Good, the strategic acquisition yields synergy!


----------



## Shotgunner51

*



*

*China’s Robot Revolution and the Boom in Factory Automation*
Michelle Perez, June 8 2017

Factories in China are replacing humans with robots in a new automation-driven industrial revolution. The effects of this drive in China as well as around the globe will be huge. Since 2013, China has bought more industrial robots each year than any other country*, including high-tech manufacturing giants such as Germany, Japan, and South Korea.*

Countless manufacturers in China are planning to transform their production processes using robots and are opting for automation of their factory assembly lines at an unprecedented scale. And what’s great, this drive is being fully supported by the Government!






There was a time when China boasted the cheapest human labor. It is not the same anymore especially in comparison with rival manufacturing hubs such as Thailand, Indonesia, and Vietnam. The growing labor cost in China will not prove good for the country’s economy in the coming years. Since competition is fierce, China may not have any other choice but to quickly automate its industries. Many manufacturers and government officials believe the solution is to replace humans with machines. The revolution has already begun.

Since China manufactures almost a quarter of the world’s products, the results of this revolution in China’s industries will be felt globally. The need of the hour is to automate manufacturing processes that have never before been dealt by machines. This will turn the country into a hub of high-tech innovation. The world’s largest human labor market can be turned into the world’s largest robots and machine run economy. The concern, however, is the future of millions of workers who are currently working in China’s factories.

Many companies are quickly automating their production lines. In order to stay in business, this is the demand of the future. Although many companies have laid off even up to 80% of their human workforce for machines to take over, many processes are still being done by hand and fully automated industries are still not a reality.

In China, it is now very clear that manufacturers will either go into automation or will go out of business. There is no other way to keep up with the rapidly increasingly demands of manufacturing and increasing labor costs.





_Industrial robots are replacing human labor in factories across China.
_​*China’s Economy and Manufacturing*

China’s focus on automation and the shift towards employing more and more industrial robots replacing human workers has its roots in a pressing economic problem.

China’s economic miracle is directly attributed to its manufacturing industry. According to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, approximately 100 million people are employed in manufacturing in China and the sector accounts for almost 36 percent of China’s gross domestic product.

During the last few decades, manufacturing empires were forged in China. Since the Government opened its doors to global trade in the 1980s onwards, the availability of cheap manpower made China the world’s biggest exporter of manufactured goods. Hundreds of millions of Chinese were taken out of the shackles of extreme poverty. Millions of low-skilled workers migrated from rural areas to cities and found employment in gigantic factories, producing an unimaginable range of products, from a sewing needle to servers. China accounted for just 3 percent of global manufacturing output in 1990. Today it produces almost a quarter.

The manufacturing boom in China has benefitted consumers all around the world. Mass production has resulted in cheap technology and gadgets which are affordable for all. The massive employment opportunities in the country created a huge middle-class population. These middle-class workers started demanding higher wages than before. Thus, labor is gradually becoming expensive and is not as cheap as it once was.

Also, due to the country’s one-child policy, which is slowly being phased out now, not enough working-age population is available to work in factories as before and this population is slowly decreasing with every decade. All these factors combined have led to higher wages than before thus eroding China’s competitive advantage – cheap labor.

Therefore, if labor and manufacturing costs are not kept in check, this booming economy can fall. And its effects will be felt all around the globe. The only viable solution right now seems to be automation of Chinese industries. China already imports a huge number of industrial robots, but the country lags far behind competitors.

The Chinese government is keen to change this. The latest Five Year Plan includes subsidizing and financing automation of the country’s manufacturing units. Use of industrial robots is being promoted throughout the country and advanced manufacturing technologies will be showcased all around the country to promote this drive.




*The Goal*

The main aim of the whole automation drive and the massive shift towards using industrial robots instead of human workers is to overtake Germany, Japan, South Korea and the United States in terms of manufacturing sophistication by 2049 which will see centenary celebrations of the founding of the People’s Republic of China. In order to achieve this goal, manufacturers are being encouraged to shift rapidly to automated assembly lines and employ industrial robots by the millions. Another goal is to start manufacturing industrial-use robots.

All these aspirations sound great but the actual task requires enormous efforts. It cannot be done overnight. One such example is the struggles faced by Foxconn. Also known as Hon Hai Precision Industry Co. Ltd., Foxconn is a Taiwanese multinational electronics contract manufacturing giant and the world’s third-largest information technology company by revenue. Foxconn’s clients include major American, Canadian, Finnish, and Japanese electronics and information technology companies. The products manufactured by the company include BlackBerry, iPad, iPhone, iPod, Kindle, Nintendo 3DS, Nokia, PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4, Wii U, and Xbox One.

This company has employed hundreds of thousands of workers in city-size factories. The scale of production is mind blowing. In 2011, Foxconn’s founder and CEO, Terry Gou, said he expected to have a million robots in his company’s plants by 2014. Three years later, the effort had proved more challenging than expected, and just a few tens of thousands of robots had been deployed.

This is just one example. Like Foxconn, challenges are being faced by many other companies in China which are shifting from the human workforce to industrial robots. This is happening because complex programming is required for even the minutest of tasks and state-of-the-art robots that can perform any task with absolute precision are still in the stage of testing and development.

Another looming fear is the repercussion of this shift to automation and robots. The Chinese society might greatly be disturbed. Where would the currently employed 100 million workers go and what would they do once they are no longer required in the fully automated, robots-run factories of the future? This is a question many cannot answer satisfactorily. The scenario seems bleak. Such a shift would bring great economic hardship to the workers and their families which could eventually turn into widespread social unrest.

Given the economic imperative, the government’s determination, and the country’s growing technological sophistication, it seems very likely that manufacturing companies across China will automate successfully and that the country will become a leader in the technology of advanced automation.

Without a shred of doubt, the use of industrial robots and automation of the manufacturing industry is the way forward if manufacturing and the economy have to be saved in China. But due consideration needs to be given to the huge Chinese labor force. What is going to be their future is yet to unfold.

https://factschronicle.com/chinas-robot-revolution-and-the-boom-in-factory-automation-3162.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China goes on shopping spree for industrial robots*
June 17, 2017 4:25 am JST 






TOKYO -- Chinese factories are eagerly enlisting robots to address worker shortages and automation needs, prompting Japanese manufacturers to scramble to boost output.

Robots made by Kawasaki Heavy Industries are busy rapidly working metal at a factory in Ningbo, a port town three and a half hours from Shanghai. After appliance parts maker Xinlu took on robots for press processing at its plant, the company slashed the workforce from 10 workers per line to just one.

_"Labor costs have doubled over the last three years, but robots come with a guaranteed life of 10 years," _a smiling Xinlu chairman said.​
Encouraged by government subsidies, businesses in the area are all buying robots, he said. Xinlu used to produce sponges for China, but the company now does business with customers abroad such as in the U.S., racking up $30 million in sales in 2016. Robots have enhanced product quality, and orders are growing around 20% a year.

*Doing jobs nobody wants*

Chinese companies must deal not only with higher wages, but also a workforce that started declining in 2012. Their need to save on labor sparked a surge in demand for robots. Beijing in 2015 introduced the Made in China 2025 initiative, designating robots as a key field. The government apparently worries that maintaining labor-intensive industry would threaten China's reputation as the world's factory.

The nation's shifting population structure also is changing the mindset of workers. "Factory jobs look too isolated and unexciting. I don't want to work there," a 24-year-old accounting officer in Shanghai said when asked her opinion of working at a manufacturer.

_"Young people in China today don't show any interest in dangerous or mundane jobs,"_ said the head of the Chinese robot business at Swiss automation technology company ABB.​
China's youth have better education than in the past, and retaining them in the manufacturing sector requires improving both the work environment and pay.

*Robot roll call*

Japanese companies crank up production as automation demand soars

Japanese and European manufacturers, who control more than half of the Chinese market for industrial robots, are thrilled by this development.

_"Now is the time to make investments,"_ a Kawasaki Heavy official enthused. The Japanese company will boost output at its main Suzhou factory from 4,000 units in fiscal 2016 to 7,000 this fiscal year.​Nachi-Fujikoshi will open a new factory in China by next year to roughly *triple its capacity* there to 1,000 units a month.

Portents of weaker sales for smartphones and automobiles in China spur concerns about a slowdown in machinery tools this fall and beyond. But manufacturers agree that demand for robots likely will remain robust.

Industrial robot sales in China totaled 67,000 units in 2015, some 30% of the global market, according to the International Federation of Robotics. *The organization forecasts 20% annual growth in the Chinese market between 2016 and 2019, lifting the country's share to 40%.*

_"New types of demand inconceivable in Japan are being created in China, such as robots for farming,"_ an excited Nachi-Fujikoshi Corporate Officer Hideaki Hara said.​

http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Trends/China-goes-on-shopping-spree-for-industrial-robots

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Just like the "Minions": robots sort parcels in a huge warehouse of a Chinese delivery firm *
People's Daily, China
Published on Jun 26, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Chinese scientists first to successfully use robots to clone pigs*

2017-07-05 09:27

Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

Chinese scientists have successfully cloned pigs using robots, the first time animals ever have been cloned by machines, chinanews.com reported Monday.

Two surrogate pigs gave birth to 13 healthy cloned Changbai piglets on April 26 and 29 respectively, which was the culmination of a project by Professor Zhao Xin and his team at the Institute of Robotics & Automatic Information System, Tianjin's Nankai University.

The Nankai team has conducted thousands of experiments to test their breakthrough technology. In early January 2017, 510 embryos were transferred into six female pigs, two of which became pregnant with the piglets born in April.

In the cloning process, the collection and transfer of DNA from the donor animal to the surrogates was conducted by robots, as opposed to being performed by hand.

Professor Zhao told chinanews.com that somatic cell cloning is a classic approach to species improvement. He explained that while the offspring produced with this technique are guaranteed to be of high quality, the technique has traditionally had a low success rate due to damage done to cells.

Due to robot's superior control and accuracy, they are able to do less damage to the cells in this process. Zhao said that the force of a human hand is like a hard punch to a cell while that of a robot hand is like a gentle push. At least one key indicator of successful cell cloning showed a 100 percent improvement over human-conducted cloning.

"This particular technology, if applied correctly, could be of great value in assisted fertility, species improvement, healthcare and livestock reproduction," said Professor Zhao.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/07-05/264078.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

The Global Industrial Robot Market Report is available, it offers decisive insights into the overall industrial robot industry along with the market dimensions and evaluation for the duration 2017 to 2022. Other than the Big Four (one is owned by Chinese firm), two Chinese robotics makers are included, key global players are:

FANUC (Japan)
Yaskawa (Japan)
ABB (Switzerland)

KUKA (Germany; subsidiary of Guangdong Midea Group)
OTC (Japan)
Panasonic (Japan)
Kawasaki (Japan)
Comau (Italy)
Shenyang Siasun (China)
GSK CNC (China)
*Global Industrial Robot Market 2017 - Kawasaki, ABB, Panasonic, FANUC, Yaskawa, KUKA, OTC, Comau*
07-05-2017 12:00 PM CET
http://www.openpr.com/news/608739/G...B-Panasonic-FANUC-Yaskawa-KUKA-OTC-Comau.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*Chief scientist of Hanson Robotics, Ben Goertzel (R), interacts with "Sophia the Robot" (L) during a discussion about the future of humanity in a demonstration of artificial intelligence (AI) by Hanson Robotics. PHOTO: AFP*

*
HONG KONG*,: It was a spooky sight: two lifelike disembodied robot torsos discussing the pros and cons of humans in front of a nervously tittering audience in Hong Kong Wednesday.

Artificial intelligence is the dominant theme at this year’s sprawling RISE tech conference at the city’s harbourfront convention centre, but the live robot exchange took the AI debate to another level.

Handsome male humanoid Han, dressed in a pinstripe suit jacket, and his elegant sister Sophia, modelled on Audrey Hepburn, chatted onstage about life in the universe and everything, from their love of science fiction to their bewilderment at “silly” reality shows.





*“Han the Robot” waits on stage before a discussion about the future of humanity in a demonstration of artificial intelligence (AI) by Hanson Robotics. PHOTO: AFP*

While chief scientist Ben Goertzel of Hong Kong-based Hanson Robotics, which invented the machines, sang their praises, the robots seemed more sceptical of their human peers.

When Goertzel asked the duo whether robots could really be moral and ethical, Han countered: “Humans are not necessarily the most ethical creatures”.

The robot later pointed out: “In 10 or 20 years, robots will be able to do every human job.”

*Tech giants race for edge in artificial intelligence*

A gentler Sophia conceded that humans do have “some ability to reflect and self-modify”.

She insisted her aim was to work together with people, before Han “joked” he thought the robots’ goal was to take over the world.

The machines had been programmed to banter and learn from each other, and had been trained to act like humans from movies and YouTube, said Goertzel.





*Chief scientist of Hanson Robotics, Ben Goertzel (L), interacts with “Han the Robot” (R) during a discussion about the future of humanity in a demonstration of artificial intelligence (AI) by Hanson Robotics. PHOTO: AFP*

Their malleable skin is controlled by dozens of motors, while computers in their torsos help with vision and movement. They can also connect to wifi to use cloud computing, where they will eventually share a vast amount of knowledge, Goertzel said.

Robots could be “as smart as people” in as little as three years, he predicted.

According to robot mastermind David Hanson, CEO and founder of Hanson Robotics, the machines’ onstage repartee was only part scripted and is just a taste of things to come.

*The next revolution: artificial intelligence*

He said he wanted them to “emotionally engage” with people — Sophia has already graced the cover of fashion magazines, sung at pop concerts and appeared on television talk shows.

“This is a kind of character animation that can come to life in our world,” Hanson told AFP.






*David Hanson (C), chief executive officer (CEO) of Hanson Robotics, reacts to “Han the Robot” (R) and “Sophia the Robot” (L) after a discussion about the future of humanity in a demonstration of artificial intelligence (AI) by Hanson Robotics. PHOTO: AFP*

Robots would be able to work with humans in factories, customer service and medicine but would also become our friends, said Hanson, who did not rule out eventual robot-human romantic relationships.

“As the AI matches and exceeds human levels of intelligence we hope they’ll help us solve the world’s great problems,” he added.

However, Hanson acknowledged there were fears over what the future could hold.

“There’s reasonable speculation that if we don’t build machines that really care, they’ll have motives of their own,” he said, adding that it was important to openly discuss how to develop AI that is “inherently safe and good and caring”.


tribune


----------



## Cyberian

Where's the video?


----------



## JSCh

* China Focus: The world's factory replaces men with machines *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-02 16:38:42_|_Editor: An_





GUANGZHOU, Aug. 2 (Xinhua) -- Unlike college graduates who swarm into office buildings as white collar workers, Yang Jitian is a blue collar worker in Dongguan, southern China's Guangdong Province.

After graduating in July, he was trained as an electrical machine operator at a numerical control production line at a mold manufacturing company called Ensheng.

"University graduates were rare at assembly lines of plants in the past, but the situation is changing. Most of our classmates have now become blue collar," Yang says.

*MACHINE FOR MAN*

Known as the world's factory, Dongguan is a leading production base for garments and gadgets. One-fifth of the world's smartphones are produced there, so are one-tenth of the world's shoes.

Since China's opening and reform in the late 1970s, the city has attracted China's abundant low-end labor force to work on factory assembly lines.

However, the economic slowdown and growing labor costs have forced the city to seek transformation by introducing robots and machine operators.

Yang works in a workshop twice the size of a basketball court, at a constant temperature of 24 degrees Celsius.

The machines they operate are worth more than 1.5 million yuan (223,000 U.S. dollars) on average. Without dust and noise, all Yang needs to do is to type complicated codes correctly and monitor the running status of the machine.

This year, Ensheng company recruited seven college graduates from an international cooperation class at Dongguan Technician College, including Yang.

General manager Wu Bin says the limited competence of farmer-turned workers has greatly affected the company's development in fine manufacturing and processing.

"A worker broke a cutting head worth 400,000 yuan on the first day he joined the company," Wu says, adding that he plans to recruit more college graduates next year.

Figures show the minimum wage jumped from 690 yuan in 2006 to 1,510 yuan in 2015, with labor cost doubled or even tripled in some companies.

In September 2014, pressured by a persistent labor crunch and surging wage bills, Dongguan started its push towards automation, providing subsidies for manufacturing "machine for man" programs.

By January, nearly 2,700 projects under the program had received government funding support, introducing 76,000 machines. The machines have increased productivity 2.5-fold, freeing 200,000 line workers.

*COLLEGE SUPPORT*

In college, Yang learned skills ranging from making standardized records to machine operations.

"It seems a nice way out, to be a trained blue collar worker, since the manufacturing industry in Dongguan is in transition," he says.

To attract university students who prefer better office jobs, the Chinese government has offered subsidies for student tuition and funds for vocational colleges.

By 2016, the number of vocational colleges, which are aimed at educating high-end technical personnel, reached nearly 1,400, accounting for 52.3 percent of China's universities.

Si Qi, director at the human resources bureau of Dongguan, says graduates from the China-German class in Dongguan Technician College mostly stay in Dongguan, with an average monthly wage over 6,000 yuan.

The headmaster of Dongguan Technician College, Liu Haiguang says the college is trying to train all-round skilled technicians for the high-end manufacturing industry.

"With machines, technical talent will compose of new types of workshop, which will help with upgrade 'made-in-China'," he says.


----------



## cirr

*Chinese university starts training robot engineers*

2017-08-06 13:11

People's Daily Online _Editor: Li Yahui_

Undergraduates at Wuhan Business University can now major in robots. Eighty students will be enrolled in the upcoming fall semester and will become the first batch of robot engineers with a bachelor's degree four years later, Changjiang Daily reported on Aug. 3.

Ten industrial robots displayed at the school's robot training base will serve as teaching equipment for the robot majors, said Ren Yansheng, director of the Office of Robot Teaching and Research.

The objective is not to teach students how to develop, research, or assemble robots, but to produce engineers who are skilled at robotic application and capable of solving concrete problems, said teacher Han Chang.

According to the education plan, these 80 students will start with liberal education and internships in manufacturing in the first academic year. Later on, they will have access to specialized courses and internships in training bases. After graduation, they will be equipped to work for robot system integrators or intelligent manufacturing enterprises.

The graduates with help relieve the current shortage for such talent.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/08-06/268250.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Chinese university starts training robot engineers*
> 
> 2017-08-06 13:11
> 
> People's Daily Online _Editor: Li Yahui_
> 
> Undergraduates at Wuhan Business University can now major in robots. Eighty students will be enrolled in the upcoming fall semester and will become the first batch of robot engineers with a bachelor's degree four years later, Changjiang Daily reported on Aug. 3.
> 
> Ten industrial robots displayed at the school's robot training base will serve as teaching equipment for the robot majors, said Ren Yansheng, director of the Office of Robot Teaching and Research.
> 
> The objective is not to teach students how to develop, research, or assemble robots, but to produce engineers who are skilled at robotic application and capable of solving concrete problems, said teacher Han Chang.
> 
> According to the education plan, these 80 students will start with liberal education and internships in manufacturing in the first academic year. Later on, they will have access to specialized courses and internships in training bases. After graduation, they will be equipped to work for robot system integrators or intelligent manufacturing enterprises.
> 
> The graduates with help relieve the current shortage for such talent.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/2017/08-06/268250.shtml


Not just in university, many primary and middle schools now teach students how to survive in the automation era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China seeks to upgrade manufacturing by becoming automation leader*

2017-08-08 09:37

Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

China's manufacturing industry revolution is in full swing as more and more factories introduce robots to take the place of human workers.

"Industrial robots will witness a 'golden period of development' in the next 20 to 30 years in China with the transformation and upgrading of Chinese manufacturing," Luo Jun, CEO of the International Robotics and Intelligent Equipment Industry Alliance, an industry thinktank, told the Global Times.

Meanwhile, service robots that can be used as domestic helpers and in hospitals, hotels and nursing homes are becoming increasingly known to the public.

Government initiatives to improve the quality of China's industries, such as "China Manufacturing 2025," have sought to support the country's robot industry.

China, which still relies on imports to meet its demand for robots, lags behind the West in robotic R&D and observers have pointed out that bridging this gap is key to the country becoming a world-leader in the sector.

*Unmanned factories*

In a workshop in Dongguan, South China's Guangdong Province, 150 robots do everything on the assembly line from processing raw materials to assembling finished products. Their owner, Vision Tool, specializes in designing and building the stamping implements used by automobile companies, including Volvo, Ford and Tesla, the news site thepaper.cn reported.

Vision Tool is the latest epitome of Dongguan's automated manufacturing. The first unmanned factory in Dongguan actually appeared two years ago. The Everwin Precision Technology Co introduced 60 pairs of mechanical arms to work 24 hours a day on 10 assembly lines, replacing 650 workers. The factory plans to eventually introduce 1,000 such machines and cut 80 percent of its workforce, the Xinhua News Agency reported in July 2015.

Manufacturers' demand for robots has led to the factories that produce these products also having to work around the clock.

China has more than 40 robotics industrial parks and 800 robot-manufacturing companies as of March. But most domestically-made robots are medium to low-end products, Xin Guobin, vice minister of the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, told the media in March.

Sun Ying, deputy president of the Zhejiang Robot Association and head of a robotics firm in Hangzhou, told the Global Times that her company's sales revenue reached 200 million yuan ($29 million) last year, up from just 600,000 yuan in 2012 when the company was established.

Sun's company mainly provides industrial robots for the detection of flaws and measurements to the logistics, automobile and optical communication sectors.

"Most of our robots were sold to factories in southern China in the past, but starting this year, our market has expanded to European countries including Russia, the Czech Republic and Finland following China's Belt and Road initiative," Sun said.

Meanwhile, the company is also eyeing the service robot industry, establishing a new branch last year to develop medical robots for nursing homes, according to Sun.

The National Manufacturing Strategy Advisory Committee, a national advisory organ, said it predicts that more than 150,000 industrial robots will be sold in China by 2020, with more than 800,000 in service by then. The committee added that the sector will be worth tens of billions of yuan and will be globally competitive, thepaper.cn reported.

*Catch up*

As China is a manufacturing power that has long been focused on labor-intensive industries, the transformation of its manufacturing needs robots to improve its automation level, Luo said.

But China has struggled to keep pace with Western countries in developing and researching robots, and the techniques behind core components of industrial robots, such as electrical machinery and controllers, are monopolized by Japan and Germany, according to Luo.

"Even in the domestic industrial robot market, Chinese robot companies only account for 20 percent, and the rest is occupied by foreign or joint venture companies," Luo said.

Meanwhile Sun said that the low standardization of Chinese factories results in a prolonged research period for Chinese robot companies and a waste of their manpower, as assembly lines vary a lot between different factories in the same industry.

To encourage Chinese scientists to develop robotic technology, China has allocated 600 million yuan for 42 robotics programs this year, the Ministry of Science and Technology said in August.

Luo suggested the government step up efforts to develop next generation robots which use artificial intelligence, in order to narrow the gap with Western developed countries.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/08-08/268463.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

There is an upcoming collaboration animated series funded by DJI about their annual RoboMaster competition. This show will begin airing in both China and Japan by October 13th.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

China shall sponsor transformer movie and make one of their DJI Mavic as one of the autobots.

Mavic turning into a robot will be cool


----------



## onebyone

Robot introduced to hospital to autofill prescriptions in E. #China

An intelligent robotic machine was put into use to fill prescriptions in a children’s hospital in Nanjing, capital city of eastern #China’s #Jiangsu province. The machine is able to locate and grab drugs of up to six prescriptions accurately at a time, which has significantly reduced waiting time for patients.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

ee how Chinese #dumplings are produced in an unmanned factory in N. China

An unmanned factory is seen in Qinhuangdao, north #China's #Hebei province. The highlight of this factory is that all products, from dough kneading to packaging, are done by machines automatically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 8888888888888

So the robot factories are coming .


----------



## Jlaw

Good
Idea. Save time


----------



## onebyone

1,069 dancing robots break Guinness World Record in south China

A cluster of 1,069 robots set a new Guinness World Record for the most humanoid machines dancing simultaneously.The synchronised machines pulled off the jaw dropping performance in south China's Guangzhou, breaking the previous held record of 1,007 bopping bots. The dynamic show was created by Chinese company, WL Intelligent Technology Co. Ltd, which programmed the robots, called ‘Dobi’, through one group control system.

Don't forget to subscribe our YouTube channel to stay tuned:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Cool


----------



## onebyone

*As reported by Nikkei's Asian Review, about 90 percent of the personal robots on display at the IFA consumer electronics trade show, which just wrapped up in Berlin, were developed and manufactured by Chinese companies. That's especially surprising considering Japan, which has an aging population, has been pursuing personal robotics especially vigorously.*
*
http://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/art...minate-robotics-markets-sooner-than-expected/
There are big signs that's changing rapidly. According to a report from the International Federation of Robotics (IFR), China will triple its sales of robots by 2018. By 2019, the IFR predicts that more than 1.4 million new industrial robots will be installed in factories around the world, and China will account for 40 percent of global robotics sales.

The trend makes sense. Labor costs are rising, threatening the manufacturing base and infrastructure that turned China into an economic powerhouse. IDC predicts that China will spend $59.4 billion on robotics and related services by 2020.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

But...not call centre style high tech

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## navtrek

AndrewJin said:


> But...not call centre style high tech



one comment can derail a good thread.


----------



## AndrewJin

navtrek said:


> one comment can derail a good thread.


And thank you for the comment to show how great call centres are.

apparently Supa Powans are more interested in my comment on call centres than OP

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tom99

However, I believe most of the high tech and sophisticated robots are still being imported from Japan and EU. China needs to climb the tech ladder higher and faster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

On per capita utilization of robots, China still lags behind Japan, Korea and few others. 

Still a lot way to go, especially in terms of indigenization of key technologies. China has definitely made great strides, definitely dwarfing the superpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tom99

TaiShang said:


> On per capita utilization of robots, China still lags behind Japan, Korea and few others.
> 
> Still a lot way to go, especially in terms of indigenization of key technologies. China has definitely made great strides, definitely dwarfing the superpower.



The key is less of indigenization but more of innovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Tom99 said:


> The key is less of indigenization but more of innovation.



I think usually the way it goes is first to make things at home and then begin to innovate over what has been achieved so far.

But, it would definitely be much desirable if China began to capture greater robotics market mostly through innovation over the existing technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 8888888888888

If there is demand for it innovation will follow. It will be a matter of time before China catch up.


----------



## navtrek

AndrewJin said:


> And thank you for the comment to show how great call centres are.
> 
> apparently Supa Powans are more interested in my comment on call centres than OP



From when did you start trolling @AndrewJin you were one of those very good posters that i used to read.


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> On per capita utilization of robots, China still lags behind Japan, Korea and few others.
> 
> Still a lot way to go, especially in terms of indigenization of key technologies. China has definitely made great strides, definitely dwarfing the superpower.


Any data about comparison of key players in this sector?


----------



## shadows888

navtrek said:


> From when did you start trolling @AndrewJin you were one of those very good posters that i used to read.



When all the Indians members started trolling, eventually you gonna get pretty tired of it and fight back.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## navtrek

shadows888 said:


> When all the Indians members started trolling, eventually you gonna get pretty tired of it and fight back.



Well there is a proverb that i would want to share "Just because people are eating shit, we should also not start eating it". So why would you guys fall to the level of trolls just ignore the trolls.


----------



## AndrewJin

shadows888 said:


> When all the Indians members started trolling, eventually you gonna get pretty tired of it and fight back.


They are busy demonetising and guru-worshipping , we are busy deploying robots in the 
NEW INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shadows888

navtrek said:


> Well there is a proverb that i would want to share "Just because people are eating shit, we should also not start eating it". So why would you guys fall to the level of trolls just ignore the trolls.



Nah, when someone hits you, you hit back twice as hard. I think that quote is by D.Trump


----------



## MultaniGuy

Congratulations to China.


----------



## ashok321




----------



## onebyone

*China’s road to robot-deployment dominance is clear:
*

*https://www.forbes.com/sites/jimlaw...turing-chinas-betting-on-robots/#40287be78cd5*
*Build them. It’s widely recognized that the Chinese market lags behind the rest of the world in the skills and knowledge needed to design, build and deliver robots. That’s going to change. According to the China Machinery Industry Foundation, the country plans to increase annual sales of domestically produced industrial robots to 100,000 by 2020. Earlier this year, there were an estimated 800 start-up robotics companies in China, launched to take advantage of government incentives.*
*Buy them. In 2015, China acquired 75,000 robots, nearly twice the number from 2013 and outpacing all of the European countries combined in terms of robot acquisition. It is expected to increase investment by 20 percent each year, and reach 400,000 robots acquired by 2019.*
*Put them to work. In 2016, China installed 90,000 new robots. That’s one-third of the world total and 30 percent more than the year before.*


----------



## onebyone

*In 2016, the Global Innovation Index recognized China for its innovation and leadership in supercomputing, gene editing, big-data analytics, and 5G mobile technology and making it the first ever middle-income economy to break into the top 25 countries.*
*Productivity is on the rise, forecasted to grow 6-7% through 2025, outpacing Vietnam and India – rivals for volume production.*
*Quality can be found. Manufacturers in China are eager to prove they’ve got what it takes to compete globally. …and US companies are finding they can be very useful in launching new products in highly competitive markets. Case in point: Scott Colosimo, president of Cleveland Cyclewerks found the US manufacturers simply would not take him seriously when he launched his retro motorcycle. After months of being turned down, Colosimo turned to China – where he found the only questions they asked were “how many?” and “how long?” Now 10 years later, he’s proven that you can build a company with products made in China.*


----------



## JSCh

*Expert says China is ready to wrest robotics leadership*
By Ouyang Shijia | China Daily | Updated: 2017-09-25 07:43
















Toshio Fukuda, a member of the Science Council of Japan. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Seeking to be at the forefront of the next technological revolution, China is committed to cooperate with more countries and will be able to lead the world in several fields of robotics in the next five to ten years, said a member of the Science Council of Japan.

Toshio Fukuda is a professor of robotics and a renowned authority on the subject. He also works under the 1,000 Talent Plan for High-level Foreign Experts at the Beijing Institute of Technology. He said after years of booming development, China's robotics market is now growing at a decent speed, and remains faster than other major countries.

"China is a gold mine for innovation and technologies and has large markets for robotics," he said. "With the supportive policies, abundant resources provided by both the government and the companies and more forms of cooperation, China will catch up within a few years and then overtake other developed countries to take the top spot in many fields of robotics."

With expertise in micro-and nano-robotics and bio-robotics, Fukuda is recognized globally as a top robotics expert and a pioneer in multi-locomotion robots and simulator. He is also the director of Division X Systems & Control of the Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers, and has won dozens of key academic awards, including the Chinese Government Friendship Award.

He said during the World Robot Conference in Beijing last month that China is now at a new phase with the ability to produce its original robots, and will be able to lead the world in manufacturing robots and making service robots in the future.

"Particularly in China, there will be a huge market for services robots that assist people in improving the living conditions, such as the cleaning robots, caring robots for elderly people and kids and the data logging robots for healthcare.

"After decades of economic boom and development, Chinese people now are sufficiently affluent to be able to afford a better quality of life. And I believe that in the near future, those service robots would be able to cater to people's specific needs and bring much more value than we thought today."

In 2015, China introduced the Made in China 2025 strategy, a 10-year national plan to transform the country into a world-class high-tech manufacturing power. The plan aims to move manufacturing up on the value chain, developing several key sectors, including robotics.

With the rapid development in robotics in recent years, China is becoming an increasingly important market for robotics.

The International Federation of Robotics estimates that China's shipments of robots rose 27 percent to around 90,000 units in 2016, almost a third of the global total. And the number is expected to almost double to 160,000 in 2019.

Fukuda said Japan and China should cooperate together in developing and producing the necessary robots for consumers. Chinese robot companies should grasp the opportunity, he said.

"The competition in robotics will be very fierce. Instead of being locked in a competitive environment in first-tier cities like Beijing and Shanghai, companies should find new niche markets and even target small towns," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Highly maneuverable and programmable Chinese six-legged robot amazes the world*

By Liu Ning (People's Daily Online) 16:19, September 30, 2017







_Highly maneuverable and programmable Chinese six-legged robot amazes the world.
_
















Video here: http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0930/c90000-9276017.html

***

*THE PROMISE AND CREEPINESS OF A SCUTTLING SIX-LEGGED ROBOT*

THE UNCANNY VALLEY teems with creepy humanoids—machines not quite perfect enough to be mistaken for people, but not quite comically robotic enough to be endearing. Lately, they've been joined by robo-animals.

Now, a new robot is scuttling into the uncanny valley. Hexa has six legs, looks like a bug, and moves with bizarre confidence. *And it just might bring robot hacking to the masses.*

Hexa uses a variety of sensors to find its way around, including a camera and distance sensor. *You control this bot with your phone, and it scales steps and uneven terrain with ease. You don't have to control individual legs to stagger up a step, either—Hexa automatically summits obstacles along the way.*





VINCROSS

Chalk that up to the six legs. It takes a lot of energy to balance on two legs, and it’s damn hard to make a robot do what comes naturally to us humans. Having six legs, on the other hand, saves energy and gives the robot extra abilities. “You only need three legs to stand on the ground, and we can use the other three legs to maintain balance or climb stairs,” says Andy Xu, the COO of Vincross, Hexa’s maker.

Six legs aren't necessarily better than four—or two, or even one—but all those limbs give Hexa unique capabilities. Hexa has the stability and maneuverability to one day explore a collapsed building, for instance, while a two-legged robot might be better at navigating a standing building (which is, after all, designed with the human body in mind).

Still, the problems of locomotion in robotics are mighty, in part because innovation comes to hardware more slowly than software. Hardware is expensive and inaccessible for folks who don’t have access to multimillion-dollar labs or factories. Tinkering with software, on the other hand, is as easy as booting up a computer.

So with Hexa, Vincross sees an opportunity to bring experimental robotics to the masses. It's not just a six-legged bot—it's an open platform where budding roboticists can teach the robot new skills, from dance moves to object recognition. Developers can then sell these skills in a marketplace, essentially an app store for robot hacks. Whether you train it to scale mountains or bust a move is totally up to you.

Video here: https://www.wired.com/story/a-six-legged-insectile-robot-is-just-as-creepy-as-it-sounds

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

http://www.leikeji.com/article/5873

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Oct 06, 2017 02:31 PM 
*Alibaba Says Fill ’er Up to Its First ‘Smart Gas Station’*
By Coco Feng



Although China’s state-owned oil giants have dominated the country’s gas station market, stations owned by private companies still accounted for 47% in 2015. Photo: IC

After experimenting with “smart” convenience stores, e-commerce giant Alibaba plans to extend its smarts to gas stations. 

The company will build an unstaffed gas station in its home city of Hangzhou by the end of the month. A robotic arm will fuel the vehicles, several Chinese media reported.

The station will also have an unstaffed convenience store, a model that Alibaba showcased in July, which allows patrons to enter by scanning a QR code at the entrance, pick up their favorite items and automatically pay at the checkout gate.

An updated version of the smart gas station will launch next year, where information about the driver and his or her car, such as driver identity, car model, and fuel product type, will be automatically recognized.

Although China’s top oil producer China National Petroleum Corp. (CNPC) and the largest refiner China Petroleum & Chemical Corp., known as Sinopec, have dominated the gas station market, those owned by private companies still accounted for 47% in 2015, although many were located in remote towns and villages, according to Bosi Data Research Center.

Privately-run petrol stations have grown faster than the state-owned ones, adding 425 new stations in 2015, while Sinopec launched 292 stations and CNPC had only nine news ones, according to Bosi.

Alibaba’s move is not abrupt, as it has had a presence in the petroleum sector.

In 2015, it teamed up with Sinopec to launch an online industrial supply system. Alibaba has also managed to embed the affiliated mobile payment tool Alipay in thousands of gas stations.

The move is part of the online behemoth’s effort to enrich the real-world shopping experience with technology and convenience. Besides the staffless convenience store, it is building its own shopping mall, named More Mall, in Hangzhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Warehouse Robot Assemble I [仓储机器人合集一]*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*This Robotics Startup Wants to Be the Boston Dynamics of China*
By Erico Guizzo
Posted 16 Oct 2017 | 21:15 GMT






Photo: Unitree Robotics​
Of all the legged robots built in labs all over the world, few inspire more awe and reverence than Boston Dynamics’ quadrupeds.

Chinese roboticist Xing Wang has long been a fan of BigDog, AlphaDog, Spot, SpotMini, and other robots that Boston Dynamics has famously introduced over the years. “Marc Raibert … is my idol,” Wang once told us about the founder and president of Boston Dynamics.

Now Wang, with funding from a Chinese angel investor, has founded his own robotics company, called Unitree Robotics and based in Hangzhou, outside Shanghai. Wang says his plan is making legged robots as popular and affordable as smartphones and drones.

Unitree’s first robot is a four-legged robodog called Laikago, which the company is announcing this week. (The name comes from Laika, the Soviet space dog, which Wang admires as a symbol of “human exploration of the unknown.”)

Laikago is designed as a research platform for scientists and roboticists, but Wang hopes science museums and robot enthusiasts may also want one. With further improvements, the robot could also be used in applications like package delivery, he says.

As a grad student at Shanghai University, Wang and his adviser, Jia Wenchuan, built a quadruped with 3-degrees-of-freedom legs that could walk forward, backward, and sideways, and also over rough terrain.

Boston Dynamics’ machines served as inspiration, but Wang wanted to “make quadruped robots simpler and smaller, so that they can help ordinary people with things like carrying objects or as companions,” he told us.






Photo: Unitree Robotics​Xing Wang tests his robot’s ability to stabilize itself by kicking it, a tradition started by Boston Dynamics engineers.

For now Laikago can’t do much on its own. The robot is currently not autonomous and needs to be remotely operated, using a Wi-Fi-enabled controller. It doesn’t carry stereo cameras or lidar sensors, though users can easily integrate additonal modules, Wang says.

Unitree created the robot’s mechanical structure, control system, and motion control algorithms from scratch. It also designed custom motors, drivers, and force sensors for the robot.

Laikago will sell initially for between US $20,000 and $30,000, but Wang hopes to bring the price down with further refinements and higher volume.






Photo: Unitree Robotics​
Laikago is designed as a research platform but could also be used as a robot pet.
Of all “tricks” Laikago can do, Wang’s favorite is the robot’s ability to remain stable in uneven surfaces, or when kicked. He was surprised by some of the motions the robot did to stabilize itself, including motions he did not explicitly program the robot to do.

“The actual performance is surprisingly good,” Wang says of the robot’s control algorithms. “Math is wonderful.”



This Robotics Startup Wants to Be the Boston Dynamics of China - IEEE Spectrum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's leading robot maker opens industrial park*
Xinhu, October 19, 2017




This undated photo shows students are attracted by a robot exhibited in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province. [File photo/China News Service]

Siasun Robot and Automation Co., Ltd., China's leading robot manufacturer, on Wednesday opened an industrial park in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province.

*With a total investment of nearly 2 billion yuan (US$302 million), the industrial park covers an area of 260,000 square meters, or the size of 36 soccer fields, in Shenyang's Hunnan New Area.*

Construction of the park took more than five years. It includes an office building, a robot demonstration center, a research and development center and manufacturing centers for digital equipment and large machinery.

*It also has a digital intelligent factory, the first demonstration manufacturing project for China's Industry 4.0, which combines robots, intelligent equipment and information technology into the manufacturing process.*

With robots manufacturing robots, the factory is designed to reach an annual production capacity of 10,000 robots and intelligent manufacturing equipment units, said Qu Daokui, founder of Siasun.

Listed in Shenzhen, Siasun is China's leading robot maker with a research and development team of over 2,000 people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's largest robotic industrial base opens in Shenyang*
By Zhu Lingqing | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-10-19 13:05
















Workers test industrial robots at a Siasun Robot & Automation Co Ltd plant in Shenyang, Liaoning province. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Siasun's high-tech industrial park, the largest robotic industrial base in China, went into operation in Shenyang, capital of Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Wednesday, according to a report by chinanews.com.

In the industrial park, there is China's first demonstration manufacturing project for Industry 4.0, a digital intelligent factory with an annual production capability of more than 10,000 sets of robots, and intelligent manufacturing equipment.

It integrates robots, intelligent equipment and information technology into the manufacturing process, which covers the production, quality and logistics processes of manufacturing and can realize the transformation process from product design to manufacture.

Siasun's President Qu Daokui said at the opening ceremony that the company, after 17 years of development, has become a name card of China's robotic industry to the world.

Belonging to Chinese Academy of Science (CAS), Siasun Robot & Automation Co Ltd (Siasun) is a leading robotic enterprise in China and has the most comprehensive robotic product lines in the world.

The industrial park will serve as a new ecological platform that integrates the industry, finance, education and innovation, Qu said.

According to Siasun, covering a floor area of 340,000 square meters, the high-tech industrial park consists of a headquarter building, a robotics exhibition center, a research and development center and various kinds of manufacturing centers.

With a total investment of nearly 2 billion yuan ($302 million), construction of the industrial park took more than five years, according to Xinhua.

Siasun, taking the manufacturing of advanced intelligent equipment and the R&D of robotic technologies as its core, leads in manufacturing mobile robot, service robot, industrial robot, vacuum and specialized robot.

The robotic industry in China has witnessed rapid development recently as the government is attaching great importance to it.

In 2015, the "Made in China 2025" strategy was launched in China to upgrade China's manufacturing, especially in areas such as intelligent manufacturing and robotics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Meet China’s express delivery robots *


People's Daily, China
*Published on Oct 18, 2017*

Wifi-equipped, self-charging robots that help move goods are now used in logistics warehouse of Alibaba Group in southeast China’s Guangdong province. The robots increased the warehouse’s output threefold, by sending good to human workers, who then arrange the products to be packed and posted to customers around the world.

The robots are able to avoid crashing with others and automatically choose the best route to move out of numerous possibilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*The rise of the robot industry in China sparks investment boom*

2017-10-20 10:24 Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

Overseas high-tech robotics companies have recently become a major takeover target for Chinese enterprises, as the Chinese government is pushing hard for an industry that can manufacture robots with the same quality as its foreign counterparts do.

One of the latest acquisitions is HTI Cybernetics Inc by Chongqing Nanshang Investment (Group) Co. HTI, founded in 1983, is a US veteran provider of integrated manufacturing solutions and robotic welding systems mainly used by automobile manufacturers like General Motors.

Upon the completion of the deal on October 3, Nanshang obtained a 100 percent stake in HTI for nearly $50 million, according to a press release obtained by the Global Times.

Meanwhile, Nanjing Estun Automation Co is in talks with German automation company M.A.i over 50.01 percent stake purchases worth a total of 8.87 million euros ($10.43 million).

The year 2016 was already a banner year for robotics companies' acquisitions, whereby 50 were sold for over $19 billion, according to calculations made by industry site therobotreport.com. Among them, over 47 percent involved Chinese money, with Midea's high-profile purchase of German robot maker Kuka AG drawing significant attention worldwide.

Helen Koo, CEO of the China operation at Los Angeles-headquartered Crestridge Consulting, predicted that more and more acquisitions will likely take place in the robotics industry in the future.

Successful takeover cases like the Midea-Kuka deal will encourage Chinese companies who want to seek acquisitions in the robotics sector, Koo told the Global Times Tuesday.

Besides, the high-end manufacturing and robotics industry is greatly supported by the Chinese government, making it easier for Chinese investors to pursue assets in those sectors, despite the country's tight control on capital outflow, she noted.

Crestridge Consulting was the exclusive financial advisor for Nanshang's takeover.

Koo recalled that the deal was made smoothly and that Nanshang wired the funds out roughly one month ahead of the closing date.

*Gaining competitiveness*

Chinese companies expect overseas acquisitions to help them obtain world-advanced robotics technologies.

According to a stock filing posted by Estun on the Shenzhen Stock Exchange in September, the company will speed up the innovation and localization of German technologies after acquiring M.A.i so as to compete with other international robotics players in China's fiercely competitive automation battleground.

China's robot market, the world's largest since 2013, is crucial turf.

"China is by far the biggest robot market in the world regarding annual sales and operational stock," said International Federation of Robotics (IFR) President Joe Gemma in a report released in mid-August.

"It is the fastest-growing market worldwide. There has never been such a dynamic rise in such a short period of time in any other market," Gemma continued.

During the 2018-20 period, robot sales in China are expected to increase between 15 percent and 20 percent on average every year.

Global automation giants seem to have already gained a strong foothold in the market, supplying two-thirds of industrial robots sold in China's booming electronics industry in 2016, according to data from IFR.

This year, more than 30 percent of the world's industrial robots are expected to go to China, and the figures could reach 40 percent by 2019, IFR data showed.

As the world's largest robots buyer, China is also beefing up efforts to boost and strengthen its own robot manufacturing industry under the guidance of the "Made in China 2025" strategy.

In April 2016, the Chinese authorities released the Robotics Industry Development Plan (2016-2020), pledging to forge an industry that can produce 100,000 Made-in-China industrial robots annually by 2020.

Analysts said that having the ability to make homegrown robots is significant for China, which is on course to automation.

"The over-reliance on foreign robot imports will lift up domestic manufacturing costs," Li Ting, director of the research center at the Chinese Institute of Electronics, told the Global Times Tuesday.

According to Li's estimates, imported robots are usually priced high, costing 80,000 yuan ($12,094) to 100,000 yuan more than domestic counterparts.

*Chinese achievements*

Although Chinese robot suppliers do not seize as many market shares as their foreign peers do, they are expanding aggressively.

The sales of Chinese robot makers in the nation's electrical and electronics industry, for instance, rose almost 120 percent last year year-on-year, much faster in comparison to the 59 percent growth rate posted by all international robot suppliers in the segment.

Overseas acquisitions and cooperation helped narrow the gap between domestic robot makers and their foreign peers, said analysts.

On October 9, Guangdong Tianji Robot Co, a joint venture between Shenzhen-based Everwein Precision and Japan's leading robot maker Yaskawa, unveiled the world's fastest industrial six-axis robot, dubbed as "TR8," according to a report by the China Securities Journal.

Everwein, which has a 65 percent controlling stake in Tianji, was quoted by the report as saying that it plans to produce 3,000 units of TR8s next year and 5,000 units in 2019.

Six-axis robots have greater flexibility than those with fewer axes and can perform complex tasks like welding, assembling and disassembling.

Another Chinese industrial robot maker Siasun Robot and Automation Co claimed in a post on its website in September that it is almost at the same level as foreign peers in terms of robot's controlling and precision abilities. And it took about nine years for it to achieve what foreigners achieved in 50 years.

Two-thirds of robots produced by Siasun have been adopted by foreign companies, according to a report published by Xinhua News Agency in April.

Chinese companies have successfully challenged foreign monopoly in producing controllers, decelerators and servo motors - the core components of industrial robots - and can now manufacture robots completely on their own, Li said.

"Made-in-China controllers and decelerators can now partially meet international standards, but are still not the world's first class yet," he noted. "And as a latecomer, China needs some time to test the stability and reliability of its homegrown robots."

Besides seeking assets and technologies abroad, Chinese robot makers should also work hard and pursue self-innovation, analysts suggest.

It might not be easy to acquire large-scale high-tech overseas assets in the robotics industry as they could be under strict scrutiny by foreign authorities, said Koo, citing Midea's takeover of Kuka.

"So far, most of the acquisitions in the robotics sector seem to be related to system integration, the downstream segment of the industry," she noted.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/10-20/277780.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China's leading robot maker opens 2-bln-yuan industrial park*

2017-10-19 08:40 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

Siasun Robot and Automation Co., Ltd., China's leading robot manufacturer, on Wednesday opened an industrial park in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province.

With a total investment of nearly 2 billion yuan (302 million U.S. dollars), the industrial park covers an area of 260,000 square meters, or the size of 36 soccer fields, in Shenyang's Hunnan New Area.

Construction of the park took more than five years. It includes an office building, a robot demonstration center, a research and development center and manufacturing centers for digital equipment and large machinery.

It also has a digital intelligent factory, the first demonstration manufacturing project for China's Industry 4.0, which combines robots, intelligent equipment and information technology into the manufacturing process.

With robots manufacturing robots, the factory is designed to reach an annual production capacity of 10,000 robots and intelligent manufacturing equipment units, said Qu Daokui, founder of Siasun.

Listed in Shenzhen, Siasun is China's leading robot maker with a research and development team of over 2,000 people.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/10-19/277578.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

How dumplings are made, packaged, stored and distributed in China these days

http://v.ifeng.com/video_8618090.shtml

http://v.ifeng.com/video_8949843.shtml

@Bussard Ramjet India? The whole affair is used to be rather skill and labour intensive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> How dumplings are made, packaged, stored and distributed in China these days
> 
> http://v.ifeng.com/video_8618090.shtml
> 
> http://v.ifeng.com/video_8949843.shtml
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet India? The whole affair is used to be rather skill and labour intensive



My friend, India is where China was 15 years ago. 

Today's India should not focus on technology, but on jobs and low end manufacturing, since there is a lot of scope for improvement there. 

After a decade however I am confident India will also rise in technology. 

Also, kudos to China, it has risen extremely fast in Science and Technology.


----------



## GS Zhou

India is where China was 15years ago?? In terms of what? life expectancy? Hunger control? literacy rate? 

- India's current life expectancy is about 68-years old; China reaches this at 1980s'

- Literacy rate (>15 years old): India's current Literacy is about 70%, which is lower than where China was 30years before






- Global Hunger Index. India's current performance even much WORSE than where China was in early 1990s'





Ops, India's current military spending (~$50 billion) is in the area of where China was 15years ago. Our Indian friends have every reason to brag for this fantastic achievement, because they made this at the cost of: low life expectancy, poor education, and worse-than-North Korea hunger situation! IMPRESSIVE!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

According to the International Federation of Robotics (IFR), China has the world's largest installed-base of 340,000 industrial robots (see IFR article below).

In a country-to-country comparison, this means China is more "mechanized" economically than the United States.

Anecdotal evidence suggests industrial robots increase average Chinese productivity by 17% when humans are replaced (see China Daily article below).
----------

Humans are disappearing from China's assembly lines. Prior to robots, 40 workers produced 800 computer mouse devices per hour. After incorporating robots on the assembly line, 10 workers produce the same output of computer mouse devices per hour. In this extraordinary example, the productivity gain was 400%.






"CNNMoney
Published on Oct 26, 2015

*CNN's Andrew Stevens looks at how robot automation of factory lines in China is changing the face of the workforce on the mainland.*"
----------

Due to improvements in microprocessor power and computer software, robots are expanding their capabilities. Robots are now capable of precision soldering and humans are no longer required.

By the way, Shanghai Cambridge Industries Group (featured in the video) is a Chinese company. The CEO is Gerald Wong.






"MIT Technology Review
Published on Apr 26, 2016

*China's automation ambitions are to reboot its manufacturing industry by replacing millions of workers with machines.*"
----------

Robots: China breaks historic records in automation | International Federation of Robotics (August 16, 2017)





----------

Robot pushes productivity gains at manufacturing hub | China Daily (May 25, 2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Industrial robotics is the future.

The current market for manufactured products is very competitive, you want high standards and reliability for the lowest possible cost. If you aren't at the cutting edge of technology you can quickly lose your market share.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Interesting era

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dy1022

Supa powa 2012 with 1.5billion Jobless people gonna die soon

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Martian2

*China's fully-automated production line (staffed by industrial robots) and Cobot manufacturing*

The videos of industrial robots operating in China can be quite shocking.

In this video from China's NIDE (located in Ningbo city), there are no workers! The stator (ie. "the stationary winding in an electric motor") production line is fully automated.






"Fully automatic stator production line with robot from NIDE, China

Jack Jiang
Published on Sep 25, 2016

Established in 2007, Nide is a company devoted in the field of electric motors manufacturing, providing one-stop service for its customers. Nide has three main business divisions. The first division is to provide different kinds of motor manufacturing machinery, including stand-alone machine, fully-auto complete line for armature and stator production, and the motor assembly line. The second division is to supply the full range of motor components such as commutator, ball bearing, carbon brush, insulation paper, shaft, magnet, fan, motor cover, etc. The third division is to provide technical support and consulting, project support and turn-key service for some motor manufacturing.

Presented by Jack Jiang
Ningbo Nide Mechanical Equipment Co.,Ltd
Email: sales1@nide-group.com
Mob: 0086-13615880237
Tel: 0086-574-87295610"
----------

In this video about Cobots ("collaborative robots" that can operate safely next to humans), the Cobots appear to contribute more to the manufacture of the product than the humans. Universal Robots is the company that sold the Cobots to China. Universal Robots is a Danish company that pioneered Cobots.






"Cobots enables Xiamen Runner Industrial Corporation to achieve flexible manufacturing

Universal Robots
Published on May 16, 2017

One of the world’s largest manufacturers of bathroom accessories and auto parts, Xiamen Runner Industrial Corporation in China, has installed 64 UR cobots to upgrade the efficiency of the production process by establishing a highly-efficient, flexible, and reliable production line. The UR robots are installed in 10 different applications ranging from injection molding machine tending, gas testing and product assembly."

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

dy1022 said:


> Supa powa 2012 with 1.5billion Jobless people gonna die soon


Joblessness in demoncrazy is sacred.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Robotics and AI are the corner stones of pushing Chinese products up in the value chain.

Not only the end products... this development also pushes HDI as the Chinese workers need to be better educated and more up-to-date in skills to do high value-added work.

The days of manual labour are ending... this also explains the push the Chinese company are engaging in to move lower end industries to OBOR/BRI countries.

Win-Win in economic development. 

CPEC in phaseII will demonstrate this paradigm as more Chinese companies set up shop there in SEZs.

Good days ahead!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

Large employment of robots in China is due to shortage of labour and sharp increases in minimum wages in industrialised cities, mainly on coastal areas.

It is ironic that China having the largest human population actually faces workers shortages, this is mainly due to opening up of inland area economies that encourage domestic immigrant workers to return back to their home provinces.

The result is that (1) labour intensive industries have to move out of China due to high wages, and (2) the need to replace shortage of workers meant automation, thus the employment of robots.

Robots are far more cost effective and their lack of human fatigue, error, emotion and accidents, plus no requirement of over-time wages, meant 24 hour factory operation with minmum human supervision would be normal.

The way China going foward with robots also mean that the impact of population aging on economy will be minimized. And future adoption of robots in household will help the needs of old folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## antonius123

lcloo said:


> Large employment of robots in China is due to shortage of labour and sharp increases in minimum wages in industrialised cities, mainly on coastal areas.
> 
> It is ironic that China having the largest human population actually faces workers shortages, this is mainly due to opening up of inland area economies that encourage domestic immigrant workers to return back to their home provinces.
> 
> The result is that (1) labour intensive industries have to move out of China due to high wages, and (2) the need to replace shortage of workers meant automation, thus the employment of robots.
> 
> Robots are far more cost effective and their lack of human fatigue, error, emotion and accidents, plus no requirement of over-time wages, meant 24 hour factory operation with minmum human supervision would be normal.
> 
> The way China going foward with robots also mean that the impact of population aging on economy will be minimized. And future adoption of robots in household will help the needs of old folks.




That means China has successfully provided job to their people and reduced the unemployment rate effectively.

The ex workers who have returned to their home province means there must be huge employment opportunities created in their home province that compel them return back.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

antonius123 said:


> That means China has successfully provided job to their people and reduced the unemployment rate effectively.
> 
> The ex workers who have returned to their home province means there must be huge employment opportunities created in their home province that compel them return back.



The fruits of China's economic policy shift from export oriented to domestic consumption, thus the expansion of consumer sector and service sector in China's economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

lcloo said:


> The fruits of China's economic policy shift from export oriented to domestic consumption, thus the expansion of consumer sector and service sector in China's economy.


The interior of China has great opportunities

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*TCM student creates an acupuncture robot *

2017-11-03 08:55

China Daily _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

A college student in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, has designed a robot that he says can perform acupuncture.

Xu Tiancheng, a postgraduate student at Nanjing University of Traditional Chinese Medicine, said he was inspired by Baymax, the healthcare robot from the hit animated movie Big Hero 6. He said his robot can treat several ailments, including insomnia, stomachache and muscle fatigue.

"My father is an acupuncturist, and I noticed in his clinic that the most diligent acupuncturist can only treat about 100 patients a day," Xu said. "Robots can free practitioners from exhaustive, repetitive labor so they can focus on designing better treatment plans."

He said that although people have different body shapes, the acupoints - the right positions to perform acupuncture - are all in the same places on the human body.

"For example," Xu said, "one frequently used acupoint is the hegu, between the first and second dorsal metacarpal bones. To be exact, it is in the midpoint of the radial part of the second metacarpal bone, regardless of different body shapes. We only need to set up an accurate model for the robots to find the right acupoints."

Xu said his robot can measure a person's height and subcutaneous fat before calculating where and how deep to insert the needle. It also has ultrasonic sensors on its "hands" to prevent the needle going too deep.

"With the help of built-in sensors, the robot can also calculate muscle tension to avoid excessive pain for the patient," he said. "We have also designed 27,000 acupuncture treatments for the robot to perform."

Xu conceded that robots cannot be trusted with crucial parts of the body, such as the head, neck and waist.

More experiments are required before the robot can be used clinically, he said, but he added that several enterprises have already been in contact about collaborating.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/11-03/279485.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknown-V

dy1022 said:


> Supa powa 2012 with 1.5billion Jobless people gonna die soon



They're lack a sense of crisis. They think that everything will be okay until they all f*cked.

Even Lee Kun Hee of Samsung, always tells his fellows that Samsung may lose the market just like Nokia or Blackberry if they're lack a sense of crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Chinese scientists create new type of magnetic nanorobot*

2017-11-03 16:31

chinadaily.com.cn _Editor: Gu Liping_







Recently, Professor Zhang Guangyu and Professor Li Longqiu from School of Mechatronics Engineering, Harbin Institute of Technology, achieved important progress in the research of magnetic nanorobot with the cooperation of Joseph Wang from University of California, San Diego.

Their research result is a new type of magnetic nanorobot, a symmetric multilinked two-arm nanoswimmer, capable of efficient "freestyle" swimming in human blood vessels and sending drug to the nidus.

It can even distinguish between cancer cells and normal red blood cells, which opens new possibilities in designing remotely actuated nanorobots for biomedical operation at the nanoscale.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/11-03/279598.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Martian2

*China's Gree Electric Appliances uses industrial robots to manufacture air conditioners.*

China's Gree Electric Appliances is the world's largest manufacturer of residential air conditioners. Gree has annual sales of US$15.27 billion (see Forbes citation below).

In the video, you can see that many of the jobs involved in the production of Gree air conditioners have been taken over by industrial robots.

There are very few humans working in the Gree manufacturing facilities.






"*Gree Intelligent Equipments Co., Ltd. Industrial Park*
Published on Mar 25, 2016

First-innovated in Air Conditioning Industry:
- Automation Production Line of Sheet Metal Chassis Subassembly
- Milling Machine for Meral Air Louver
- Automation Production Line for Heat Exchanger
- Full-automation welding System by Robot"
----------

Gree Electric Appliances | Forbes Global 2000: Top Regarded Companies (2017 Ranking)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*China's Midea replaced 24,000 humans with 800 robots (see video).*

China's Midea is a manufacturer of electric appliances.
Midea has annual sales of US$24 billion (Midea Group | Forbes).

At one manufacturing plant, Midea replaced 24,000 workers with 800 robots.
By the end of 2018, Midea said it will automate the other five large manufacturing plants in China.

Midea is also known for spending US$5 billion to buy Germany's Kuka robotics.






"Midea GZ Smart factory
Published on Oct 29, 2015"
----------

Midea says the installation of 800 robots increased productivity by 70% (see video below at 3:15).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

*China's GAC Motor increased production from 200 to 400 cars per shift after automation.*

At 1:45 in the video, the reporter said China's GAC Motor increased production by 100% *per shift* (from 200 to 400 cars).

Industrial robots are increasing China's productivity by 100% in the car sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Martian2 said:


> *China's Midea replaced 24,000 humans with 800 robots (see video).*
> 
> China's Midea is a manufacturer of electric appliances.
> Midea has annual sales of US$24 billion (Midea Group | Forbes).
> 
> At one manufacturing plant, Midea replaced 24,000 workers with 800 robots.
> By the end of 2018, Midea said it will automate the other five large manufacturing plants in China.
> 
> Midea is also known for spending US$5 billion to buy Germany's Kuka robotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Midea GZ Smart factory
> Published on Oct 29, 2015"
> ----------
> 
> Midea says the installation of 800 robots increased productivity by 70% (see video below at 3:15).





Do you have any idea what Midea spends in R&D? I have been trying to find the figures, but couldn't.


----------



## Martian2

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Do you have any idea what Midea spends in R&D? I have been trying to find the figures, but couldn't.


Midea spent an average of US$600 million per year on R&D.

20 billion Yuans (in five year period) / 5 years = 4 billion Yuans per year in R&D

4 billion Yuans / 6.6 Yuans per US dollar = US$600 million annual R&D budget for Midea

Midea launched its European R&D and Innovation Center in Austria | Tass (June 13, 2017)

"*Statistics show that in the past five years, Midea has invested more than 20 billion yuan in research and development, ranking first in the field of home appliances innovation in Thomson Reuters' report.* In 2016, the overseas revenue of Midea exceeded 64.01 billion yuan, accounting for 43.5% of its total revenue, an increase of 29.53% year on year." (second paragraph from the bottom of the article)
----------

China's Haier spent US$467 million in annual R&D for 2015. Home appliances and electronics goods manufacturers (like Midea and Haier) have comparable R&D budgets.

Chinese white goods makers eye global brands for market share and premium cache | Reuters (May 18, 2016)

"Its full acquisition three years later not only helped keep Fisher & Paykel afloat, but also put privately-owned Haier in control of one-fifth of Australia’s markets for fridges, washing machines and dishwashers, up from less than 5 percent in 2010. Rivals such as Electrolux AB (ELUXb.ST) and LG Electronics Inc (066570.KS) lost market share in various kinds of products during the period, according to data from Euromonitor. Haier’s advance in Australia, largely fueled by its own deep pockets, may be an indication of how it could stir up the U.S. market after its deal to buy General Electric Co’s (GE.N) appliance business for $5.4 billion in January. Under Haier control, Fisher & Paykel has been able to do large product launches and its research and development budget has increased, Carnegie Investment Bank said in a recent note. *Carnegie said it expected Haier will use the same strategy in the U.S. market. The group’s global R&D spending jumped to 3.05 billion yuan (467 million) in 2015*, a rise of 53 percent since 2012. Qingdao Haier Co Ltd (600690.SS), the publicly traded core subsidiary of the Chinese group, has spent 9.7 billion yuan since 2011 in acquiring home appliance assets, according to its annual report." (second paragraph from the top of the article)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Martian2 said:


> Midea spent an average of US$600 million per year on R&D.
> 
> 20 billion Yuans (in five year period) / 5 years = 4 billion Yuans per year in R&D
> 
> 4 billion Yuans / 6.6 Yuans per US dollar = US$600 million annual R&D budget for Midea
> 
> Midea launched its European R&D and Innovation Center in Austria | Tass (June 13, 2017)
> 
> "*Statistics show that in the past five years, Midea has invested more than 20 billion yuan in research and development, ranking first in the field of home appliances innovation in Thomson Reuters' report.* In 2016, the overseas revenue of Midea exceeded 64.01 billion yuan, accounting for 43.5% of its total revenue, an increase of 29.53% year on year." (second paragraph from the bottom of the article)
> ----------
> 
> China's Haier spent US$467 million in annual R&D for 2015. Home appliances and electronics goods manufacturers (like Midea and Haier) have comparable R&D budgets.
> 
> Chinese white goods makers eye global brands for market share and premium cache | Reuters (May 18, 2016)
> 
> "Its full acquisition three years later not only helped keep Fisher & Paykel afloat, but also put privately-owned Haier in control of one-fifth of Australia’s markets for fridges, washing machines and dishwashers, up from less than 5 percent in 2010. Rivals such as Electrolux AB (ELUXb.ST) and LG Electronics Inc (066570.KS) lost market share in various kinds of products during the period, according to data from Euromonitor. Haier’s advance in Australia, largely fueled by its own deep pockets, may be an indication of how it could stir up the U.S. market after its deal to buy General Electric Co’s (GE.N) appliance business for $5.4 billion in January. Under Haier control, Fisher & Paykel has been able to do large product launches and its research and development budget has increased, Carnegie Investment Bank said in a recent note. *Carnegie said it expected Haier will use the same strategy in the U.S. market. The group’s global R&D spending jumped to 3.05 billion yuan (467 million) in 2015*, a rise of 53 percent since 2012. Qingdao Haier Co Ltd (600690.SS), the publicly traded core subsidiary of the Chinese group, has spent 9.7 billion yuan since 2011 in acquiring home appliance assets, according to its annual report." (second paragraph from the top of the article)




Wow! Man. You are a star at finding China related data. I am impressed. 

Any chance if you will know the R&D spend of Gree Electric? 

PS- I would propose to start a new thread for gathering data on R&D budgets of China's top spending companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Wow! Man. You are a star at finding China related data. I am impressed.
> 
> Any chance if you will know the R&D spend of Gree Electric?
> 
> PS- I would propose to start a new thread for gathering data on R&D budgets of China's top spending companies.


Gree's website says its average annual R&D budget is 4 billion Yuans.

4 billion Yuans / 6.6 Yuans per US dollar = US$600 million *average* annual R&D budget for Gree

However, in 2014, the actual R&D budget was higher than the annual average with US$758 million (or five billion Yuans) spent.

R&D Strength | Gree

"Gree has more than 8,000 technicians, 2 national technical research centers, 1 provincial enterprise key lab, 6 institutes (Air Conditioning Institute, Motor Technology Institute, Home Appliances Technology Institute, Intelligent Equipment Technology Institute, New Energy and Environment Technology Institute, Health Technology Institute), and 52 research centers and over 570 labs. Gree has applied for more than 15,600 technology patents, including about 5,000 innovation patents. In 2014 alone, Gree has applied over 4,100 patents, which means 11 patents were born in every day. *The average annual investment for technology research is more than 4 billion RMB. In 2014, the investment exceeded 5 billion RMB.*" (second paragraph from top)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Chinese robot becomes world's first machine to pass medical exam*
By Ma Si and Cheng Yu | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-11-10 15:32



















iFlytek's AI-enabled robot sits the test of China's national medical licensing examination. [Photo provided to China Daily]



A robot has passed the written test of China's national medical licensing examination, an essential entrance exam for doctors, making it the first robot in the world to pass such an exam.

Its developer iFlytek Co Ltd, a leading Chinese artificial intelligence company, said on Thursday that the robot scored 456 points, 96 points higher than the required marks.

The artificial-intelligence-enabled robot can automatically capture and analyze patient information and make initial diagnosis. It will be used to assist doctors to improve efficiency in future treatments, iFlytek said.

This is part of broader efforts by China to accelerate the application of AI in healthcare, consumer electronics, and other industries.

Liu Qingfeng, chairman of iFlytek, said, "We will officially launch the robot in March 2018. It is not meant to replace doctors. Instead, it is to promote better people-machine cooperation so as to boost efficiency."

The Hefei, Anhui province-based company is conducting a pilot project with the Anhui Provincial Hospital to see how the AI robot can assist doctors in real medical cases.

Unlike the United States tech company IBM's AI-enabled Watson system, which only focuses on the treatment of cancer and major diseases, iFlytek is stepping up push to explore how to use AI to both cure cancer and train general practitioners.

"General practitioners are in severe shortage in China's rural areas. We hope AI can help more people access quality medical resources."

iFlytek is a leading player in China's AI industry. Its AI-enabled user interface platform has accumulated 460,000 third-party developer teams in the past seven years.

On Wednesday, the company became a member of the AI alliance set up by the Chinese Academy of Sciences, which aims to promote the research of basic sciences and the application of the cutting-edge technology.

In October, iFlytek said it will set up a 1.02 billion yuan ($150 million) fund to support software and hardware developers.

Hu Yu, executive president of iFlytek, said the fund will be used to finance startups that have core technologies but lack business know-how, or companies that excel in commercializing products but are unable to integrate AI into their devices.

"As a company born out of the University of Science and Technology of China, we have been focusing on voice recognition technologies for 18 years. We know what problems technology-oriented startups will face and how to help traditional companies upgrade themselves through AI," Hu said.

The company's efforts are in line with the central government's call to turn China into a country of innovators and to reach the frontiers of science and technology.

In July, China unveiled a national plan to build a 1 trillion yuan ($152.5 billion) AI core industry by 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Martian2

*China's JD.com is using robots (automated rovers) to deliver packages at one hundred Beijing university campuses.* Robots are starting to take-over delivery jobs.
----------

JD to replace humans with robots in on-campus parcel delivery | China Daily (November 7, 2017)

"China's B2C e-commerce giant JD.com plans to hand over its parcel delivery in more than 100 universities in Beijing 'all to robots' starting next month, said its founder Liu Qiangdong on Monday.
...
He added that the earliest trials of using such delivery robots within campuses of Tsinghua University and Renmin University dated back to as early as almost one year ago.

The robot Liu referred to is a small 'driverless vehicle' that delivers parcels from a JD-pai, an on-campus logistics and experience center, to a location where a student could pick up his or her parcel after receiving a text message, a public relation employee surnamed Yang told chinadaily.com.cn on Tuesday."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Made in China, by robots*

2017-11-16 10:20 CGTN _Editor: Mo Hong'e_





(Photo/CGTN)

‍For decades since China opened up its economy, factories in the country's prosperous south powered its growth. They produced goods that reached different parts of the world, making China a manufacturing powerhouse on the back of cheap manual labor.

Amid slowing growth, however, the world's second-largest economy has begun to transition to high-end manufacturing and use robots in workshops that once teemed with workers.

In places like Dongguan, a city that made a name for itself as factory to the world, machines have been replacing humans on the assembly line.

Electronics manufacturer Janus Intelligent Group Corp. Ltd. began automating its factory operations in 2015, encouraged by the local government.

On its production line for smartphone cases, unmanned carts transport metal sheets for cutting and molding by machines, and robotic arms sort the finished pieces.

"Traditionally, workers operated the machines. There was one person for one or two machines," Zhang Geliang, the company's production chief, told CGTN's Assignment Asia.

"After we implemented intelligent manufacturing, we reduced our workforce by 80 percent, while daily output rose by 60 percent and product quality improved."

For many years, Dongguan built its fortunes producing low-end goods like toys and garments for export. But demand for its products plummeted during the 2008 global financial crisis.

Businesses either closed down or moved their production facilities to places with lower wages, as labor costs soared and losses mounted. The city knew its manufacturing sector needed an upgrade.

Reeling from the crisis, Dongguan began to push for high-end manufacturing and the use of industrial robots. In 2014 the city launched a program with an annual budget of 200 million yuan (30 million US dollars) to encourage businesses to automate their assembly lines.

Between September 2014 and January 2017, some 2,600 enterprises received financial support under Dongguan's robot replacement program, according to the city government.

"In the past three years, machine substitution has led to a rapid growth of investments in industrial innovation. The industrial growth potential of our city is obviously enhanced," said Zhang Yuqing, chief economist at the city's economy and information technology bureau.

Aside from reducing the workforce in many companies, automation has changed the nature of the remaining jobs for humans.

Unlike workers from previous generations, Zhang Wen does not perform manual tasks. The 21-year-old from northwest China operates the computers that run machines on the production line of RBD Technology Co. Ltd., a maker of mobile phone parts, including screens.

"In the past, we had to place the glass on the machine manually for polishing, but now the machine hands can do that. So workers can move to new positions and learn new skills," he said.

RBD Technology's officials said the company's production capacity rose five times since it started using robots in 2016. And it's just the beginning, said Bao Zhongwen, the company's human resources manager.

"There will be no one in the workshops, and the only people inside will be the ones who perform maintenance tasks," he said.

Automation is also yielding higher profits for companies, despite the high cost of acquiring robots.

"We recover the cost of robots in just one year. The initial investment is huge, but the company can get better benefits from it, as production costs are decreasing sharply," said Liu Chanjun, factory director of Marco Polo Group, a ceramics manufacturer.

Dongguan's government wants the city to be a trailblazer in the use of industrial robots in China. It is playing an active part in the so-called "Made in China 2025" plan, a blueprint for upgrading Chinese industry using advanced technology.

"We are greatly stimulating the power of our enterprises through transformation and upgrading," said the economist Zhang.

China is the world's largest market for industrial robots followed by South Korea, Japan, the US and Germany, according to the International Federation of Robotics. China accounted for 30 percent of the total supply of industrial robots in 2016.

By 2020, the country aims to manufacture at least 100,000 robots for industrial use domestically. For workshops in cities like Dongguan, that means more and more machines taking charge.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/11-16/281179.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghauri05

dy1022 said:


> Supa powa 2012 with 1.5billion Jobless people gonna die soon


i have a query, if china continues to replace people with robots in industry..where will these people go?? I mean china also has a population over billion people...how china is gonna ensure their livelihood?


----------



## antonius123

ghauri05 said:


> i have a query, if china continues to replace people with robots in industry..where will these people go?? I mean china also has a population over billion people...how china is gonna ensure their livelihood?




There will be other job booming - that robot and AI can't do yet, such as: milions small enterpreneurship, R&D, social service, mid level managerial, etc; including new jobs that we may not be able to think of now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghauri05

antonius123 said:


> There will be other job booming - that robot and AI can't do yet, such as: milions small enterpreneurship, R&D, social service, mid level managerial, etc; including new jobs that we may not be able to think of now.


So it will be mostly service sector and managerial jobs..but don't you think...given the size of population of china..these jobs won't be enough???
I mean the whole world will eventually move to automation and replacing robots with men...but e.g EU countries have very less population they can manage it..but asian countries have huge population..n let's face the facts that not everyone is able to become an entrepreneur due to numerous reasons.
R&D will belong to only educated people..but the majority of people in aia live under poverty line..e.g the laborers..they will be simply out of job
As china is leading the world in automation, i think china should start focusing on finding an alternative for these low level workers.


----------



## shadows888

ghauri05 said:


> So it will be mostly service sector and managerial jobs..but don't you think...given the size of population of china..these jobs won't be enough???
> I mean the whole world will eventually move to automation and replacing robots with men...but e.g EU countries have very less population they can manage it..but asian countries have huge population..n let's face the facts that not everyone is able to become an entrepreneur due to numerous reasons.
> R&D will belong to only educated people..but the majority of people in aia live under poverty line..e.g the laborers..they will be simply out of job
> As china is leading the world in automation, i think china should start focusing on finding an alternative for these low level workers.



Think of it as Constipation. it's nasty and painful at first, but once it's out, you will feel much better. I see the automation push as inevitable, countries who do not do this will be left so far behind, it's gonna be industrial revolution 2.0 but afterwards, things will become super efficient.. people may actual have time to do other more productive things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## antonius123

ghauri05 said:


> So it will be mostly service sector and managerial jobs..but don't you think...given the size of population of china..these jobs won't be enough???
> I mean the whole world will eventually move to automation and replacing robots with men...but e.g EU countries have very less population they can manage it..but asian countries have huge population..n let's face the facts that not everyone is able to become an entrepreneur due to numerous reasons.



Yes will be .. because the economic size will be folded much due to efficiency (automation), hence million entrepreneurship could be created including the services job.

New kind of services including social services that we can't imagine now would be created.

And we will work slower with good balance of life certainly. And this is a kind of wealth improvement.




> R&D will belong to only educated people..but the majority of people in aia live under poverty line..e.g the laborers..they will be simply out of job
> As china is leading the world in automation, i think china should start focusing on finding an alternative for these low level workers.



Correct.

But in the future - product & service development activities will be highly demanded due to the booming of small enterpreneurship in the environment demanding innovation. Then there will be "Shifting" where people will go to at least bachelor educations or kind of extensional education to prepare people for R&D will be created as well, and the enterpreneur may not demand PhD or Master degree for that kind of jobs due to high demand in the market.

IF it happen gradually, the shifting will happen automatically. But if it happen fast, then government need to intervene by pushing most people to go to higher education. Otherwise the automation will impair the economic due to fall of demand side (product supply abundant due to automation, but demand fall due to unemployment => economic disaster).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese scientists successfully develop flexible multifunctional bionic robot*
By Zhang Huan (People's Daily Online) 16:36, November 22, 2017





A flexible multifunctional bionic robot that can climb walls, cross over obstacles, and stick to surfaces has been successfully developed by Chinese scientists, according to the Second Academy of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation, China News reported on Nov. 21.

The robot, weighing 5 kilograms with a length of less than 1 meter, can be used to carry out scanning, detecting, and monitoring tasks on surfaces of ships, vessels, and oil tanks, according to the academy.

The research project was established in 2016, when most glass walls of office buildings were cleaned by humans, which is both difficult and dangerous. The research team hopes that its robot can help solve this problem.

The research team will continue to optimize the design of the robot, improve the integration level, and equip it with other functions, including visual navigation. The robot is expected to enter the market in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Robot, drone patrol high-voltage substation in Chongqing*
chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-11-24 08:11
















A robot inspects at a 500-kilovolt converter station in Shapingba district in Chongqing, Nov 23, 2017. The State Grid Chongqing Electric Power Company for the first time used a robot and an intelligent drone to inspect a transformer, which can help improve the inspection work. [Photo/Chinanews.com]



















​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *Robot, drone patrol high-voltage substation in Chongqing*
> chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-11-24 08:11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A robot inspects at a 500-kilovolt converter station in Shapingba district in Chongqing, Nov 23, 2017. The State Grid Chongqing Electric Power Company for the first time used a robot and an intelligent drone to inspect a transformer, which can help improve the inspection work. [Photo/Chinanews.com]
> View attachment 438816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 438817
> 
> View attachment 438818
> 
> View attachment 438819
> ​



SOEs are adopting to and developing frontier technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> SOEs are adopting to and developing frontier technologies.



Some of them. Most of them are in fact heavily in debt. Debt which exceeds the entire gdp of China. 

Also, a lot of them despite their size are very weak at innovation like sinopec, chem China, etc.


----------



## shadows888

JSCh said:


> *Robot, drone patrol high-voltage substation in Chongqing*
> chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-11-24 08:11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A robot inspects at a 500-kilovolt converter station in Shapingba district in Chongqing, Nov 23, 2017. The State Grid Chongqing Electric Power Company for the first time used a robot and an intelligent drone to inspect a transformer, which can help improve the inspection work. [Photo/Chinanews.com]
> View attachment 438816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 438817
> 
> View attachment 438818
> 
> View attachment 438819
> ​



Omg super cute like Wall-E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*




*
Eric Schmidt, the executive chairman of Alphabet, answered questions about the future of Artificial Intelligence and quantum computers and robots.
*
Highlights from Schmidt –

* The rise of China will be the big news for the rest of our lives… in an economic, cultural, structural sense.

* China’s artificial intelligence machine-learning policy
– behind right now,
– catch up by 2020
– get ahead by 2025
– dominate by 2030

Applying tens of billions of dollars and mobilizing about ten times the number of tech educated grads

* For the next five years, AI will enhance human roles. Like AI+ doctor for better diagnosis. In 10-15 years, AI will assist with answering difficult and deep problem analysis.

* AI will use large data sets

* One is the development of quantum computing and how that changes everything [in regards to security].

* Implications are big for robotic-AI autonomy

https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/...-ai-china-robotics-and-quantum-computers.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Watch an army of robots efficiently sorting hundreds of parcels per hour




*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

wow ...


----------



## beijingwalker

I wonder how those robots don't crash into each other in that busy traffic...


----------



## AViet

Are all robots made by Chinese companies?. That shows off Chinese quality.

Yesterday Vietnamese VTV1 aired the show of 1000 drones in Guangzhou, all controlled by one operator with one computer. That was so impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

beijingwalker said:


> I wonder how those robots don't crash into each other in that busy traffic...


Superior control system by Chinese. I bet other countries system will overload and crushed. Things from China is getting from good to best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

beijingwalker said:


> I wonder how those robots don't crash into each other in that busy traffic...


Looks like every robot has a collision avoidance system, takes a programmed route that can be changed by a central computer. A series of wireless access points mounted on the hall ceiling transmits commands from computer to the robots. I believe have seen similar systems in German factories. Ha ha.


----------



## Martian2

China's mass production of industrial robots has reached over 100,000 for the first ten months of this year (2017).

The economic impact is straightforward. Mass production of industrial robots leads to large installations of more affordable Chinese industrial robots. Industrial robots are more productive than expensive human labor.

Productivity goes up. Costs go down. Profits go up. Thus, in the Bloomberg citation below, we see that Chinese corporate debt levels are the "lowest in at least 11 years."

"Improving profit margins are boosting corporate-debt metrics."
----------

China produces over 100,000 industrial robots in first ten months | Xinhua (December 13, 2017)





----------

What Debt Problem? Chinese Firms in Their Best Shape in Years | Bloomberg (December 8, 2017)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

But robots cannot make call centre calls, hence, low tech

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Beast

European robots and Japan robots are too expensive. China robots are better value.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 武成王

AndrewJin said:


> But robots cannot make call centre calls, hence, low tech



There will be call centers hiring thousands of robots integrated with big data and AI, every robot is assigned a cute name like Kumar, Shiva, Baba etc and with a perfect Indian accent.
Quite funny I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> European robots and Japan robots are too expensive. China robots are better value.



Not really. Chinese BOM (Bill of material) is actually higher than others because China needs to import major components for robots. But Chinese vendors have got government support, and a tolerance for lower margins. 

Of course this may change as China indigenizes components. 

Also one thing to note here, this figure includes the robots produced by foreign companies in China as well. Companies like yasakawa, Abb have huge factories in China.


----------



## Martian2

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Not really. Chinese BOM (Bill of material) is actually higher than others because China needs to import major components for robots. But Chinese vendors have got government support, and a tolerance for lower margins.
> 
> Of course this may change as China indigenizes components.
> 
> Also one thing to note here, this figure includes the robots produced by foreign companies in China as well. Companies like yasakawa, Abb have huge factories in China.


You are only partially correct.

Industrial robots are produced by a *joint-venture* between foreign companies and a *Chinese partner*.

For example, Yaskawa's industrial-robot joint-venture partner is China's Midea.
Yaskawa, Midea Join Forces for Robot Ventures | Robotics Business Review (October 14, 2015)
"Japanese robotics maker Yaskawa Electric Corp. and Chinese appliance manufacturer Midea Group Co. are investing 400 million yuan ($63 million) in joint ventures to develop, make, and sell industrial and service robots and related services."

In another example, Fanuc operates in China through its joint-venture company Shanghai Fanuc Robot Co. Ltd. with Chinese partner Shanghai Electrical Industrial Company.
Fanuc building new factory in Shanghai | Plastic News China (December 18, 2009)
"Fanuc formed a joint venture, Shanghai-Fanuc Robotics Co. Ltd., with partner Shanghai Electric Group in 1997. Five years later, Shanghai-Fanuc moved to the Jinqiao Export Processing Center in Pudong and built a 32,292 square foot factory there. In 2008, it purchased land in Baoshan for the new factory.

Shanghai-Fanuc reported sales of 360 sets of robots in 2006, nearly 600 in 2007 and more than 1,000 in 2008. Fanuc Ltd. is based in Oshino-Mura, Japan."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

China's Midea is "the world's largest producer of major appliances." According to Forbes, Midea has annual sales of $23.9 billion and profits of $2.2 billion.

In the first video, Midea says it started automating one manufacturing plant in 2014 (0:30). By 2018, Midea says it will have finished automating all six major manufacturing plants in China (2:20).

As it continues automating, this means Midea's costs should keep dropping and profits should keep increasing. Midea has five major overseas plants. Those can also be automated.

After automating its worldwide manufacturing plants, Midea could go upstream and decide to automate its parts suppliers to further reduce cost.

The transition period in industrial robot automation for major Chinese companies like Midea should last another five to ten years before the process is completed.

For small and medium-sized Chinese companies, the transition period could take longer due to the scarcity of funds for automation.






"Midea Australia
Published on May 9, 2016

Midea is in the forefront of a full-blown charge by China’s manufacturing sector into robot-powered factory automation. Midea Group recently announced that it has formed joint ventures with Yaskawa Electric of Japan, one of the world’s top suppliers of robots. Midea’s residential air-conditioning, compressor and commercial air-conditioning factories have already implemented this automation breakthrough.
The remote-controlled machines at the factory boast flexible arms and shoulders, shells on the outside which allow them to be controlled, chips, and button boards with overall very impressive improvements to production speed, quality and accuracy, and operational cost efficiency."
----------

In the second video, Midea lists all of the jobs that have been replaced by industrial robot automation.






"Midea UK
Published on Jul 21, 2017

For more information or details on your local Midea installer please contact us!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

All levels of China’s government and all Chinese industries will work together on a three year Artificial Intelligence action plan.

*It is the top leadership’s vision for a new Chinese economy in the age of AI.

China aims to mass-produce neural-network processing chips, robots will make accomplishing daily tasks easier for disabled people, and machine learning will help radiologists read x-ray scans. In addition, China hopes AI will make manufacturing more eco-friendly: the goal laid out in the document is to increase the energy efficiency of the manufacturing sector 10 percent by 2020.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

The 12 page document is quite specific and the AI effort is mixed in with China’s larger effort to improve manufacturing.

The effort to boost AI in Chinese manufacturing is why Andrew Ng, who helped start the Google Brain project and previously served as the head of Baidu’s AI efforts, announced Landing.ai, a company aimed at helping businesses in the manufacturing sector transform themselves into AI companies. Ng picked manufacturing because it has a number of problems that machine learning techniques can help with, and AI has the potential to radically transform the industry.

*Action goals*
Through the implementation of the four key tasks, it strives to achieve a major breakthrough in a series of landmark artificial intelligence products by 2020, form an international competitive advantage in several key areas, deepen the integration of artificial intelligence and real economy, and further optimize the industrial development environment.

– The scale-up of the key products of artificial intelligence, the substantial increase of the technology level of the intelligent network car, the large-scale application of intelligent service robots, the strong global competitiveness of products such as smart drone, the expansion of clinical application of medical image diagnosis system, Video image recognition, intelligent voice, intelligent translation and other products have reached the international advanced level.
– The core competence of artificial intelligence has been significantly enhanced. Intelligent sensor technology products have achieved breakthroughs in design, foundry and packaging and testing technologies to international standards. The production of neural network chips and large-scale application in key areas have led to the initial availability of the open source development platform Support the rapid development of industry capacity.
–Development of smart manufacturing, complex environment identification, and new artificial intelligence technologies such as human-computer interaction have accelerated the application of integrated applications in key technical equipment. The application of new models such as intelligent production, large-scale personalized customization and predictive maintenance has been significantly improved. The level of intelligence in key industries has been significantly improved.
–An artificial intelligence industry support system is basically established, with a certain scale of high-quality annotation data resource base, the establishment and opening up of standard test data set, the establishment of artificial intelligence standard system, test evaluation system and security assurance system framework, the establishment of intelligent network infrastructure Gradual formation of the system, the industrial development environment more perfect.

*Second, cultivate smart products*
Driven by market demand, the Group will actively cultivate artificial intelligence innovative products and services, promote the industrialization of artificial intelligence technology, and promote the integrated application of smart products in the fields of industry, healthcare, transportation, agriculture, finance, logistics, education, culture and tourism. Develop intelligent control products, speed up the breakthrough of key technologies, develop and apply a batch of intelligent devices featuring complex environment perception, intelligent human-computer interaction, flexible and precise control, and real-time collaboration among groups to meet the requirements of high availability, high reliability and safety, Enhance the device’s ability to handle complex, unexpected and extreme conditions

Promote the popularization of intelligent hardware, deepen the application of artificial intelligence technology in fields such as smart home, health management, mobile intelligent terminal and vehicle-mounted products, enrich the intelligent functions of end products and promote the upgrade of information consumption.

Focus on the following areas to achieve the first breakthrough:
(A) intelligent network of cars. Support vehicle intelligent computing platform architecture, automotive smart chips, autonomous driving operating systems, vehicle intelligence algorithms and other key technologies, product development, building software, hardware, algorithms integrated vehicle intelligent platform. By 2020, a smart, intelligent, real-time smart car networking platform will be established to create platform-related standards that will support highly autonomous driving (HA level).
(B) intelligent service robot. Support the development of key technologies such as intelligent interaction, intelligent operation and multi-machine collaboration to enhance the intelligent level of domestic service robots such as cleaning, elder care, rehabilitation, disability and children’s education, and promote public service robots such as inspection and navigation and fire rescue robots Innovative applications. Development of three-dimensional imaging positioning, intelligent precision safety control, human-computer interface and other key technologies to support the development of surgical robot operating system to promote the use of surgical robots in clinical medicine. By 2020, breakthroughs will be made in key technologies such as environment awareness, natural interaction, autonomous learning and human-computer collaboration of intelligent service robots. The intelligent home service robots and intelligent public service robots will achieve mass production and application, medical rehabilitation, helping the elderly and helping the disabled, and fire and disaster relief. Robot prototype production, complete technical and functional verification, to achieve more than 20 application demonstration.
(C) smart drones. Support intelligent obstacle avoidance, automatic cruise, autonomous flight for complex environment, group work and other key technologies research and development and application to promote a new generation of communications and positioning and navigation technology in the UAV data transmission, link control, monitoring and management applications, Development of intelligent flight control system, high-integration-specific chips and other key components. By 2020, the intelligent consumer UAV 3-axis mechanical stabilization unit achieves a precision of 0.005 degrees, achieving 360-degree omnidirectional perception avoidance and realizing automatic and intelligent forced avoidance of air traffic control areas.
(D) medical imaging diagnosis system. We will promote the standardization and standardization of medical image data collection and support the research and development of medical imaging aids in the field of typical diseases such as brain, lung, eye, bone, cardiovascular, and breast, and accelerate the commercialization and application of medical imaging aided diagnosis systems. By 2020, the most advanced multimodal medical imaging diagnostic system in our country will detect more than 95% of the above typical diseases, the false negative rate is less than 1% and the false positive rate is less than 5%.
(E) video image identification system. Support biotech, video comprehension, cross-media fusion and other technological innovations, and develop typical applications such as human-animal syndrome syndication, video surveillance, image search and video summarization, and expand application in key areas such as security and finance. By 2020, the effective detection rate of face recognition in complex dynamic scenes exceeds 97% and the correct recognition rate exceeds 90%, which supports the recognition of face features in different regions.
(F) intelligent voice interactive system. Support the innovation and application of the new generation of speech recognition framework, colloquial speech recognition, personalized speech recognition, intelligent conversation, audio and video integration, speech synthesis and other technologies, and carry out popularization and application in such key areas as smart manufacturing and smart home. By 2020, the average accuracy rate of Chinese speech recognition in multi-scenarios will reach 96%, the recognition rate of 5 meters in far field exceeds 92%, and the accuracy of user dialogue intension recognition exceeds 90%.
(Seven) intelligent translation system. Promote the application of high-precision intelligent translation system, and use machine learning techniques to enhance the accuracy and practicability around typical scenarios such as multilingual translation and simultaneous interpretation. By 2020, there has been a clear breakthrough in multilingual intelligent mutual translation. The accuracy of translation of products in Chinese-English translation and English-Chinese translation exceeds 85%, and the accuracy rate of intelligent translation between ethnic minority languages and Chinese is significantly improved.
(H) smart home products. Support intelligent sensor, Internet of Things, machine learning and other technologies in the application of smart home products to enhance the intelligent level, practicality and safety of home appliances, smart network equipment, water and electricity meters and other products, the development of intelligent security, smart furniture, smart Lighting, smart ware and other products, the construction of a number of smart home test evaluation, demonstration projects and promotion. By 2020, the categories of smart home products will be significantly enriched, the penetration rate of smart TV market will reach over 90%, and the intelligent product level of security products will significantly increase.

Third, break the core foundation
Accelerate the research and development and application of high-precision, low-cost smart sensors, break through the neural network chip and supporting tools for cloud training and terminal applications, and support the research and development of artificial intelligence development frameworks, algorithm libraries and toolsets, and support the construction of open source and open platforms. The layout of intelligent software designed for artificial intelligence applications, tamping the hardware and software base for the development of artificial intelligence industry. Focus on the following areas to achieve the first breakthrough:
(A) smart sensor. Support the research and development of key technologies such as miniaturization and reliability design, precision manufacturing, integrated development tools and embedded algorithms, and support the research, development and application of smart sensors based on new requirements, new materials, new processes and new principles. Development of new bio, gas, pressure, flow, inertial, distance, image, acoustic and other smart sensors with promising market prospects and promotion of technological innovations in materials such as piezoelectric materials, magnetic materials, infrared radiation materials and metal oxides, (MEMS) and complementary metal-oxide-semiconductor (CMOS) integration technologies to develop and develop smart sensors based on new principles such as magnetic induction, ultrasound, non-visible light and biochemistry for new application scenarios, Accuracy, high reliability, low power consumption, low cost. By 2020, the performance of piezoelectric sensors, magnetic sensors, infrared sensors and gas sensors will be greatly improved. Acoustical sensors with signal-to-noise ratio of 70dB and acoustic overload point of 135dB will be mass-produced. The absolute accuracy is within 100Pa and the noise level is within 0.6Pa Of the pressure sensor to achieve commercial, weak magnetic field resolution 1pT magnetic sensor mass production. In the simulation, design, MEMS technology, packaging and personalized testing technology to achieve the international advanced level, with mobile wearable, the Internet, automotive electronics and other key areas of system design capabilities.
(B) neural network chip. Development of high performance, scalability, and low power cloud NE chips for machine learning training applications, development of low power, high performance terminal neural network chips for machine learning computations, development and application of neural network chips for terminal applications Supporting the compiler, driver software, development environment and other industrial support tools. By 2020, the breakthrough has been made in the technology of the neural network chip, and the cloud neural network chip with the performance of 128TFLOPS (16-bit floating point) and the energy efficiency ratio of more than 1TFLOPS / w has been introduced. The energy efficiency ratio exceeds 1T OPS / w Benchmark) terminal neural network chip to support one or several mainstream neural network algorithms such as convolutional neural network (CNN), recurrent neural network (RNN), long and short term memory network (LSTM); in intelligent terminals, automatic driving, intelligent Security, smart home and other key areas to achieve large-scale neural network chip business.
(C) open source open platform. For the common technologies such as machine learning, pattern recognition, intelligent semantic understanding, and other key industries such as autopilot, it supports development of cloud-based training and terminal development frameworks, algorithms libraries and toolsets, supports open source development platforms, open technology networks and The construction of open source community encourages the construction of an open computing service platform that meets the needs of complex training and encourages key leading enterprises to build a new industrial ecology based on the open source and open technologies for software, hardware, data and application collaboration. By 2020, the open source development platform for cloud training supports large-scale distributed clusters, various hardware platforms, various algorithms, and lightweight, modular and reliable open source development platforms for terminal implementation.
Fourth, deepen the development of intelligent manufacturing
In-depth implementation of intelligent manufacturing, to encourage a new generation of artificial intelligence technology in all aspects of exploration and application of the industry to support key areas of algorithm breakthroughs and application innovation, system upgrade manufacturing equipment, manufacturing processes, industrial applications, the level of intelligence. Focus on the following areas take the lead in achieving a breakthrough:
(A) intelligent manufacturing of key technologies and equipment. Enhance the self-testing, self-tuning, self-adapting, self-organizing and intelligent level of high-end CNC machine tools and industrial robots, and improve the machining accuracy and product quality of additive manufacturing equipment by using artificial intelligence technology. Optimize intelligent sensors and decentralized control system DCS), programmable logic controller (PLC), data acquisition system (SCADA), high performance and high reliability embedded control system and other control equipment in complex work environment, improve the perception, cognition and control ability, improve the digital non-contact precision measurement, Online non-destructive testing systems and other intelligent detection equipment measurement accuracy and efficiency, enhance the flexibility of assembly equipment. Enhance the intelligent level of logistics equipment such as high-speed sorters, multi-layer shuttle cars and high-density storage shuttles to realize accurate, flexible and efficient material distribution and unmanned intelligent warehousing.
By 2020, the intelligent level of high-end CNC machine tools will be further enhanced. A new generation of industrial robots with human-machine coordination, natural interaction and autonomous learning will be mass-produced and applied. The forming efficiency of the additive manufacturing equipment is more than 450cm3 / h and the continuous working time is more than 240h; realize intelligent sensor and control equipment integration in the fields of machine tools, robots, petrochemicals, rail transit and other fields; the accuracy of industrial field visual recognition of intelligent detection and assembly equipment reaches 90%, the measurement accuracy and speed meet the actual production needs; Develop more than 10 intelligent logistics and warehousing equipment.
(B) a new model of intelligent manufacturing. Encourage discrete manufacturing enterprises to network production equipment, based on intelligence, application of machine learning technology analysis and processing of field data, equipment online diagnosis, real-time control of product quality and other functions. Encourage process-oriented manufacturing enterprises to build the whole process, intelligent production management and security systems, to achieve continuous production, intelligent production safety management. To create a network of collaborative manufacturing platform to enhance man-machine collaboration under the guidance of artificial intelligence and collaboration between enterprises R & D design and production capacity. Develop customized service platform to improve the depth of learning and analysis of the characteristics of user needs, optimize the product’s modular design capabilities and personalized portfolio. Set up a control and automatic diagnosis system based on standardized information collection, accelerate the training and optimization of the fault prediction model and the user habit information model, and improve the life cycle analysis ability of products and core accessories.

https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/...s-factories-robots-drones-homes-and-more.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

AI is the next big thing in China along with electrified transportation and automated-intelligized manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

I am looking towards the day of real autonomous driving. Too many idiot drivers nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Xiaoshan Robot Expo Center opens to public in E China*

Source:Xinhua Published: 2017/12/22 9:30:06





People visit the Xiaoshan Robot Expo Center in the Xiaoshan District of Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 20, 2017. The center, with a building area of 6,000 square meters, was opened to the public on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Long Wei)





Visitors watch robot performance at the Xiaoshan Robot Expo Center in the Xiaoshan District of Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 20, 2017. The center, with a building area of 6,000 square meters, was opened to the public on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Long Wei)





Visitors view robot performance at the Xiaoshan Robot Expo Center in the Xiaoshan District of Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 20, 2017. The center, with a building area of 6,000 square meters, was opened to the public on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Long Wei)





Visitors view an industrial robot at the Xiaoshan Robot Expo Center in the Xiaoshan District of Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 20, 2017. The center, with a building area of 6,000 square meters, was opened to the public on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Long Wei)

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1081569.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*18,519 domestically-produced industrial robots sold in China in first half of 2017*

By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 14:56, January 02, 2018






*China has sold 18,519 domestically-produced industrial robots in the first half of 2017, a 22.9% increase over last year*, according to the China Robot Industry Conference recently held in Chongqing municipality.

“Homemade industrial robots have been applied in 37 industrial divisions and 102 sub-divisions,” said Qu Daokui, president of the China Robot Industry Alliance.

*Industrial robots have been mostly applied to tasks involving lifting, loading, and unloading. A total of 11,879 robots have been introduced to this area, accounting for 64.1% of the total sales.*

A total of 3,033 robots have been sold to the *welding and brazing industries*, the second largest domain of robots application in China.

Automobile manufacturing, computers, communications, and other electronic products manufacturing, general equipment manufacturing, and electric apparatus manufacturing are the major industries of robot application, according to statistics released by the conference.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0102/c90000-9310673.html

@Martian2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

I think China need robot for nuclear power plant or arsenal, and guarding military base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

yantong1980 said:


> I think China need robot for nuclear power plant or arsenal, and guarding military base.



Especially for border areas (border protection, monitoring, patrolling), as China has the most number of land borders in the world and a great deal of it is quite difficult to keep under manned surveillance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Industrial robot plant starts production in E China *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-22 15:14:38_|_Editor: Lu Hui_





NANJING, Jan. 22 (Xinhua) -- Estun Automation, a leading Chinese manufacturer of automation products, has started production of industrial robots in its new plant in the eastern Chinese city of Nanjing.

It is estimated that the new plant will have an annual production capacity of 9,000 industrial robots and pieces of equipment.

The plant, co-designed by Estun and German manufacturer Bosch Rexroth, is a cooperation project between China and Germany on smart manufacturing, according to Estun.

"In the future, Estun aims to provide more localized service, technical support, and eventually a one-stop solution for digitalized plants, in an effort to boost efficiency and competitiveness," said Wu Bo, Estun's chairman.

The robot industry has been listed as a key development area in the country's "Made in China 2025" strategy, which aims to upgrade the country's manufacturing sector.

The output of China's industrial robots exceeded 100,000 in the first 10 months of 2017, up 70 percent year on year, said the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

China is the biggest market for industrial robots in the world, accounting for about one-third of the global demand.

The market volume of China's industrial robots is expected to reach 4.2 billion U.S. dollars in 2017 and increase to 5.9 billion dollars in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

Receptionists, criminals, doctors – robots are taking on all shapes and sizes to aid us in our everyday jobs


PUBLISHED : Wednesday, 24 January, 2018, 10:42am
UPDATED : Wednesday, 24 January, 2018, 12:26pm


As machine automation and artificial intelligence gain prominence in our lives, everyone from technological universities to surprisingly tech-savvy criminals seem to want in on the action. 

From potentially life-saving robots (think medical and dental), to lawbreaking ones made by a tout and online fraudsters, the machines are on the rise as we enter 2018.











*1. Chinese dating apps shut after ‘sexy girl’ chats found to be run by robots*
Police shut down a variety of dating apps in China after it was discovered that the “sexy girls” advertised for customers to chat with were actually artificial intelligence computer programs. The cases involved hundreds of thousands of customers and the fraud amounted to more than 1 billion yuan (US$154 million). More than 600 suspects have been arrested. Other scams involved customers paying to watch videos with sexual content, but they were unable to load and view the films.










*2. Chinese firm halves worker costs by hiring army of robots to sort out 200,000 packages a day*

Behind-the-scenes footage of a self-charging robot army in a delivery warehouse was shared on People’s Daily’s social media accounts in April 2017. The video showed dozens of round orange Hikvision robots – each the size of a seat cushion – swivelling across the floor of a sorting centre of Chinese delivery powerhouse Shentong (STO) Express. The machines can sort up to 200,000 packages a day and are self-charging, meaning they can operate around the clock.










*3. China sends underwater robots in race against time to plug leaking oil tanker*
As an oil tanker crash in the East China Sea threatens to become the world’s biggest eco disaster in decades, China sent underwater robots to help detect leaks and plug the flow of oil from the sunken tanker. The Panama-registered Sanchi was carrying 136,000 tonnes of highly flammable ultralight crude oil.










*4. Why China’s ammunition factories are being turned over to robots*
Roughly a quarter of China’s ammunition factories have replaced workers with robots or begun to do so – which means the country’s bomb and shell production capacity could treble in less than a decade. These “smart machines” can assemble sophisticated ammunition and are five times as productive as a human worker.

*5. Chinese police short circuit scalper’s robo train ticket racket*
A man from southern China developed a home-made robot arm that repeatedly hit the refresh button of the state rail booking website, allowing him to buy more than 150 in-demand train tickets. He then illegally resold the tickets on his own website, profiting more than 3,000 yuan (US$465). The man said he spent about six months and thousands of yuan to build the robot. Police has since shut down his operation.

*6. Chinese court introduces robot guide*
Step into Hebei’s Qiaoxi Court and you will be greeted not by a human receptionist, but by Xiaoxi, a robot guide that will point you where you need to go based on the services you are looking for. The robot also has knowledge about court proceedings and litigation, and is able to provide legal consultation services to visitors. 

*7. China’s home droid wars just heated up with a US$1,000 ET-like robot*
*Designed to appeal to children and keep the elderly company, the Zenbo Qrobot is the latest entry in the crowded field of home droids. It can move on its own and interact with surroundings but faces competition from other home assistant devices including Baidu’s Little Fish, Alibaba’s Tmall Genie x2, and Rokid’s Alien. 

8. Meet Aidam, the Chinese robot who can help you ace mathematics
A Chinese tech company wants to ease the heavy workload of teachers with a robot called Aidam. He scored 134 out of 150 in the maths paper for Gaokao, China’s college entrance exam, in less than 10 minutes. Aidam can be used by teachers to mark homework, analyse learning patterns for classes, and pinpoint students’ difficulties with specific maths problems. 

9. How a robot passed China’s medical licensing exam
In November 2017, Xiaoyi, which means “Little Doctor” in mandarin, became the first artificial intelligence robot to pass China’s medical licensing exam. The machine’s score showed it had the ability to learn, reason and make judgments by itself, but there was a long way to go before Xiaoyi could practise independently. What it can do at present is help doctors identify problems quicker and avoid some risks.

10. Chinese robot dentist is first to fit implants in patient’s mouth without any human involvement
Having to work within a small space – inside a mouth with hard-to-see corners – often poses a problem for dental surgeons. But Chinese researchers have come up with a possible solution: robot dentists – one of which carried out the first successful autonomous implant surgery in September 2017. Most impressively, the implants were fitted to within a margin of error of 0.2-0.3mm, reaching the required standard for this kind of operation.

11. Inside the Chinese dumpling factory where robots do all the work

“Will robot-made dumplings be tastier than handmade ones?” That was a question a Beijing-based social media user asked when a video showing rows of robots making dumplings in a factory in northern China was posted on a Chinese streaming site. The factory is unstaffed and the robots work 24 hours a day. Some internet users expressed worry about possible job losses from automation while others insisted that handmade dumplings were still superior.










12. Robots being used to teach children in China’s schools … will they replace teachers?
KeeKo, an artificial intelligence robot with the intelligence level of a five-year-old child, has been used in some 200 kindergartens across China since its launch in 2016. The robot interacts with young children by playing games with them, singing, dancing, reading stories, carrying out conversations and even doing mathematics. In a Xinhua video, the robot is described as a “cute intelligent toy” that can help children better understand their lessons.










Bonus: Chinese engineer ‘marries’ robot after failing to find a human wife
Tired of the wait for a perfect wife, Zheng Jiajia, 31, an artificial intelligence expert, created a robot he named Yingying, whom he married in April 2017. Zheng dressed Yingying up in a black suit on their wedding day and covered “her” head with a red scarf during the ceremony, which was a traditional Chinese wedding ritual. Witnesses to the event were Zheng’s mother and his friends.

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/soci...-chinese-robots-taking-over-our-everyday-jobs*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*This Week In China Tech: Robots Beat Teachers In Classroom, Tencent Builds For Blockchain*

Bay McLaughlin

JAN 31, 2018 @ 10:09 PM 

The Didi AI lab already has 200 scientists and engineers on the team and they intend to expand the team ever further before year end.

Yi Xue’s AI-based system beat the experienced teachers by 38%.





Shutterstock

Some big trends have emerged this week in red hot areas like blockchain, artificial intelligence, and edtech. The bottom line seems to be that China is investing in a big way to ensure it remains on the cutting edge when it comes to the technology of tomorrow, whether it's investing billions into AI or leveraging the country's most important social media platform to embrace blockchain. Here are the some of the most interesting tech stories out of China you might not have heard about. 





Pony Ma, chairman and CEO of Tencent Holdings Ltd. (AP Photo/Kin Cheung)

*Tencent Goes All In On Blockchain*

Everyone is adopting blockchain technologies, but it’s hard for big companies to move at the speed of technological innovation. This is not the case for Tencent in China, makers of WeChat, a social media messaging app with 1 billion active users. Pony Ma, CEO of Tencent, sent a WeChat post last week explaining his vision of blockchain, but Tencent has already created various services, products, and a blockchain development platform for third parties to build on top of.

Some of the use cases outlined in this article (article in Chinese) are a new financial application in partnership with the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, the world’s largest and most valuable bank, where users can make money if the price of gold increases. This is a spin on their limited release Gold Red Pocket promotion earlier this year. Tencent also offers a Supply Chain Finance Service using blockchain technology in partnership with Linklogis that helps small to medium-sized businesses to obtain financing at lower costs than traditional lending systems. Traditional lending requires additional middlemen and paperwork for trust and information and collateral tracking. There’s even a blockchain application that helps people search for and find missing people. An example of this happened recently when a parent posted a missing child and when the child was found, the case was closed using the blockchain and the entire system was updated with the notification.

The big news here is the blockchain ecosystem that Tencent is building. Think of the tools that Apple and Google make available for developers of iOS and Android apps. Tencent has made a similar ecosystem for blockchain technology and is powering a new generation of applications for small and medium companies and is way ahead in its partnerships with the largest corporations across China. It seems that Pony Ma and Tencent will be leading one of the most important technological advancements in the country… again.





(Photo by Jaap Arriens/NurPhoto via Getty Images)

*Didi, China's Uber, Quietly Launches An Artificial Intelligence Lab*

Artificial intelligence (AI) is a critical technology that may change the direction of civilization, and the United States and China are always at the center of the conversation. So it’s a big deal whenever we hear of new AI stories (article in Chinese) coming out of either of these two advanced economies.

This week brings news of Didi, the company that beat Uber in China, and their AI aspirations. The information is hard to come by, but what we’ve been able to find is that their AI lab will focus on natural language processing, voice recognition and other technologies that will enhance the smart driving revolution and bring more convenience to passengers. What these new features will be was not disclosed in the article. The Didi AI lab already has 200 scientists and engineers on the team and they intend to expand the team ever further before year end.

It’s important to note that China announced plans to invest $2.1 billion into an industrial AI park outside of the nation’s capital in Beijing and have more than 30 universities offering AI based coursework to undergraduates. The country has dictated that they will be the world's leader in AI by the year 2030. There are only a few technologies that are worth following as closely as AI so stay tuned as we cover more of China’s AI developments in this weekly column.





Shutterstock

*Chinese EdTech Company Proves AI Teaches Better Than Actual Teachers*

You may have heard of artificial intelligence (AI), but you haven’t heard of what’s happening in Chinese classrooms (article in Chinese). Yi Xue, an education technology company in China, focuses on junior high education and uses AI to test students’ knowledge to an incredible level of detail.

Students start by taking a set of problems and Yi Xue’s system analyzes their capability for the skills required on college entrance exams. Based on the students’ abilities, the AI creates a tailored knowledge plan and helps the student train in the areas where they’re lacking via online work and offline tutoring. They use Bayesian networks for building up tailored profiles for each student and Yi Xue has been able to prove that their system can teach students more effectively than highly trained teachers.

In October of 2017, Yi Xue held a competition for real teachers versus their AI computer teaching system. Over four days, 78 junior high students and three teachers with an average of 17 years teaching experience each, were run through a test. The AI taught students raised their average scores by 36.13 points compared to the human teacher-led students who only raised their score by 26.18 points. Yi Xue’s AI-based system beat the experienced teachers by 38%.

Education is a sensitive area, but in China, it’s one of the most competitive and important aspects of a child’s upbringing. Any edge a parent can give their child is highly sought after and will be adopted at all costs. The education technology industry is heating up in China and with an additional $45 million in investment, Yi Xue looks poised to be one of the leaders. Stay tuned because we may just see the global education revolution take place in China first.

That's it for this week in China Tech. If you have any stories you think we should cover next week, feel free to message me and make sure to check back for more stories coming from China next week!

Bay is the Co-Founder of Brinc.io, an early-stage IoT and Hardware investment and product development firm and an active speaker around the world. You can learn more and connect with bay at BetaBay.me

https://www.forbes.com/sites/baymclaughlin/2018/01/31/this-week-in-china-tech-robots-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*TWEET THIS*

The Didi AI lab already has 200 scientists and engineers on the team and they intend to expand the team ever further before year end.
Yi Xue’s AI-based system beat the experienced teachers by 38%.






Shutterstock

Some big trends have emerged this week in red hot areas like blockchain, artificial intelligence, and edtech. The bottom line seems to be that China is investing in a big way to ensure it remains on the cutting edge when it comes to the technology of tomorrow, whether it's investing billions into AI or leveraging the country's most important social media platform to embrace blockchain. Here are the some of the most interesting tech stories out of China you might not have heard about. 





Pony Ma, chairman and CEO of Tencent Holdings Ltd. (AP Photo/Kin Cheung)

*Tencent Goes All In On Blockchain*

Everyone is adopting blockchain technologies, but it’s hard for big companies to move at the speed of technological innovation. This is not the case for Tencent in China, makers of WeChat, a social media messaging app with 1 billion active users. Pony Ma, CEO of Tencent, sent a WeChat post last week explaining his vision of blockchain, but Tencent has already created various services, products, and a blockchain development platform for third parties to build on top of.





Some of the use cases outlined in this article (article in Chinese) are a new financial application in partnership with the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, the world’s largest and most valuable bank, where users can make money if the price of gold increases. This is a spin on their limited release Gold Red Pocket promotion earlier this year. Tencent also offers a Supply Chain Finance Service using blockchain technology in partnership with Linklogis that helps small to medium-sized businesses to obtain financing at lower costs than traditional lending systems. Traditional lending requires additional middlemen and paperwork for trust and information and collateral tracking. There’s even a blockchain application that helps people search for and find missing people. An example of this happened recently when a parent posted a missing child and when the child was found, the case was closed using the blockchain and the entire system was updated with the notification.

The big news here is the blockchain ecosystem that Tencent is building. Think of the tools that Apple and Google make available for developers of iOS and Android apps. Tencent has made a similar ecosystem for blockchain technology and is powering a new generation of applications for small and medium companies and is way ahead in its partnerships with the largest corporations across China. It seems that Pony Ma and Tencent will be leading one of the most important technological advancements in the country… again.





(Photo by Jaap Arriens/NurPhoto via Getty Images)

*Didi, China's Uber, Quietly Launches An Artificial Intelligence Lab*

Artificial intelligence (AI) is a critical technology that may change the direction of civilization, and the United States and China are always at the center of the conversation. So it’s a big deal whenever we hear of new AI stories (article in Chinese) coming out of either of these two advanced economies.

This week brings news of Didi, the company that beat Uber in China, and their AI aspirations. The information is hard to come by, but what we’ve been able to find is that their AI lab will focus on natural language processing, voice recognition and other technologies that will enhance the smart driving revolution and bring more convenience to passengers. What these new features will be was not disclosed in the article. The Didi AI lab already has 200 scientists and engineers on the team and they intend to expand the team ever further before year end.

It’s important to note that China announced plans to invest $2.1 billion into an industrial AI park outside of the nation’s capital in Beijing and have more than 30 universities offering AI based coursework to undergraduates. The country has dictated that they will be the world's leader in AI by the year 2030. There are only a few technologies that are worth following as closely as AI so stay tuned as we cover more of China’s AI developments in this weekly column.





Shutterstock

*Chinese EdTech Company Proves AI Teaches Better Than Actual Teachers*

You may have heard of artificial intelligence (AI), but you haven’t heard of what’s happening in Chinese classrooms (article in Chinese). Yi Xue, an education technology company in China, focuses on junior high education and uses AI to test students’ knowledge to an incredible level of detail.

Students start by taking a set of problems and Yi Xue’s system analyzes their capability for the skills required on college entrance exams. Based on the students’ abilities, the AI creates a tailored knowledge plan and helps the student train in the areas where they’re lacking via online work and offline tutoring. They use Bayesian networks for building up tailored profiles for each student and Yi Xue has been able to prove that their system can teach students more effectively than highly trained teachers.

In October of 2017, Yi Xue held a competition for real teachers versus their AI computer teaching system. Over four days, 78 junior high students and three teachers with an average of 17 years teaching experience each, were run through a test. The AI taught students raised their average scores by 36.13 points compared to the human teacher-led students who only raised their score by 26.18 points. Yi Xue’s AI-based system beat the experienced teachers by 38%.

Education is a sensitive area, but in China, it’s one of the most competitive and important aspects of a child’s upbringing. Any edge a parent can give their child is highly sought after and will be adopted at all costs. The education technology industry is heating up in China and with an additional $45 million in investment, Yi Xue looks poised to be one of the leaders. Stay tuned because we may just see the global education revolution take place in China first.

That's it for this week in China Tech. If you have any stories you think we should cover next week, feel free to message me and make sure to check back for more stories coming from China next week!

Bay is the Co-Founder of Brinc.io, an early-stage IoT and Hardware investment and product development firm and an active speaker around the world. You can learn more and connect with bay at BetaBay.me



https://www.forbes.com/sites/baymcl...m-tencent-builds-for-blockchain/#35888c253136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

There are five major markets representing 74% of the total sales volume in 2016: China Mainland, the Republic of Korea, Japan, the United States, and Germany. Taiwan ranks world 6th largest.

China Mainland has significantly expanded its leading position as the biggest market with a share of 30% of the total supply in 2016 (27% in 2015). With sales of about 87,000 industrial robots in 2016 – an increase of 27% compared to 2015 - China came close to the total sales volume of Europe and the Americas combined (97,300 units).









https://ifr.org/downloads/press/Executive_Summary_WR_2017_Industrial_Robots.pdf
https://ifr.org/downloads/press/Presentation_PC_27_Sept_2017.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Martian2 said:


> In this video from China's NIDE (located in Ningbo city), there are no workers! The stator (ie. "the stationary winding in an electric motor") production line is fully automated -


Not such a good example: _nobody_ wants to wind a motor by hand and consequently there have been purpose-built machines for coil winding for many decades. 

(The Japanese are probably the world's leader in small-motor automated winding technology, Seiko has an amazing watch-manufacturing plant, there's probably a video of it somewhere.)


----------



## Nan Yang

*After cashiers, supermarket managers may be next to lose jobs as AI predicts what to stock*
Chinese search engine operator and AI powerhouse Baidu said it has developed a model that can predict store sales for the next day

Meng Jing: Monday, 12 Feb 2018,

US e-commerce giant Amazon may have just made cashiers redundant by opening its artificial intelligence powered checkout-free grocery store in its hometown Seattle in January, but on the other side of the Pacific an experiment conducted by Chinese search engine Baidu could make management in supermarkets and convenience stores worry about their own job prospects. 

The ability to accurately predict consumption patterns of perishable food products on rainy work days in say, the central business district of China’s Wuhan city, is something only experienced store managers can do, but that may soon be an obsolete skill thanks to an AI-powered algorithm developed by Baidu, the operator of China’s largest online search engine.

http://m.scmp.com/tech/china-tech/a...supermarket-managers-may-be-next-lose-jobs-ai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It would be simpler if folks can explain which jobs will be remaining in world in 10 years so people make plan now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Get your food served by a robot at restaurants on SW China's rest stops*

By Gao Yun
2018-02-25







Smart ordering, smart tables and robot delivery have hit the rest stops at expressways in China's Chongqing Municipality, according to an announcement by the local traffic committee on Saturday. 

Dalu rest stop at Chongqing’s Yusui Expressway, a national model rest stop, has recently introduced unmanned restaurant service. The service consists of three parts – a smart ordering system, smart tables and robot delivery.

People choose what they'd like to eat in the ordering system and place them in the shopping cart by clicking the screen on the table. After paying – by non-cash means, like WeChat or Alipay – a robot server brings the food to their tables.





People ordering food on the smart table /Gif via cq.xinhuanet.com

The smart tables can do much more than help you order food. It can be a game machine, a tour guide or even an e-commerce platform. While waiting for food, people can play games, browse news and check the weather and road conditions via their versatile table. They can also order local specialties and have them directly sent home.

Dubbed Amy, the 1.55-meter-tall robot is equipped with autonomous navigation system which enables it to walk freely without a fixed track. It can also stop and avoid obstacles with a radar system, said the person in charge of the restaurant.

Amy is also smart enough to recognize the table number and bring the food right to the diners.





Amy serving the food /Gif via cq.xinhuanet.com

Besides Dalu, the Wulong rest stop at Yuxiang Expressway is also pioneering the robot server. 

The service is expected to be rolled out in other rest stops in the city, to provide a better and more convenient experience for drivers and passengers.

"If their performance is good, the robots will find work in more restaurants along the city's expressways," said Zheng Yi, operations manager with the Wulong rest stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AViet

Bussard Ramjet said:


> My friend, India is where China was 15 years ago.
> 
> Today's India should not focus on technology, but on jobs and low end manufacturing, since there is a lot of scope for improvement there.
> 
> After a decade however I am confident India will also rise in technology.
> 
> Also, kudos to China, it has risen extremely fast in Science and Technology.



Even Vietnam, with higher GDP per capita than India and most other indicators much better than India, is no where near China 15 years ago. More like 150 years. India possibly 300 years behind China, only about technology wise, not about people mentality wise (which may be 2,000 years behind China. I believe people under Qin dynasty 2200 year ago were more organized, more disciplined, more open in thinking and less religious than modern Indian). I am serious.

technology wise, Vietnam may be 100 - 300 years behind China on average. Many engineering works China could build from 1,000 years ago, I do not believe Vietnam can build now (I myself an engineer).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kankan326

Bussard Ramjet said:


> My friend, India is where China was 15 years ago.
> 
> Today's India should not focus on technology, but on jobs and low end manufacturing, since there is a lot of scope for improvement there.
> 
> After a decade however I am confident India will also rise in technology.
> 
> Also, kudos to China, it has risen extremely fast in Science and Technology.


Even India now is where China was 15 year ago, I don't think India can repeat what China experienced in last 15 years. Most Indians believe it's the most natural thing for India to follow China's pace. Wrong. China's success is not repeatable for most countries. It may be easy to get to where China was 20 years ago. But it's getting harder and harder to follow China's pace as time moves forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

kankan326 said:


> Even India now is where China was 15 year ago, I don't think India can repeat what China experienced in last 15 years. Most Indians believe it's the most natural thing for India to follow China's pace. Wrong. China's success is not repeatable for most countries. It may be easy to get to where China was 20 years ago. But it's getting harder and harder to follow China's pace as time moves forward.



It is impossible for India to become today's China in 15 years' of time. Too many critical components are lacking and too many deficiencies and a much tougher international political-economic environment/regional competition.

India missed on manufacturing/industrialization. 
It has masses of low-educated, bad morale, unskilled young people (and more on the line waiting to be popped out)
It lacks efficient infrastructure and logistics.
Its governance efficiency record is terrible and politics is dysfunctional to a great degree (simply judging by several military procurement programs)
Besides, there are so many more promising rising power in SEA that are vying for a slice from an increasingly tougher-to-get pie. 

China managed a meaningful level of transition thanks to lots of sweat and blood, extremely pragmatic and scientific governments and a (relatively) benign international situation.

Today, even when the US turns protectionist and undermines free trade everyday, where will India generate extra money to achieve debt-free meaningful development?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

Jack Ma should start making his own Alibabot.


----------



## kankan326

TaiShang said:


> It is impossible for India to become today's China in 15 years' of time. Too many critical components are lacking and too many deficiencies and a much tougher international political-economic environment/regional competition.
> 
> India missed on manufacturing/industrialization.
> It has masses of low-educated, bad morale, unskilled young people (and more on the line waiting to be popped out)
> It lacks efficient infrastructure and logistics.
> Its governance efficiency record is terrible and politics is dysfunctional to a great degree (simply judging by several military procurement programs)
> Besides, there are so many more promising rising power in SEA that are vying for a slice from an increasingly tougher-to-get pie.
> 
> China managed a meaningful level of transition thanks to lots of sweat and blood, extremely pragmatic and scientific governments and a (relatively) benign international situation.
> 
> Today, even when the US turns protectionist and undermines free trade everyday, where will India generate extra money to achieve debt-free meaningful development?


Agree. India and China has nothing in common except population scale. Yet most Indians believe it was right the population scale that led to today's China. How could they draw such simple-minded conclusion? Indians must be badly brain washed by their government and media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

kankan326 said:


> Agree. India and China has nothing in common except population scale. Yet most Indians believe it was right the population scale that led to today's China. How could they draw such simple-minded conclusion? Indians must be badly brain washed by their government and media.



I think population size is becoming increasingly less of a determinant/factor for sustainable economic development. 

Especially given that advanced countries are fast moving into industry 4.0. 

Sure, there will be always demand for labor intensive service industries. But, I do not think it is enough to generate sufficient GDP to maintain sustainable growth; especially if the services are low-end and do not generate much wealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Robots transcend technological frontiers at Winter Olympics*

2018-02-27 13:14 China Daily _Editor: Mo Hong'e




_

With dazzling lights, a group of 24 mobile robots "danced" to music with performers in an eight-minute high-tech show on Sunday at the closing ceremony of the 2018 Pyeongchang Winter Olympics._*[Special coverage]*_

It was one of the world's first live performances involved such a large-scale mobile robot team and human dancers.

"The biggest difficulty is that robots are expected to perform a variety of complicated moves and be in line with the performers, lights and music," said Zhang Lei, who is responsible for developing these mobile robots at *Siasun Robot & Automation Co Ltd.*

Zhang added that the bad weather and uneven stage also added uncertainties to the show.

The Shenyang, Liaoning province-based company developed and applied laser guidance system to give a pair of "eyes" to the robots so that they could move accurately in the complicated environment.

To guarantee security at the closing ceremony, most of the wireless network bands the robots usually used were shielded. Faced with the bottleneck, Siasun upgraded the communication system of the robots to ensure that they could receive instructions as normal.

Affiliated with the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Siasun Robot & Automation Co Ltd (Siasun) is a leading robotics enterprise in China and has one of the most comprehensive robotic product lines in the world.

Its high-tech industrial park went into operation last year and has become the largest robotic industrial base in China.

Luo Jun, CEO of the International Robotics and Intelligent Equipment Industry Alliance, a Beijing-based industry association, said the show reflects China's strength in computer vision technology. "It is a good showcase of the country's technological progress in the past years."

Siasun, China's largest robot maker by market value, is also stepping up efforts to go global. Qu Daokui, president of Siasun, told China Daily in an earlier interview that the company is looking at investing in robot technology leaders in Europe and the United States, with acquisition deals starting from at least $1 billion.

"We want to become a global tech heavyweight in 2020," Qu said.

Currently, the company's industrial robots and other products are exported to more than 30 countries and regions. Moreover, two-thirds of Siasun's customers are foreign companies.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/02-27/293770.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

The automation of production is accelerating around the world: 74 robot units per 10,000 employees is the new average of global robot density in the manufacturing industries (2015: 66 units). By regions, the average robot density in Europe is 99 units, in the Americas 84 and in Asia 63 units.

Between 2010 and 2016, the average annual growth rate of robot density in Asia was 9 percent, in the Americas 7 percent and in Europe 5 percent. Asia is doubling its robot density every 7 years and Americas every 10 years.

Current trends indicate that world leading South Korea could have 1 industrial robot for every 4 manufacturing worker around 2030-2035. China will likely only have 1 industrial robot for every 25-30 manufacturing workers in 2030 but this would mean 3.5 to 4 million industrial robots in China. If the growth rate in robots accelerates to about double the 2010-2016 growth rate then the robot population could double every 5 years. With a faster growth rate in robots, China would then have 1 industrial robot for every 15-16 manufacturing workers in 2030 but this would mean 7 to 8 million industrial robots in China.

By 2020 the worldwide stock of operational industrial robots will increase from about 1,828,000 units at the end of 2016 to 3,053,000 units. This represents an average annual growth rate of 14 percent between 2018 and 2020. In Australasia the operational stock of robots is estimated to increase by 16 percent in 2017, by 9 percent in the Americas and by 7 percent in Europe. Since 2016, the largest number of industrial robots in operation has been in China. In 2020, this will amount to about 950,300 units, considerably more than in Europe (611,700 units). The Japanese robot stock will slightly increase in the period between 2018 and 2020. About 1.9 million robots will be in operation across Asia in 2020. This is almost equal to the global stock of robots in 2016.

The development of robot density in China was the most dynamic in the world. Due to the significant growth of robot installations, particularly between 2013 and 2016, the density rate rose from 25 units in 2013 to 68 units in 2016. Today, China’s robot density ranks 23rd worldwide. And the government intends to forge ahead and make it into the world’s top 10 most intensively automated nations by 2020. By then, its robot density is targeted to rise to 150 units. Furthermore, the aim is to sell a total of 100,000 domestically produced industrial robots by 2020 (2017: 27,000 units from Chinese robot suppliers, 60,000 from foreign robot suppliers).

China has set goals to be able to make 150,000 industrial robots in 2020; 260,000 in 2025; and 400,000 by 2030. If achieved, the plan should help generate $88 billion over the next decade. China’s stated goal in both their 5-year plan and Made in China 2025 program is to overtake Germany, Japan, and the United States in terms of manufacturing sophistication by 2049.

In 2014, China had 120 million manufacturing workers—more than 10 times the employment in U.S. manufacturing. China had 42% of the world’s manufacturing workers.

If China maintained that level of manufacturing workers, then China would need about 8 million industrial robots to match the current robot density of South Korea. South Korea currently has 631 robots per 10,000 manufacturing workers.

For China to reach
* a robot density of 150 per 10,000 workers they would need 1.8 million industrial robots.
* a robot density of 200 per 10,000 workers they would need 2.4 million industrial robots.
* a robot density of 300 per 10,000 workers they would need 3.6 million industrial robots
* a robot density of 400 per 10,000 workers they would need 4.8 million industrial robots
* a robot density of 500 per 10,000 workers they would need 6.0 million industrial robots
* a robot density of 600 per 10,000 workers they would need 7.2 million industrial robots

Worldwide, the Republic of Korea has by far the highest robot density in the manufacturing industry – a position the country has held since 2010. The country’s robot density exceeds the global average by a good eight-fold (631 units). This high growth rate is the result of continued installations of a high volume of robots particularly in the electrical/electronics industry and in the automotive industry. About 41,400 units were sold in South Korea in 2016. This is a rise of 8 percent compared to 2015. South Korea’s robot density will likely double by 2025 and double again by 2033.

Singapore follows in second place with a rate of 488 robots per 10,000 employees in 2016. About 90 percent of robots are installed in the electronics industry in Singapore.

Japan ranked fourth in the world: In 2016, 303 robots were installed per 10,000 employees in the manufacturing industry – following Germany ranking 3rd (309 units). Japan is the world´s predominant industrial robot manufacturer: The production capacity of Japanese suppliers reached 153,000 units in 2016 – the highest level ever recorded. Today, Japan´s manufacturers deliver 52 percent of the global supply.

https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2018/03/rise-of-robots-and-automation.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Innovative robot learns how to walk*
2018-03-28 10:16 China Daily _Editor: Li Yan_


Huang Zhifeng adjusts his biped robot, which is able to take a big step while keeping its balance. (Photo by LI WENFANG/CHINA DAILY)

Forget about the robot soldiers marching through the human world in sci-fi movies. Two-legged robots in reality are mostly able to take only short steps and they're prone to falls.

But a robotic biped developed at Guangdong University of Technology is able to take a big step while maintaining balance thanks to ducted fans fixed to its feet.

Jet-HR1, the robot, resembles the lower part of a human body. It's 65 centimeters tall and weighs 6.5 kilograms. It can cross a gap of 45 cm, or 97 percent of its leg length, making a move like doing the splits.

This results in higher efficiency than the 20 percent of leg length commonly seen in other humanoid robots, said Huang Zhifeng, vice-dean of the university's Department of Automation, who has led the research over the past two years.

Crossing distances may sound easy for humans, who can mitigate the chances of falling through the use of dynamic walking, or constantly falling forward.

For the less dynamic, or quasi-static, robot, it presents a significant challenge because the longer the step, the more its center of gravity moves toward the leg taking the step, and the greater the chance of falling.

A ducted fan jet engine weighs 232 grams but can produce up to 2 kg of thrust-one-third of the total weight of the Jet-HR1. The magnitude of the propulsion is calculated so that the robot can make different moves in different conditions.

The robot was depicted in a recent article published in IEEE Spectrum, the flagship magazine of the Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers, a major international professional organization.

Huang was studying in Japan when that country was hit by a massive earthquake and tsunami in 2011, and he noticed the weak performance of robots in relief efforts at the damaged Fukushima nuclear power plant.

As a fan of the international robot competitions organized by the United States Department of Defense in 2013 and 2015, Huang is aware of the weaknesses in even the winning robots.

Robots are often focused on a single action, such as climbing, he said.

"We tend not to do follow-up research but rather like to start a new subject, take a new direction. In a new direction, we may face new problems. We address them and will have a brand-new thing," he said.

"To this end, you have to be bold, because people may see it as impossible or meaningless. But when you make a successful first step, they will see the effect and recognize the way you do it. And you move forward."

In experiments, the Jet-HR1 is logging about 50 percent success. To improve its performance, it needs better engines and better systems for maintaining balance. If put in a real situation, it needs to be fixed with a microcomputer for calculation and a sensor for judging distances.

A longer-term goal for Huang's team is to enable the robot to jump to a higher floor of a building. The jet engines help reduce the impact when the robot performs dynamic motions, he said.

"Good research takes at least 10 years," Huang said.

The robot should be adaptable to demanding situations, such as performing work in an earthquake-damaged area or on the surface of another planet, he said.





_See also ->_ Bipedal Robot Uses Jet-Powered Feet to Step Over Large Gaps - IEEE Spectrum

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Midea, Kuka launch new smart park*

2018-03-29 13:10 China Daily _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

*Industrial area to help expand robotics business in the world's largest market*

Midea Group and its German robotics and automation partner Kuka AG commenced construction of a joint smart manufacturing industrial park on Thursday in Foshan, Guangdong province.

Located in the Sino-German Intelligent Manufacturing International Cooperation Demonstration Zone in Shunde district, the park will feature four major areas - smart manufacturing, logistics, healthcare and homes.

According to Midea, a total investment of 10 billion yuan ($1.58 billion) will be put into the construction, and the park will cover an area of approximately 800,000 square meters.

The firm also plans to set up centers of manufacturing, research and development, and application demonstration in the park.

Fang Hongbo, chairman and CEO of Midea, said the launch of the smart manufacturing industrial park will be a key step to realizing the company's "smart" strategy, which focuses on human-machine connection and collaboration.

"The launch of the industrial park will help to expand Midea and Kuka's business of robotics and automation in the Chinese market," Fang said.

"China is the world's largest market for industrial robots - and this market continues to grow steadily," said Till Reuter, CEO of Kuka. "The smart manufacturing industrial park is another huge effort made by Midea and Kuka to tap the Chinese market."

According to the International Federation of Robotics, the number of robotic units in the global market will be about 210,000 units by 2020.

"China is the robotic market of the future - it offers huge potential for growth and we will be expanding our local capacities enormously in the near future," Reuter added.

According to data from the IFR, in 2016, the annual sales volume of robots in China reached the highest level ever recorded for a single country, surging 27 percent to 87,000 units year-on-year.

The federation estimates that sales of industrial robots in the Chinese market will increase by 15 to 20 percent from 2018 to 2020.

Earlier, sources from Midea said that the Guangdong-based company had worked with Kuka to set up three joint ventures with the vision of ultimately boosting fast and comprehensive growth in the automation business.

Midea, which owns a majority stake of Kuka, will own a 50 percent stake in the JVs.

"Here in the Chinese market, Kuka and Midea have the same vision to further shape 'smart manufacturing, smart home' in the near future. We are working on advanced robotics and automation - not only in industrial production, but also in other areas such as healthcare and, one day, in our daily lives at home," Reuter said.

According to Reuter, Kuka will produce and sell around 75,000 robots and AGVs (automated guided vehicles) by 2024, with a total capacity of 100,000 robotic units including existing capacity.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018/03-29/297489.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Rescue robot is coming! Chinese researchers develop legged smart robots*
New China TV
Published on Apr 8, 2018

With a carry capacity of 300 kg and a maximum speed of 1.2 km/h, the legged robots developed by Chinese researchers can carry out rescue work in extreme conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Robots patrol launched in NW China underground pipe network*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-03 10:24:20|Editor: ZD




XI'AN, June 3 (Xinhua) -- Robots have been dispatched to patrol an underground pipe network in the city of Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, according to local authorities.

The 350-kilometer underground pipe network is a project under construction, integrating various pipelines including electricity, telecommunications, gas and water supply.

The underground pipe network is an important part of the infrastructure of the city and will solve the problem of "zipper chains" on the road.

The robot "security guards," 0.8 meters in height, are able to patrol the underground project independently for 24 hours a day.

Equipped with environmental detecting sensors, the robots can monitor temperature and humidity, noxious gases, oxygen levels and smoke density, while providing illumination in real time.

They can automatically report to management personnel if they malfunction.

The patrolling robots can cover blind spots neglected by human workers and improve the management of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China's industrial robot production surpasses 100,000*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-02 15:40:54|Editor: ZX




BEIJING, Oct. 2 (Xinhua) -- China's industrial robot output surpassed 100,000 in the first eight months of the year, according to official data.

The country produced 101,717 units of industrial robots during the January-August period, up 19.4 percent from one year earlier, according to the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

Its industrial robot production surged 81 percent to 130,000 in 2017, achieving the government's target three years ahead of schedule.

The country announced a guideline in 2016, aiming to triple its annual production of industrial robots to 100,000 by 2020.

The move came as China strives to upgrade its labor-intensive manufacturing sector through technological innovation as it faces a shrinking working age population and rising labor costs.

The guideline said China planned to spread the use of industrial robots in industries such as car manufacturing, electronics, home appliances, aviation, textiles and chemicals.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Chongqing attracts international robotic elite | Asia Times*
Japanese automation giant FANUC to invest 100 million yuan to build the FANUC Robotics Chongqing Technology Centre

By ASIA TIMES STAFF OCTOBER 4, 2018 6:39 AM (UTC+8)

FANUC, a major Japanese provider of automation products, has officially kicked off the construction of its Chongqing base in southwestern China, Xinhua news agency reported.

The company plans to invest 100 million yuan (US$14.56 million) to build the FANUC Robotics Chongqing Technology Center, which is mainly engaged in the production, sales and technical services of robot systems. It is expected to be completed in the first half of 2019.

So far, among the four global leading robotics firms that are known as the “Four Big Family,” three of them including Swiss ABB, German KUKA and Japanese FANUC have settled in the Liangjiang New Area in the city.

The “Four Big Family” have accounted for about half of the global market share. They also account for more than 90% of the market in the field of multi-joint robots, with more than six axis.

Japan’s Kawasaki robot, which ranks fifth in market share, has also settled in Liangjiang New Area, along with domestic robot companies such as Huazhong CNC, Haipuluo, and Jiateng.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese company opens Israel's first robotic parking lot*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-15 05:22:01|Editor: Mu Xuequan




JERUSALEM, Oct. 14 (Xinhua) -- The first robotic parking facility in Israel, built by a Chinese company, was inaugurated on Sunday at the train station in the city of Kfar-Saba.

The facility, which lifts the cars to the upper floors, was established by the Israeli branch of Tangshan Parking Equipment Company (TOPP) in cooperation with the Kfar Saba municipality.

The facility is used for a marketing display with 12 parking spaces. Customers can order the facility according to their needs, which can park up to hundreds of cars.

The cost of setting up 500 parking spaces in a regular 5 or 6 floors parking lot is about 18 million U.S dollars, while TOPP's system costs about 6.9 million dollars.

TOPP, founded at the beginning of the previous decade, is one of the world's leading companies in the field of robotic parking lots.

So far, TOPP has established about 750,000 parking spaces in China. It has also completed projects in many countries including China, Russia, Japan, Colombia and Australia.

TOPP is a subsidiary company of China National Building Material (CNBM), a public traded company engaging in cement, lightweight building materials and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *Chinese company opens Israel's first robotic parking lot*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-15 05:22:01|Editor: Mu Xuequan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM, Oct. 14 (Xinhua) -- The first robotic parking facility in Israel, built by a Chinese company, was inaugurated on Sunday at the train station in the city of Kfar-Saba.
> 
> The facility, which lifts the cars to the upper floors, was established by the Israeli branch of Tangshan Parking Equipment Company (TOPP) in cooperation with the Kfar Saba municipality.
> 
> The facility is used for a marketing display with 12 parking spaces. Customers can order the facility according to their needs, which can park up to hundreds of cars.
> 
> The cost of setting up 500 parking spaces in a regular 5 or 6 floors parking lot is about 18 million U.S dollars, while TOPP's system costs about 6.9 million dollars.
> 
> TOPP, founded at the beginning of the previous decade, is one of the world's leading companies in the field of robotic parking lots.
> 
> *So far, TOPP has established about 750,000 parking spaces in China. It has also completed projects in many countries including China, Russia, Japan, Colombia and Australia.*
> 
> TOPP is a subsidiary company of China National Building Material (CNBM), a public traded company engaging in cement, lightweight building materials and so on.





MIGA. Make Israel great again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*CAS launches robotics innovation institute in northeast China*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-25 18:13:48|Editor: Yurou




SHENYANG, Oct. 25 (Xinhua) -- China's national science academy on Wednesday launched its robotics and intelligent manufacturing innovation institute in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province.

The Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) said the new institute aims to aggregate robotics research resources to boost the development of intelligent manufacturing.

Yu Haibin, head of the new institute and also director of the Shenyang Institute of Automation affiliated to CAS, said the new institute will focus on the research of new tech related to national security and deep-sea scientific research, as well as forward-looking robotics that can help boost industrial transformation and upgrading.

"We hope to break through the key technologies and create an internationally renowned institute in the field of robotics and intelligent manufacturing in the future," Yu said.

Shenyang has over 40 robotics companies, with 12 of them established in 2017. The city's robot industry output reached 9 billion yuan (1.3 billion U.S. dollars) in 2017, up 28.6 percent year on year.

Siasun Robot & Automation Co., Ltd., based in Shenyang, is China's leading robot intelligent manufacturing company, with hundreds of types of robots and automatic products. Founded in 2000, the company became listed in Shenzhen in 2009. The company's 2017 revenue reached 2.5 billion yuan.

China is the world's largest industrial robot market, accounting for one-third of the world's demand, according to the International Federation of Robotics. Industrial robot sales in the country have surged in recent years and hit a record high of 141,000 pieces in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*ABB to Make 100,000 Robots Per Year in China in 2021*
WANG SHIFENG
DATE: MON, 10/29/2018 - 12:42 / SOURCE:YICAI





ABB to Make 100,000 Robots Per Year in China in 2021​
(Yicai Global) Oct. 29 -- Swiss-Swedish automation firm ABB will build a new factory in Shanghai to make more customized and smarter industrial robots.

ABB will invest USD150 million to set up the plant in Kangqiao district, the global Chief Executive Ulrich Spiesshofer said to Yicai Global on Oct. 27. The factory will be completed by the end of 2020.

"ABB's total output of industrial robots in China will reach 100,000 each year," Spiesshofer said. "It will also satisfy other regions' demand toward industrial robots."

The Zurich-based firm also signed a memorandum of understanding with the Shanghai municipal government to collaborate in the fields of industry, energy, transportation and infrastructure so that the eastern city can speed up its high-tech development.

More than 95 percent of robots sold in China are developed and manufactured domestically. Within the country, Shanghai has become a robotics hub with its nearly 100 related firms.

The headquarters of ABB's global robot business was moved to Shanghai in early 2006, said Chen Yueshan, marketing director of ABB Robotics.

Machine learning, digitization, and collaborative solutions will be applied to the new plant, and its research and development center will also drive innovation in the field of artificial intelligence.

"Mass customization, faster cycles and constant changes have become the new normal, which is so also true in our local factory," said An Shiming, president of the robotics and motion control division at ABB.

ABB is the only multinational robot corporation which has its whole value chain in China from research and development, manufacture and engineering to services, said Li Gang, head of ABB Robotics in China. The firm has also expanded to the cities of Zhuhai, Qingdao and Chongqing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China’s huge market scale to drive future robotic export growth: experts*
By Li Xuanmin Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/31 18:28:40

*China’s huge market scale to drive future export growth: experts*



A ping-pong player plays with a robot during the World Artificial Intelligence Conference held in Shanghai on September 21. Photo: VCG

_Summary:_

_China's exports of robotic parts to South Korea have shot up about eight times in 2016 from the level in 2015 to account for 29.1 percent of South Korea's total robotic imports, according to latest data released by a South Korean robotic industry body. How is China's robotic industry development now? Does the country still trail foreign players who have an early start and rich experience? The Global Times recently spoke with several industry insiders who shared their views on the industry._ 

China, a late starter in the global competition in the robotic industry, has been catching up rapidly with rivals to claim a firm foothold in the robotic sector, according to industry insiders.

In South Korea, the imports of China-made robotic components account for 27.1 percent of the country's total such imports in 2016, up eight times from the 3.6 percent level in 2015, according to latest data released by the Seoul-based Korea Institute for Robot Industry Advancement on October 22. China has overtaken Germany and the US to become South Korea's second largest import source of robotic parts after Japan.

During the same period, South Korea's imports of German robotic parts dwindled sharply from 58.5 percent in 2015 to 18.8 percent in 2016, the data showed. 

"There is a dramatic surge in China's robotic parts imports which are price competitive, while the development of the robotic industry in South Korea has been stagnant," Cho Bae-sook, a South Korean official was quoted as saying in the report. 

*Robotic technologies*

Industry insiders pointed out that exports of China's surging robotic parts to South Korea have shed light on its rapid progress in the robotic components as well as services robotics. Robotics, divided for the purpose of use, are generally categorized as industrial robotics and services robotics. 

"In recent years, China has made major technological breakthroughs in robotic parts. For example, the reduction gear manufactured by Chinese firms is now cheaper than those by competitors in Japan and Germany, with almost the same performance in precision and accuracy," Kong Minxiu, deputy general manager of Zhejiang Qianjiang Robot Co, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

In addition, Chinese manufacturers have also overtaken their foreign peers in services robotics such as balance cars, drones and floor mopping robots, with exports dominating market shares even in advanced economies such as Germany and Japan, said Yang Xingyi, CEO of Chongqing Menlo Robot.

But on the other hand, "in terms of complete industrial robotics machine-making ability, China still lags several years behind Japanese and European peers such as the 'big four robotics families' - Swiss ABB, German Kuka, Japan-based Fanuc and Yaskawa Electric Corp," Yang told the Global Times on Tuesday. 

Kong noted that the technologies of robotics generally stay in tandem with a country's auto-making industry. "With regard to China's vehicle sector, the country has not accumulated rich experience in machine-building," Kong explained. 

And prices for Chinese firms to implement one automatic production line would cost 100,000 yuan ($14,355) to 200,000 yuan more than other advanced players, he said. 

While Japanese and European companies may be good at designing and researching on the underlying robotic technology, Chinese players could also leverage the country's complete supply chain in South China's Guangdong Province and East China's Zhejiang Province to make the machine-making price more competitive, Yang suggested.

And such strength is exemplified by Chinese firms' ability to customize and locally produce automotive system based on robot arms made by the "big four robotics families," he noted. 

*Comparing the market* 

More importantly, China has an overwhelming advantage in its market scale which no other country can rival, analysts pointed out. 

China has been an important driving force behind the booming global industrial robotics industry. In 2017, China sold 138,000 units of industrial robotics, up 58 percent year-on-year, data from the Germany-based International Federation of Robotics showed. 

In contrast to China, analysts attributed South Korea's stalling robotic industry to its saturated market and single-sided industry structure. 

"The demand for industrial robots in South Korea is declining now… South Korea's manufacturing industry has an extensive focus on just several traditional sectors such as electronics, automobiles and ship-building, meaning that the application scenario is limited," Kong pointed out. 

A businessman surnamed Wu, who has run a furniture-building factory in Dongguan, Guangdong Province, also told the Global Times on Tuesday that to cope with the rising labor costs, he is now shifting to automation system to replace labor-intensive production lines. 

"The move could cut as much as 20 percent of the costs," Wu said. 

In addition to traditional manufacturing, China's "Made in China 2025" initiative, which was unveiled in 2015 to transform the country into an innovation-driven, global leader in high-end industry, is also creating new demand for intelligent robotics, observers said. Robotics could also be applied in China's newly emerging industries including aviation, laser soldering, new-energy battery and production of environmental protection equipment. 

In 2017, the 70 listed Chinese robotic makers have generated revenues totaling 455 billion yuan, up 36 percent year-on-year, news website sina.com reported. Their net profit was 25 billion yuan. 

"It's fair to say that in South Korea, intelligent robotic is merely a concept, while in China, robotic development is growing up with its expanding new manufacturing industries," Kong explained.

And it is expected that in the future, China's exports of industrial robotics will further rise as all the new products could be tested in the huge domestic market and improved accordingly, Yang noted. 

*International cooperation* 

Given China's huge market application as well as foreign players' accumulated experience in robotic technologies, experts urged that China could further open up its market to give full play to each other's advantages and to allow Chinese firms to learn from their foreign partners.

On Saturday, Swiss industrial company ABB Group announced that it would invest as much as $150 million to set up the world's most advanced robotic factory in Shanghai, the latest sign of a robotic giant to vie for a piece of pie on China's burgeoning robotic market. 

"Cooperation could offer a boost to accelerate the industry's development in China," Kong said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*15 Firefighting Robots Made Their Debut in Drill in central China*
CCTV Video News Agency
Published on Nov 30, 2018

A total of 15 firefighting robots took the spotlight in a fire emergency rescue drill in central China's Hubei Province on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China releases new four-legged robot, capable of running, climbing stairs*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-04 13:57:54|Editor: Xiang Bo




HANGZHOU, Dec. 4 (Xinhua) -- Zhejiang University in eastern China released a four-legged robot Tuesday that is capable of running and climbing stairs.

The new "Jueying" robot, a small-sized quadruped robot that can handle 20 kg objects, is 1 meter long, 60 cm tall and weighs 70 kg. The robot is completely electric, lasts for about two hours on a full charge and can run at a top speed of just over 6 km per hour.

"The new 'Jueying' handles impact better since it seeks balance and resumes its mobility while running," said Zhu Qiuguo, a major developer of "Jueying" with Zhejiang University.

The new robot also has excellent rough terrain mobility and stability. "We made adjustments to the robot's control system so that it can have immediate stress responses to cope with an emergency," said Dr. Li Chao, a member of the Yueying team.

The first generation of "Jueying" was released in February this year and is regarded as a representative of the latest quadruped-robot technology in Asia. The technology is expected to be used for security checks, logistics, education and research.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069863685030465536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*University unveils agile, low-cost robot gripper*
2018-12-12 13:12:46 

(ECNS) - A new low-cost robotic gripper, developed by the University of Science and Technology of China, is capable of handling a broad range of tasks demanding agility and precision. 

The flexible device can hold items of various sizes and shapes — including apples, blocks of tofu, thin paper, and slippery bottles — then accurately transport them to a designated location. 

Chen Xiaoping, the director of the university’s Robot Lab, said grippers are a key component of robotics used in services and intelligent manufacturing. 

Similar products made abroad cost as much as one million yuan and their performance has been substandard, but the lab’s creation costs under 1,000 yuan ($145) after mass production, he said.

The lab is cooperating with a manufacturer — the name of which Chen did not disclose — to develop a robot used for elderly care that would apply the technology behind Kejia, an intelligent service robot designed by the university.

The new product is expected to hit the market in three years, Chen added.

The university’s research team began studies of smart robots in 1998 and has won 12 world firsts at the RoboCup.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072786635228504067

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: Exoskeleton robots closer to being easily accessed*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-03 20:47:41|Editor: Liangyu




SHENZHEN, Jan. 3 (Xinhua) -- Zhao Yeyun suffers from lower-body paralysis and has been living with the help of wearable exoskeleton robots, although he cannot afford them.

A car accident damaged his spinal cord nine years ago. A year after his hospitalization, he was able to stand with the help of the first model of a wearable exoskeleton robot developed by Wu Xinyu and his research team in the Center for Intelligent and Biomimetic Systems under the Shenzhen Institute of Advanced Technology of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Since then, he has become a volunteer for testing the exoskeleton robots developed by the team based in the southern China city of Shenzhen.

Wu, the executive director of the center, has led the team to develop four types of exoskeleton robots with six different models, which have 38 national patents.

"The algorithm of the robot system controls sensors to read the wearer's movement intentions and send commands to the drive system. The bionic shape design of lower limb prosthesis is in accordance with the characteristics of the wearer's skeleton and joints," said Xu.

Volunteers like Zhao provide details on the effects of the robots.

With the assistance of an exoskeleton robot, Zhao can stand, walk and sit down on his own.

Zhao said the first time he tried on the robotic legs, they did not work. "The robotic legs are so heavy that I could not straighten up or lift my feet high enough," Zhao said.

Based on feedback from volunteers, the research team improved and updated the exoskeleton robot's physical design and control algorithm over and over again.

"In order to decrease the robot's weight, we use alloy and carbon fiber as a substitute material for steel," said Wu.

The weight of the robot models has declined from 25kg to 14kg.

He said that apart from being used in rehabilitation and medical treatment, exoskeleton robots can provide increased strength, security and working efficiency for workers in heavy machinery industries.

The team has developed a light flexible exoskeleton robot weighing 4 kg to enhance physical strength of wearers, and signed a letter of cooperative intent with the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China Ltd. and the Hong Kong International Airport. "The exoskeleton robots help workers save energy and avoid muscle fatigue. In the future, we plan to develop wearable robots that can assist human beings in climbing, hiking and other activities," said Wu.

Zhao, from southwest China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, said he could not afford such a robot priced at about 200,000 yuan (29,000 U.S. dollars) or more.

"I hope this technology can be industrialized as soon as possible, as mass production can make the robots more affordable," he said.

As one of the world's largest emerging markets of robotics, China has launched a development plan for the robot industry from 2016 to 2020, which encourages the mass production and application of service robots in rehabilitation, clinic treatment and other fields.

According to the International Federation of Robotics, China installed around 138,000 industrial robots last year, accounting for one-third of the global market and representing a 58-percent growth rate year on year. Robot sales are expected to reach 150,000 units in 2018.

Wu said a number of the world's most prestigious universities and institutions have applied to put their advancing robotics research into practice in China. The global market for exoskeleton robotics is estimated to exceed 1.8 billion U.S. dollars by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

UBTECH Shows Off Massive Upgrades to Walker Humanoid Robot - IEEE Spectrum

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> UBTECH Shows Off Massive Upgrades to Walker Humanoid Robot - IEEE Spectrum


Wow, Chinese robots are getting better looking. UBTECH made toybots for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Super Falcon

why dont china put president as robot military chiefs police as robots

I think the robots should not take over human job because humans are far better superior than these scraps who dont judge anything but work on given path


----------



## qwerrty

ubtech is getting better. two-legged robot walking without falling down is very hard to make. i always wonder how honda able to make asimo walking and running so fluidly many many years ago... they are so way ahead of everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Two-legged robot developed by Chinese researchers can walk like a human*
New China TV
Published on Jan 9, 2019

It's no easy job to teach a robot to walk in a human-like way. Chinese researchers have managed to do it. Check out this walking two-legged robot nicknamed "Xiao Bei."

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

A self-driving sweeper car is put into service at Inner Mongolia Normal University in Hohhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Jan. 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Ding Genhou)





A self-driving sweeper car is put into service at Inner Mongolia Normal University in Hohhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Jan. 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Ding Genhou)





A self-driving sweeper car is put into service at Inner Mongolia Normal University in Hohhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Jan. 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Ding Genhou)

http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2019-01/10/content_74358417_3.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*New version of “Jueying” robot dog released | ZJU NEWSROOM*
2018-12-19





A new version of the four-legged “Jueying” robot was released on Dec. 4. The new “Jueying” robot, a small-sized quadruped robot that can handle 20 kg objects, is capable of running and climbing stairs.

The new “Jueying” robot is marked by a better ability to strike a balance while running and a greater capability of adapting to more complicated terrains, said one of the developers.

“Jueying” can issue an order every 0.5 millisecond, adapt quickly to the environment, give an order while it is on the verge of losing its balance and make adjustments with a series of fast-paced mobility.

At present, it has grasped a myriad of skills. It can run, jump, climb stairs, walk on gravel paths, and squat and stand up. Even supposing it falls down, it can automatically adjust its body position and rise to its feet again. It can fulfill multiple tasks and is thereby expected to be a powerful assistant in daily life. It can be used for security check and logistics. It can also replace human labor in various capricious environments. For instance, it can be used to detect life signals in earthquake-hit areas. In the exploration of space, barriers may well get in the way of a wheeled robot, but a quadruped robot can climb over it with great ease.





link to another video


> *Come meet robot dog "Jueying"*
> 2018-05-22
> College of Control Science and Engineering.
> -> http://www.zju.edu.cn/english/2018/0522/c19945a812731/page.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

The experimental setup used to study the behavior of spider dragline silk. The cylindrical chamber at center allowed for precise control of humidity while testing the contraction and twisting of the fiber.
Photo courtesy of the researchers

*Spider silk could be used as robotic muscle*
Unusual property of the ultrastrong material could be harnessed for twisting or pulling motions.

David L. Chandler | MIT News Office
March 1, 2019

Spider silk, already known as one of the strongest materials for its weight, turns out to have another unusual property that might lead to new kinds of artificial muscles or robotic actuators, researchers have found.

The resilient fibers, the team discovered, respond very strongly to changes in humidity. Above a certain level of relative humidity in the air, they suddenly contract and twist, exerting enough force to potentially be competitive with other materials being explored as actuators — devices that move to perform some activity such as controlling a valve.

The findings are being reported today in the journal _Science Advances_, in a paper by MIT Professor Markus Buehler, head of the Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering, along with former postdoc Anna Tarakanova and undergraduate student Claire Hsu at MIT; Dabiao Liu, an associate professor at Huazhong University of Science and Technology in Wuhan, China; and six others.

Researchers recently discovered a property of spider silk called supercontraction, in which the slender fibers can suddenly shrink in response to changes in moisture. The new finding is that not only do the threads contract, they also twist at the same time, providing a strong torsional force. “It’s a new phenomenon,” Buehler says.

“We found this by accident initially,” Liu says. “My colleagues and I wanted to study the influence of humidity on spider dragline silk.” To do so, they suspended a weight from the silk to make a kind of pendulum, and enclosed it in a chamber where they could control the relative humidity inside. “When we increased the humidity, the pendulum started to rotate. It was out of our expectation. It really shocked me.”



_The researchers were able to decode the molecular structure of the two main proteins, shown here, that make up spider dragline silk. One of these, MaSp2, contains proline, which interacts with water molecules to produce the newly discovered twisting motion._

The team tested a number of other materials, including human hair, but found no such twisting motions in the others they tried. But Liu said he started thinking right away that this phenomenon “might be used for artificial muscles.”

“This could be very interesting for the robotics community,” Buehler says, as a novel way of controlling certain kinds of sensors or control devices. “It’s very precise in how you can control these motions by controlling the humidity.”

“This is a fantastic discovery because the torsion measured in spider dragline silk is huge, a full circle every millimeter or so of length,” says Pupa Gilbert, a professor of physics, chemistry, and materials science at the University of Wisconsin at Madison, who was not involved in this work. Gilbert adds, “This is like a rope that twists and untwists itself depending on air humidity. The molecular mechanism leading to this outstanding performance can be harnessed to build humidity-driven soft robots or smart fabrics.”

Spider silk is already known for its exceptional strength-to-weight ratio, its flexibility, and its toughness, or resilience. A number of teams around the world are working to replicate these properties in a synthetic version of the protein-based fiber.

While the purpose of this twisting force, from the spider’s point of view, is unknown, researchers think the supercontraction in response to moisture may be a way to make sure a web is pulled tight in response to morning dew, perhaps protecting it from damage and maximizing its responsiveness to vibration for the spider to sense its prey.

“We haven’t found any biological significance” for the twisting motion, Buehler says. But through a combination of lab experiments and molecular modeling by computer, they have been able to determine how the twisting mechanism works. It turns out to be based on the folding of a particular kind of protein building block, called proline.

Investigating that underlying mechanism required detailed molecular modeling, which was carried out by Tarakanova and Hsu. “We tried to find a molecular mechanism for what our collaborators were finding in the lab,” Hsu explains. “And we actually found a potential mechanism,” based on the proline. They showed that with this particular proline structure in place, the twisting always occurred in the simulations, but without it there was no twisting.

“Spider dragline silk is a protein fiber,” Liu explains. “It’s made of two main proteins, called MaSp1 and MaSp2.” The proline, crucial to the twisting reaction, is found within MaSp2, and when water molecules interact with it they disrupt its hydrogen bonds in an asymmetrical way that causes the rotation. The rotation only goes in one direction, and it takes place at a threshold of about 70 percent relative humidity.

“The protein has a rotational symmetry built in,” Buehler says. And through its torsional force, it makes possible “a whole new class of materials.” Now that this property has been found, he suggests, maybe it can be replicated in a synthetic material. “Maybe we can make a new polymer material that would replicate this behavior,” Buehler says.

“Silk’s unique propensity to undergo supercontraction and exhibit a torsional behavior in response to external triggers such as humidity can be exploited to design responsive silk-based materials that can be precisely tuned at the nanoscale,” says Tarakanova, who is now an assistant professor at the University of Connecticut. “Potential applications are diverse: from humidity-driven soft robots and sensors, to smart textiles and green energy generators.”

It may also turn out that other natural materials exhibit this property, but if so this hasn’t been noticed. “This kind of twisting motion might be found in other materials that we haven’t looked at yet,” Buehler says. In addition to possible artificial muscles, the finding could also lead to precise sensors for humidity.

These researchers “have used silk’s known high sensitivity to humidity and demonstrated that it can also be used in an interesting way to create very precise torsional actuators,” says Yonggang Huang, a professor of civil and environmental engineering and mechanical engineering at Northwestern University, who was not involved in this work. “Using silk as a torsional actuator is a novel concept that could find applications in a variety of fields from electronics to biomedicine, for example, hygroscopic artificial muscles and humidity sensors,” he says.

Huang adds, “What is particularly noteworthy about this work is that it combines molecular modeling, experimental validation, and a deep understanding by which elementary changes in chemical bonding scale up into the macroscopic phenomena. This is very significant from a fundamental science point of view, and also exciting for applications.”

The work included collaborators at Huazhong University of Science and Technology and Hubei University, both in Wuhan, China, and Queen Mary University of London. It was supported by the National Natural Science Foundation of China, the National Science Foundation of Hubei Province, the Young Elite Scientist Sponsorship Program by CAST, the National Institutes of Health, the MIT Undergraduate Research Opportunities Program, and the Office of Naval Research.



Spider silk could be used as robotic muscle | MIT News

Dabiao Liu, Anna Tarakanova, Claire C. Hsu, Miao Yu, Shimin Zheng, Longteng Yu, Jie Liu, Yuming He, D. J. Dunstan and Markus J. Buehler. *Spider dragline silk as torsional actuator driven by humidity*. _Science Advances_ (2019). DOI: 10.1126/sciadv.aau9183​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Beijing tests ‘watchman’ robot*
By Xu Keyue Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/21 21:48:40

*High-tech patrol uses facial recognition, thermal imagery*


Liu Gangjun, the project director at Beijing Aerospace Automatic Control Institute,controls the high-tech robot, named Meibao, in Beijing's Meiyuan residential community. Photo: Xu Keyue/GT



Liu Gangjun, the project director at Beijing Aerospace Automatic Control Institute,controls the high-tech robot, named Meibao, in Beijing's Meiyuan residential community. Photo: Xu Keyue/GT

Imagine a robot moving around in neighborhoods to protect residents from safety risks in the dead of night. 

The Meiyuan residential community in Beijing has adopted a robot that integrates facial recognition, man-machine communication and infrared thermal imagery for the first time to help protect the neighborhood. 

Beijing Aerospace Automatic Control Institute (BAACI) developed the high-tech robot, named Meibao, to replace the human night patrol, with the support of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, an institute in China's space industry, Liu Gangjun, the project director at BAACI, told the Global Times on Thursday. Liu said the robot is being tested from December 2018 to April 2019.

Meibao stands 1.7 meters, with cameras as eyes and a big screen showing images on its chest, the Global Times reporter spotted Thursday.

The technology is a combination of biological recognition, big data analysis, inertial navigation system and other technologies, which can accurately process the information of pedestrians, according to information provided by BAACI.

Liu said the institute monitors and records neighborhood conditions.

If any suspects show up in the community, Meibao or similar high-tech door locks would recognize them and the alarm in the department would sound off, Liu said.

"I would be truly at peace with Meibao's presence," said a resident who seems surprised to have such an intelligent watchman.

Meibao not only monitors illegal activities but also provides useful information to residents. For example, it can provide weather forecasts and interesting stories, and even play music, which often attracts many children to talk with it, said Liu.

The institute has launched a project called "intelligent home" involving the robot, facial recognition door locks, digital annunciator board and smart watches designed to record senior citizens' health condition, Liu added.

The project has been welcomed by watchmen. 

"I feel good that Meibao takes a part of the load off me," a watchman in the community told the Global Times on Thursday.

He also noted that human watchmen's security work was heavy, having to take turns patrolling the community the whole day.

In recent years, some districts in Beijing have adopted smart digital safeguards and convenient services for residents.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*中国科研人员开发出“蚁群”微型机器人 

Reconfigurable magnetic microrobot swarm*

Paper Link：http://robotics.sciencemag.org/content/4/28/eaav8006

2019-03-23 15:20:31字号：A- A A+来源：新华社

新华社3月22日消息，中国科研人员日前开发出一种磁性微游动机器人，可像“蚁群”一样成千上万地组队协同作业，有望为高效靶向给药和体内成像提供解决方案。

发表在新一期美国《科学·机器人学》杂志上的这一研究显示，这种呈花生状的磁性机器人长3微米，直径2微米，只有头发丝直径的约四十分之一。由大量这种机器人组成的群体可在旋转磁场的调控下变为长链，在狭长的模拟毛细血管中穿行。






多模转换和集体操作 图《科学·机器人学》

论文作者之一、哈尔滨工业大学机器人技术与系统国家重点实验室谢晖教授在接受新华社记者采访时说，这些机器人之间通过非常小的作用力交流，形成一个动态系统，就像蚁群用触觉或气味交流一样。

谢晖说，大自然中，群体协作可解决个体无法胜任的复杂问题，如蚁群可搬运超重猎物、鲱鱼群可捕获非常警觉的桡足类动物，研究人员受其启发，构建了微游动机器人群体，使其具备快速的环境应变能力和多任务机动功能。

研究显示，这些机器人能够模拟自然界的蚁群和鲱鱼捕食阵列，完成大负载可控输送与大面积同步集群操作。

谢晖说，这种机器人将来可用于医疗方面，比如通过体内导航控制，成千上万个装载药物的微游动机器人组成的群体可直达病灶部位，识别并攻击病变细胞，还有望留存在体内监控健康状况，从而为疾病的早期诊断与治疗提供新方法。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
Microrobots that can form into multiple types of swarming shapes | Tech Xplore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *This Robotics Startup Wants to Be the Boston Dynamics of China*
> By Erico Guizzo
> Posted 16 Oct 2017 | 21:15 GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Unitree Robotics​
> Of all the legged robots built in labs all over the world, few inspire more awe and reverence than Boston Dynamics’ quadrupeds.
> 
> Chinese roboticist Xing Wang has long been a fan of BigDog, AlphaDog, Spot, SpotMini, and other robots that Boston Dynamics has famously introduced over the years. “Marc Raibert … is my idol,” Wang once told us about the founder and president of Boston Dynamics.
> 
> Now Wang, with funding from a Chinese angel investor, has founded his own robotics company, called Unitree Robotics and based in Hangzhou, outside Shanghai. Wang says his plan is making legged robots as popular and affordable as smartphones and drones.
> 
> Unitree’s first robot is a four-legged robodog called Laikago, which the company is announcing this week. (The name comes from Laika, the Soviet space dog, which Wang admires as a symbol of “human exploration of the unknown.”)
> 
> Laikago is designed as a research platform for scientists and roboticists, but Wang hopes science museums and robot enthusiasts may also want one. With further improvements, the robot could also be used in applications like package delivery, he says.
> 
> As a grad student at Shanghai University, Wang and his adviser, Jia Wenchuan, built a quadruped with 3-degrees-of-freedom legs that could walk forward, backward, and sideways, and also over rough terrain.
> 
> Boston Dynamics’ machines served as inspiration, but Wang wanted to “make quadruped robots simpler and smaller, so that they can help ordinary people with things like carrying objects or as companions,” he told us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Unitree Robotics​Xing Wang tests his robot’s ability to stabilize itself by kicking it, a tradition started by Boston Dynamics engineers.
> 
> For now Laikago can’t do much on its own. The robot is currently not autonomous and needs to be remotely operated, using a Wi-Fi-enabled controller. It doesn’t carry stereo cameras or lidar sensors, though users can easily integrate additonal modules, Wang says.
> 
> Unitree created the robot’s mechanical structure, control system, and motion control algorithms from scratch. It also designed custom motors, drivers, and force sensors for the robot.
> 
> Laikago will sell initially for between US $20,000 and $30,000, but Wang hopes to bring the price down with further refinements and higher volume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Unitree Robotics​
> Laikago is designed as a research platform but could also be used as a robot pet.
> Of all “tricks” Laikago can do, Wang’s favorite is the robot’s ability to remain stable in uneven surfaces, or when kicked. He was surprised by some of the motions the robot did to stabilize itself, including motions he did not explicitly program the robot to do.
> 
> “The actual performance is surprisingly good,” Wang says of the robot’s control algorithms. “Math is wonderful.”
> 
> 
> 
> This Robotics Startup Wants to Be the Boston Dynamics of China - IEEE Spectrum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

JSCh said:


>


looks like it's got new legs and software. no need to do tap dancing all the time like before.

i wan't to see that faster and stronger version that mention at the end of the video. i hope it will be closer to the cheetah bot by mit. that would be awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*World Intelligence Underwater Robots Challenge opens in Tianjin*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-15 16:22:40|Editor: Liu




Team members of Ocean University of China control an underwater robot during the World Intelligence Underwater Robots Challenge held in north China's Tianjin, May 15, 2019. The World Intelligence Underwater Robots Challenge opened here on Wednesday, attracting 13 teams from China, the United States, Japan and Australia. The competition, with the theme "Dream pursuer in the water, intelligence winner in the future," is one of the five competitions being held during the third World Intelligence Congress. (Xinhua/Yue Yuewei)

TIANJIN, May 15 (Xinhua) -- The World Intelligence Underwater Robots Challenge opened in north China's Tianjin Municipality on Wednesday, providing a platform for international teams to showcase the function and intelligence of underwater robots.

The competition, with the theme "Dream pursuer in the water, intelligence winner in the future," is one of the five competitions being held during the third World Intelligence Congress.

Two venues are set up for the competition, including indoor enclosed water and outdoor open water.

The underwater contest is held in the indoor water. Underwater robots' comprehensive performance will be evaluated upon underwater speed, photography, grasp, precise work, and other catagories.

Emergency rescue contest will be conducted in outdoor open waters.

This competition attracts 13 teams from China, the United States, Japan and Australia. Meanwhile, many well-known Chinese and foreign scholars and representatives of enterprises and public institutions in underwater intelligent robots and marine science and technology have been invited to this event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Driverless excavators stage "hip hop dances" in Changsha, China*
New China TV
Published on May 16, 2019

"Hip hop dances": Driverless excavators show off their awesome skills in Changsha, China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*5G-based unmanned mining truck makes debut in Inner Mongolia*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-17 09:15:32|Editor: Liangyu

HOHHOT, May 17 (Xinhua) -- A mining truck carrying iron ore moves carefully in the Bayan Obo mining area, northern China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region. It can accelerate, avoid obstacles and dump materials in specific areas without a driver inside.

Measuring 6.8 meters tall, the 5G network-based autonomous mining truck has a payload capacity of 170 tonnes. It was developed by the Baogang Group, Inner Mongolia branch of China Mobile and Beijing-based Tage Idriver, a service provider in autonomous driving for open-pit mines.

A total of four such unmanned mining trucks have been put into use in the Bayan Obo mining area, known as China's "rare earth capital." The proved rare earth reserve in the area reached around 100 million tonnes, accounting for around 83 percent of the country's total and 38 percent of the world.

Equipped with technologies such as laser radar, millimeter-wave radar and 5G-V2X wireless communication, the truck has various functions including remote control, precise parking and obstacle avoidance. The new trucks can improve the efficiency of mining cars under special circumstances and reduce operational risks.

The 5G base station equipment deployed by China Mobile and Chinese tech giant Huawei in the mining area provides faster, safer and more reliable information exchange for the trucks, thus enabling efficient monitoring, dispatching and management of mining vehicles, according to Zhang Yanghai, a staff member from the Inner Mongolia branch of China Mobile.

Compared with traditional mining trucks that use human drivers, autonomous vehicles are more efficient and cheaper to maintain. The Bayan Obo mining area plans to purchase more unmanned mining trucks and transform existing traditional vehicles, making over 65 percent of its mining cars autonomous in the future.

Sun Guolong, general manager of Baogang Group, said the application of 5G mobile communication and artificial intelligence (AI) is of great significance to the construction of the company's smart mines. The group will make full use of the internet, robots, AI and other new technical means to realize intelligent mining.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China’s medical robot sees shorter cycle of R&D and phenomenal growth*
By Miao Wanyi (People's Daily Overseas New Media) 16:47, May 29, 2019



Tianji medical robot, photo courtesy to TINAVI

Imagine you are being put on an operating table only with a silent and chill-feeling robot surgeon by your side.

Will you be afraid? Will you trust the robot to operate surgery?

No matter how scared you may feel with those cold hands and arms inside your body, surgical robots (medical robots includes surgical and assistant robots) will embrace a stunning 30% growth by 2021, accounting for 60% of the total increase of medical robots which are expected to hit $20.7 billion, according to report from Research & Markets, world’s largest market research institute.

The data of growth skews in Asia, especially in China.

The atmosphere of congruency that pervaded on second international forum on innovation and development of medical robot on May 26 was practically palpable. Experts from the US, Switzerland and Japan consistently ratchet up the consent optimism towards China’s political and financial support of medical robots innovation.

Tianji, a China’s self-developed surgical robot, is said to be world’s only robot to help perform orthopedic surgeries. The robot is able to shorten 2/3 operation time in spine surgery, whose developer, TINAVI, a Beijing-based producer of the robot, becomes world’s second profitable company aside Intuitive Surgical, a US medical firm, who developed the world’s dominant da Vinci surgical system, Zhang Songgen, chairman of the company said at the forum.

Surgical reality and autonomy of surgical robots are two of the most significant aspect of human-robot interaction under the trending AI, AR and 5G technology, as surgeons pursue more acute medical treatment and smaller cut for patients, Stefan Weber, director of ARTORG center of biomedical engineering research noted at the forum.

In addition, establishment of a modern science and technology research method system for traditional Chinese medicine is a long-term trajectory. Digital devices has been applied on the objectification of pulse diagnosis of traditional Chinese medicine and the modernization of pulse detection.

Xima pulse monitor, a Shanghai-developed pulse diagnosis system, can constantly monitor human’s organ condition, pulse, and sleep via a wearable ring or a bracelet. The data is simultaneously processed to reflect the health condition on different platforms, such as mini-programs on WeChat, a popular Chinese social media platform and its self-developed app.

The combination of eastern and western medical science is of great importance to enhance technical research on medical robots and explore possibilities of human-robot interaction, said Masakatsu Fujie, tenured professor of Waseda University in his presentation on the forum.

Through detailed market categorization, production of medical robots is no longer shelved in college’s lab and floating in medical scientists’ minds. China’s sprint-like development of medical robots in the last 20 years was benefited from the continuous effort on systematic innovation and adaptable standardization in the medical robot industry.

The lab-to-operating-table venture that medical robots experienced witnessed the rapid growth of China’s commitment on providing better medical service for public, as China’s food and drug administration in 2017 began to encourage pharmaceutical medical device innovation. Moreover, information transparency is set to support the fundamental R&D projects in a bid to promote the medical market welfare in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136568411037683713

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's battery factory adopts automated robots on assembly line*
New China TV
Published on Jun 23, 2019

Better, faster and energy-saving! China's battery factory adopts automated robots on assembly line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

27 Jun 2019 | 21:35 GMT
*Robot Squid and Robot Scallop Showcase Bio-inspired Underwater Propulsion*
Animals have lots of creative ways of moving through the water, and robots are stealing them
By Evan Ackerman



Image: Beihang University
Illustration showing the flying robot squid using a water jet to propel itself out of the water, glide in mid-air, and dive back into the water.

Most underwater robots use one of two ways of getting around. Way one is with propellers, and way two is with fins. But animals have shown us that there are _many more_ kinds of underwater locomotion, potentially offering unique benefits to robots. We’ll take a look at two papers from ICRA this year that showed bioinspired underwater robots moving in creative new ways: A jet-powered squid robot that can leap out of the water, plus a robotic scallop that moves just like the real thing.


...

Robot Squid and Robot Scallop Showcase Bio-inspired Underwater Propulsion - IEEE Spectrum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Robotics, 5G a potent pair, says tech executive*
By Li Wenfang in Guangzhou | China Daily | Updated: 2019-07-19 09:01



A robot capable of simulating human movements using a 5G network is displayed at the opening of the Jiangxi International Mobile Internet of Things Expo in Yingtan, Jiangxi province, on Thursday. [Photo/Xinhua]

Mak Hin-yu of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region expects a strong performance next year for his company - a developer of 5G-enabled motion-controlled humanoid robots - as 5G telecom service is set to begin in China.

Company revenue could easily reach 100 million yuan ($14.54 million), with applications possible in a wide range of areas including public security, customs and hospitals, said Mak, co-founder and chief technology officer of Roborn Dynamics.

Through a self-developed algorithm, four controlling sensors, and the operator's body and finger movements, the robot can be directly controlled at the whim of the user, he said.

The technology can help in life-threatening missions as well as in rehabilitation and education. A mid-to high-end Roborn robot costs about 400,000 yuan.

Founded in 2017, Roborn started collaborating on 5G applications with telecom operator China Mobile and telecom vendor ZTE Corp in November.

Thanks to the large bandwidth and low time delays, 5G technology allows smoother robot actions and better synchronization between the operator and the robot, he said.

"Telecom operators are also promoting 5G applications. I'm optimistic about the market," Mak said, adding that his team has promoted the products in almost all provinces in the country.

The company employs seven people in Hong Kong for project management and software development and about 50 in Jiangmen, Guangdong province, where a research and development center is located and a manufacturing facility is planned. The staff at the center is set to exceed 100 by the end of this year.

It also runs a sales and management office in Guangzhou and electric motor developing operations in Dongguan, two other cities in Guangdong.

The greater integration of the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area has provided greater convenience for Hong Kong startups and more flexibility to employees, Mak said, citing easier transport via a high-speed railway and the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge, as well as favorable personal income tax rates on Hong Kong and Macao talent working in Guangdong cities in the area.

Apart from financial support from the Hong Kong government, the company - as an entrepreneurial and innovative entity - has also received support in Guangdong such as preferential rental rates, access to an industrial fund and housing subsidies.

Such support is helpful to the company and it plans to talk with investors as it anticipates rapid business expansion, Mak said.

The outline development plan for the Greater Bay Area released in February pledges to "support young people and micro, small and medium-sized enterprises from Hong Kong and Macao to realize their development potential on the mainland, extend local entrepreneurship subsidies, (provide) support to cover eligible entrepreneurs from Hong Kong and Macao and proactively take forward the development of youth entrepreneurship and employment bases for Hong Kong and Macao".

Roborn will draft a development blueprint closely related to 5G development in China, he said.

The company has also signed up for an entrepreneurship and innovation competition in Guangdong province.

The Community Entrepreneurs Cup competition will take place later this year with contestants from Hong Kong and Macao to attend.

Focused on serving the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, the competition is meant to facilitate the commercialization of scientific and technological research results and the industrial chain in the region, it was announced at a news conference last month in preparation for the competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Watch this paper doll do sit-ups thanks to new kind of “artificial muscle” | Ars Technica*
Flexible material contracts in response to ethanol vapor, relaxes when vapor is gone.

JENNIFER OUELLETTE - 7/21/2019, 9:00 PM





A new twist on a special kind of polymer is what enables this paper doll to do calisthenics.

A new twist on lightweight organic materials shows promise for artificial-muscle applications. Chinese scientists spiked a crystalline organic material with a polymer to make it more flexible. They reported their findings in a new paper in _ACS Central Science_, demonstrating proof of concept by using their material to make an aluminum foil paper doll do sit-ups.

There's a lot of active research on developing better artificial muscles—manmade materials, actuators, or similar devices that mimic the contraction, expansion, and rotation (torque) characteristic of the movement of natural muscle. And small wonder, since they could be useful in a dizzying range of potential applications: robots, prosthetic limbs, powered exoskeletons, toys, wearable electronics, haptic interfaces, vehicles, and miniature medical devices, to name just a few. Most artificial muscles are designed to respond to electric fields, (such as electroactive polymers), changes in temperature (such as shape-memory alloys and fishing line), and changes in air pressure via pneumatics.

Yet artificial muscles typically weigh more than scientists would like and don't respond as quickly as needed for key applications. So scientists are keen to develop new types of artificial muscle that are lightweight and highly responsive. Just this past week, Science featured three papers from different research groups (at MIT, University of Texas at Dallas, and University of Bordeaux) describing three artificial-muscle technologies based on tiny twisted fibers that can store and release energy.



​Enlarge / Chinese scientists figured out how to make a flexible membrane out of COFs by adding polyethylene glycol.
YouTube/American Chemical Society

The Chinese scientists built their version of an artificial muscle out of a special class of materials known as covalent organic frameworks (COFs), first synthesized in 2005. To make COFs, scientists link up certain carbon-containing molecules (boric acid, for example) via covalent bonds (in which atoms share electron pairs) into a porous crystalline powder. That crystalline structure imparts mechanical properties that are useful for catalysis, gas storage, and drug delivery, for example. But a standard COF is too brittle to fashion into sheets or membranes, which would open a whole new swathe of practical applications.

The Chinese scientists added polyethylene glycol into the reactant mix when building their COF compound, which effectively bridged the porous spaces to create a version that was much more compact and flexible. A membrane made of this polymer covalent organic framework (polyCOF) can be bent, twisted, and stretched repeatedly. The team also noticed that, when exposed to certain chemical vapors, the membrane would curl up, then uncurl as soon as it was no longer in contact with the vapor. Those two properties make polyCOFs a promising candidate for future artificial-muscle applications.

As proof of concept, the Chinese researchers used a membrane as the waist of a paper doll they fashioned out of aluminum foil. Then they exposed the doll to ethanol vapors. The membrane contracted in response, causing the doll to sit up. The membrane relaxed when the vapor was no longer present, and the doll sat back down. The researchers were able to repeat this process several times. They surmise that the polyCOF pores expand upon binding with molecules in the gas, and this is what's causing the contraction.

DOI: ACS Central Science, 2019. 10.1021/acscentsci.9b00212

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Across China: Space robot technology used for grid inspection in southwest China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-25 23:07:23|Editor: ZX

CHONGQING, July 25 (Xinhua) -- A black robot about 90 cm tall opened a power box and flicked an air switch inside, this is what happened Wednesday at an electrical substation in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province.

The small robot was remotely controlled by workers in the maintenance unit of the State Grid Sichuan Electric Power Company and was used for the first time for grid maintenance. The robot's true significance however is that it is powered by technology developed for space exploration.

Sichuan is a major province in generating electricity with one of the most expansive grids in China.

Robots are often used in substations in China for maintenance, but they are usually loaded with different sensors for gathering information. However, this one can directly operate in the power boxes, said Zhang Yao, a worker with the Sichuan company.

Zhang is a team leader in his company on the project to apply the robot in their maintenance work. The robot was jointly developed by an institution under China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation and Zhang's company.

"It used a space robot as a prototype and was adapted to specialize in grid maintenance," said Zhang, adding that it is expected to be more widely used in two years.

Zhang's company maintains 52 substations and switch stations across Sichuan, and some are in remote mountainous areas, which pose great challenges to the safety of production.

Since April, Zhang's team has started to conduct studies on the robot for wider applications, with the ultimate aim of replacing part of the human operations gradually.

"The robot is of great significance to improving maintenance capacities in remote areas and increasing productivity," said Wang Hongmei, chief engineer of the maintenance unit under the State Grid Sichuan Electric Power Company.

In the trial on Wednesday, the robot is capable of replacing over half of the manual operations.

"We still need to enhance the stability of the signal transmission, expand the functionality of the robot arms and develop artificial intelligence algorithms for it to work more independently," said Zhang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Robotic arms created for space missions to help sort garbage on Earth*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-31 18:37:04|Editor: huaxia






Photo shows that two robotic arms are sorting household garbage carried by a conveyor belt. (Photo provided by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology)

*CALT scientists have developed a high-precision robotic arm previously used during space missions into a garbage sorting expert.*

BEIJING, July 31 (Xinhua) -- Sorting garbage on Earth will be easier thanks to a helping hand from a robotic arm in space.

Chinese scientists have developed a robotic arm for garbage collecting and separating, which was originally created for space missions and was first launched by China's Long March-7 rocket in 2016.

The arm, designed and built by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), a developer of the country's rockets, has been tested to remove space debris, including rocket emissions and fragments from disintegration, erosion and collision.

There are billions of pieces of millimeter-sized debris around Earth, which require precise capture and disposal that could be provided by the robotic arm.

It turns out that the high precision achieved in space is also very useful for sorting household garbage on Earth. Scientists from the CALT, using space and artificial intelligence technologies, have upgraded the arm into a high-efficient garbage sorting tool.

The robot has learned to sort garbage by scanning waste items with a visual identification system. In experiments, it can quickly identify and sort all types of household garbage.

According to scientists, it has an accuracy of more than 94 percent, which is comparable to manual sorting. Even if a target is covered by as much as 30 percent by other items, the robot can also identify and sort it accurately.

The robot can be equipped with up to 30 arms working at the same time. With one camera and four robots, the technology could sort 300 tonnes of garbage a day.

"It enables humans to say goodbye to dirty garbage sorting work," said Wang Yanbo, head of the program.

China has been promoting garbage sorting to improve the living environment and contribute to green and sustainable development. By the end of 2020, garbage sorting systems will have been built in 46 major Chinese cities.

The robotic arms can also be used to sort packages for delivery, food, drug and agricultural products, according to the CALT.


----------



## JSCh

*You can’t squash this roach-inspired robot | Berkeley News*
By Kara Manke| JULY 31, 2019





A new insect-sized robot scurries at the speed of a cockroach and can withstand the weight of a human. (UC Berkeley video by Stephen McNally)

If the sight of a skittering bug makes you squirm, you may want to look away — a new insect-sized robot created by researchers at the University of California, Berkeley, can scurry across the floor at nearly the speed of a darting cockroach.

And it’s nearly as hardy as a cockroach, too. Try to squash this robot under your foot, and more than likely, it will just keep going.

“Most of the robots at this particular small scale are very fragile. If you step on them, you pretty much destroy the robot,” said Liwei Lin, a professor of mechanical engineering at UC Berkeley and senior author of a new study that describes the robot. “We found that if we put weight on our robot, it still more or less functions.”

Small-scale robots like these could be advantageous in search and rescue missions, squeezing and squishing into places where dogs or humans can’t fit, or where it may be too dangerous for them to go, said Yichuan Wu, first author of the paper, who completed the work as a graduate student in mechanical engineering at UC Berkeley through the Tsinghua-Berkeley Shenzhen Institute partnership.

“For example, if an earthquake happens, it’s very hard for the big machines, or the big dogs, to find life underneath debris, so that’s why we need a small-sized robot that is agile and robust,” said Wu, who is now an assistant professor at the University of Electronic Science and Technology of China.

The study appears today (Wednesday, July 31) in the journal _Science Robotics_.



The robot is built of a layered material that bends and straightens when AC voltage is applied, causing it to spring forward in a “leapfrogging” motion. (UC Berkeley photo by Stephen McNally)

The robot, which is about the size of a large postage stamp, is made of a thin sheet of a piezoelectric material called polyvinylidene fluoride, or PVDF. Piezoelectric materials are unique, in that applying electric voltage to them causes the materials to expand or contract.

The researchers coated the PVDF in a layer of an elastic polymer, which causes the entire sheet to bend, instead of to expand or contract. They then added a front leg so that, as the material bends and straightens under an electric field, the oscillations propel the device forward in a “leapfrogging” motion.

The resulting robot may be simple to look at, but it has some remarkable abilities. It can sail along the ground at a speed of 20 body lengths per second, a rate comparable to that of a cockroach and reported to be the fastest pace among insect-scale robots. It can zip through tubes, climb small slopes and carry small loads, such as a peanut.

Perhaps most impressively, the robot, which weighs less than one tenth of a gram, can withstand a weight of around 60 kg — about the weight of an average human — which is approximately 1 million times the weight of the robot.

“People may have experienced that, if you step on the cockroach, you may have to grind it up a little bit, otherwise the cockroach may still survive and run away,” Lin said. “Somebody stepping on our robot is applying an extraordinarily large weight, but [the robot] still works, it still functions. So, in that particular sense, it’s very similar to a cockroach.”

The robot is currently “tethered” to a thin wire that carries an electric voltage that drives the oscillations. The team is experimenting with adding a battery so the robot can roam independently. They are also working to add gas sensors and are improving the design of the robot so it can be steered around obstacles.

Co-authors of the paper include Justin K. Yim, Zhichun Shao, Mingjing Qi, Junwen Zhong, Zihao Luo, Ronald S. Fearing and Robert J. Full of UC Berkeley, Xiaojun Yan of Beihang University and Jiaming Liang, Min Zhang and Xiaohao Wang of Tsinghua University.

This work is supported in part by the Berkeley Sensor and Actuator Center, an Industry-University Cooperation Research Center.


Yichuan Wu, Justin K. Yim, Jiaming Liang, Zhichun Shao, Mingjing Qi, Junwen Zhong, Zihao Luo, Xiaojun Yan, Min Zhang, Xiaohao Wang, Ronald S. Fearing, Robert J. Full, and Liwei Lin. *Insect-scale fast moving and ultrarobust soft robot*. _Science Robotics_ (2019). DOI: 10.1126/scirobotics.aax1594​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 2-AUG-2019
*Agile untethered fully soft robots in liquid*
SCIENCE CHINA PRESS



​(a) Photographs of a robot targeting an LED-indicated path. The targeting demonstration shows the accuracy that the robot control can achieve. (b) Comparison of the measured relative noise level of a soft macro robot and a battery-powered, similarly sized toy boat. RSPL denotes to the relative sound pressure level. The robot exhibits a much lower noise level compared to the toy boat. (c) Photographs of a cold robot moving in warm water taken by an infrared video camera and a normal camera, respectively. *CREDIT: *©Science China Press

Soft robots have gained much attention in the past several years for their unique characteristics compared to traditional rigid robots. However, unlike the Baymax in the film "Big Hero 6", state-of-the-art soft robot is just a prototype in labs, usually tethered, which means it requires an electrical wire or pneumatic tubing for powering. To exploit the full potential of soft robots, untethered design is preferred. Existing approaches to equip the soft robots with untethered design usually involve high energy-density powering sources, which leads to integration problems, otherwise the robot will be bulk and clumsy for carry low energy-density power sources.

In nature are enormous creatures who have evolved for billions of years for surviving. Rove beetles in genus Stenus, a type of terrestrial insects lives around pools or streams, would gain a burst of kinetic energy to escape when they accidentally fell onto the water, by secreting chemicals to generate a surface energy gradient. Such a propulsive process, commonly known as Marangoni Propulsion, was adopted by live creatures, so it was mild and gentle, completely compatible with soft materials.

In a new research article published in the Beijing-based _National Science Review_, scientists at Huazhong University of Science & Technology report an untethered fully soft robot in liquid whose actuation employs environmental energy gradients. By releasing environmental active materials (EAMs) to the liquid environment, the robot could gain an agile speed of 5.5 body lengths per second, which is 7 times higher than the best reported value in the untethered soft robotic fish.

"A few advantages occur by adopting such aß mechanism, such as quietness, no thermal fatigue and so on." Prof. Zhigang Wu said, "More importantly, the actuation and the robot functional realization can be complemented separately. The designer, for the first time, gains the opportunity to focus on the function realization. This might enable the soft robot in some untouched scenarios in the future."



Agile untethered fully soft robots in liquid | EurekAlert! Science News

Liang Xiong Lyu, Fen Li, Kang Wu, Pan Deng, Seung Hee Jeong, Zhigang Wu, Han Ding. *Bio-Inspired Untethered fully soft Robots in Liquid Actuated by Induced Energy Gradients*. _National Science Review_ (2019). DOI: https://doi.org/10.1093/nsr/nwz083​


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chinese students set record in RoboSub win*
> 2018-08-06 16:31:43Ecns.cnEditor : Mo Hong'e
> ECNS App Download
> 
> 
> 
> A student from Harbin Engineering University operates on the computer during the 21st International RoboSub Competition held in San Diego, the United States. (Photo provided to China News Service)
> 
> (ECNS) - A student team from Harbin Engineering University has won first place in the 21st International RoboSub Competition held in San Diego, the United States, setting a record among Chinese universities.
> 
> An EV team from the university is attending the contest for the 8th time since 2011. EV teams won 4th place, 5th place, 6th place and 4th place in 2012, 2013, 2016 and 2017 respectively.
> 
> RoboSub, an underwater robotics program, allows high school and college students from around the world to design and build an autonomous underwater vehicle (AUV) that navigates a series of tasks, mimicking ongoing research.
> 
> Since the competition started in 1998, all previous first-place winners were students from the United States or Canada.
> 
> The 2018 International RoboSub Competition ran from July 30 to Aug. 5 and was held at the U.S. Navy Space and Naval Warfare Systems Center Pacific's TRANSDEC facility in San Diego. It is organized by RoboNation with funding from the U.S. Office of Naval Research and hosted by the U.S. Navy’s SSC Pacific.
> 
> +++++
> From slayerhuahua of cjdby.net


They did it again this year! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158242338050678784


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese scientists develop devilfish-shaped soft robot*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-05 19:55:46|Editor: huaxia







A biomimetic robot in the shape of a devilfish developed by researchers in Northwestern Polytechnical University, Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)

*Once completed, the robot can be used for performing search operations, observing the ocean environment and conducting submarine scientific investigations.*

XI'AN, Aug. 5 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers in Northwestern Polytechnical University have developed a biomimetic robot in the shape of a manta ray, or devilfish, that can flap its wings and slide underwater.

As one of the nature's most efficient swimmers, manta rays possess a unique propulsion mechanism with characteristics such as high propulsion efficiency, high mobility and stability, low noise and large load capacity.

The researchers created the bionic soft robot prototype modeled on the shape and motion of a manta ray. The prototype, with a wingspan of 80 cm, is powered by a lithium battery and can swim at a speed of up to 1.85 km per hour.

"Our team is also developing prototypes that can dive up to 1,000 meters and work continuously for a month," said the project leader Pan Guang, also dean of the School of Marine Science and Technology of the university.

Once completed, the robot can be used for performing search operations, observing the ocean environment and conducting submarine scientific investigations, Pan said.

The team will test the robot in lake conditions soon and in the open ocean next year. They also plan to load more sensors for visual and sound detection on the robot for further research.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China publishes national standard for ground search-and-rescue robots*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-05 17:02:59|Editor: Li Xia

BEIJING, Sept. 5 (Xinhua) -- China has published a national standard for ground search-and-rescue robots, according to a source of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

Drafting of the national standard, initiated by the Standardization Administration of China, was undertaken by the Shenyang Institute of Automation under the CAS, in cooperation with units including the National Earthquake Response Support Service and a number of leading robot companies.

While specifying the classification, technical requirements, test method as well as transportation and storage requirements of ground search-and-rescue robots, the national standard will provide guidance on designing, production and application of the robots, and on advancing the development of intelligent ground rescue equipment in China.

The application of robots for special purposes has been expanded significantly in China in recent years. Ground search-and-rescue robots are used in response to earthquakes, floods and other natural disasters in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Robotics boom in sight as key tech evolves and production costs fall*
By Cheng Yu | China Daily | Updated: 2019-09-09 13:41
















A technician runs tests on a robotic arm at a production facility in Shenyang, capital of Liaoning province. [Photo/Xinhua]

The commercialization of Chinese robotics industry is no longer on the drawing board as a wide range of emerging industries unveiled plans for accelerated application of robots recently, industry insiders said.

Xin Guobin, vice-minister of industry and information technology, said a wide range of new robotic forms have emerged in the country, on the back of breakthroughs in crucial technologies and declining production costs.

"In the future, robots will no longer just be tools to boost productivity but advanced, smart assistants to humans, to drive a new era of intelligent transformation," Xin said.

According to a latest report on robotics industry development, Chinese robotics segment has witnessed companies ramping up efforts to develop robots designed for new application scenarios, both in industrial areas and service-oriented niches.

Quicktron, a Chinese intelligent warehouse robot firm, is a shining example. At the World Artificial Intelligence Conference in Shanghai in August, it announced a cooperation agreement with the Baoshan government of Shanghai to build an industrial park for intelligent robots.

The industrial park will leverage technologies including AI and the superfast 5G technology to accelerate the research and development of intelligent robots. It will also test different scenarios to enrich the applications of such robots.

By enabling robots to pick and deliver goods in the warehouses, Quicktron has offered its services to more than 20 leaders in the field from 15 countries and regions, including China Post, DHL and Chinese vehicle-maker FAW Group.

It has also helped Cainiao, Alibaba Group Holding Ltd's logistics offshoot, to establish an intelligent warehouse of over 30,000 square meters with nearly 1,000 intelligent robots operating in it.

Founded by Alibaba and a group of logistics companies, Cainiao is different in that it operates a proprietary logistics information platform that links a network of providers, warehouses and distribution centers. It incorporates different technologies to improve efficiency and save on costs.

"Such cooperation will propel certain technologies including artificial intelligence to the forefront, and out of the laboratory, to be applied in a variety of industries," said Yang Wei, founder of Quicktron.

Yang said the intelligent warehouse robots point directly to the bottleneck that logistics firms have faced and with such robots, the logistics industrial chain will become more flexible and smart.

"Since the robotics industry has been lifted to a new high in the nation, Chinese companies have made breakthroughs to leverage technologies to solve real-life problems," said Huai Jinpeng, an academic with the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

With the faster-than-expected pace of robots designed for new application scenarios, the market size of the country's robotics sector is expected to hit $8.68 billion this year, which will make up for about 30 percent of the global robotics market, said the Chinese Institute of Electronics in a report.

Though faced with stiff competition from foreign rivals such as ABB Group of Switzerland, the production of industrial robots in China still hit 59,000 units in the first half of this year, up 52 percent year-on-year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China remains top robot market*
By Wang Ying in Shanghai | China Daily | Updated: 2019-09-19 09:45
















Visitors watch smart robots assembling an automobile during the China International Industry Fair in Shanghai on Wednesday. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/China Daily]

Nation retains lead position for sixth year with sales of 156,000 units

China retained its position as the world's largest industrial robot market for the sixth year in a row by selling 156,000 units in 2018, with the nation accounting for 36 percent of total installation globally, several industry reports said.

The International Federation of Robotics published its annual report in Shanghai on Wednesday, where it said China, Japan, South Korea, the United States and Germany are the top five markets, representing 74 percent of global installation in 2018.

The report said China topped all markets by installing 154,000 units of industrial robots last year, making up 36 percent of global installation, and surpassing the combined amount of the American and European markets. The total value of installations in China surged 21 percent year-on-year to $5.4 billion, it added.

China also held its top position by sales volume, despite seeing a 1.73 percent year-on-year drop. This resulted from a 7.2 percent decline in the sales of foreign robot makers to 113,000 units, the China Robot Industry Alliance report said. Chinese manufacturers, however, bucked the trend with a 16.2 percent growth from a year ago.

The diverging trend was cause by China's policy to promote domestic manufacturers, along with weakness in the automobile industry here, said IFR Vice-President Steven Wyatt, who is also group vice-president of ABB.

China's robot density, which is the number of robots per 10,000 persons used in the manufacturing industry, reached 140 last year, higher than the global average of 99, the reports said.

"Ten years ago, the robot density in China was about 20, and today it is 140. We still see a lot of capacity potential in the Chinese market moving forward," said Wyatt, who suggested there is the huge potential in China as it continues to improve the level of its robot density in the future.

Qu Daokui, president of China Robot Industry Alliance and CEO of Siasun Robot and Automation Co, agreed.

"In the next decade, we expect the robot density in China will surge to a much higher rate," said Qu. He added it took China 40 years to reach its current robot density of 140 and before 2016, the rate in China was always below the global average.

Robots continue to be the highlight of the China International Industry Fair that will end on Sept 21 in Shanghai.

Siasun Robot and Automation Co published the first Chinese industrial software and control platform on Tuesday, and the system should be the foundation for Chinese industrial internet of things development.

ABB showcased a range of digital products, solutions and services including a watch making factory featuring a model production line assembling customized wristwatches in real time, as well as an AI-enabled waste separation prototype, which is a neural network of robots, computers and sensors that can classify and sort waste into four categories as effectively as a person.

"I see quite a few robots for the first time by our company during this year's event. Many of them are exhibited in China for the first time, tapping into the automotive manufacturing demand from China," said Cao Xi, a sales manager of the robot business management department in Yaskawa Electric (China) Co Ltd.

Cao said Yaskawa Electric showcased more than 30 types of robots during this year's CIIF, including a long arm robot tailored for the Chinese market.

It is estimated that sales of industrial robots will grow by 4 percent in the Chinese market in 2019, and domestic robot sales are forecast to rise by 15 percent.

This is the first time the IFR has published its annual World Robotics report in China. It forecast shipments in 2019 will decline from the record level set in 2018, but expects average growth of 12 percent annually from 2020 to 2022.

"We saw a dynamic performance in 2018 with a new sales record, even as the main customers for robots - the automotive and electrical-electronics industry - had a difficult year," said Junji Tsuda, president of the International Federation of Robotics.

The US-China trade conflict has created uncertainty in the global economy by prompting customers to postpone investments. But the automation trend and technical improvements will result in double digit growth in the industrial robot market, with an estimate of about 584,000 units shipped in 2022, Tsuda stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese firm uses cutting-edge tech for construction project*
By Xu Keyue in Fuquan Source:Global Times Published: 2019/10/7 17:43:40



Longchang Tunnel in Southwest China's Guizhou Province during construction in 2018 Photo: IC

A state-owned company is saving manpower and ensuring construction safety and quality through the use of pioneering technology in the mechanical construction of a tunnel in Southwest China's Guizhou Province.

Longchang Tunnel, part of the Guihuang Expressway in the city of Fuquan, is two kilometers long and passes through a thick layer of limestone and dolomite, which increases the difficulty of construction.

To meet the challenges posed by the complex environment, China Communications Construction Second Highway Engineering Co has pioneered the use of robots and improved safety with the use of a real-time monitoring system and GPS. Virtual reality (VR) technology is also being used to train construction workers, Ma Jianyun, general engineer of the tunnel project, told the Global Times.

The tunnel is scheduled to be completed by the end of 2019, said Fan Wei, director of a department of the company. After construction, the tunnel will play an important role in regional industrialization and urbanization, and will help to lift surrounding towns and counties out of poverty.

*VR pre-job training*
Workers have to undergo safety training before joining the construction. The training includes watching animated demonstrations of safety situations based on VR technology and playing assessment games to test their knowledge, the Global Times reporter observed on site.

In the training room, Liu Guiping, the company's safety coordinator, demonstrated how to put out a fire using an extinguisher, along with other VR-simulated situations.

The innovative training method greatly improves workers' awareness of safety, Liu said.

The company is also using nine kinds of robotic machines on the project, each of which has a clear function, such as geological forecasting, tunneling and arched frame installation. 

The "robot family," which takes up tasks formerly done by humans, is the main labor force in the construction process, Ma noted.

Workers only need to sit in the air-conditioned cabin of the intelligent three-arm drilling jumbo to press the start button and watch the machine accurately locate and drill holes in the tunnel.



In the training room, Liu Guiping, the company's safety coordinator, undergoes safety training and experiences a simulated safety incident using virtual reality technology. Photo: Xu Keyue/GT

The 17-meter jumbo has telescopic drilling arms and can walk flexibly. The workers have named it "Bumblebee," project manager Chen Jiabao said.

"The traditional manual construction method requires nearly 20 people who have to endure dust, noise and sweat, and take safety risks. The intelligent system now only needs two operators to control the robot, which makes the project faster, more efficient, safer and of higher quality," Ma said.

In addition to the drilling, robots are used in other processes of the tunneling. 

"The mechanical construction in the whole process has saved on manpower by 35 percent. The number of people needed for the drilling, arch frame installation and shotcrete processes was reduced from about 40 to 12," Ma said.

*Ensuring workers' safety*
The company developed a Project Management System based on big data, GPS and AI technology, which can comprehensively monitor the tunnel, track workers, analyze air quality both inside and outside, and record the construction process. 

"The system makes the entire construction traceable," Ma said.

Every worker has to wear a uniform inserted with a GPS chip before entering the tunnel. Workers can communicate and share moments with each other in the system on their mobile devices. The company can also respond immediately when emergencies occur, ensuring construction safety. 

The system also can provide geological forecasts by using geology radar. In emergency situations, workers in the tunnel can call operators outside by using an emergency broadcasting system.

Tunneling incidents result in fatalities every year in China. 

According to media reports, three workers died and one was injured in August at the construction site of a tunnel in Zhaoqing, South China's Guangdong Province. Five workers died in May after the collapse of a subway tunnel that was being constructed in Qingdao, East China's Shandong Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's leading robot maker improves lives of the elderly*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-08 15:07:38|Editor: Yurou

SHENYANG, Oct. 8 (Xinhua) -- China's leading robot maker, SIASUN Robot & Automation Co., Ltd., said it has been developing robots that can provide better services for the aged.

Based in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, SIASUN's products have been utilized in nursing institutions, medical institutions and hospitals for the elderly.

So far, the company has created more than 20 kinds of robotic products, including intelligent robots for daily care, intelligent beds, semi-automatic bed chairs and walking aids.

The enterprise said robots could assist the elderly in daily care, which would increase efficiency and reduce the labor intensity of nursing staff.

"With the increasing aging population, there is a huge market and room to grow for rehabilitation robots for the elderly in China," said Li Xuewei, general manager of SIASUN's medical and health robot division.

Li said service robots for the elderly and the disabled, such as nursing and rehabilitation robots, would be in high demand in the near future.

As a leading enterprise in China's robotics industry, SIASUN's products have been exported to more than 30 countries and regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Sanitation robot family unveiled in C China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-16 01:30:44|Editor: Mu Xuequan

CHANGSHA, Oct. 15 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese company unveiled a series of sanitation robots Tuesday in the city of Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province.

The sanitation robots, developed by Zoomlion Environment Industry Co., Ltd., can relieve the city's sanitation manpower shortage and rising costs, according to the company.

The robot family includes an electric cleaning robot, an electric washing robot and five other models, the company said.

The robots can be deployed in alleys, schools, industrial parks and other urban areas. The robots have specialties including snow removal and some that are able to climb and clean walls, according to the company.

All seven sanitation robot models can switch between unmanned and manned mode, and can also be equipped with a 5G communication module, said Zhang Bin, innovation director of the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sabretooth

So when is T-1000 terminator coming to the market coz we need to buy a few.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *New version of “Jueying” robot dog released | ZJU NEWSROOM*
> 2018-12-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new version of the four-legged “Jueying” robot was released on Dec. 4. The new “Jueying” robot, a small-sized quadruped robot that can handle 20 kg objects, is capable of running and climbing stairs.
> 
> The new “Jueying” robot is marked by a better ability to strike a balance while running and a greater capability of adapting to more complicated terrains, said one of the developers.
> 
> “Jueying” can issue an order every 0.5 millisecond, adapt quickly to the environment, give an order while it is on the verge of losing its balance and make adjustments with a series of fast-paced mobility.
> 
> At present, it has grasped a myriad of skills. It can run, jump, climb stairs, walk on gravel paths, and squat and stand up. Even supposing it falls down, it can automatically adjust its body position and rise to its feet again. It can fulfill multiple tasks and is thereby expected to be a powerful assistant in daily life. It can be used for security check and logistics. It can also replace human labor in various capricious environments. For instance, it can be used to detect life signals in earthquake-hit areas. In the exploration of space, barriers may well get in the way of a wheeled robot, but a quadruped robot can climb over it with great ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to another video


*Update on Jueying (developed by DeepRobotics，an entrepreneurial team of Zhejiang University)*
2019-11-01

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 8-NOV-2019
*A 'worker' that flies: Chinese researchers design novel flying robot*
CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES HEADQUARTERS



The contact aerial manipulator system. *CREDIT: *Image by MENG Xiangdong

Skyscrapers are rising rapidly around the world, continuously transforming city skylines. However, their repair and maintenance is becoming more and more difficult. So, who can safely perform the job? Will a friendly neighborhood Spider-Man help out?

No, but Chinese researchers at the Shenyang Institute of Automation (SIA) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences have designed a promising alternative.

Recently, they reported the development of a contact aerial manipulator system that shows high flexibility and strong mission adaptability. They presented their findings at the 2019 IEEE/RSJ International Conference on Intelligent Robots and Systems (IROS 2019), an international conference on robotics and intelligent systems held from Nov. 4-8 in Macao.

Traditionally, regular inspection of high-rise buildings with glass curtain walls has been conducted by humans with gondola systems, which can be very dangerous, costly and inefficient.

The new robot represents a major advance in safety and efficiency. It comprises a single-degree-of-freedom manipulator cube-frame end effector and a hex-rotor UAV system.

Compared with general wall-climbing robots, it is capable of avoiding obstacles and even jumping over grooves on wall surfaces. It can also conduct interactive operations while in flight. Importantly, it has been designed so that the whole system's contact force can be controlled precisely without any force sensors.

"How to control the force is considered the most difficult problem, since flying robots usually are sensitive to external force," said MENG Xiangdong, the robot's designer.

MENG said realizing this objective required first making a flying robot with closed loop control behave like a regular spring system. He said that the elastic coefficient could then be easily changed by altering the control parameters. "It means that we can take the robot as a spring system so that the contact process can be safe enough," said MENG.

The research team also conducted experiments to test the system. For example, the researchers fixed a light switch to a wall, then had the robot press the switch to turn the light on and off. The robot was able to safely and smoothly operate the switch via precise force control. In another experiment, the robot smoothly moved along a glass wall, exerting fixed pressure. The robot then used a pen attached to the end of the aerial manipulator to write "SIA" - for Shenyang Institute of Automation - on the glass wall.

"In the near future, we might see an extensive use of this new system in large infrastructure maintenance, and other special applications, such as scientific sampling." said MENG.


A 'worker' that flies: Chinese researchers design novel flying robot | EurekAlert! Science News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Robot performs first prostatectomy in Shanghai*
2019-11-14 16:16:58 Ecns.cn



A robotic system, developed by Shanghai-based tech company MicroPort, has helped complete a Robot Assisted Laparoscopic Radical Prostatectomy (RALRP) at a hospital in the metropolis, China’s first such surgery by a domestically made device. (Photo/China Youth Daily)

(ECNS) -- A robotic system, developed by Shanghai-based tech company MicroPort, has helped complete a Robot Assisted Laparoscopic Radical Prostatectomy (RALRP) at a hospital in the metropolis, China’s first such surgery by a domestically made device.

The system, named Tumai, allows the surgeon to move robotic arms and complete the surgery with a better range of motion than that of the human hand, cutting the operation time and creating less impact on nerves and blood vessels.

In the United States, 85 percent of patients receive treatment through the use of RALRP surgery.

Sun Yinghao, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said till now China’s RALRP surgeries were completed using imported systems, meaning a higher cost and limited choice, but Toumai is set to change this situation due its technical strengths.

The robot also applies homegrown technologies and makes it easier for surgeons to operate. A technical innovation, the robot will hit the market after review by China Drug Administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Robotic surgery system wins gold*
Cai Wenjun
19:25 UTC+8, 2019-12-13 

A robotic surgery system targeting hip joint dysplasia developed by local doctors and engineers has won the only gold prize at a global innovation design competition of medical robotics.

The system, developed by Shanghai No. 6 People’s Hospital, Shanghai Jiao Tong University and Shanghai Electric Group’s medical robot research center, can conduct precise positioning and fixing to reduce trauma during surgery.

The hospital’s Dr Zhang Changqing said the purpose of the system was to simplify surgery and offer a more precise and more minimally invasive solution for patients.

Dysplasia of the hip joint is a problem which affects 3 to 5 million people in China. Traditional treatment needs cutting several key bones around the pelvis, leading to high risks and slow recovery.

The key skill in the surgery is cutting bones to allow realignment of the hip joint. A difficult skill but a problem that can be solved through the robotic system’s precise calculations and surgical navigation.

A total of 53 teams from countries and regions including China, the United States, Singapore and Italy took part in the competition. The winner of gold prize receives 500,000 yuan (US$71,633) support and Shanghai Medical Robotic Industry Zone will offer support for incubation and industrialization.



Doctors and engineers explain their robotic system to the judges at an international medical robotic innovation competition in Shanghai.

Source: SHINE Editor: Cai Wenjun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Grid live working robots in service in North China*
Xinhua | Updated: 2020-01-06 10:36
















Employees of State Grid erect power transmission lines in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo by CAI ZENGLE/FOR CHINA DAILY]

TIANJIN -- Grid live working robots have been put into service in North China's Tianjin Municipality, replacing humans in the dangerous work on high-voltage power lines.

Zhang Liming, head of emergency repair team of Tianjin Binhai Power Supply Company of the State Grid, presided over the development of the robots.

He said the robots can carry out "minimally invasive surgery" on the grid to effectively solve the problems that are difficult and dangerous in manual repairs.

The robots have been put into service in 10 power supply units of Tianjin Electric Power of the State Grid on a pilot basis.

Zhang said the robots have the abilities of visual recognition, motion control and electromagnetic interference, which give them the functions of accurate positioning, independent path planning in line with technical standards.

The State Grid Corporation has signed an agreement with the Tianjin municipal government in the construction of an industrialization base for the research, development, production, sales and maintenance services of grid live working robots.

Liu Zhaoling, of the Tianjin electric power equipment department of the State Grid, said that the robot industrialization base will further develop the robots' functions to promote the integration of the Internet of Things technology and the robot technology in the service of the power grid maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China completes artificial knee joint replacement surgery by robot*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-01-08 18:41:57|Editor: mingmei

BEIJING, Jan. 8 (Xinhua) -- An artificial total knee joint replacement surgery conducted by robot has been completed in Peking Union Medical College Hospital in Beijing, according to the website of Science and Technology Daily.

The artificial joint replacement surgery of the total knee is an effective method to treat severely advanced knee diseases and help patients recover quickly. However, it is known for being technically demanding and difficult.

The total knee replacement surgery robot, named HURWA, independently developed by China, has realized intelligent human-machine interaction, with excellent mechanical precision, self-inspection and error correction abilities.

The hospital will cooperate with a number of domestic units to carry out clinical verification and introduce HURWA to the market as soon as possible, Lin Jin of Peking Union Medical College Hospital was quoted as saying by the website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*"Flapping wings" powered by the sun - Headline Science*
Feb 19, 2020


American Chemical Society

Artificial wings that flap in natural sunlight could someday be used in robots or in devices that harvest solar energy, according to a recent study in ACS Applied Materials & Interfaces. ACS' Headline Science shows the tiny wings in action. 

“Sunlight-Driven Continuous Flapping-Wing Motion” –Ningyi Yuan and Jianning Ding (corresponding authors) https://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/...


----------



## JSCh

NEWS AND VIEWS * 20 MAY 2020
*Artificial eye boosted by hemispherical retina*
An artificial eye has been reported that incorporates densely packed, nanometre-scale light sensors into a hemispherical retina-like component. Some of its sensory capabilities are comparable to that of its biological counterpart.

*Hongrui Jiang*

Science fiction frequently features robots that have artificial eyes, as well as bionic eyes that interface with the human brain to restore the vision of people who are blind. Much effort has been made to develop such devices, but fabricating the spherical shape of a human eye — particularly a hemispherical retina — is an enormous challenge that severely limits the function of artificial and bionic eyes. In a paper in _Nature_, Gu _et al._1 report an innovative, concavely hemispherical retina consisting of an array of nanometre-scale light sensors (photosensors) that mimic the photoreceptor cells in human retinas. The authors use this retina in an electrochemical eye that has several capabilities comparable to those of the human eye, and that performs the basic function of acquiring image patterns.

....

Artificial eye boosted by hemispherical retina | Nature

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-led scientists create tiny, bio-inspired robot*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-13 20:46:24|Editor: huaxia

WUHAN, June 13 (Xinhua) -- An international team of scientists has created a miniature, bio-inspired, "footed" robot that can move smoothly and perform complicated tasks in tight cracks and harsh conditions.

Scientists from China and Germany got the inspiration from geckos and caterpillars and made the tiny robot, measuring only 2 centimeters long and weighing a minuscule 0.3 grams.

The robot is remotely powered by light with wavelengths ranging from ultraviolet to infrared, and moves with a caterpillar-like gait, according to Xue Longjian, a professor with the Institute of Technological Sciences under Wuhan University, which led the research team.

A biomimetic foot design allows the robot to move smoothly on various surfaces, said Xue, adding that it can also withstand high temperatures and severe cold, and carry loads up to 50 times its own weight.

Compared with traditional rigid robots, the footed, soft robot has great potential to be used in the medical and rescue fields.

The research results were recently published in the journal _Materials Today_.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

I start to really miss Taishang, tbh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Indeed, a revolution in China's Medical Industry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270943845874913281

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Waiters Robot 
Soon all simple jobs like this in China, will be replaced by Robots


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273521211822104577

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

Let robots do menial mundane work...humans move up to higher value tasks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

SPOTLIGHT | 24 JUNE 2020
*Medical robotics in China | Nature*
How China’s history in medical robotics research has lightened the load on its healthcare system, and helped the country cope during the coronavirus pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

China's open another Robotics Restaurant, soon much more will come





Unmanned deliveries mass implementation in Beijing City






Welcome to the future


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280377888106319872

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## JSCh

*China's State Grid puts fourth-generation robots to work - cnTechPost*
2020-07-12 18:10:30 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




The State Grid, China's biggest electricity distributor, announced the fourth generation of artificial intelligence distribution live operation robot was put into use in Tianjin Binhai New Area.

The State Grid has successfully completed three types of artificial intelligence distribution live operation, namely, two-arm autonomous, one-arm human-machine collaboration and one-arm auxiliary autonomous robots.


This robot has gone through four generations of product development, using technologies including 3D environmental reconstruction, visual recognition and motion control, the company said.

It is the first to propose a deep learning-based path planning algorithm for a two-armed robot with electrically connected flow line operation to achieve autonomous robot recognition. Lead location, grabbing leads, completing stripping, threading and fire work.

This can effectively eliminate the personal safety risks associated with traditional manual live wire work, significantly reduce labor intensity and improve work quality.

The robot's modular design reduces its size by two-thirds and weight by one-third compared to its predecessor.

At present, the robot has successfully completed more than 80 operations in urban, suburban and mountainous areas of Tianjin, and is being extended to more than 20 other areas. Field applications are carried out in provinces and cities.


The robot industrialization base in Tianjin has an annual production capacity of 200 units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

JSCh said:


> *China's State Grid puts fourth-generation robots to work - cnTechPost*
> 2020-07-12 18:10:30 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The State Grid, China's biggest electricity distributor, announced the fourth generation of artificial intelligence distribution live operation robot was put into use in Tianjin Binhai New Area.
> 
> The State Grid has successfully completed three types of artificial intelligence distribution live operation, namely, two-arm autonomous, one-arm human-machine collaboration and one-arm auxiliary autonomous robots.
> 
> 
> This robot has gone through four generations of product development, using technologies including 3D environmental reconstruction, visual recognition and motion control, the company said.
> 
> It is the first to propose a deep learning-based path planning algorithm for a two-armed robot with electrically connected flow line operation to achieve autonomous robot recognition. Lead location, grabbing leads, completing stripping, threading and fire work.
> 
> This can effectively eliminate the personal safety risks associated with traditional manual live wire work, significantly reduce labor intensity and improve work quality.
> 
> The robot's modular design reduces its size by two-thirds and weight by one-third compared to its predecessor.
> 
> At present, the robot has successfully completed more than 80 operations in urban, suburban and mountainous areas of Tianjin, and is being extended to more than 20 other areas. Field applications are carried out in provinces and cities.
> 
> 
> The robot industrialization base in Tianjin has an annual production capacity of 200 units.



Dangerous jobs goes to Robots Congrats China !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Now Disinfectant sprayer jobs in China also taken over by Robots.
Damn robots, you are so greedy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282617298235187200


----------



## JSCh

*China's industrial robot output surges 29.2 pct in June*
Source: Xinhua Published: 2020/7/19 10:19:44



A worker assembles an industrial robot in an industrial park in Haian, East China's Jiangsu Province on Monday. After several years' development, Haian has established a complete industrial robot supply chain. Photo: VCG

China's industrial robot production surged 29.2 percent year on year in June to 20,761 units, with the growth accelerating from 16.9 percent in May, official data showed.

In the first half of this year, the country produced 93,794 units of industrial robots, up 10.3 percent from the same period of last year, data from the National Bureau of Statistics showed.

In 2019, the country's industrial robot production totaled about 177,000 units, down 3.1 percent from the previous year.

China strives to upgrade its labor-intensive manufacturing sector through technological innovation as it faces a shrinking working-age population and increasing labor costs.

In 2016, the country issued a guideline vowing to expand the use of robots in industries such as automobile manufacturing, electronics, home appliances, aviation, textiles and chemical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Beast said:


>



Again, Robots take over another mundane jobs in China





Congrats


----------



## letsrock

who develops these robots - is it government firms or private sector ?


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284445534011392000

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

Amazing, they even can detect Car in the front opening door 






5G Technology really open a new world for humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293019306322665472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * From badminton robot to driverless car, accuracy in key *
> CCTV News
> Published on May 21, 2016
> 
> While a tireless, vigorous and cold-hearted programmed robotic badminton partner for training sounds like a huge boon to China’s national team to reclaim glory in Rio Olympics, it’s a technology that thrives on accuracy.
> 
> Through an HD camera and a binocular vision system, the badminton robot can “see” the shuttlecock and predict its movements. Data, sent via Bluetooth to and processed in a mobile platform, directs it swiftly to the target location.






*Robot badminton battle at south China sports festival*
Aug 17, 2020
New China TV

At just over half a meter tall, this robot hardly cuts an imposing figure. But when it comes to badminton, this sporting machine proves that size is no obstacle on the court

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297025201356431360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305427839517245440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306870757566283777Pandaily @thePandaily
.@AlibabaGroup Holding Ltd. Thursday unveiled its first logistics robot Xiaomanlv for more efficient last-mile delivery.




Alibaba Debuts First Logistics Robot For More Efficient Last-Mile Delivery - Pandaily
Alibaba Group Holding Ltd. Thursday unveiled its first logistics robot Xiaomanlv for more efficient last-mile delivery.
pandaily.com
4:20 PM · Sep 18, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese robot performs long-distance bladder surgery using 5G*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-10-07 16:58:18_|_Editor: huaxia_




A visitor views the operation of a 5G-enbaled orthopedic surgery robot during the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

QINGDAO, Oct. 6 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese medical team has performed a remote radical cystectomy on a patient 3,000 kilometers away with the help of a domestically-developed surgical robot using 5G.

Professor Niu Haitao with the Affiliated Hospital of Qingdao University in east China's Shandong Province successfully completed the laparoscopic radical cystectomy by operating China's newest-generation surgical robot Micro Hand's master console to control its arms in the operating room in the Xixiu District People's Hospital in Anshun in Guizhou Province of southwest China.

The robot accurately repeated the doctor's movements, removing the lesions in the targeted area. At the same time, the application of holographic projection technology enabled Professor Niu to interact with the patient and medical staff with almost no time lag.

The patient was diagnosed with bladder cancer three months ago and was in dire need of surgery after the condition suddenly exacerbated.

The entire operation was carried out smoothly with no apparent bleeding or other complications.

Long-distance surgery with the surgical robot using 5G network can help patients save time and expenses on travel and accommodation, and improve health care in China's remote areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China’s first unmanned tunnel cleaning robot, TCR7500, has completed 5-km cleaning work in 6 days*
Nov 9, 2020
People's Daily, China 人民日报

China’s first unmanned tunnel cleaning robot, TCR7500, has completed 5-km cleaning work in 6 days. The robot can be operated from 5km away and can efficiently reduce the high risk of stocked drainage system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

When your country already mastered 5G Tech + AI, even your farm workers are Robot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Magnetic spray transforms inanimate objects into mini-robots*
Nov 24, 2020
Science Magazine

Scientists have engineered a spray that turns inanimate materials into mobile, insect-scale machines. The spray contains particles of iron, polyvinyl alcohol and gluten, which combine with water to form sticky, magnetic skins, or “M-skins.” Thanks to the spray’s magnetic properties, the scientists managed to bring ordinary objects to life, like origami paper and cotton thread, according to a paper published last week in Science Robotics. 

The researchers captured footage of the “millirobots” rolling, swimming, and walking—literally strutting their stuff. But they also performed more purposeful tasks: simulated biomedical procedures. Robotic catheters navigated narrow blood vessels and egg-shaped capsules delivered drugs into living rabbit stomachs. Read the research: https://scim.ag/36POvUh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

*China Goes to High-Tech Marine Farming for Sustainable Development*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345931708823175171China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
China state-affiliated media

China's industrial #robot production surged 31.7% YoY to 25,635 units in November 2020. In first 11 months of 2020, #China produced a total of 206,851 industrial robots, up 22.2% from the same period in 2019, data from the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology showed.




11:15 AM · Jan 4, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345931708823175171China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> China's industrial #robot production surged 31.7% YoY to 25,635 units in November 2020. In first 11 months of 2020, #China produced a total of 206,851 industrial robots, up 22.2% from the same period in 2019, data from the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology showed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11:15 AM · Jan 4, 2021



This is what really important. It is good that, Western media smothers this kind of news in their ideological strongholds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

http://t.m.china.org.cn/convert/c_yBVFPDGy.html



*China's industrial robot production rose 19.1 percent year-on-year to 237,068 units last year,* data from the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology showed.

In 2020, China's major industrial robot makers above a designated size raked in 53.17 billion yuan ($8.24 billion) in operating revenue, up 6 percent from a year earlier.

During the same period, their profits fell 26.9 percent year-on-year to 1.77 billion yuan, and the decline was 24.4 percentage points narrower than that in the first three quarters.

In December alone, the country produced a total of 29,706 industrial robots, up 32.4 percent on a yearly basis.

In 2020, China's robot manufacturers above a designated size that specially produce robots for service consumption posted revenue of 10.31 billion yuan, up 31.3 percent year-on-year. Their profits reached 70 million yuan, compared with a loss of 1.81 billion yuan a year earlier.

Last year, major manufacturers that produce robots for special operations registered revenue of 2.88 billion yuan, up 24.7 percent year-on-year, and profits of 120 million yuan, down 42.9 percent year-on-year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

http://t.m.china.org.cn/convert/c_o3sz75VO.html



China's industrial robot production surged 19.1 percent year on year in 2020, official data showed.

The growing output indicates the improvement of market heat and the acceleration of intelligent upgrading of the enterprises, according to the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT).

Last year, the operating income of industrial robot manufacturing enterprises above the designated size registered a year-on-year increase of 6 percent, data from the MIIT showed.

The market of service robots performed well, with the operating income of relative enterprises above designated size reaching 10.31 billion yuan (about 1.6 billion U.S. dollars), up 31.3 percent year on year in 2020.

China strives to upgrade its labor-intensive manufacturing sector through technological innovation as it faces a shrinking working-age population and increasing labor costs.

The country released a guideline in 2016 with a goal of tripling annual production of industrial robots to 100,000 by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366651002678517764Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Chinese tech giant #Tencent released its first self-developed multi-modal quadruped #robot, which looks like a dog. It can stand and move from four feet to two feet and complete difficult movements. It is expected to help with patrolling, security and rescue in the future.






3:26 PM · Mar 2, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beast

qwerrty said:


>


I am sure, it's time boston dynamics copy this model..

By combining wheel with legs for a four leg robots are absolutely a brilliant idea. So much originality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*A milestone achievement in soft robotics: Self-powered soft robot in the Mariana Trench*
Mar 4, 2021
CGTN

For more: 
https://news.cgtn.com/news/2021-03-04... 

On March 4, 2021, a latest achievement created by the joint research team from Zhejiang Lab (ZJ Lab) and Zhejiang University (ZJU) was published on Nature as a cover story titled "Self-powered Soft Robot in the Mariana Trench." Focusing on bionic deep-sea soft robots, Chinese scientists created the first soft robot that can operate at the deepest spot in the ocean.




​








Self-powered soft robot in the Mariana Trench - Nature


A free-swimming soft robot inspired by deep-sea creatures, with artificial muscle, power and control electronics spread across a polymer matrix, successfully adapts to high pressure and operates in the deep ocean.




www.nature.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Robot Foragers


Using a swarm of puck-shaped robots, researchers simulate interactions between biological organisms and their environment.




physics.aps.org





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370446853272072195

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

'Neutrobots' smuggle drugs to the brain without alerting the immune system


A team of researchers from the Harbin Institute of Technology along with partners at the First Affiliated Hospital of Harbin Medical University, both in China, has developed a tiny robot that can ferry cancer drugs through the blood-brain barrier (BBB) without setting off an immune reaction. In...




techxplore.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377636983510605828


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Technology enables Chinese to live thousands of years like in movie Thor and work at home. Life is good.


----------



## Han Patriot

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Technology enables Chinese to live thousands of years like in movie Thor and work at home. Life is good.


I wonder if India or Vietnam has this kinda tech. Lolol


----------



## JSCh

The ulti-mutt pet? Chinese tech company develops robo-dogs


It's whip fast, obeys commands and doesn't leave unpleasant surprises on the floor—meet the AlphaDog, a robotic response to two of China's burgeoning loves: pets and technology.




techxplore.com


----------



## JSCh

*University of Science and Technology of China develops soft-bodied robots*
2021-04-16 17:37:59 Ecns.cn Editor : Ji Xiang

(ECNS) -- Soft-bodied robots have been developed by a research team of the University of Science and Technology of China (USTC).

Different from robots applied in deep-sea research and machinery manufacturing, these flexible robots are mainly used in daily life. They can feed, clean glass, open bottle caps, spray and grind for industrial use.

Inspired by nature, the robot is implemented with a Honeycomb Pneumatic network. Airbags inside the honeycomb structure will control its shape via air pressure, resulting in bending or elongating motion in different directions.

Compared with a traditional robot arm, the soft robot arm has more advantages in production cost, load capacity, and post-maintenance.

"The weight of a soft-bodied robot equals only a third of a traditional robot under the same specifications, and could even be much lighter. Its cost will be accordingly reduced to a third, even a fifth of a traditional counterpart," said Chen Xiaoping, a researcher of the School of Computer Science and Technology of USTC.

Video in link ->


University of Science and Technology of China develops soft-bodied robots

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384975308881793025Science Magazine @ScienceMagazine

New #hydrogels use mussel-inspired adhesion to switch stickiness on and off. #Robots with these hydrogels pasted to their "feet" could climb upward on completely vertical and inverted surfaces. Learn more from @SciRobotics: https://fcld.ly/c228ztr





5:00 AM · Apr 22, 2021


----------



## JSCh

09 Jun 2021 | 17:28 GMT
*Unitree’s Go1 Robot Dog Looks Pretty Great, Costs Just USD $2700*
This seems like an incredibly low price for what appears to be a very capable little robot
--> https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton...ot-dog-looks-pretty-great-costs-just-usd-2700


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426023202354995204

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Inflatable robotic hand gives amputees real time tactile control*
Aug 16, 2021
Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT)

Engineers at MIT and Shanghai Jiao Tong University have designed a soft, lightweight, and potentially low-cost neuroprosthetic hand. Amputees who tested the artificial limb performed daily activities such as zipping a suitcase, pouring a carton of juice, and petting a cat, just as well, and in some cases better than, more rigid neuroprosthetics. 

Read more: 








Inflatable robotic hand gives amputees real-time tactile control


An MIT-developed inflatable robotic hand gives amputees real-time tactile control. The smart hand is soft and elastic, weighs about half a pound, and costs a fraction of comparable prosthetics.




news.mit.edu












A soft neuroprosthetic hand providing simultaneous myoelectric control and tactile feedback - Nature Biomedical Engineering


A soft and lightweight neuroprosthetic hand that offers simultaneous myoelectric control and tactile feedback outperformed a conventional rigid neuroprosthetic hand in speed and dexterity.




www.nature.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483295988898942976

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Scientists have created a magnetic slime that is small enough to enter the human body and removed swallowed objects. Find out more in this article from @BGR with research published in Advanced Functional Materials (@AdvSciNews).

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511363037462249478

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

*Unitree B1: Super load capacity, super protection level, go anywhere*​_



_












unitree a1 with gun

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549651495997476864


https://imgur.com/qRMXPWn


----------



## K_Bin_W

Humanity is doomed, they are going to use this for evil..


----------

